# Guess the personality type of the person above you based on their picture.



## Loki Grim

I thought this would be interesting, Or removed.. I don't know if this would be the right place to post this.


----------



## L'Empereur

ISFJ

http://i55.tinypic.com/v81v05.jpg


----------



## Herp

ENTJ


----------



## Stephen

L'Empereur said:


> ISFJ


Good to see you!

I'll say INTP for the pic above me.


----------



## Vaka

INFJ, maybe

I don't take many pictures of myself


Paranoid Android said:


>


----------



## LotusBlossom

ESFJ


----------



## Modifier

isfp definetly


----------



## SE Strider

Sort've a small pic, but I think ESFJ.


----------



## Riy

ISFP

In this Picture my friend is totally impressed by my guitar playing, Feel free to type him too ha.









I don't have many pics of my face showing, but here's one if you need it.


----------



## SilentScream

Riy said:


> ISFP
> 
> In this Picture my friend is totally impressed by my guitar playing, Feel free to type him too ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have many pics of my face showing, but here's one if you need it.


ExFP ? ..... I'll go with ENFP though.


----------



## Darien Kirst

Hmms...ISFJ?


----------



## Hardstyler

XNFP?


----------



## Zobster

Esfp


----------



## Saboteur

Zobster said:


> Esfp
> View attachment 23990
> 
> 
> View attachment 23991
> 
> 
> View attachment 23992


ESFJ.


----------



## MrSmashem

INTJ


----------



## The_World_As_Will

Hmm ENFP/J


----------



## ponyjoyride

Isfp


----------



## The_World_As_Will

ponyjoyride said:


> Isfp
> 
> View attachment 24181


Really?  that's a first. 

and INFx, perhaps INFP with moderately high Ne but not an extravert. Your eyes are pretty telling.


----------



## Azure Bass

ENFP


----------



## MrSmashem

I'm gonna say....ESTJ/ISTJ...although I could see ISFJ.

I'm the dude in the black.


----------



## viva

Although I already know it's ISTP, I would say ISTP or ESTP for sure.

Me:


----------



## intrasearching

ISFJ


----------



## L'Empereur

Nevermind. :dry:


----------



## OrangeAppled

@Spirit ISTJ

moi


----------



## Fleetfoot

INFP

Tehe...oh I'm the girl. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## sanja293

I think esfp.


----------



## intrasearching

ISFP


----------



## Pachacutie

ENTP


----------



## Ranoosha

*Infj*


----------



## zook

Estp











Sorry for the pic being dark webcam isn't that great.


----------



## alyssa_

No idea why, but INTP.


----------



## Loki Grim

@*glarbinator That's a really cool looking suit, No idea what it's for tho lol.*
ESTP


----------



## Fleetfoot

INTP

I'm the one kissing myself...and when I tried having brunette hair.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno

Isfp










I'm the one with the bandana on me face.


----------



## Jamie.Ether

Hmmm, INTP?


----------



## Monte

L'Empereur said:


> ISFJ
> 
> http://i55.tinypic.com/v81v05.jpg


 ^ - ExTP

I missed it!!! DDDDD:<


----------



## Waiting

eh she has no picture...

<----anyway, my pic


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

infj?????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## tottoyou

@walkingtourist you look like an ESFP i know, but the glasses make u stereotypically NT xD


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

alas, I'm very nearsighted...



tottoyou said:


> @walkingtourist you look like an ESFP i know, but the glasses make u stereotypically NT xD


----------



## .17485

Here is my picture


----------



## tottoyou

/\
C.H.R.I.S. R.O.C.K.
I think u look a bit ENTPish couldn't be sure though


----------



## .17485

oh ok lol I look like chris rock? ENTP? I thought it would be like isfp or something.


----------



## Luneth

I'd have guessed ENTP also.


----------



## tottoyou

/\
INxP

........


----------



## zook

glarbinator said:


> No idea why, but INTP.



You got it! nice suit btw


----------



## The Exception




----------



## clicheguevara

I know it's INTP but based solely on the picture, I would've guessed ISFJ because you remind me of an ISFJ friend of mine.

View attachment 24734


----------



## Kriash

INFP haha (I promise I didn't look before I guessed lol)









I am in green btw.


----------



## tottoyou

INFJ
me
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0126065855638_569915637_8350288_2105966_n.jpg


----------



## TechnoViking

This will be a tough one for you guys to guess


----------



## tottoyou

TechnoViking said:


> This will be a tough one for you guys to guess


You did not guess mine, so im not gonna guess yours


----------



## TechnoViking

tottoyou said:


> You did not guess mine, so im not gonna guess yours


Well you did put "INFJ" in your post


----------



## tottoyou

TechnoViking said:


> Well you did put "INFJ" in your post


 lool i meant it was for the guy above me, anyway you look like an ISFP


----------



## TechnoViking

tottoyou said:


> lool i meant it was for the guy above me, anyway you look like an ISFP


I'm no good at these forum games 

You got the right temperament, but I'm an ESTP.


----------



## tottoyou

TechnoViking said:


> I'm no good at these forum games
> 
> You got the right temperament, but I'm an ESTP.


Well you seem to be more caring & more sad so...


----------



## TechnoViking

tottoyou said:


> Well you seem to be more caring & more sad so...


Is it because I'm not smiling? I don't wanna smile, I have ugly teeth :sad:


----------



## eburian

guess me! 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c377/sweettreatsensation/me.jpg


----------



## Night & Day

^ESFJ

http://i52.tinypic.com/2i0eznp.jpg
:blushed:


----------



## Mouse222

Peeps above me, all I saw was your boobs... No offense. But maybe an INFJ?
Anyways, here's some for me. *Hint* I'm the guy.


----------



## intrasearching

INFP


----------



## owlet

INTP! For sure! XD


----------



## TreeBob

laurie17 said:


> INTP! For sure! XD


The cat is an ENTJ


----------



## clicheguevara

INTJ perhaps?

I second ENTJ for the cat 

View attachment 26605


----------



## owlet

clicheguevara said:


> INTJ perhaps?
> 
> I second ENTJ for the cat





TreeBob said:


> The cat is an ENTJ


Lol!! He's more introverted, interestingly 



> View attachment 26605


ISFP?


----------



## TreeBob

laurie17 said:


> Lol!! He's more introverted, interestingly


That's what he wants you to think. He is about to hatch a diabolical plan to take over the world!


----------



## Retsu

The cat only pretends not to speak. :O


----------



## Loki Grim

ISFJ (They took down your picture)

Migraine medication


----------



## FreeSpirit

@Loki Grim

INTJ











*guess for the tall one*. short one is _me_.


----------



## Aerorobyn

The tall one? His facial expression reminds me a bit of my ENFJ friend, so I'll go with ENFJ. 

Alcohol picture; I drink with a straw like a real lady.


----------



## TreeBob

Aerorobyn said:


> The tall one? His facial expression reminds me a bit of my ENFJ friend, so I'll go with ENFJ.
> 
> Alcohol picture; I drink with a straw like a real lady.


 ESFP of course!


----------



## Staffan

ISFJ. Are you going to reveal the right answer soon?


----------



## Alysaria

This is not me - it's one of my friends XD But I took the picture and I know her personality type.


----------



## Staffan

TreeBob said:


> The cat is an ENTJ


That's funny. I was thinking ESFJ for the cat. Seriously though, animals have personalities so it's not impossible the MBTI could work for primates.


----------



## njchick

alysaria said:


> this is not me - it's one of my friends xd but i took the picture and i know her personality type.


ENFP


----------



## Alysaria

She is actually an INFP. Close though ^_^


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

what am I? (MBTI and Enneagram)


----------



## Princessportent

^ infp?


----------



## Princessportent

I'm probably way off XD


----------



## Princessportent

What am I? 









^ I look much more like an alien here XD, so here:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Princessportent said:


> What am I?
> 
> View attachment 27404
> 
> 
> ^ I look much more like an alien here XD, so here:
> 
> View attachment 27405


INFP 4w3 Sp/Sx
PS: you weren't way off, I'm ENFP =)


----------



## Princessportent

^ I'm an INFJ apparently


----------



## Nasmoe

intp perhaps.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Princessportent said:


> ^ I'm an INFJ apparently


that was guess number 2


----------



## Princessportent

^ my twin sister in an INTP


----------



## Nyx

Infp ?


----------



## Loki Grim

> What am I?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I look much more like an alien here XD, so here:


The top one I would say INFP for the bottom INFJ.


----------



## .17485

I would say intj. 

Here is mine.


----------



## jacy

@Tega1 Maybe an INFP? Definitely reading you as an introvert though from that photo.


----------



## Randi Jo Quitugua

jacy said:


> @Tega1 Maybe an INFP? Definitely reading you as an introvert though from that photo.


 I'll agree with this one.










Excuse the huge photo and indecent cleavage exposure. ;A; it's the most recent.


----------



## jacy

@Randi Jo Quitugua ISTP?


----------



## Randi Jo Quitugua

It's actually currently under debate. The interwebz classified me as INTP.

I'd personally describe myself as INxP.. Temorarily. Just to give an answer.


----------



## Anubis




----------



## orphansparrow

omg, you look so much like my brother! =o

because of that, i'll guess 5w6. =)

and maybe ISTP?


----------



## Anubis

orphansparrow said:


> omg, you look so much like my brother! =o
> 
> because of that, i'll guess 5w6. =)
> 
> and maybe ISTP?


haha that's cool! and sorry, actually INFP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Sheisstellar

I'd guess ESFP









It took me a million years to decide on a photo...
This is actually over a year old.
Ignore the signature!


----------



## Loki Grim

@http://personalitycafe.com/members/sheisstellar.html*Sheisstellar*
ISTJ, Bias guess tho because I know a ISTJ that has that same look and expression..


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Loki Grim said:


> @http://personalitycafe.com/members/sheisstellar.html*Sheisstellar*
> ISTJ, Bias guess tho because I know a ISTJ that has that same look and expression..


"Angry" eyes, with a rather cold, piercing gaze + comfortable sweater = IxTP, INTJ. There is a lack of feeling in your face, and your laugh lines don't seem too developed, so definitely heavy on the T.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Sheisstellar said:


> I'd guess ESFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a million years to decide on a photo...
> This is actually over a year old.
> Ignore the signature!


Feeler smirk. Your lips extend upwards. I've noticed this as a commonality for feeler types, whereas thinkers have a straight upper lip and their smiles do not pass the "event horizon" as I'd like to call it LOL. The toys in the background seem as if they may present some type of sarcastic and/or artistic expression, so I'll lean towards the N. You *look* like a definite INFx, even though your avatar and sig tells me much more lol.


----------



## MrSmashem

viva said:


>


Based on that pic I'd say ENFJ.

Guess away:


----------



## AimfortheBrain

@_xReBoRN7_ 
ISTP? (I typed you based on how you look butithe "xSTP" in your signature also kind of gives it away.  )

heres mine


----------



## KateMarie999

Ignore my signature. By picture only, what is your guess?


----------



## Alice_Morgan

INFJ?


----------



## AimfortheBrain

@KatieMarie999
you skipped over my pics. you're supposed to type the person above you. :/ but from you're pic I thought you were ISFJ.

@Alice_Morgan
you're first pic I thought ISTP and you're second mpick I thought INFJ. lol


----------



## Worriedfunction

AimfortheBrain said:


> @_xReBoRN7_
> ISTP? (I typed you based on how you look butithe "xSTP" in your signature also kind of gives it away.  )
> 
> heres mine


I dont know if you can know from just appearance but I would have said something like an INTP?

Or maybe an ISFP, dont ask me why im just going on gut instinct here.

As for me, well since my camera hasnt got a link cable for the pc, it's just going to have to be my one of my old pictures:


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Look kinda INTP-ish


----------



## Aerorobyn

I would say IxTP. Looks like I wasn't _too_ far off. 

Click for a picture.


----------



## Auringonpaiste

INFJ

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...38082451934_685051933_10469907_63379590_n.jpg

I'm the one in the skirt


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Le9acyMuse said:


> From your face's expression I gathered INFJ. And...wow I got it? Make quick work of mine:


Really, what about it made you think INFJ? For my own curiosity. Good job! lol. And I'd say ISFP second ISFJ.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

@Twinkletwinklelittlegrape I get a feel of introvert whenever there's isn't a powerfully targeted or engaged look from the eyes. It's more distant and appreciative of that distance. I told myself intuitivist for you because it looked like you had a secret, partially gauged by your smile and a glimmer in the eyes. For Feeling, I imagined your default face. Feelers usually look as if they're stuck in a phase of wonderment in the mouth and eyes. It's not a happy sad thing, more like your own use of your facial muscles. Judging was more of a wild guess. You reminded me of an INFJ I once knew. She had that look as if she was a messenger of emotion, whether she'd ever disclose the message or not. It was a pleasure deducing all that. I really like INFJs.


----------



## albino mallato

only picture i have of myself on this computer


----------



## endtroducing

QuixoticallyYours said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...38082451934_685051933_10469907_63379590_n.jpg
> 
> I'm the one in the skirt


ENFJ or INFJ? You look fun, so there's my rationale.



albino mallato said:


> only picture i have of myself on this computer


INFP? it seems you have the distant gaze of Fi. Also, I like your shirt....so maybe ISFP?  


Me tonight~!


----------



## robespierre

^oh no, cant see yours.


moi


----------



## NotedBook300

robespierre said:


> moi




First one: ENFP
Second one: IxFP









I'm recycling this one from another thread. It's the most recent image of me, and I don't feel like taking a new one.


----------



## Epizeuxis

Intp? Entj?


----------



## sleeper

@Epizeuxis

INTP, and now as I'm typing I see from your sig that I was right...


----------



## ProfessorLiver

Trusty drug rug. There for me when I can't find a reasonable looking shirt


----------



## Azure Bass

ENFP Professor?@sleeper looks like an ISFP to me.


----------



## Amarose

LOL ok, I really suck at this, just telling you now, I want to go with an IxTP or IxFP, maybe INTP or INFP? again I really suck at this but that's sort of what I'm getting from the photo there.

And here is an image I just now took, you can actually see me in this one LOL (I hate taking photos, but I wanted to participate here).







I forgot to take my earphones out........ again







Older photo, webcam made me look blue, what's funny is the webcam didn't do the blue thing here in my dorm room.


----------



## Kito

@Mr.Nickster INFP?








Not the most flattering pic, but still...


----------



## Cloudlight

Kitzara said:


> @Mr.Nickster INFP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most flattering pic, but still...


Flattering, but no. I am ISTP. If not for the big "isfp" in your signature, i would have guessed infp or isfp... definitely an Fi user


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

You already said your type. Darn.


Here's mine..


----------



## Paris877




----------



## MrSmashem

ESFP

Me when I was 13:


----------



## Paris877

I am Not an ESFP, but going off of your signature I'm guessing you're an ISTP


----------



## Gyepitokki

mine's probably easy..


----------



## Paris877

INFP is my guess.


----------



## Cloudlight

Gyepitokki said:


> View attachment 30734
> 
> mine's probably easy..


I haven't tried guessing anyone's type on this thread yet, so I'll just blurt out the first thing that comes to mind...INFP/ISFP?


----------



## MrSmashem

ISFP/INFP

Me when I was 15:









@paris887 You might not be, but the whole point of the thread is to guess based on the picture you posted, so I did.

Edit: Man 3 ISFP/INFP's right off the bat on Gye's pic, haha.


----------



## Gyepitokki

INFJ, so everyone was so close! :*3

@**xReBoRN7 *http://personalitycafe.com/members/xreborn7.html

uuum.. ISFP?


----------



## Bel Esprit

My graduation.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Existentialismz said:


> View attachment 31003
> 
> 
> My graduation.


It's so small :/ But from what I got I'll go with ENFP.
.........
.....
....
...
..
.

I'll try this since it's the clearest one I seem to have of myself at the moment. :3


----------



## Bel Esprit

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> It's so small :/ But from what I got I'll go with ENFP.
> I'll try this since it's the clearest one I seem to have of myself at the moment. :3


Yeah...I'm sure how to make it bigger. But if you click on it, it will show you a bigger version.

For which person though, left or right?



I say...ENFJ for yours? Definitely extroverted/feeling I think.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Existentialismz said:


> Yeah...I'm sure how to make it bigger. But if you click on it, it will show you a bigger version.
> 
> For which person though, left or right?
> 
> 
> 
> I say...ENFJ for yours? Definitely extroverted/feeling I think.


Oh for some reason I looked at the person on the left.. Lol. And why did you say ENFJ if I may ask


----------



## HandiAce

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> It's so small :/ But from what I got I'll go with ENFP.
> .........
> .....
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> I'll try this since it's the clearest one I seem to have of myself at the moment. :3


Hmm... I'm not getting a good reading on whether you are thinking or feeling dominant, but you clearly seem extroverted. I say ENTP.

Old pic, but it'll do:


----------



## SugaSkull

Hmmm...hmmm...INTP *will check later*










It's an older pic...but I wanted to use it.  *turns off sig*


----------



## LavenderTown

ESFJ? 








Someone guess what I am~


----------



## SassyPJs24

LavenderTown said:


> ESFJ?
> 
> View attachment 31443
> 
> Someone guess what I am~



It's in your sig...I was going to guess ESFP before I saw it though!


----------



## mushr00m

I put you down as an INTJ as you look the quite stern, thinking, organised type in this picture. Almost an INTP. Complete guess.


----------



## Arbite

Smileygirl said:


> @Arbite I'm an ENFP xD I think you're some kind of ESxP from that pic


INTP, like a boss.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Arbite said:


> INTP, like a boss.


I love INTPs :3


----------



## .17485

View attachment 32331


Here is a picture I took today.


----------



## Minstrel

ISFJ

Base off my avatar profile, I guess.


----------



## Alpengeist19

Minstrel said:


> ISFJ
> 
> Base off my avatar profile, I guess.


ENTP


----------



## MrSmashem

INTP

I was trying to make a curious face in this pic.









Edit: And I got it right....BAM!


----------



## Ylajali

ISTJ


----------



## MrSmashem

ESTJ

Re-upload.


----------



## Arrow

ESTP


----------



## TemptedFate

Infp


----------



## BeauGarcon

Isfp/istp

View attachment 33122


View attachment 33129


----------



## Loki Grim

http://personalitycafe.com/attachme...e-picture-yourself-right-now-afbeelding40.jpg


> Attachment 33122
> 
> Attachment 33129


Say INTP off that first one, Have a friend that has that same kind of _look_, If I just had the bottom one to go off of would say INTJ.


----------



## Vivz

Look like INTP.


----------



## Vivz

*what type?*









(I look so nerdish)


----------



## Aleksandra

You're an INFJ, those eyes... that was easy  How about me ? I'm the girl on the left, in a blue dress. The other girl is my best friend btw, you can type her too if you like.


----------



## zomberlover

You are ENFP and I would say your friend is INTP


----------



## zomberlover

Wow I was wrong! You know I have been mistaken for ENFP in pics before. Hmm...wonder why!


----------



## Sina

Type the sexy lady in the avatar!


----------



## hauntology

Err... ISTP?
Here's an illustration of me







(i'm not as angsty as I look in the pic)


----------



## Sina

INTP

Why ISTP?


----------



## hauntology

IDK... has that ethereal-y smart appeal. Or INFP, OR ISFP. Just, Ti seemed to fit her more.


----------



## NingenExp

I'm the guy, the one smiling


----------



## kemmicals

hmm, tricky.. esfp?


----------



## Ntuitive

Infp? ^^^







well, you're already going to know one of my letters...


----------



## Beunhaas

Ntuitive said:


> Infp? ^^^
> View attachment 33724
> 
> well, you're already going to know one of my letters...


INFJ? I'm only sure of the N...

(My avatar is my picture)


----------



## Ntuitive

Beunhaas said:


> INFJ? I'm only sure of the N...
> 
> (My avatar is my picture)


you guessed it. congratulations lol. how did you know?.. you didn't look at my profile did you..


----------



## Beunhaas

I wonder around a lot since I found this site and I have a lot to learn about the MBTI types. Somehow I remembered you. Don't remember where I ran into you...
By the way, I doubted between E or I. That one was a lucky guess.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Infj. i think.

Here's me as Waldo haha


----------



## Silvi

^ INFP? 

Sorry for the messy hair. Too tired to give a flying hoot.


----------



## hauntology

INFP? smart, yet fashionable and romantic. You have that day-dreaming look in your eyes, different than INTP scheming eyes.


----------



## this cosmic dance

gaze deep into my stare muahahaha


----------



## Gabrielle Johnson

INFp? 
p.s. love ur eyes









:angry::tongue::angry:


----------



## renna

hmmm.... ESFP?


----------



## hauntology

Let's type... this cat!


----------



## Loki Grim

ENTP? Ha..


----------



## Kat91

I'm the girl lol

oops....sorry it's so huge!


----------



## yello

Esfj????


----------



## iemanja

My avatar probably makes it a tad bit obvious.


----------



## Randroth

Black frame around the picture, with white letters in Times New Roman. Clearly you're an ISTJ.


----------



## Wobzter

I was doubting between ISTP and ISTJ. First I took ISTP, then I switched it to ISTJ. Shouldn't have done that .










I'm not the teddy bear by the way.
Edit: Though you could type the teddy bear as well, if you wanted to.


----------



## Catenaccio

Well nobody is playing :s so I say ISFP...I already posted mine above so won't do it twice


----------



## Kuthtuk

<= Use this one xD


----------



## Vivz

*Kuthtuk ENTP
*


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Vivz, going by your avatar, I'm going to guess INFP.









*EDIT: *Wow! I was actually pretty damn close, there!


----------



## .17485

@Fallen Nocturne I would say ISTJ.

Here are mine


----------



## koakuma

Tega1 said:


> @_Fallen Nocturne_ I would say ISTJ.
> 
> Here are mine
> 
> View attachment 38635
> 
> 
> View attachment 38636



I/E? You look "put together", so I guess I and not E.
N/S? Hmm... you look down to earth and not out somewhere in your thoughts, so I guess S.
F/T? ... this is hard. Since you look kind, I'd guess F. But I don't know.. maybe T? Maybe balanced?
J/P? You look kinder than a J, so I guess P.

ISTP? ISFP?

Mine:


----------



## FillInTheBlank

ESFP?
*Looks at your description* 
Gosh, I couldn't have been more wrong! :shocked:








Lets see what others have to say about my pic..I'm quite curious if others may or may not type me correctly.


----------



## chasingdreams

@_FillInTheBlank_ , 

You seem more of a T than an F. I think it's because of your stare, and the way you wear your clothes, and your mischievous little smirk. You seem more of an introvert than an extrovert. Umm, I'm not getting much of Fi from you, in your picture you seem more of a Fe user. It's your eyes, I guess. So, I'm guessing you're an INTP? Maybe, an ENTP? 

*clicks the yellow face* YIKES! My hunches were right! :shocked:

Okay, my turn!


----------



## beingbella

ENFP or ENFJ.. Maybe?? 

My photo.. On the left


----------



## chasingdreams

beingbella said:


> ENFP or ENFJ.. Maybe??
> 
> My photo.. On the left


ENFP? 

*checks description* was almost right!


----------



## FillInTheBlank

chasingdreams said:


> @_FillInTheBlank_ ,
> 
> You seem more of a T than an F. I think it's because of your stare, and the way you wear your clothes, and your mischievous little smirk. You seem more of an introvert than an extrovert. Umm, I'm not getting much of Fi from you, in your picture you seem more of a Fe user. It's your eyes, I guess. So, I'm guessing you're an INTP? Maybe, an ENTP?
> 
> *clicks the yellow face* YIKES! My hunches were right! :shocked:


Holy crap, you're scarily good at this. I'm amazed that you didn't detect much Fi out of me either.


----------



## Schnitzelman

This picture should throw you for a loop--from when I was younger


----------



## intrasearching

ISTP, INTP, or INFP?

EDIT: Darn, INTP was my first guess.


----------



## chasingdreams

@Neurasthenia

INTP or INFJ. Your eyes aren't that emotionally expressive for an INFJ, so I think you're more of INTP. You're more of an introvert because of your posture (your hands draw into your chest, they're not as open etc.) I think you're more Fe than Fi because the way you dress doesn't seem "unconventional" or "eccentric". You seem like the type of guy who just wants to wear something clean and decent, nothing expressive to make you stand out. So, yeah, that's why I think you're an INTP. 

Was I right? *checks description* YES! :laughing:


----------



## skbulletin

Probably INFJ or something 
just because I dunno. you avatars sounds like it.
its all woe is me or something. 


*checks* Pfffffffff. *dances off*


----------



## shewhobabbles

I think my face photographs pretty differently from the way it emotes in its natural habitat, take that for what you will.


----------



## Kuthtuk

Vivz said:


> *Kuthtuk ENTP
> *


Lol, am I such a give away?!


----------



## Opulent

shewhobabbles said:


> View attachment 39065
> 
> 
> I think my face photographs pretty differently from the way it emotes in its natural habitat, take that for what you will.


INFP. I'm going to go check... Yup. I was right!

-------------------


----------



## Schnitzelman

Neurasthenia said:


> ISTP, INTP, or INFP?
> 
> EDIT: Darn, INTP was my first guess.


Darn, how did you know?


----------



## emerald sea

Opulent said:


> INFP. I'm going to go check... Yup. I was right!
> 
> View attachment 39081
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me. It was taken in February. I had to choke my cat, so she would look into the camera.


INFP?
ISFP?










late last year, most recent pic i have


----------



## intrasearching

Schnitzelman said:


> Darn, how did you know?


The face you are making is identical to faces I sometimes make, and faces my ISTP friend makes.


----------



## cubilone

Where's your picture Νευρασθένια;


----------



## Laney

INTX? The smile looks hella forced.

Ooooh do me! 
<--------- me in profile.


----------



## Laney

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## knightlevante

ESFJ. You look like one of my history teacher in high school XDDD~








How about me? :3~


----------



## pretyhowtown

INFJ, mebbe?


----------



## Zetski

knightlevante said:


> View attachment 39845
> 
> How about me? :3~


Infp or Enfp. just a guess though.
edit: lol so wrong! I like your avatar anyways.

My turn! Not showered yet :kitteh:


----------



## ShadoWolf

I already knew your type was an INTP... but if I had to guess at first probably an ENFP...


----------



## Zetski

not fair! let me guess youre an INTP? wow not even with a picture I'm so good.


----------



## Echoe

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


INFJ


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

ENFP or INFP?


----------



## Lblanc

I'm thinking ESFP or ESFJ?


----------



## Resolution

Guessing. . . ISTP


----------



## SophiaScorpia

ENTP..I suppose.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Isfp.


----------



## geniusdexter

Looks like an NT to me. INTP, I guess.

Now, type me, baby.


----------



## marckos

I too want to play, sorry, bad quality camera.
THis is my comon face.


----------



## Eloise

Defsies a sensor, judging too! ESTJ?


----------



## ShadoWolf

ISFP?


Oh.. You're an ENFP...


----------



## CallSignOWL

I pretty much have the same expression whenever someone points a camera at me (smiling) so I included one where I didnt know there was a picture being taken (not many of those!) so I could include a more "normal" expression.










im the one on the left, leaning


----------



## hannachi

laikta said:


> Mine.


 I second the ENFJ. It must be the teddy bear. 










I'm the shorter one. Although feel free to type him as well. I'm curious.

Ps. Sorry for the large photo...it wasn't working as an attachment and I don't have anyway to make it smaller at the moment.


----------



## laikta

hannachi said:


> I second the ENFJ. It must be the teddy bear.
> 
> View attachment 44845
> 
> 
> I'm the shorter one. Although feel free to type him as well. I'm curious.



Haha.. yes the toy poodle does looks like the teddy bear. He is so sweet and cute!


----------



## hannachi

laikta said:


> ...toy poodle does looks like the teddy bear...


Poodle?....ah, I see it now. My fluff indicator must be malfunctioning. However, he does look quite cute.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller




----------



## geniusdexter

Mmmm.... INF.......... mmmm... P. INFP.

Take a guess, guys!


----------



## emibee

Intj-ish


----------



## iscem42

Can't see the above one, but I'd also say INTJ for the one before it.


----------



## emibee

oh sorry about that lol
hm....

Im getting an istj vibe for some reason about the picture above

Now let me try again lol


----------



## nathdep

@_emibee_
I'll probably get this totally wrong but... INFP?

This is a somewhat old picture.









EDIT: I recommend clicking on the picture.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Hmm...

ISTJ? ESTJ? Am I in the right ball park here?

I'll go with an old facebook photo this time:








Have I used this before? Meh.


----------



## nathdep

@Fallen Nocturne

You were really close! I'm an ISFJ.

I would do your picture but I've already looked at your type. The next person can do it.


----------



## tangosthenes

@Fallen Nocturne

ISFP, ESFP.









type the scary face. lol.


----------



## geniusdexter

@emibee @iscem42

nope, try again! 



tangosthenes said:


> @_Fallen Nocturne_
> 
> ISFP, ESFP.
> 
> View attachment 45898
> 
> 
> type the scary face. lol.


Long face, definitely an N. Mmmm.... INTJ.

Now, my turn.


----------



## Avian

geniusdexter said:


> @_emibee_ @_iscem42_
> 
> nope, try again!
> 
> 
> 
> Long face, definitely an N. Mmmm.... INTJ.
> 
> Now, my turn.
> 
> View attachment 45900


I'm thinking xNTP, leaning more toward INTP.

Here's me...
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Stufreddy

INXJ?
Here's two pics to judge by.


----------



## Avian

Stufreddy said:


> INXJ?
> Here's two pics to judge by.


Close, INTJ.

Those are two very different pictures. Overall I'd guess...ISxx, maybe ISTJ?


----------



## Icebreaker

Infp


----------



## SilverRvn

I can't really see, but I want to say ISTJ?









​


----------



## coelho

You seem artistic, so I would guess ISFP, or INFP.


----------



## Eloise

I am getting an NF vibe from this lovely man above me. INFJ? ENFJ? Totally off the mark?









Let's go for a second time around! Guess away, friends. (this is also a very old photo...a year or two ago, I'd say.)


----------



## SilverRvn

Eloise said:


> I am getting an NF vibe from this lovely man above me. INFJ? ENFJ? Totally off the mark?



Were you referring to me?  lol 


And ENFP was the first type that came to mind.


----------



## Eloise

SilverRvn said:


> Were you referring to me?  lol
> 
> 
> And ENFP was the first type that came to mind.


I seem to have done a fantastic job of reading the wrong page and posting without being careful. Apologies!
You seem like a sensor to me, ESTJ?


----------



## SilverRvn

@Eloise: Hahaha! You're actually three letters off. Why do people see me as an SJ Thinker...and extraverted? I'm the least logical and detail-oriented individual I know. I guess you really can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## turmauge

Eloise said:


> I am getting an NF vibe from this lovely man above me. INFJ? ENFJ? Totally off the mark?
> 
> View attachment 46194
> 
> 
> Let's go for a second time around! Guess away, friends. (this is also a very old photo...a year or two ago, I'd say.)


INFP?











Hid my signature for the thread's sake.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

ENTP


----------



## turmauge

@Diphenhydramine
Lol am I that obvious


----------



## Diphenhydramine

The picture was, anyway. It was the sunglasses and the pose.


----------



## littledazed

okay, giving it a try C: @*Diphenhydramine* you are an INTP...?! 


me: 









one on the right of the picture, for clarification haha


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^INTP 9w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## Cyphyr

Old picture. I was super happy cuz I had just dyed my hair...
And Mr Swordsman up looks like and ESTP to me. Maybe. Dunno.


----------



## Kizuna

Cyphyr said:


> View attachment 46546
> 
> Old picture. I was super happy cuz I had just dyed my hair...
> And Mr Swordsman up looks like and ESTP to me. Maybe. Dunno.



isfp?


----------



## Kizuna

littledazed said:


> okay, giving it a try C: @*Diphenhydramine* you are an INTP...?!
> 
> 
> me:
> 
> View attachment 46268
> 
> 
> one on the right of the picture, for clarification haha



1st guess: infp

2nd gues: istj

don't ask me why


----------



## Kizuna

@Diphenhydramine

a sensor
a thinker

estp or istp?


----------



## Kizuna

turmauge said:


> INFP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hid my signature for the thread's sake.


enfj?  haha ... or the opposite


----------



## turmauge

miyachanfan said:


> enfj?  haha ... or the opposite


I'm ENTP lol whats Fe...


----------



## Kizuna

at least E and N were correct  did i just win half a price or sth???? what's the reward here?????


----------



## Cyphyr

Everyone seems to think that judging just by looks. My hubby said the same thing when we first met..






Heres another when Im less excited. Walking to work actually...


----------



## Azubane

Cyphyr said:


> Everyone seems to think that judging just by looks. My hubby said the same thing when we first met..
> View attachment 46547
> Heres another when Im less excited. Walking to work actually...


INTJ or INTP perhaps.

[your smile gave it away]


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Going off your avatar... I'm getting an INTP vibe from you. Love the glasses, by the way.


----------



## Cyphyr

@Azubane INTP. Thank you sir. You can have a cookie. @Fallen Nocturne I would say perhaps ISTJ or something along those lines...


----------



## Bricolage

Cyphyr said:


> @*unctuousbutler *
> Your above post reminds me of a thread on INTP forum about the various types displaying different smiles, although yours was word much more succinctly. It also reminded me of something a poster said about my picture a few pages back. Ive been thinking about it lately. Visual typing can be iffy, but its still interesting. I'd be interested to hear what else you have to say on the subject.... If you wouldnt mind indulging my nerdiness...:kitteh:
> 
> OT: Id agree that the photo above looks to be of an INFJ. I know a couple INFJs and the general impression I get of your smile reminds me of theirs. The intense but subtle look in the eyes seems very consistent among members of the type.


Well, I definitely prefer typing from videos, which allow for observation of mannerisms and tone of voice, over one-off images, which can be misleading for thousands of reasons. It's interesting to note how people recover from oral mistakes or (awkwardly) use their tertiary function. Watching an INTJ "get emotional" is priceless. Another advantage to video is time. Someone can look like an absolute schmuck in a picture but be the sweetest person ever, or vice versa. Pictures and posing are terribly artificial things - uniquely human. Basically the fewer frames the worse off the call's going to be. I mean, with general physiognomy stuff, when eyes flit from side to side during tiny brainstorming snatches within conversation, that's Ne at play. Users of Ne also move their hands excitedly when they get into a theory, whereas Ti users have robotic hand gestures. Introverted intuition folk tend to unabashedly stare into the camera - this can be weird (INTJ), friendly (INFJ), or invasive (both) depending on the individual. Both Si and Ti deadpan when searching for data or running numbers, respectively. The quickest somatic calculators are extraverted thinkers - blurt out a two digit multiplication problem and the guy (or girl) who gets it first is probably using Te. Introverted feeling resembles Si but it's much more warm - when Fi reminisces you can see the warm fuzzies enveloping the user from the inside out, which is extremely eerie with ISTJ folk, like my daddy. I mean, the function order matters as well; tertiary Fe users will be apt to feel passionately about one or three causes whereas dominant Fe users might seek to engender bonhomie all the fucking time (my ESFJ sister), even when it's inappropriate. As an aside, I wouldn't even analyze the inferior; the inferior function is basically in the shadow yet inexorably meshed with the dominant function in an almost undetectable way. The top three functions are the only functions that most people _demonstrably_ and _effectively _employ their entire lives.


----------



## Cyphyr

Thanks for that reply! (I think maybe Im using you as a mini refresher course for a few things I came across a couple years ago...)
Im gonna be thinking about all that for a while.. Its interesting to think about the interplay of all those functions in one person. Especially the way you describe hand motions for Ne and Ti... If Im simply conversing I dont much use my hands, its only when a subject has me very excited that I gesture, and then its usually pretty wild and all over the place. Reminds me of one time I heard that hand gestures between sensors and intuitives differ as well. Something like S's tend to use more direct hand gestures whereas those of an N user are more abstract, though I cant remember if the orientations mattered a whole lot. 
And I agree, emotional INTJs are the cutest. (My husbands one, so maybe I cant help but think he's adorable... whatevs)
And I hate posing for pictures. I was recently forced to be in a group photo.. Everyone else was smashed in together making stupid faces and Im off to the side (thank God I wasnt stuck in the middle) looking awkward hoping Im accidentally out of frame...It was terrible.

Oh one last thing, why do you say that the inferior is so tied up with the dominant, and why doesnt such a thing happen with the two middle functions, or does it and how? (sorry that was four questions)


----------



## paccplayer11

Someone type me next!


----------



## Julian Bocking

Isfp^


----------



## lupa




----------



## Totalbrit

^ ESFJ? Probably completely off xD

Actually, maybe ESTJ? Oh, I give up


----------



## Ironweaver

^^ I'd say ENFJ.

I might post a video after a while. What do you guys say about this, for now?


----------



## paccplayer11

Julian Bocking said:


> Isfp^


nope. try again


----------



## Julian Bocking

Intp^?


----------



## Ironweaver

You've skipped me. :dry:


----------



## lupa

wrong ! Intj.. Surprised that E was a guess, 100% introvert


----------



## lupa

Ironweaver said:


> ^^ I'd say ENFJ.
> 
> I might post a video after a while. What do you guys say about this, for now?


you look your type. (i know what you are  )


----------



## AimfortheBrain

@Ironweaver INFJ? @lupa you didn't post a pic. :tongue:

INFJ?

Here's two pics of me:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Hmmm.. ISTP or ISTJ?


----------



## Bricolage

AimfortheBrain said:


> @_Ironweaver_ INFJ? @_lupa_ you didn't post a pic. :tongue:
> 
> INFJ?
> 
> Here's two pics of me:
> View attachment 48276
> 
> View attachment 48277


Holy crow! I'd say ISTJ (first picture) and ISFJ (second picture).


----------



## AimfortheBrain

unctuousbutler said:


> Holy crow! I'd say ISTJ (first picture) and ISFJ (second picture).


why "holy crow"? lol


----------



## electricky

@AimfortheBrain - ISFJ or INTP


You'll never figure me out, sepcially in mini pic mode!


----------



## Bazinga187

@ElectricSparkle - ESTP? [Looks at type] Ooh, I was close. Damn.


----------



## lupa

yes I did, twice! might as well again


----------



## AimfortheBrain

lupa said:


> yes I did, twice! might as well again
> View attachment 48376


oops, i didn't see either of them.

ENFP?


----------



## soya

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/560940_4094834127397_1531085903_n.jpg
Hehe. Guess this guy's type.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

What type does little ol' creepy me strike you as? 








And that guy- total ENFP ;P


----------



## Echoe

Here were my guesses, maybe some of them were way off or it was just coincidence with my expectations. 


Lupa: Hmm, I thought INFP or ISFP at first, or an maybe an ENFP, because of the creative, vibrant style. Felt like there was a certain seriousness in the picture that made me wonder if you were J-type. I thought you were probs a Feeler, whatever you were. 

Ironweaver: Thought "INTJ" immediately, lol. The deadpan, kinda honed-in look and what appears to be simple style made me feel like you were an "INTJ"...

Bazinga: Hmm, thought INFP at first. You had this kind of contained expressionism and I thought the "looking" eyes that unctuousbutler seems to be talking about with Ne users. At first I thought your style looked INFP-ish at first with the pretty, bright purple and trendy hairstyle, but it also all looked a bit simple so I wondered of maybe you were an INTP. 

Electricsparkle: I accidentally skipped over your post by the time I read other guesses, oops. I kind of thought ENTP based on the playful tone in your post and the tomboyish appearance, but I'm not sure how much of my guess was influenced by someone else's. 

Aimforthebrain: lol, I thought INTP at first because of the contained, introverted look, and the kind of calm, "whatevs" attitude I thought I detected. I also thought your eyes looked "open" and stuff, like I've seen with Ne folk, but I guess it was something else???


Edit:

Soya: Saw another guess before your picture, but I'd concur with the ENFP wager. The flamboyancy and playfulness just makes me feel like you're an ENFP.

A Little Bit of Cheeze: Hm, the make-up, the playfulness of the sketch and your words on in the post, and the dark-art stuff makes me feel like you're an ENFP. Your presence also seems kinda "loud" like an extrovert, but the way your facial expression looks kinda contained makes see introversion, too. I dunno, I'll go with ENxP or maybe INxP.


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

My guess is that A Little Bit of Cheeze is some sort of IxTP. Probably INTP.

Next guess after that would probably be INFP.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Cheeseumpuffs said:


> View attachment 48421
> 
> 
> My guess is that A Little Bit of Cheeze is some sort of IxTP. Probably INTP.
> 
> Next guess after that would probably be INFP.


ISTP/INTP detached sort of look. 

And you're wrong. 

Where are you, btw? It looks awesome.


----------



## Echoe

Cheeseumpuffs: Hm, with the plain style, distant and "thinking" look (even if propped), and romanticism with the background, I felt like you were an INTP, or maybe an INFP for the same romanticism. Can't say what gave me the "perceiving" vibe.



Okay, I'm done. Gotta get to work.


----------



## Bricolage

Cheeseumpuffs said:


> View attachment 48421
> 
> 
> My guess is that A Little Bit of Cheeze is some sort of IxTP. Probably INTP.
> 
> Next guess after that would probably be INFP.


Same. That's an amazing picture though - brooding bloke, industrial landscape (e.g., icky water), and tempestuous skies. 

The picture may not have been too planned but I like the dysfunctional angle and shallow depth of field too.


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> ISTP/INTP detached sort of look.
> 
> And you're wrong.
> 
> Where are you, btw? It looks awesome.


I personally live in California, however this picture was taken on my trip to the UK over the summer.
If I remember correctly this was in Stratford, but don't take my word for it, as I have a notoriously awful memory.

A couple friends and I just wandered down to the river and I quickly became engrossed by the ducks swimming around down below at which point my friend turned and snapped that picture. He did that sort of thing a lot.

Tell me, would you give the same reading to this picture?:









Edit: Just remembered that it was not, in fact, Stratford. Still can't remember where this was though, but it wasn't there.


----------



## soya

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> What type does little ol' creepy me strike you as?
> View attachment 48419
> 
> 
> And that guy- total ENFP ;P


Close. He's an ESFP!

Hm...INTP?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Cheeseumpuffs said:


> I personally live in California, however this picture was taken on my trip to the UK over the summer.
> If I remember correctly this was in Stratford, but don't take my word for it, as I have a notoriously awful memory.
> 
> A couple friends and I just wandered down to the river and I quickly became engrossed by the ducks swimming around down below at which point my friend turned and snapped that picture. He did that sort of thing a lot.
> 
> Tell me, would you give the same reading to this picture?:
> 
> View attachment 48425
> 
> 
> Edit: Just remembered that it was not, in fact, Stratford. Still can't remember where this was though, but it wasn't there.


Lol. I'd still say IXTP ... like those odd faces my brother likes to make every once in a while. 



soya said:


> Close. He's an ESFP!
> 
> Hm...INTP?


Dang. That was my second guess. :tongue:

Naw, INTJ.


----------



## DonCoryon

Deleted.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Who deletes? An NT! THAT'S WHO! Oh yes. Almost certainly an introvert. I'd say a P is more likely to delete than a J.

INTP? Maybe ISFP... No. INTP.









Yes, that's Daria in the background.


----------



## lupa

wrong you are


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Fallen Nocturne said:


> Who deletes? An NT! THAT'S WHO! Oh yes. Almost certainly an introvert. I'd say a P is more likely to delete than a J.
> 
> INTP? Maybe ISFP... No. INTP.
> 
> View attachment 48503
> 
> 
> Yes, that's Daria in the background.


You look ESTJ-ish for some reason.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Fallen Nocturne said:


> Who deletes? An NT! THAT'S WHO! Oh yes. Almost certainly an introvert. I'd say a P is more likely to delete than a J.
> INTP? Maybe ISFP... No. INTP.
> View attachment 48503
> 
> Yes, that's Daria in the background.


you're the last person who posted a pic, so I'd guess your type was INTJ 8w7>3w4>5w4 Sp/Sx

c'est moi


----------



## Sollertis

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you're the last person who posted a pic, so I'd guess your type was INTJ 8w7>3w4>5w4 Sp/Sx
> 
> c'est moi


With them fancy clothes you look like everyone on ENTJ forum, failing that, ENFJ.


----------



## BensUsername

Guess me.


----------



## Bricolage

BensUsername said:


> Guess me.
> 
> View attachment 48525


Fuck yeah. I got that right. INFP.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Holla. I know my room is terrifying.


----------



## soya

INFP? ENFP?








here's a classic webcam pic


----------



## Raichan

soya said:


> INFP? ENFP?
> 
> View attachment 48642
> 
> here's a classic webcam pic


You give an INFP vibe.

Here's one of mine


----------



## soya

yep, INFP!

you...INFJ? ENFJ?


----------



## AimfortheBrain

AimfortheBrain said:


> Here's two pics of me:
> View attachment 48276
> 
> View attachment 48277


I'm gonna repost to play again. lol 
@Raichan I'd say INFP or ISFJ.


----------



## Sollertis

Lighting is shit, but have your best go.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Sollertis said:


> View attachment 48785
> 
> Lighting is shit, but have your best go.


^
- INTJ 
-some sort of 3w4-5w6-8w9 tritype (unsure of the order)
- Sp/Sx
- RCUEI


----------



## Kito

If I attempt to completely disregard everything I know about you... my conclusion would be ENTJ 3w2, based off your picture. xD









(This is one of my favourite pics of me, sadly it's a bit small.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I shall do the same
ISFP 6w7 or 4w5 Sx/Sp


----------



## DomNapoleon

@*Kito*
4w3>7w6>9w? (based on the picture) also Sp/Sx. You have the same eye expression of my 4w3 Sp/So friend = o


----------



## Sollertis

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^
> - INTJ
> -some sort of 3w4-5w6-8w9 tritype (unsure of the order)
> - Sp/Sx
> - RCUEI


-INTJ
-5w6-3w4-9w1 (to the best of my knowledge)
-sp/so (so the tests tell me)
-RCOEI


----------



## Lotan

@_Phoenix_Rebirth_ :
Just hazarding a guess here...ENTP 7w6-3w4-9w8? Perhaps sx/sp.

Pics of me:
Picture One

Picture Two


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Lotan
ISFP 7w6 Sx/Sp (I could also see 6w7 or 7w8)


----------



## Lotan

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Lotan_
> ISFP 7w6 Sx/Sp (I could also see 6w7 or 7w8)


Apparently I look like my opposite type! :tongue: I'm ENTJ. 3w4 but 7w8 is my head fix, and I flip between thinking I'm sp/sx and sx/sp...


----------



## fihe

I'd guess the guy above me but he gave it away! plus he has no photo in the above post and I'm too lazy to search.

Here's a photo of me, making my typical "picture face":


----------



## Hunger

@_fihe_, If I didn't read your signiture I'd say XNTP, XLOEI in Sloan, but then the calender behind you challenges the P a little.


----------



## fihe

@Gypsy Lol. I thought everyone had a calendar. I'll admit I didn't have one until February of this year because I was waiting to get one in the mail for free like I usually do, but then I had to settle with buying one at Five Below on clearance for $1.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Well I guessed ISTP, looked and thought about it and guessed thinker and introverted, thought up sensor because idk why... and the sig supports it. Very T facial expression though.


----------



## Sollertis

Diphenhydramine said:


> Well I guessed ISTP, looked and thought about it and guessed thinker and introverted, thought up sensor because idk why... and the sig supports it. Very T facial expression though.


ENTJ/ESTJ
type 8w7


----------



## Diphenhydramine

@Sollertis Interesting guess


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Diphenhydramine said:


> @Sollertis Interesting guess


I was gonna guess ISTP 8w9 Sx/Sp


----------



## Diphenhydramine

what with the 8?


----------



## Sollertis

LeaT said:


> Haha, at least you got the Ti-Fe part right. Any other takers? :tongue:


Disregarding what I already know about your type, I'd guess INTJ. Wearing all black makes you look like just about everyone else who posted their picture in the INTJf, and you're obviously far too well composed to be a P. Also, your expression seems thoroughly distracted as though your head is elsewhere.


----------



## Entropic

Sollertis said:


> Disregarding what I already know about your type, I'd guess INTJ. Wearing all black makes you look like just about everyone else who posted their picture in the INTJf, and you're obviously far too well composed to be a P. Also, your expression seems thoroughly distracted as though your head is elsewhere.


INTJs have a preference for black clothing? You learn something new every day XD


----------



## Sollertis

LeaT said:


> INTJs have a preference for black clothing? You learn something new every day XD


Judging by the picture in INTJf they do, me, I just kind of put on whatever's next in the pile of clothing.


----------



## Entropic

Sollertis said:


> Judging by the picture in INTJf they do, me, I just kind of put on whatever's next in the pile of clothing.


In my case, what happened to be in my pile of clothing is usually black


----------



## Sollertis

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^
> - INTJ
> -some sort of 3w4-5w6-8w9 tritype (unsure of the order)
> - Sp/Sx
> - RCUEI


I realized that this is oddly specific compared to most of your diagnoses, how did you divine all this from my picture?


----------



## andrewjonathan

Here I am! 













. Have at it!


----------



## jennb0benn

xNTP.. 

edit: actually maybe, INTJ.


----------



## andrewjonathan

lolita468 said:


> xNTP..
> 
> edit: actually maybe, INTJ.


...think more sensitive.


----------



## jennb0benn

In...fp? I suck at this. What are you?


----------



## andrewjonathan

lolita468 said:


> In...fp? I suck at this. What are you?




Im a solid INFP. My Ne is the one that sways the most from test to test, so some guess me to be an ISFP. Although I am adventurous and have a dry sense of humor, im pretty "dreamy", making me a 'N'.

Odd that I look like the super smart analytical type. HM.


----------



## Raichan

andrewjonathan said:


> Here I am!
> 
> View attachment 49240
> View attachment 49241
> . Have at it!


Vibe is very INFP/INFJish

Here's mine;


----------



## andrewjonathan

@Raichan - what gave it away so easily for you?

...im gonna have to think about yours.This is tough.


----------



## Raichan

andrewjonathan said:


> @Raichan - what gave it away so easily for you?
> 
> ...im gonna have to think about yours.This is tough.


Eyes


----------



## Entropic

andrewjonathan said:


> Im a solid INFP. My Ne is the one that sways the most from test to test, so some guess me to be an ISFP. Although I am adventurous and have a dry sense of humor, im pretty "dreamy", making me a 'N'.
> 
> Odd that I look like the super smart analytical type. HM.


Was thinking more ISTP or possibly ISFP. I think you got an image 3 fix somewhere.


----------



## andrewjonathan

LeaT said:


> Was thinking more ISTP or possibly ISFP. I think you got an image 3 fix somewhere.


really?? What lead you to think either of those?


----------



## Entropic

You just seem to lack that more intuitive vibe to me. If it's intuition that you have, I get Ni, not Ne.


----------



## andrewjonathan

LeaT said:


> You just seem to lack that more intuitive vibe to me. If it's intuition that you have, I get Ni, not Ne.


Alright, so... Help me out here. Since I've joined here, you're not the first one to say this. Yet, I always test Ne. So, assuming you know more about this than I do, what would a 'Ni' say / do differently than a 'Ne', or how might that person otherwise express that they lean towards Introverted Sensing?


----------



## Entropic

andrewjonathan said:


> Alright, so... Help me out here. Since I've joined here, you're not the first one to say this. Yet, I always test Ne. So, assuming you know more about this than I do, what would a 'Ni' say / do differently than a 'Ne', or how might that person otherwise express that they lean towards Introverted Sensing?


I think you better do a type me thread if you want to know people's opinions on the matter  I feel it would be easier for me to explain your thinking if you give me something more concrete to work with.


----------



## andrewjonathan

@ LeaT : http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/118041-infp-isfp-you-decide.html

There ya be.


----------



## andrewjonathan

@Raichan 

Based on your picture, I would go with IxFJ. You look like a ... writer. Or I could see you doing something in a lab.


----------



## hulia

Alright, I'll bite. 

View attachment 52807


----------



## 2Thumbs

Volcarona said:


> Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> View attachment 52807
> [/QU OTE] I'd guess you was either INFP OR ENFP..


----------



## Cristy0505

The person above me is ISFP but I cheated, I looked into your personality info :\










I'll give a cupcake to next person if the person could guess my type correctly.


----------



## 2Thumbs

Cristy0505 said:


> The person above me is ISFP but I cheated, I looked into your personality info :\
> 
> Im guessing INFJ ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give a cupcake to next person if the person could guess my type correctly.


Im guessing INFJ?


----------



## Bricolage

2Thumbs said:


> Im guessing INFJ?


I'm thinking Arby's. :crazy:

Seriously, maybe INFP.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Cristy0505 said:


> The person above me is ISFP but I cheated, I looked into your personality info :\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give a cupcake to next person if the person could guess my type correctly.


Fair Lady, Forgive my Shrewdness! But I must see more of you!roud:


----------



## hulia

2Thumbs said:


> I'd guess you was either INFP OR ENFP..


IXFP (leaning more towards ISFP), so yeah, close!


----------



## AimfortheBrain

@Cristy0505you look like an ISTP to me.
















I'm gonna repost again. ^^^^. thats me in the pics above.


----------



## Kizuna

AimfortheBrain said:


> @_Cristy0505_you look like an ISTP to me.
> 
> View attachment 52832
> 
> View attachment 52833
> 
> 
> I'm gonna repost again. ^^^^. thats me in the pics above.


hmm... first thought: ESTP! dunno why though. is surely wrong


----------



## AimfortheBrain

miyachanfan said:


> hmm... first thought: ESTP! dunno why though. is surely wrong


wow, i wasn't expecting that. lol. what seems ESTP? For the record, I don't know what type I am.


----------



## Kizuna

AimfortheBrain said:


> wow, i wasn't expecting that. lol. what seems ESTP? For the record, I don't know what type I am.


lolll I feel cheated!!! If even you don't know your type, how are we supposed to come to a conclusion :laughing:


----------



## AimfortheBrain

miyachanfan said:


> lolll I feel cheated!!! If even you don't know your type, how are we supposed to come to a conclusion :laughing:


i was just seeing what people think. i wish i had an answer too, lol.


----------



## Kizuna

AimfortheBrain said:


> i wish i had an answer too, lol.


^^ what about taking the test??!!!


----------



## 2Thumbs

AimfortheBrain said:


> @_Cristy0505_you look like an ISTP to me.
> 
> View attachment 52832
> 
> View attachment 52833
> 
> 
> I'm gonna repost again. ^^^^. thats me in the pics above.


I reckon ISFJ ?


----------



## AimfortheBrain

miyachanfan said:


> ^^ what about taking the test??!!!


ive taken it a hundred thousand times. my results are all over the place.


----------



## Kizuna

AimfortheBrain said:


> ive taken it a hundred thousand times. my results are all over the place.


aha, I just read your latest blog entry  I also thought of how much you reminded me of my ESTJ friend, she's got a very similar face and she's super awesome!!


----------



## Autumn_tails

This thread seems pretty interesting 







So?


----------



## 2Thumbs

Autumn_tails said:


> This thread seems pretty interesting
> View attachment 52915
> 
> So?


Guess infj??


----------



## L

2Thumbs said:


> Guess infj??


I already guessed you as ISFP in a different thread :tongue:


----------



## Bricolage

L said:


> I already guessed you as ISFP in a different thread :tongue:


That's really not enough to go off but, based on the funky hat, Ne-dom is a possibility. =}


----------



## Sonny

Have at me!


----------



## Vianna

*Sonny : * INTJ?


----------



## DomNapoleon

@*Sonny* 9w8>2w1>5w6 Sp/Sx INFJ

edit: @*endlessnameless:* 7w6>4w3>9w8 So/Sx INFP


----------



## seaserpent

.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

M'kay, @_Phoenix_Rebirth_, I'm going with ESTP. Mostly because you look a bit like a guy from my college who is an ESTP naturally that means you're definitely one too. Absolutely. EDIT: WOW, I could not have been more wrong if I was actively trying!









This seems like a fairly accurate representation of me on a day to day basis. Do yer worst!


----------



## littledazed

@Fallen Nocturne oh you're fun! ESFJ is my guess!
(Edit: wow I was off)


----------



## skelemouse

Hmm...... I..N.F...J? I'm not sure about the I or the J. 

*edit:* OHNASGMASGJ!!! WOW, I WAS ACTUALLY CLOSE! I thought my guess would be total bull.









nojk I really do want to know what Toothless's MBTI is though.


----------



## danseuse

@_dahliantler_ infp?

(edit: I can't believe I was close!! PS. you're pretty!)


----------



## Doll

@_danseuse_ - ENFP?
(EDIT: I got it half right!)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Snow White said:


> @_danseuse_ - ENFP?
> (EDIT: I got it half right!)
> 
> View attachment 55185


ISFP 9w1>7w6>3w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## mushr00m

ENTP 3w4/7w6/8w7 sx/so ^^


----------



## downsowf

ISFP You look quite fashionable. I like the hair color. 

View attachment 55249


----------



## Vivz

I guess ENTP


----------



## Vivz




----------



## downsowf

Vivz said:


> View attachment 55250


I can't type you because I cheated and looked at your type. How did you guess correctly? I'm curious.


----------



## Vivz

I didnt cheat  I dont know, you look ENTP.


----------



## BlackButterfly

vivz said:


> View attachment 55250


infp


----------



## BlackButterfly

...


----------



## Hunger

@_BlackButterfly_, You're an INFP, oui?

Somebody do mine


----------



## Bricolage

downsowf said:


> I can't type you because I cheated and looked at your type. How did you guess correctly? I'm curious.


Whenever you see the eyes and mouth working in tandem, that's Fe over Fi. 

Another rule of thumb is the smile doesn't ascend above midline with Fi users. It's an interior feeling process and, therefore, they appear checked out. Compare Julia Roberts (Fe) t0 Kurt Cobain (Fi). 

From the high Fe use in Viv's picture, it boils down to deciphering the type of intuition and limiting options. Not much Ne so...INFJ! She could be ENFJ based on the picture but their smiles are more exuberant and s/he would probably be with 87 friends as an ENFJ. 

The picture I'm seeing looks self-captured...which is an introvert thang. :crazy:


----------



## BlackButterfly

Gypsy said:


> @_BlackButterfly_, You're an INFP, oui?
> 
> 
> Somebody do mine
> View attachment 55605





INFP? No, sorry  (very close...one letter is wrong)
I guess you are ENFP


----------



## SkyRunner

You seem like an INFP to me as well. By the way, you are very pretty. 







My dog is in the background. I could not do it so part of him was not in the shot so I decided to just include him in it. See random legs or a head in the background would look odd. :laughing:


----------



## Bricolage

Aw yeah. Guessed that right! 

I mean, yeah, I was correct. 


* *




Again, hahahaha. :kitteh:




You can't not...be...an IXFP.


----------



## BlackButterfly

WildWolf711 said:


> You seem like an INFP to me as well. By the way, you are very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 55670
> My dog is in the background. I could not do it so part of him was not in the shot so I decided to just include him in it. See random legs or a head in the background would look odd. :laughing:


Aww...thank you <3 but nope, not INFP...

I would guess you are...ISTJ...


----------



## Raichan

First guess: you INFJ?

Anyway here's my photo


----------



## paradoxphoenix

Isfp/istp?


----------



## .17485

Hmm ESFP

Took mine at a photo editing shop last week monday.


----------



## Bropenhauer

ESFP


mein:


----------



## Vivz

@Bropenhauer INTP


----------



## Vivz




----------



## paradoxphoenix

nice try but totally wrong (none of these letters are right).


----------



## Bropenhauer

@Vivz one letter off. Guessing INFJ


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Vivz said:


>


FJ of some kind


----------



## EternalNocturne

INFP?

Apologies for the ridiculous size of the photo, and the fact it was taken at like... 3:00 AM hahaha


----------



## seaserpent

ISxP...? 

No need to post another photo considering that my avatar is of me.


----------



## Ironweaver

seaserpent said:


> ISxP...?
> 
> No need to post another photo considering that my avatar is of me.


The sideways look gives a strongly introverted vibe... I'll go with INFP.

This is the most recent decent picture taken of me. I'm the one farthest to the left.


----------



## Vivz

@seaserpent INTP


----------



## Vivz

@Ironweaver INTP or INTJ...


----------



## science_buddies

@_Vivz_

IxFJ.

INFJ maybe?????









Dunno how to make it bigger. My apologies.


----------



## Skum

ENTP?

Edit: Yeahha son


----------



## scorpion

@Doden:INTP?


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

Istp?


----------



## Doden

scorpion said:


> @_Doden_:INTP?


Uh, I think you meant @_döden
XD_


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

Infj...


----------



## scorpion

Doden said:


> Uh, I think you meant @_döden
> XD_


I did.  I just didn't know how to make the o with the dots over it.  Doh!


----------



## Libra Sun

@TheGirlWithTheCurls - infp


----------



## Doden

scorpion said:


> I did.  I just didn't know how to make the o with the dots over it.  Doh!


hold alt and with the number pad on the right type 0246.


----------



## Vivz

döden... no idea :x maybe INTP.


----------



## EternalNocturne

@Vivz, for some reason you remind me of an INTJ, though you look slightly more harmless..
I'll just point to my avatar, as that is me, half asleep. lol


----------



## lboogy85

^Enfp?


----------



## marckos

^estp ?


----------



## Sixty Nein

ISFJ. Gardeviors are so cute. roud:

As for the lady in the picture? ESFP.


----------



## Juggernaut

Isfp?


----------



## Ironweaver

^ INTJ










EDIT: Not really me.


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare

Intp?


----------



## Ironweaver

AmbrosialNightmare said:


> Intp?
> View attachment 57425


IxFP.

Also, the guy above is not really me, just some ridiculous idiot I found on the net and I'm pretty sure he's anything but INTP


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare

Ironweaver said:


> IxFP.
> 
> Also, the guy above is not really me, just some ridiculous idiot I found on the net and I'm pretty sure he's anything but INTP


Well...I tried 
By the way I'm an Infj


----------



## Vivz

you have no pic... but I guess INFP.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

This thread alone makes personality cafe a great online speed dating website.


----------



## Bricolage

Ironweaver said:


> IxFP.
> 
> Also, the guy above is not really me, just some ridiculous idiot I found on the net and I'm pretty sure he's anything but INTP


I really wanted to inquire about the gun laws (and contemporary fashion trends) in Serbia (your residence?) but I let it slide. Those are honestly the clothes I wore when I was seven. :tongue:

Haha, that implication is hilarious. Why would an INTP be brandishing a gun in the woods?


----------



## PGTV

Close, actually INFJ 

Next person do @Koukol


----------



## Meirsho

Koukol said:


> Meirsho :
> HA ! Loving it
> I still maintain you're an S (still the appeal for colors). Alright, I'll make a leap : ISTP, because in this pic you remind me of some engineer prep schools buddies who were absolute ISTPs


you're in for a persenal visit!beware!!!
and you're clearly an I..intp..


----------



## Koukol

PGTV sorry dude, you're still on ! 

I was talking to Meirsho. For you I wouldn't have picked ISTP, nor INFJ for that matter, although an F, yes. I'd have gone for some Se, but a stronger F, so ISFP. Damn, seems I have a pattern in my picks.


----------



## MewMeu

I'm not an ISFP , I'm an INFJ. That being said were notorious for looking like other things. Asides from INFJ , I would most closely be typed an INTJ.


----------



## Danse Macabre

I'm not sure... I like it. Probably an IN..... but I'll say ENFP because it looks like something I'd do.

Excuse my instragram camera whore shot. Or don't!


----------



## lboogy85

^I'm guessing ENFP 
I thought I was next :wink:


----------



## crazitaco

err ISFJ?
oh god, i'm really terrible at typing. don't kill me if i'm way off xD
edt: i can't get the file to upload ;^; just skip me, lol


----------



## lboogy85

^INFP







I'll just keep saying stuff until someone guesses right.


----------



## dreamermiki

^uuhm.... ISFJ ?


----------



## Meirsho

@*lboogy85 esfj? for sure e and s. 
maybe you're not really what you think^^

here's another pic of me *


----------



## Bricolage

Meirsho said:


> @*lboogy85 esfj? for sure e and s.
> maybe you're not really what you think^^
> 
> here's another pic of me *
> View attachment 58518


ha, cool hair. i see fe...some self-consciousness in the eyes and the eyes are working with the mouth...as fe types are wont to flow. when you have fi-te the eyes aren't involved and the smile is somewhat subdued; fe shows all its emotions. where there's fe there's ti but i'm not that hot at spotting se in still pictures. i could definitely differentiate entp from estp (ne or se) from a video but i'll take your word for it haha. you know, i could rule out entp because estps have ni and you can pick that up from pictures! ne eyes are more bouncy whereas ni eyes and hooded and zen-like.


----------



## lboogy85

unctuousbutler said:


> ha, cool hair. i see fe...some self-consciousness in the eyes and the eyes are working with the mouth...as fe types are wont to flow. when you have fi-te the eyes aren't involved and the smile is somewhat subdued; fe shows all its emotions. where there's fe there's ti but i'm not that hot at spotting se in still pictures. i could definitely differentiate entp from estp (ne or se) from a video but i'll take your word for it haha. you know, i could rule out entp because estps have ni and you can pick that up from pictures! ne eyes are more bouncy whereas ni eyes and hooded and zen-like.


ENTP?
Thanks:happy:. Cool analysis! I never noticed the difference in eyes with Ni and Ne users. I'm definitely going to look for that now.


----------



## Meirsho

@*lboogy85, **unctuousbutler was typing me 

*


----------



## lboogy85

Shhhhhhhhhhh don't ruin my moment :wink:


----------



## Meirsho

well it's not inuff to type by a pic..man you're eyes can burn a man alive^^ anyhow i'm starting to think you're an introvert ith a lot of N and..well infj?


----------



## Bricolage

lboogy85 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh don't ruin my moment :wink:


ha, there are some other things too - fe almost pulls you towards them with their hands. they want you to feel _what they're_ feeling. oprah does this all the time. an ne user will fling his/her hands around pretty wildly when expounding on some theory or brainstorming; ne eyes also get big and flit around the room. hm, when si is at work the person squints and basically blocks out everything else going on around them. it's a really concentrating stare off into space but it's much more focused than the ni 1000 yard stare. yeah, you know that one! there's a perfect illustration of that from radiohead's ed o'brien. let me find it. oh, and damn, i could maybe take a moment if you look like that avatar. :wink:


----------



## lboogy85

^INTP @Meirsho I take pride in burning men alive roud: You're getting close.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

INFP 3w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## Bricolage

lboogy85 said:


> ^INTP @_Meirsho_ I take pride in burning men alive roud: You're getting close.



burning? that sounds exciting! :crazy:


----------



## Bricolage

lboogy85 said:


> ^INTP @_Meirsho_ I take pride in burning men alive roud: You're getting close.


if you were insinuating that ed is an intp...nah. jonny in radiohead is intp. 

if you meant me, well, that might be in the right ballpark.


----------



## lboogy85

unctuousbutler said:


> if you were insinuating that ed is an intp...nah. jonny in radiohead is intp.
> 
> if you meant me, well, that might be in the right ballpark.


was the black and white picture you? I was saying whoever was in the black and white picture was INTP.

@*Swordsman of Mana*
I was going to say you were ENTP, but it says at the bottom of your post what you are so, I'll go with that.


----------



## Bricolage

lboogy85 said:


> was the black and white picture you? I was saying whoever was in the black and white picture was INTP.
> 
> @*Swordsman of Mana*
> I was going to say you were ENTP, but it says at the bottom of your post what you are so, I'll go with that.


well that black and white dude definitely has ti but i believe, from videos, that he's actually infj. i recently posted something about him in the radiohead thread. 

just for future physiognomy typing purposes, fi typically has these sorrowful, almond-shaped eyes. 

it's really hard to see some functions in still photos though. with some functions like ne and se, it's really guesswork in stills and you need to deduce se based on ni. i mean, when the dude's wearing geeked out eccentric gear...ok that's ne.

your avatar's still cute...please don't kick my ass. I've only got one and...


----------



## Meirsho

not into afro-american^^ sry..but no wories  i'm sure some dark mystey man will show up 
and btw..i'm very good with fire..can hold it and stand or jump over it really good..body got used to it after all it incountered..


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@_Koukol_ Makes sense. Actually, test and impressions people have about me irl tend to alternate between INTJ and INFJ. Knowning MBTI for more than 5 years and still not being sure if you're T or F is kinda frustrating.
@_unctuousbutler_ Hmm... seems INFP or INFJ to me.
@_Meirsho_ Like I said before: ESFP.


----------



## Bricolage

Meirsho said:


> not into afro-american^^ sry..but no wories  i'm sure some dark mystey man will show up
> and btw..i'm very good with fire..can hold it and stand or jump over it really good..body got used to it after all it incountered..


then again, variety is the spice of life haha. choose me!

let the best man win! *throws marbles to trip meirsho* :crazy:


----------



## chaos theory

^ I can't really tell what the person above me is, there's no pic, so I'll just randomly throw out ISTJ. Sure, why not.
I just want someone to guess mine.
Hint: you can click on the picture for a bigger image.


----------



## lboogy85

isfp


----------



## lboogy85

@_Meirsho_ I'm confused as to what the african american comment was...I wasn't hitting on you if that's what you think...You're physically not my type but that's not based on your race because I don't discriminate based on someone's race because that's silly. lol. Based on the fact you would say something like that it excludes NF completely because they wouldn't say something so disharmonious. Seeing that you excluded a whole race of people, probably based on some stuff you've seen on TV, I would say you are a sensor. Intutitives don't take things at face value. Based on your pink hair I would say you're a perceiver. Based on saying whatever, comes to your mind without mulling it over, I would say you're an extrovert. I don't think an ESFP would say such a thing because they are all about freedom, equality, and human rights so I'm going to say you're an ESTP. I could see an ESTP saying something like that.


----------



## Meirsho

*@lboogy85, i was jk  hard to detecte the tone of what a person writes..anyhow i simply don't find it attractive *


----------



## lboogy85

If you were kidding you wouldn't have wrote the last bit. I just found it unnecessary for you to say that. The thread wasn't about race, nor did I say anything offensive to you. It's like me saying I'm not into hispanic people, mixed people, or white people. If you would have said I'm not into dark hair and dark skin, that would have been more appropriate (although still unnecessary). Even then, black women come in all shapes, forms, sizes and colors, so to exclude a whole race is pretty far fetched. But then perhaps you're basing your attraction on how you think black women are? Then I would just say you don't even know me, my personality or my likes and dislikes, or where I've been, but you already don't find me attractive. That's makes your accusation discriminatory. 

You don't understand how hard black women have it. People don't go around talking about how they don't aren't attracted to hispanic women, or they aren't attracted white women for no reason. So, I don't want to hear about what people are and aren't into because it's mainly based on BS and bad logic.


----------



## Meirsho

i'll pm you.. 1 sec


----------



## Humaning

By your pic Ne dom, I'll go with ENFP


----------



## Meirsho

...istp


----------



## pmj85

chaos theory said:


> ^ I can't really tell what the person above me is, there's no pic, so I'll just randomly throw out ISTJ. Sure, why not.
> I just want someone to guess mine.
> Hint: you can click on the picture for a bigger image.


XNTP.

I'm sure of it. It's in the eyes.


----------



## chaos theory

pmj85 said:


> XNTP.
> 
> I'm sure of it. It's in the eyes.


If you're referring to my picture, good job! Now I wonder what makes them xNTP eyes! :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

no one had a picture 

good morning :wink:


----------



## Meirsho

intp
here u go


----------



## fizleglitz

ESTP? ENFP?
@Swordsman of Mana - INFP.. so close enough?

uhh, i'm the girl, but you can guess the guy if you want, we're actually sure of his type, unlike mine.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

fizleglitz said:


> ESTP? ENFP?
> View attachment 58591
> View attachment 58592
> View attachment 58595


ISFJ 9w8 So/Sp


----------



## fairytales




----------



## Bricolage

busyCHilD said:


> Hummm, possibly INFJ? I'm probably totally off but by I get an intuitive feeler impression first
> 
> View attachment 60568
> 
> (in case it's confusing, that's me in the white :kitteh


Haha so ironic that "2Thumbs" would thank a picture of an EXTP doing the Tricky Dick salute. 

As for the picture, I said EXTP because, clearly, E by the environment haha and some semi-repressed Fe. 
@zallla Dang, thanks baby. :wink:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Alvis Oswin said:


> ISFP ^
> 
> Btw, my friend knows a lot about the afterlife in satanic religion (though he's not a satanist, he's a spiritual freelancer.), and he told me that the circle for traitors (in hell) is a lake of ice, and depending on how bad you were in life, the farther you would be encased in said ice. In the very center stands Lucifer, covered in ice past the topmost hair on his head.


Alright, I have to ask.. what was the inspiration behind writing this..?


----------



## Bricolage

Doll said:


> @_busyCHilD_ - ESFJ?
> 
> View attachment 60585


ENFP and, dang, you can come over any time haha. Seriously, just invite yourself in haha. Anyway, I'm really at XNFP because an INFP probably wouldn't be that open, flirty and sensual. But yeah, ENFP, you have a Zooey Deschanel thang going on...in the best way. roud:


----------



## Doll

unctuousbutler said:


> ENFP and, dang, you can come over any time haha. Seriously, just invite yourself in haha. Anyway, I'm really at XNFP because an INFP probably wouldn't be that open, flirty and sensual. But yeah, ENFP, you have a Zooey Deschanel thang going on...in the best way. roud:


Aww thank you so much!!! That made me smile.


----------



## Briguy

doll said:


> @_busychild_ - esfj?
> 
> View attachment 60585


infp?







Me without my glasses.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

Briguy said:


> infp?
> View attachment 60647
> 
> Me without my glasses.


*INTP?
*
I am the one in the hot pink shirt.:kitteh:


----------



## Danse Macabre

ISFP! Yesssssssssssssssss! Love the colourful outfit, btw =)


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*Thanks! one of my favs! 
I'm gonna guess ENFP for you?*


----------



## Changeling

I too have been curious about the links between self-presentation and the MBTI.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Oh wow. INTP? =)

My mom and I.


----------



## Changeling

Sporadic Aura said:


> Oh wow. INTP? =)
> 
> My mom and I.
> View attachment 60655


Hard to read signifiers fully due to small size of photograph, HOWEVER based on hair, posture, and various other subconscious things, I'd venture a XXFP. 

How interesting that you guessed INTP; I will not spell out my personality yet. I want more people to guess.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Ahhh I don't know. ENTJ? ESTJ?


----------



## dinitrophenol

*@Danse Macabre
ENFP?


*


----------



## busyCHilD

@*unctuousbutler, *y'all know me so well :wink:, don't hate, I was surprised by said photograph


----------



## EternalNocturne

Ohhhhhhh I just realized.. It would be hilarious to post the "DON'T LOOK AT ME LIKE THAT!" pose photo I posted on a different thread. Hehehe
Let's see what people think of this one.


----------



## Bricolage

Undoubtedly said:


> Ohhhhhhh I just realized.. It would be hilarious to post the "DON'T LOOK AT ME LIKE THAT!" pose photo I posted on a different thread. Hehehe
> Let's see what people think of this one.


Can't...not...be...ENTP haha. Cute picture hot stuff. :kitteh:


----------



## 2Thumbs

@_Undoubtedly_ I guessed ENTP to

This picture of me is from awhile back


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Definitely an ISFJ look there.


----------



## 2Thumbs

@Sporadic Aura Yeah I see where your coming from, I just had split up from a 9yr relationship n was totally crused 'n feeling very vunerable. Not to say isfj's look crused 'n vunerable lol I was completely outta sorts. I'm deffo an isfp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

2Thumbs said:


> @_Sporadic Aura_ Yeah I see where your coming from, I just had split up from a 9yr relationship n was totally crused 'n feeling very vunerable. Not to say isfj's look crused 'n vunerable lol I was completely outta sorts. I'm deffo an isfp


Nothing wrong with ISFJ's! ISFP would have been my second guess, you look like an ISFP I know. You have that kind of grounded but artistic look about you. Also, take a guess on what my type is. =P


----------



## 2Thumbs

@Sporadic Aura I guess infj coz of your eyes. They have a benevolent look. Your grin's a nice big smile 'n all


----------



## clarinet cigarette

Guys, you have to actually... post pictures.

Sporadic Aura: ENFP. Your eyes have a dreamy look.


----------



## Danse Macabre

INTP

Yesssss


----------



## Cosmicsense

ENFP


----------



## scorpion

Infp


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Cosmicsense said:


> ENFP


I would say ENTP


----------



## Sporadic Aura

You really look like an ISFP here.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Here's one of me from yesterday, my hair is about as short as it's ever been.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

oh also.. @clarinet cigarette ... INTP with really sexy, awesome hair.


----------



## scorpion

@Sporadic Aura: ENTP?


----------



## Bricolage

Danse Macabre said:


> INTP
> 
> Yesssss


Dang, your type must be...CATCH. :kitteh:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

scorpion said:


> @_Sporadic Aura_: ENTP?


Yes! Although I think you figured that out from seeing my posts in other threads.


----------



## Sonny

Typetypetyppppe.


----------



## scorpion

Sporadic Aura said:


> Yes! Although I think you figured that out from seeing my posts in other threads.


Actually I saw those aftwards. But your username did help . . .although I noticed that after my initial guess too. 
@Sonny ESTP. There tends to be a consistancy I've noticed in the eyes of ESTP males and I think I see it in yours.


----------



## Meirsho

you say estp eyes?! well cheack me  i've finally got a pic of me not smileing 







btw- i've edited this pic a bit..


----------



## Aubbs

Type?


----------



## Aubbs

You are a ESTP! I "know" you enough... you're like my friend Stacy 



Meirsho said:


> you say estp eyes?! well cheack me  i've finally got a pic of me not smileing
> View attachment 61328
> 
> btw- i've edited this pic a bit..


----------



## Meirsho

@Aubbs ohh..so your friend stacy is a 'wanna be' like me?!yeah..i know some ppl like that^^
you're pic is very esfp but it's black and white and your eyes make me think you to be more NJ..maybe enfj but lots of E and F


----------



## Cosmicsense

@Sonny

ESTP?!


----------



## Aubbs

Tsk Tsk. Wrong. See, this is where my biggest advantage is becauseI look so bubbly and friendly... no one expects world domination. You know, I am still waiting for my crown.





Meirsho said:


> @_Aubbs_ ohh..so your friend stacy is a 'wanna be' like me?!yeah..i know some ppl like that^^
> you're pic is very esfp but it's black and white and your eyes make me think you to be more NJ..maybe enfj but lots of E and F


----------



## Sonny

dinitrophenol said:


> @Sonny ISTP?


It's not how I type, however I find the consistent xSTP suggestions interesting.

Without knowing your type I would have said INTP.


----------



## dinitrophenol

lboogy85 said:


> ENTJ and ESTJ


Pretty far off with me (on the left), but perfect on the right. Nice work! What made you guess those types?

Also,



lboogy85 said:


> guess these guys


I'd guess ENTp and INFP.

@_Sonny_


> It's not how I type, however I find the consistent xSTP suggestions interesting.
> 
> Without knowing your type I would have said INTP.


Yeah, I dunno why, you just have an STP look about you. Something about the eyes I suppose. What makes you think I look INTP? I thought I was INTP for a while, still not 100% sure.


----------



## Aubbs

lboogy85 said:


> ENTJ and ESTJ



I decided I really like you, you got my type  

Thanks.


----------



## lboogy85

dinitrophenol said:


> Pretty far off with me (on the left), but perfect on the right. Nice work! What made you guess those types?


 I think you look like an extrovert and intuitive for sure from your pictures. You're making very animated faces. ISTPs are typically very melancholy looking. I guessed ESTJ for you friend because he looks very opinionated and straight laced. I wouldn't doubt he probably has a very crude sense of humor. Maybe it's the frat boy look.


----------



## lboogy85

Aubbs said:


> I decided I really like you, you got my type
> 
> Thanks.


NP


----------



## scorpion

@ the picture of the two guys I would say ESFJ and XXTP?

But really- that's hard.


----------



## dinitrophenol

lboogy85 said:


> I think you look like an extrovert and intuitive for sure from your pictures. You're making very animated faces. ISTPs are typically very melancholy looking. I guessed ESTJ for you friend because he looks very opinionated and straight laced. I wouldn't doubt he probably has a very crude sense of humor. Maybe it's the frat boy look.


Understandable. I posted pictures where I'm making weird faces, but that's not the norm. Most of the time I'm pretty expressionless. like so






.

It's funny how right on you were about my friend. He's like the archetypal ESTJ frat boy, with crude humor indeed. Nice guessin'

Was I at all close guessing the two guys you posted?


----------



## intrasearching

I'm going out on a limb and guessing... INTP?


----------



## scorpion

@dinitrophenol ESTP?


----------



## lboogy85

dinitrophenol said:


> Understandable. I posted pictures where I'm making weird faces, but that's not the norm. Most of the time I'm pretty expressionless. like so
> View attachment 61773
> .
> 
> It's funny how right on you were about my friend. He's like the archetypal ESTJ frat boy, with crude humor indeed. Nice guessin'
> 
> Was I at all close guessing the two guys you posted?


you still look very extroverted..


----------



## dinitrophenol

lboogy85 said:


> you still look very extroverted..


haha really? that's weird. I'm extremely introverted. Like, overly so.


----------



## thisisme

Istp


----------



## dinitrophenol

ISTP I am.


----------



## Sonny

dinitrophenol said:


> What makes you think I look INTP? I thought I was INTP for a while, still not 100% sure.


What you're wearing is pretty non-descript, something to blend into the background, your stance is somewhat closed, and yet you have a laid back look about you. Vibes is all. I don't rate VI, it's just interesting is all.



Any or all:


* *




for a limited time


----------



## intrasearching

ENTP is my guess for Sonny.


----------



## xEmilyx

some T type....lol

ENTP?


----------



## Danse Macabre

Emily! Don't make this hard! Where are you!? Due to the mysterious nature of the post and your name I'd say you're an ISF. Yay assumptions.


----------



## fizleglitz

These are from a million years ago, but I'm curious.. Any/all of them.


----------



## scorpion

@Danse Macabre: ENFJ? @_fizleglitz_: ESTP?


----------



## Sonny

Neurasthenia said:


> ENTP is my guess for Sonny.


It is how I type.


----------



## Meirsho

isfj^^ man i really don't know..it can be nay un-healthy type/person


----------



## rubber soul

Bringing it back. I guess based on avatar... ISTP


----------



## interstellar_overdrive

rubber soul said:


> bringing it back. I guess based on avatar... Istp
> 
> View attachment 62627


infj


----------



## Artisticviewpoint

E...nfp?


----------



## Meirsho

cool fs pic  isfp or esfj..you just go that look^^ i go with esfj 

here you go me ladd


----------



## Orchidion

Meirsho said:


> cool fs pic  isfp or esfj..you just go that look^^ i go with esfj
> 
> here you go me ladd
> View attachment 64133


And I thought Marilyn Monroe is dead.


----------



## Dracarys

Infj


----------



## nick st. clair

Istp


----------



## Meirsho

infp


----------



## KeyReuben

Esfp


----------



## Meirsho

you gave no pic^^







ohh yeah


----------



## .17485

@Meirsho ENTP


Being a while since I've done this


----------



## Feathers Falling

@Tega1 uuuuummmm.... ISTJ???? ;^_^

Here's mine


----------



## BelovedDay

Infp


----------



## Moze

Orchidion said:


> And I thought Marilyn Monroe is dead.


that pic is outright hilarious. lol


----------



## Moze




----------



## PurpleApple

Moze said:


> View attachment 65166


uhh INTP

In honor of St. Patty's Day... The Leprechaun Museum


----------



## dabeshu

I'm not even going to try to guess.


----------



## Hikikomori

:angry:


----------



## Moze

I'm a bit much for most people. Understandable. 
This is where it gets serious. 

Cheers


----------



## dabeshu

I have no clue what face you're trying to get me to register, but at least I've broken free of my isolation and social anxiety. 

I have no fears of talking to people where previously I had only angst and ill-fated attempts at connection. You're not a hikikomori. I really doubt you live in asia. You're just another loser trying to find himself in some run of the mill site built for the very sensitive, special and snowflake-like people, like you.

Why would you honestly even have to reply with a reaction face like that? What did I even do to you you basterd?


----------



## Hikikomori

dabeshu said:


> I have no clue what face you're trying to get me to register, but at least I've broken free of my isolation and social anxiety.
> 
> I have no fears of talking to people where previously I had only angst and ill-fated attempts at connection. You're not a hikikomori. I really doubt you live in asia. You're just another loser trying to find himself in some run of the mill site built for the very sensitive, special and snowflake-like people, like you.
> 
> Why would you honestly even have to reply with a reaction face like that? What did I even do to you you basterd?


You mad, bro? I posted that face because my original post was ninja'd, and I can't delete it. In any case, thanks for the inaccurate, albeit moderately amusing, assessment.


----------



## PurpleApple

I actually tried and got skipped haha.



PurpleApple said:


> uhh INTP
> 
> In honor of St. Patty's Day... The Leprechaun Museum


----------



## Anubis

esfj


----------



## The Exception

@*FixationForcep
*maybe INTJ?


Here's a couple of me:


----------



## Ellis Bell

ISTJ?

I may have posted this one before, but oh, well...


----------



## Dracarys

isfp


----------



## hannahgracex

You didn't post a picture, but as a guess using your signature and avatar...INFJ??


----------



## geniusdexter

Hmmm, the smile somehow tells me you're an I, lemme guess; INTP.










Yep, my turn. The gal on the left wearing glasses. Take a guess, guys.


----------



## Devrim

I'd have to guess ESFJ/ENFP!
Not sure haha please do tell 

And I couldn't find anything of me smiling D: haha


----------



## Giratina

Intp?









.-.


----------



## Texero F

Infj?


----------



## Meirsho

ISFP  maybe intp^^
great pic and love the hair man


----------



## Texero F

Meirsho said:


> ISFP  maybe intp^^
> great pic and love the hair man


Intp indeed and thanx


----------



## Meirsho

enjoy ppl


----------



## Texero F

^^Estp


----------



## gintariukeas

No photo. I quess istj.










I am left one.


----------



## KilljoyKoala

@gintariukeas

ENFJ, ESTP for your sister? (Assuming she's your sister.)

Next person can skip me, I don't have a picture.


----------



## gintariukeas

KilljoyKoala said:


> @_gintariukeas_
> 
> ENFJ, ESTP for your sister? (Assuming she's your sister.)
> 
> Next person can skip me, I don't have a picture.



Haha, no she is my friend  we are just the same 'color' (skin tone,eyes, hair etc. etc) :crazy:
You didnt guessed types.


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare

gintariukeas said:


> Haha, no she is my friend  we are just the same 'color' (skin tone,eyes, hair etc. etc) :crazy:
> You didnt guessed types.


Im guessing you are an IXFP and your friend is ENTX ?


----------



## Vianna

ambrosialnightmare said:


> im guessing you are an ixfp and your friend is entx ?
> 
> View attachment 66473


isfj?  
View attachment 66476


----------



## Loki Grim

> isfj?


ESFP?

Surprised this is still going, think I made this topic about two years ago :tongue:


----------



## Quantum Knight

Looks like an INTJ to me. The expression sells it. (I'll post one of me later)

Here's Me:


----------



## Rafiki

by photo, i say ISFP, ESTJ


by icon i say ixtp


----------



## Fern

EDIT: Dang it !! I thought we were typing the avatars!! :blushed::blushed:

Goodbye....


----------



## Meirsho

intp  both style of writing&not puting pic&statisticly i'm right.
i'm







on m best bro's cp so no pics here...so i tried drawing a nice pic for you ppl


----------



## GentleBlossom

I don't know... ISFP? ;D


----------



## Moss Icon

@_GentleBlossom_ Ummm.... ISFJ, maybe...?


----------



## Kyora

INTJ?







or


----------



## Meirsho

esfj or enfj 
and i'm on my own laptop now so here's me


----------



## Ambiguity

Esfp


----------



## xxdanniixx

ESTJ??






or






=)


----------



## Meirsho

esfp 














*silence*


----------



## chindraj

Entp


----------



## sonnetfirelight

Intp?


----------



## Antipode

Esxp!


----------



## Dean Machine

intp


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Intj


----------



## Ironweaver

^ Image is broken.


----------



## turmauge

Ironweaver said:


> ^ Image is broken.
> 
> View attachment 71623


I guessed as far as IxTJ until I realized you left your signature visible lol


----------



## turtleducks

Enfp


----------



## DemonAbyss10

@turtleducks I say ESFP for you.


----------



## Humaning

turmauge said:


> I guessed as far as IxTJ until I realized you left your signature visible lol


SiFe


----------



## Humaning

DemonAbyss10 said:


> @turtleducks I say ESFP for you.


NiTe


----------



## turmauge

Humaning said:


> SiFe
> 
> View attachment 71973
> View attachment 71974


Nice try, I'm Ne-Ti 

I'm guessing ExTP for you


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 72013


----------



## Devrim

INFJ Me thinks :3


----------



## Marisa

ExFJ?


----------



## Devrim

I'd say ISFJ or ENFJ!

I say those because the ones I know are pretty good looking,
You're really quite stunning! 

You have a certain confident mystique  

P.S No I am not hitting on you xD


----------



## tympanon

@Marisa: first thought was xSFJ


----------



## Jwing24

Taken a couple days ago.


----------



## Bricolage

INFP par excellence!


----------



## tympanon

apple pie said:


> View attachment 72645


Hey, you guys skipped me! 
:crying:


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

apple pie said:


> hey, you guys skipped me!
> :crying:


infp?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

I was going to say INTJ, but you have your type in your sig...


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I was going to say INTJ, but you have your type in your sig...


Sorry. Didn't even mean to participate and thought since I didn't post a pic of me that I'd get away with it. Was just looking through the thread and only replied since someone skipped her. Also, my character is Huey from the boondocks whom I believe is INFJ.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Sorry. Didn't even mean to participate and thought since I didn't post a pic of me that I'd get away with it. Was just looking through the thread and only replied since someone skipped her. Also, my character is Huey from the boondocks whom I believe is INFJ.


Oh, I thought the thread was referring to the user's avatar.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Oh, I thought the thread was referring to the user's avatar.


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## wellnowwhat

INTP?

Here's mine:


----------



## Pseudowho

@_wellnowwhat_...ENFP?


----------



## IndigoCopper

Label away!


----------



## MissNobody

IndigoCopper said:


> View attachment 74407
> 
> 
> Label away!


INFJ or INFP (and then I looked at your signature :laughing

Me:


----------



## Pixzelina

ENFP Me:


----------



## Nebublahs

INFJ? I'm guessing solely because your makeup is similar to my INFJ sister's lol. She also does the whole piercings thing as well.

Me:


----------



## Emtropy

Hmmm...I'm pretty bad at this, and I didn't cheat, so sorry if I'm way out.  

INFJ?

Me:


----------



## Bricolage

Infp.


----------



## Dedication

Easy, ESFP!


----------



## Emtropy

unctuousbutler said:


> Infp.


I'm actually ENFP  good guess, though!


----------



## Bricolage

opeth98 said:


> I'm actually ENFP  good guess, though!


You look like an INFP for sure.


----------



## Emtropy

unctuousbutler said:


> You look like an INFP for sure.


Hm, I actually considered introversion for a little while...but to be honest, I think I'm more ambiverted, if such a thing can exist. Too much interaction and I can't think properly and become "drained"; too much alone time and I'm bursting to exchange ideas/information and converse.


----------



## Invidia

^ENFP (I cheated and read the past couple of posts since there was no immediate photo), my turn!


----------



## monthlydinners

ESFJ?









Edit: Click on it to make it bigger. Or just use my sidebar picture. It's me too.


----------



## pastryparadise

Wtf everyone has their letters in the little box thing no?


----------



## monthlydinners

pastryparadise said:


> Wtf everyone has their letters in the little box thing no?


Not when we're not on the Myers-Briggs specific forum. :tongue:


----------



## Emtropy

katzulli said:


> Not when we're not on the Myers-Briggs specific forum. :tongue:


Since apparently I look like an INFP, I'm going for INFP for you  I think we have a similar look in our eye, haha


----------



## monthlydinners

opeth98 said:


> Since apparently I look like an INFP, I'm going for INFP for you  I think we have a similar look in our eye, haha


You're good at this, I am an INFP!


----------



## Emtropy

katzulli said:


> You're good at this, I am an INFP!


Woop!


----------



## Squids

Ahh, there are no un-judged photos before me!

DON'T READ MY SIGNATURE, MY TYPE IS SPOILED THERE! x]


----------



## Emtropy

I didn't look, I swear! 

INxP?


----------



## pastryparadise

Guess my type!!!

This should be fun

#becauseselfiesaretoomainstream


----------



## Sporadic Aura

steffy said:


> @WitKnee INFJ! agreed @Sporadic Aura what gave me away? You didn't say if we got it


You look very outgoing and adventurous, the E and P were easy to guess. I was wrong about ESFP so I went with ENTP, seemed to fit.

I'm not sure what type I am, I've been doubting it a lot recently. INFP would make some sense though.


----------



## steffy

Damn, point taken. Not to derail the thread per entp style, but do you doubt if you're intuitive? I guessed infp because you resemble my sister's infp boyfriend: dreamy, aloof, likeable, cynical


----------



## Sporadic Aura

steffy said:


> dreamy, aloof, likeable, cynical


I like that description. Yeah, I've doubted if I'm an intuitive. I also used to think I was an extrovert but I seem to be much more relaxed if I'm by myself or with 1 or 2 good friends.


----------



## WitKnee

@Sporadic Aura @steffy interesting guess for me as everyone on here always pegs me as an ISFP


----------



## Sporadic Aura

WitKnee said:


> @Sporadic Aura @steffy interesting guess for me as everyone on here always pegs me as an ISFP


Hmm, do you know what type you actually are?


----------



## WitKnee

Sporadic Aura said:


> Hmm, do you know what type you actually are?


 I thought I was INFJ forever, now I think I may be ISTP. Not totally sure.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

WitKnee said:


> I thought I was INFJ forever, now I think I may be ISTP. Not totally sure.


I've always thought Ni-doms have a certain look about them and the 2nd picture especially looks INFJ to me. Who knows though, I can't even pin down my own type.


----------



## steffy

@WitKnee whimsical, you are. I can understand what he's saying as well, they've got a look about them. Interesting that you you have gone from one type to its complete opposite on the introversion scale: INFJ's energizer is ISTP... INFJs are usually acutely aware of how different they are, and more notably, sensitive, so I hear. Anyway, I'd love to help you figure it out if you'd like to


----------



## Revolutionist

These are me trying to figure out why @steffy neglected to type me by photos XD


----------



## steffy

Hmm... ENFP?


----------



## Revolutionist

Usually I test as a INTJ but who knows  Thank you miss @steffy lol


----------



## Bricolage

Revolutionist said:


> Usually I test as a INTJ but who knows  Thank you miss @_steffy_ lol


I agree with her. The goofiness of the center picture smacks of Ne, particularly ENFP. I don't at all see INTJ in those pictures.


----------



## Revolutionist

Interesting. For full disclosure - I was slightly drunk when I took those pictures (had went to a concert with friends). I will say ENFP's are pretty epic so I wouldn't mind being one.


----------



## steffy

That might make sense :crazy:


----------



## Nulland

Last pic looks like an ENFP.


----------



## Xenograft

Uhh, INTP?










Guess, no cheating yo!

edit: hid sig for guessing purposes!


----------



## MAP

Had to hide my signature, as well. 


**Edit : D'oh. I can be such an airhead sometimes.
@Lazy Bear,
My guess for you... ENTP, or perhaps, ENTJ? I'll go with ENTJ.


----------



## Xenograft

@_MAP_ you're supposed to guess the person above you!

Edit: @MAP yep, spot on!


----------



## LaTortugaChina

@MAP. You look like an INTP


----------



## pastryparadise




----------



## pastryparadise

Esfj


----------



## Meekers

​I hid my siggy. Woot.

EDIT: Why are the pictures so small ;-;


----------



## LaTortugaChina

delete delete delete abort abort abort whoops


----------



## Bricolage

@pastryparadise 

You look exactly like my ESTP sister. The eyes are definitely Se-Ni. Very present. 

Haha, living in a pastry paradise.


----------



## pastryparadise

You're good!


----------



## pastryparadise

Enfp


----------



## MAP

LaTortugaChina said:


> @_MAP_. You look like an INTP


Not a bad guess! I'm an INFJ, and have regularly tested as being around the middle between F and T.


----------



## O_o

Well, this is certainly an interesting and random way to guess. 
Apparently the person above me looks like an INTP but is an INFJ, but there is no picture so... lol


----------



## pastryparadise

Lol ikr


----------



## pastryparadise

Omigod I was totally gonna guess INTJ even before I saw the bottom of your post! Lol my father has that same look in his eye. Its like hiii please don't kill me k thanks lol and smile


----------



## pastryparadise

Entp


----------



## pastryparadise

J


----------



## O_o

I can't even figure out who you're talking to pastryparadise, but that's okay.


----------



## pastryparadise

my dear , as long you think its OK thats all matters. But I can't even figure out what you're talking about hmm. While were at it imma guess that you are a ENFP who needs to smile more. Please tell me I'm right oh boy tell me I'm RIGHT :laughing:


----------



## pastryparadise




----------



## O_o

pastryparadise said:


> my dear , as long you think its OK thats all matters. But I can't even figure out what you're talking about hmm. While were at it imma guess that you are a ENFP who needs to smile more. Please tell me I'm right oh boy tell me I'm RIGHT :laughing:


ENFP lol. that's nice. 
No though.

And you look very ESTP. AM I RIGHT? :crazy::laughing:


----------



## pastryparadise

Starting.to get thinker vibes coming from you. You are...an ENTJ...? Who thinks she can out bitch an ESTP very cute..:wink:


----------



## pastryparadise

I'm starting think this threads BS. How can you can tell a persons personality from one picture. Bunch a cheaters y'all.


----------



## O_o

I wasn't trying to come off in such a way, I was only mimicking your enthusiasm. If I was, I would have commented my opinions on your expression and signature like you had
Anyways, I appreciate the effort in guessing but yes, let the thread carry on with other people's images *poofs*


----------



## pastryparadise

my 'enthusiasm' was clearly sarcastic. Whatever. Besides for being an unknown personality what's your type?


----------



## pastryparadise

E- giving her opinions a lot when no one asked 
N- doesn't make sense and very random
T- unfriendly
J- stick.up your ass, uptight see 'T'

This is my diagnosis tell.me if I'm right I like being right


----------



## O_o

Regardless of what type I am, that's a very shallow understand of the functions. I hope you're being sarcastic about that too; I assume you are. And I apologize for rubbing you the wrong way, you seem to be upset.


----------



## ShadoWolf

Not sure if I'm supposed to do @__ but I'd say ESFP??

and I don't really have anything too recent but here


----------



## Emtropy

interstellar said:


> Not sure if I'm supposed to do @__ but I'd say ESFP??
> 
> and I don't really have anything too recent but here


INFJ?

I've posted here but apparently I'm a malleable piece of putty with an ever changing less-than-average face. And don't forget the #yolo


----------



## Meekers

pastryparadise said:


> Enfp


Was that a guess for me? If so, you're close...


----------



## pastryparadise

O_o said:


> Regardless of what type I am, that's a very shallow understand of the functions. I hope you're being sarcastic about that too; I assume you are. And I apologize for rubbing you the wrong way, you seem to be ups
> 
> What's your frikkin type mysterious  lady? Being on a personality site without a personality is against the rules and I'm sensing you like dem rules. Unless you tell me your type I'm gonna have to go with annoying cyber person who's very annoying and who need to lighten up and grow q sense of humor. I'm really sorry for being mean or whatever but your vagueness and annoying ness is asking for it. So do tell. Enneagram wise I think you're a 5 or a 1


----------



## Emtropy

pastryparadise said:


> O_o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what type I am, that's a very shallow understand of the functions. I hope you're being sarcastic about that too; I assume you are. And I apologize for rubbing you the wrong way, you seem to be ups
> 
> What's your frikkin type mysterious  lady? Being on a personality site without a personality is against the rules and I'm sensing you like dem rules. Unless you tell me your type I'm gonna have to go with annoying cyber person who's very annoying and who need to lighten up and grow q sense of humor. I'm really sorry for being mean or whatever but your vagueness and annoying ness is asking for it. So do tell. Enneagram wise I think you're a 5 or a 1
> 
> 
> 
> "annoying cyber person who's very annoying"
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## pastryparadise

BarbikyuChikin said:


> Was that a guess for me? If so, you're close...


Lol INFP bro its in your signature lol


----------



## Meekers

pastryparadise said:


> Lol INFP bro its in your signature lol


I knew I forgot something...


----------



## pastryparadise

Ha ha your cute. If I made believe I didn't see your sign I would guess ISFP


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## pastryparadise

powerhouse said:


> View attachment 77639


intj.


----------



## O_o

pastryparadise said:


> What's your frikkin type mysterious  lady? Being on a personality site without a personality is against the rules and I'm sensing you like dem rules. Unless you tell me your type I'm gonna have to go with annoying cyber person who's very annoying and who need to lighten up and grow q sense of humor. I'm really sorry for being mean or whatever but your vagueness and annoying ness is asking for it. So do tell. Enneagram wise I think you're a 5 or a 1


duudee. It's all good roud: No worries, really. Gotta have a little mystery in life, you know? It's all part of the humor and good fun! I think that this is an excellent opportunity for you to figure out cognitive functions and their workings :crazy: Maybe then you can apply them to me and solve the mystery with that brilliant mind of yours! Should be easy, cuz how hard can it be fitting 7 billion people into 16 categories? And note how I've never once insulted you as a person, since I don't know you nor do you have any clue about who I am or my motives, so I'd appreciate it if you lighten up on the insults and inaccurate accusations.


----------



## pastryparadise

O_o said:


> duudee. It's all good roud: No worries, really. Gotta have a little mystery in life, you know? It's all part of the humor and good fun! I think that this is an excellent opportunity for you to figure out cognitive functions and their workings :crazy: Maybe then you can apply them to me and solve the mystery with that brilliant mind of yours! Should be easy, cuz how hard can it be fitting 7 billion people into 16 categories? And note how I've never once insulted you as a person, since I don't know you nor do you have any clue about who I am or my motives, so I'd appreciate it if you lighten up on the insults and inaccurate accusations.



My brains a little fuzzy because I'm sorta hung over but I'm trying to come across as clear as possible.

1. I understand the functions quite well and am actually able to make an educated guess my meeting someone for just a few minutes

2. Maybe its an ESTP thing but having a back and forth with attitude is fun. I was talking to you like I liked you I'd be bored not even kidding.

3. Clearly 7 billion people cannot fit into 16 personality types however on the surface I do believe everyone in the world can somehow associate with at least one of the descriptions and have the perspectives of four of the functions in a certain order. Doesn't mean someone who gets the same type as a name person is the same but there's.no denying there's something to this whole.theory. 

Would you mind telling me what you get when you take the test whether you agree with it or not?

Oh and dont like.you I actually find you to be rather annoying and I'm.sorry.you feel I'm being insulting but I have a hard time.swallowing my.irritation.when.I.sense.an annoying person.


----------



## O_o

I'm currently in the process of figuring that out myself because I'm going through quite an unhealthy stage due to external circumstances at the moment. So it's shady as fuck with the whole type thing. 

Until recent confusion and second guessing : ENTP 7wing8
Possibly : INTP or INFJ. 

Now we've got that all figured out, yay!







*I took your advice and smiled more ^__^*

And yes yesh, I know you find me annoying. And I feed off of people who find me annoying, so we should probably try to stay far away from each other.


----------



## pastryparadise

Haha I'm laughing right now you have a beeeyoootiful smile:wink:

Sorry about the circumstances you're in. Do you feel like its making you more.introverted and sensitive or the opposite? Personally I think you're an extrovert. That's just he vibes I'm getting. But yea you're right typing during sad times can be shady as fuck lol It can be done though


----------



## Retsu

http://i.imgur.com/9ZdZloT.jpg


----------



## O_o

I appreciate that, really do lol
It's making me a lot more contemplative and nostalgic. Actually it's ironic that I'm even questioning it really. Basically the Ne has gone overboard and making me double guess and see the possibility in everything while my Ti isn't really getting the time it needs to sort and figure out the logic behind it as the Ne shoots away (at least that's what I think it is... or I could have been an ISFJ in denial this whollee time O_O). But yeah, I do agree with your extroverted observation probably is that. anyways, first female ESTP I've spoken to! Interesting experience


----------



## O_o

@Retsu : Hmm.. INTP? Or INFP but I'd guess INTP


----------



## pastryparadise

Retsu said:


> http://i.imgur.com/9ZdZloT.jpg


ISFJ though your sig makes me question that


----------



## pastryparadise

Forget said:


> Alright  Well they can think what they want.


Yea for sure like who cares. But theres an obvious link between being. Depressed and dressing goth


----------



## O_o

Yeah, I've noticed that often people seem to correlate dressing in a darker fashion with the individual usually being a feeler and an introvert (usually ISFP or something). And from a distance I guess this makes sense, but a majority of the ones I've met had been thinkers.


----------



## pastryparadise

O_o said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that often people seem to correlate dressing in a darker fashion with the individual usually being a feeler and an introvert (usually ISFP or something). And from a distance I guess this makes sense, but a majority of the ones I've met had been thinkers.


I disagree with the ISFP part. I find that dressing weird is mostly an N thing :tongue:


----------



## O_o

pastryparadise said:


> I disagree with the ISFP part. I find that dressing weird is mostly an N thing :tongue:


I guess I could see why you might see it as an N thing lol. I think it might stereotypically be seen as an Fi thing, since it's generally expression of self and who the person is and Se since it generally more concerned with the outside experience and generally involves more copying what you see in others rather than creativity (that totally depends on the "goth" or whatever, I guess). But you can argue why any type would be inclined to dress differently, which is why you might find a goth of emo in every personality type.


----------



## Bricolage

pastryparadise said:


> I disagree with the ISFP part. I find that dressing weird is mostly an N thing :tongue:


But ISFPs are called the artists...real life ISFPs can almost be flamboyant. It makes sense when you consider Fi (personal expression), Se (fashion trends) and Ni (plain weird and otherworldly).


----------



## Arclight

Perfect candidate considering they do not list a type. 

ISTP. 

Call it a hunch.


----------



## Retsu

http://i.imgur.com/fG99GGP.jpg
I have changed my hair and I'm in my pyjamas. Sue me. :>


----------



## Pixzelina

Retsu said:


> http://i.imgur.com/fG99GGP.jpg
> I have changed my hair and I'm in my pyjamas. Sue me. :>


ISFP?

Flickr: lunar.eclipze's Photostream


----------



## Retsu

Close!
I was gonna say introverted, but your type's right there! Based purely on the pic though, I would genuinely have said ISFP.


----------



## Calvin

Estp?


----------



## steffy

Damn girl! Isfp?? @_pastryparadise

edit: did not take me to the last page... Did you say INTJ though? My radars off _


----------



## pastryparadise

steffy said:


> Damn girl! Isfp?? @_pastryparadise
> 
> edit: did not take me to the last page... Did you say INTJ though? My radars off _


Damn girl no you suck lol triple Id ESTP. What's an introvert? Imma guess.you're am ENFP


----------



## steffy

@_pastryparadise_ Haha oh god I should have known. No, I am not so special


----------



## steffy

>>> I'm in the middle


----------



## cityofcircuits

steffy said:


> View attachment 78013
> >>> I'm in the middle


EsFp??? or no J.....ExFJ definitely. Type 3w2. To a 7w8. I would say your two friends are Feelers, the one on the left ExFp and the one on the right seems more Introverted maybe. Isfj???

*btw, wow all so gorgeous honestly

and oh yeah, a photo....
guess my type:










*holy f*ck that's huge photo! can't minimize sorry....


----------



## steffy

@cityofcircuits ooh you're so dark-- SF... And the one on the left is an ESFJ, you were right about introvert on the right, but INTJ, she's just got a warm smile, but iiiiice. And me, no, no no


----------



## pastryparadise

ESFJ or ENFJ. My next guess would be ESFP but I highly doubt you're one because I always know when I'm talking to a fellow ESxP


----------



## cityofcircuits

@steffy so nothing's changed, i suck at typing, somewhat:tongue:

haha, yeah, me being dark so emo....*a few of my N friends think i look 'intelligent' or something with that photo too, how wrong they are....
I'm really not that 'dark' though, i mean, i _can_ be at times....but generally I'm fun-loving

oh oh, i wonder what type you are???? and yes, i'm an SF.
@pastryparadise

Esfp.


----------



## pastryparadise

cityofcircuits said:


> EsFp??? or no J.....ExFJ definitely. Type 3w2. To a 7w8. I would say your two friends are Feelers, the one on the left ExFp and the one on the right seems more Introverted maybe. Isfj???
> 
> *btw, wow all so gorgeous honestly
> 
> and oh yeah, a photo...
> .
> guess my type:
> 
> 
> ISFP btw you're sooo gorgeous honestly:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *holy f*ck that's huge photo! can't minimize sorry....


ISFP btw you're so.gorgeous honestly:laughing:


----------



## steffy

@_pastryparadise_ My sis is an ESTP and I swear she has ESP (radar) Pun intended... I am neither of these, though @_cityofcircuits_ I'm an N, and might have just gave myself away. People don't know what I am by looking at me, It's a talent
I'm enjoying this way too much for the record


----------



## steffy

@_cityofcircuits_, haha so ISFP then?


----------



## pastryparadise

steffy said:


> @_pastryparadise_ My sis is an ESTP and I swear she has ESP (radar) Pun intended... I am neither of these, though @_cityofcircuits_ I'm an N, and might have just gave myself away. People don't know what I am by looking at me, It's a talent
> I'm enjoying this way too much for the record
> 
> Very nice pun. I was.about to write that I officially guess you're an ENFJ and if I'm.wrong I'll pie.myself and.post a.pic of it. I.decided to cheat though and look at your profile. Not expecting that


----------



## pastryparadise

steffy said:


> @_pastryparadise_ My sis is an ESTP and I swear she has ESP (radar) Pun intended... I am neither of these, though @_cityofcircuits_ I'm an N, and might have just gave myself away. People don't know what I am by looking at me, It's a talent
> I'm enjoying this way too much for the record
> 
> Very nice pun. I was.about to write that I officially guess you're an ENFJ and if I'm.wrong I'll pie.myself and.post a.pic of it. I.decided to cheat though and look at your profile. Not expecting that. Also you're enneagram is like whaaaaat
> Bro.you do not come off as an 8 or a thinker


----------



## Cappuccino

@_cityofcircuits_ you look so similar to my ESFJ friend, so I'll make that my guess 








There we go. Just snapped this on my web cam. I took two more that would def give it away.. but I'll just let you guess with this one


----------



## steffy

@pastryparadise you funny girl. I have heard that I am un-8 like (until ya mess with me) Didn't know my profile gave me enneagram away... I feel naked. ...You should still pie yourself though. If not for cheating then for ENFJ'n me. Too much feelings like WHOA- Off the record


----------



## Cappuccino

steffy said:


> @_pastryparadise_ you funny girl. I have heard that I am un-8 like (until ya mess with me) Didn't know my profile gave me enneagram away... I feel naked. ...You should still pie yourself though. If not for cheating then for ENFJ'n me. Too much feelings like WHOA- Off the record


LOL I was totally going to ENFJ you too 
I sometimes mistake the looks of a crazy Perceiver as being Feeler traits, haha. So if not an F, then ENTP?


----------



## pastryparadise

steffy said:


> @pastryparadise you funny girl. I have heard that I am un-8 like (until ya mess with me) Didn't know my profile gave me enneagram away... I feel naked. ...You should still pie yourself though. If not for cheating then for ENFJ'n me. Too much feelings like WHOA- Off the record


I still think.you're an ENFJ its time to accept your Fe ness:tongue:


----------



## pastryparadise

I'm.debating whether this pic.is.appropriate or not. Don't guess if.you.already know


----------



## steffy

@pastryparadise ohhh it's taking me by storm :bored:and the photo... geez you want stalkers or friends?! @Cappuccino ya got NF written all over your pretty face!


----------



## pastryparadise

steffy said:


> @pastryparadise ohhh it's taking me by storm :bored:and the photo... geez you want stalkers or friends?! @Cappuccino ya got NF written all over your pretty face!


Woohoo look who's enneagram 8s coming out to playyyy lmao just ehl em at ooohhhh


----------



## Cappuccino

You come off as a xxTP to me. Something about that pic, lol, just like something my INTP brother would do. 
I'd guess E though..
I'm going to go through your posts though and figure out the S-N thing, haha


----------



## Cappuccino

steffy said:


> @_Cappuccino_ ya got NF written all over your pretty face!


Yup! I'm very NF


----------



## steffy

@pastryparadise I'm not even mad, Im impressed To the second part (eh em ohhh ll) I don't even know what that means... but its provocative


----------



## Draco Solaris

This is a fairly unusual photo for me but I'm curious to see how I look.


----------



## pastryparadise

Nezaros said:


> This is a fairly unusual photo for me but I'm curious to see how I look.
> 
> View attachment 78027


INTP or INFP. You have an adorable.smile


----------



## cityofcircuits

@steffy
You got me.....isfp.
@pastryparadise
:blushed: thanx.....
@Cappuccino
well, SF is correct. I'm an Isfp. 

Daaaaayum, all you girls are so beautiful! I mean it! Best.thread.ever.


----------



## Draco Solaris

pastryparadise said:


> INTP or INFP. You have an adorable.smile


Why thank you. :blushed:

I guess it's not as unusual as I thought. I very rarely smile in pictures though, and I'm INTP.


----------



## pastryparadise

steffy said:


> @pastryparadise I'm not even mad, Im impressed To the second part (eh em ohhh ll) I don't even know what that means... but its provocative


Huh what I'm pretty confused. Classic Sensor Intuitive communication barrier I'd say. At the end of the day Steffy d,ear your just an ENFJ with a 'tude its so adorable what else you got


----------



## pastryparadise

Ummmm you kidding me? I guessed ISFP first. Steffy chick only copied me classic her lol. I win. Congratulate me. Now.


----------



## pastryparadise

Nezaros said:


> Why thank you. :blushed:
> 
> I guess it's not as unusual as I thought. I very rarely smile in pictures though, and I'm INTP.


you should do it more often! Its suits you!

2+2=4 am I INTP smart yet? :tongue:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

@_Cappuccino_: INFJ?

This year:
View attachment 80233
View attachment 80234
View attachment 80236
View attachment 80232


2011: And in a beard (which ages me by several years!):


----------



## Cappuccino

Cosmic Hobo said:


> @_Cappuccino_: INFJ?


INFP 

Are you INTJ?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

INFP? Ah, I was close!

INTJ: why, am I death staring? (You should see my driver's licence. Looks like a mugshot of one of the world's most wanted killers. Sliced open his mother for a lark, defenestrated his father, and been making sausages out of people, like Fritz Haarman of Hanover of dubious memory.) ENxP, I think.


----------



## Meekers

I already posted here, but I wanna see what others think :3

EDIT: My iPad won't lemme post the pictures, so for the meanwhile, click the spoiler alert in my siggy


----------



## rd93

ENFP? 








bonus for typing the goat too


----------



## rd93

Holy crap I didn't peek I swear


----------



## Xenograft

The goat is definitely INTP. You? INFJ?


----------



## rd93

Goat was an asshole, but I still liked him. Actually that sounds like my INTP so points.
But only halfway there on my type :c


----------



## Xenograft

Maybe ESTJ?


----------



## rd93

One letter off


----------



## Xenograft

I don't think you're a P or an N, so I guess you HAVE to be ESFJ.


----------



## rd93

Bingo


----------



## Aquamarine

Try typing me! :tongue:


----------



## Niight0wl




----------



## frayonka

@Niight0wl, xSFP, maybe ISFP? @_Powerhouse_ iiis.... bored INFJ?

Looks a bit like me


----------



## Persian

Infp


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

INXX? I can't quite tell, aside from the apparent disdain for humans.

Try me:


Twitch


----------



## cityofcircuits

EStp???^^^^

Good luck typing meroud:


----------



## Xenograft

I'd say INTP, but you're from Seattle, so you just look like a Pac NWer.

In that case, ISTP.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Lazy Bear said:


> I'd say INTP, but you're from *Seattle*, so you just _look like a Pac NWer._
> 
> In that case, ISTP.


 Haha, true, but I've looked like that since I was living in Minnesota. I'm not sure I've changed styles since being out here. But I was curious, how does one look like a Pac NWer?


----------



## Devrim

Sporadic Aura said:


> View attachment 82820


You took that photo whilst hiking Table Mountain,
Don't even try and deny it haha
(Sorry had to say that)

I'd say you were ISFP @_luxurieux_


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Mzansi said:


> You took that photo whilst hiking Table Mountain,
> Don't even try and deny it haha
> (Sorry had to say that)


I did. Beautiful hike, Cape Town is a pretty cool city in general! I'm impressed that you recongnized where I was from that photo.


----------



## Maegamikko

Hmmm, INFJ? 
View attachment 82969


----------



## Modal Soul

ENFP - don't kill me.


----------



## Meekers

Modal Soul said:


> ENFP - don't kill me.
> 
> View attachment 82982


INTP?










A family picture! (I'm the one in the Regular Show shirt)

Bonus for anyone who guesses my family's types :3


----------



## Sporadic Aura

from left to right..

ESFP, ISFJ, too young to type, INFP (you), ISFP


----------



## Riy

No image posted or loading for above poster.

Here's mine


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Riy said:


> No image posted or loading for above poster.
> 
> Here's mine


ISFP. My pics on the page before but I'll repost it.


----------



## Modal Soul

CUTE
slight preference of thinking over feeling
moderate preference of extraversion over introversion









(look i'm a puffer fish)


----------



## Bricolage

EnFP.


----------



## dream land fantasy

well @unctuousbutler your profile picture has a professor-cat look, thus i'd guess your Jung to be an INTP or INTJ!


----------



## Kito

Man, you didn't leave me a photo! :sad: ENFJ for @Modal Soul.









Half of my selfies seem to be in cars or trains.


----------



## dream land fantasy

INTJ for @Kito


----------



## absyrd

im a dumbass


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Xenograft

Above: INFJ

glhf:


----------



## 0+n*1

I've seen that pose with other Ne-doms, so NeTi(entp)?


----------



## Xenograft

@Mr.Rbtoo you're two letters off. Ne is in my function list, but it is not that high.


----------



## 0+n*1

Infp?

edit: wow, estj.


----------



## kadda1212

@Mr.Rbtoo Maybe ENFP? 

Now, somebody guess my type:


----------



## m.ellocin

you dern lone wolves


----------



## Caged Within

m.ellocin said:


> you dern lone wolves


*studio audience laughter*


----------



## Bricolage

Caged Within said:


> *studio audience laughter*







Canned laughter is so creepy.


----------



## Caged Within

unctuousbutler said:


> Canned laughter is so creepy.


It so is. A lot of indie horror games have used it, because it's so creepy.


----------



## Bricolage

Caged Within said:


> It so is. A lot of indie horror games have used it, because it's so creepy.


Ha, like in a reverberating funhouse.


----------



## Caged Within

unctuousbutler said:


> Ha, like in a reverberating funhouse.


Yeah, some music artists know about the creepiness of it too.


----------



## Kieran

is this thread still going?













before and after dyed hair
i'm the one who goes from fauxhawk to cactus.


----------



## Antipode

Hmm... I'm going to guess ENFP or ESFP, but more so ENFP haha.









No fancy hair dye, sadly--although, that probably helps narrow down some types. Haha.


----------



## Kieran

Hmmm. INFJ? And you were close, I'm INFP!


----------



## 0+n*1

Me, again, in a collage


----------



## Sporadic Aura

isfp


----------



## Caged Within

^Looks like your typical ENTP to me. Bright, but full of hot air.


----------



## Dannyell

oh oh!









Hint: I might be giving off the wrong signal :ninja:


----------



## Nackle1

You look wicked INFJ :wink:


----------



## Dannyell

Nackle1 said:


> You look wicked INFJ :wink:


me?


----------



## Nackle1

Dannyell said:


> me?


Yup...your avatar is colorful but weird. Doesn't have the same fuzziness of an INFP avatar.


----------



## Dannyell

Nackle1 said:


> Yup...your avatar is colorful but weird. Doesn't have the same fuzziness of an INFP avatar.


Couldn't be more opposite. I'm an ESTP.


----------



## July31

Nackle1
Your avatar: INTJ


----------



## Nackle1

Dannyell said:


> Couldn't be more opposite. I'm an ESTP.


I don't know about that...ESTP=INFJ flipped upside down. So I was able to detect all the same functions. Just in different order.

July31: ISFP

Interesting....No one has ever guessed that for me before. I'm an INFP.


----------



## microcosmic

I'm still unsure of my type... Can you tell by someone's eyes? I am too chicken to post a full pic.


----------



## Caged Within

ephemereality said:


> Ne eyes. I don't see Fi in them so then Fe is more likely.


First thought was INFJ. There's just something deep in your eyes that I've seen, but cannot name.


----------



## Entropic

Caged Within said:


> First thought was INFJ. There's just something deep in your eyes that I've seen, but cannot name.


Whose eyes? I haven't uploaded a picture here.


----------



## Caged Within

ephemereality said:


> Whose eyes? I haven't uploaded a picture here.


I know. It's why I had to look at your profile page.


----------



## microcosmic

ephemereality said:


> Ne eyes. I don't see Fi in them so then Fe is more likely.


Thank you so much ephemereality, I will try to go decode that now


----------



## Devrim

Mmmm I'd give you ISFP 
Based on the eyes xD


----------



## absyrd

^ such an ESTP.


----------



## Ironweaver

Hmmm. INTP.










I'm on the left. (If you want to, you can try and guess the dude on the right)


----------



## 0+n*1

Intj and istp?


----------



## Loki Grim

Very tired INTP?


----------



## cudibloop

NTP or INTJ


----------



## theshowgoeson

^infj


----------



## Judson Joist

^ENTP
Here's me:








Btw, Loki, do you like wasteland-themed FPS games like S.T.A.L.K.E.R., Fallout, or Metro?


----------



## Chascoda

ENTJ

I'm in my profile picture. Too lazy to find it on my computer~


----------



## Lemxn

Intp.


----------



## petite libellule

Estj


----------



## Takadox

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Estj
> 
> View attachment 85914


From the picture it seems like INFP. And if you don't mind my saying you have the most amazing green eyes.


----------



## Takadox

edit


----------



## petite libellule

You look like an ISFP !  LOL!



Takadox said:


> From the picture it seems like INFP. And if you don't mind my saying you have the most amazing green eyes.


ya know. never mind! I don't want THAT many pics up.
I changed my profile pic. there's that.


----------



## Takadox

Ningsta Kitty said:


> You look like an ISFP !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I'm incredibly animated in person. There really is no way I'm INFP especially when I compare myself to my best friend. Okay. 2 more. and if you still think INFP, I want an explicit reason as to how you've drawn such a conclusion. *folds arms*
> 
> View attachment 85916
> View attachment 85917


Did I upset you? 

From the first picture it is easy to see the warmth of a Fe smile. The second one shows the piercing eyes of Ni, which INFJs are known for. There are you happy now


----------



## Takadox

edit


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

andrewjonathan said:


> I'm guessing INTJ?
> ---
> haha I didn't mean to ruin fun. I was just shocked that I was guessed to be such an aggressive type. I look like.. Such a puppy!


You're right!

are you a cheater <.<


----------



## andrewjonathan

SirenaChitzoph said:


> You're right!
> 
> are you a cheater <.<


No ma'am. I'm just damn good. 

now pretend you didn't read what I am. What would YOU guess me to be?


----------



## Caged Within

cudibloop said:


> Enfj, estp





cudibloop said:


> View attachment 86491



ENFP. Though you're not smiling, your eyes pack much emotion. Also, your arm is arranged in a way that shows me that you're an engaging personality. Furthermore, the protein powder and vodka bottle in the background shows me that not only do you like being around people, you're a person who is also an active participant with them in life.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

andrewjonathan said:


> No ma'am. I'm just damn good.
> 
> now pretend you didn't read what I am. What would YOU guess me to be?


Maybe an enfp. You look like a feeler imo, but I guess how you're posing or whatever makes you seem more extroverted in my eyes.


----------



## andrewjonathan

SirenaChitzoph said:


> Maybe an enfp. You look like a feeler imo, but I guess how you're posing or whatever makes you seem more extroverted in my eyes.


Naw. Definitely introverted. No real dominant Ne though. So, IxFP. My best comparison? Marty McFly.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

andrewjonathan said:


> Naw. Definitely introverted. No real dominant Ne though. So, IxFP. My best comparison? Marty McFly.


I would've replied with ESFX. 

You have kind eyes, but I would've thought you were extroverted because of the selfie with the buildings and the car pic. It seems like you love being out in the world, so that's my reasoning on you being extroverted :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@SirenaChitzoph
INTJ 6w5 or 9w8>4w5 Sx/Sp


----------



## cudibloop

andrewjonathan said:


> Haha what made you guess me to be an aggressive extrovert?


Something about your demeanor in those pictures came off as Ti-Fe.


----------



## Cescafran

^i'm gonna go with ISTJ :3


----------



## Cescafran

This is me :3 please excuse the makeup I generally don't wear any, I just came back from a show I was performing in so...


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

cescafran said:


> View attachment 86509
> this is me :3 please excuse the makeup i generally don't wear any, i just came back from a show i was performing in so...


entp!


----------



## andrewjonathan

cudibloop said:


> Something about your demeanor in those pictures came off as Ti-Fe.


... It's the demanding INFP in me. There was a separate thread talking about high maintenance INFP's. I'm one of them.


----------



## Cescafran

OutOfThisWorld said:


> entp!


 Haha how'd you guess? Was it the leather jacket? XD


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

Cescafran said:


> Haha how'd you guess? Was it the leather jacket? XD


Partially  

I thought the leather jacket meant you were outgoing and independent. Plus, the pink plastic cup makeshift cocktail shaker in the background seemed to indicate that you liked people. The facial expression showed confidence, determination, with a slight arrogance, which reminded me a lot of the ENTP guy I know. 

So it's just a lucky guess:blushed: 
---
I'll just post me again so we can resume the game....apologies for disrupting the game:sad:


----------



## WildImagineer

@OutOfThisWorld: INFP
You seem very brooding in this image and very alone. The close shot seems to suggest your attempt at an emphasis on your emotions. You're leaning so I'm going to say P because there is the lack of rigidity and structure in the J mentality. At the same time while you had the brooding look, there was almost a paradoxical lack of emotion on your face, signifying an internal turmoil rather than an external one, showing that you are very internally focused.


----------



## Pastry Provider

Cescafran has to be an INTP.


----------



## Cescafran

Pastry Provider said:


> Cescafran has to be an INTP.


Why's that? :3


----------



## anon

Cescafran - ENFP?


----------



## Pastry Provider

Because guessing is always the answer.


----------



## Devrim

WildImagineer said:


> @_OutOfThisWorld_: INFP
> You seem very brooding in this image and very alone. The close shot seems to suggest your attempt at an emphasis on your emotions. You're leaning so I'm going to say P because there is the lack of rigidity and structure in the J mentality. At the same time while you had the brooding look, there was almost a paradoxical lack of emotion on your face, signifying an internal turmoil rather than an external one, showing that you are very internally focused.
> 
> View attachment 86574


Since it seems you got ignored,
Id say to me you look IxTJ


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_SirenaChitzoph_
> INTJ 6w5 or 9w8>4w5 Sx/Sp


5w4 actually, and Sp/Sx.


----------



## Thalassa

This is not me. I know he looks introverted so I want outsiders opinion.

14-15









16-17









18-19









20


----------



## sinshred

@SirenaChitzoph INFJ?
@fourtines ENTP?


----------



## Thalassa

sinshred said:


> @SirenaChitzoph INFJ?
> @fourtines ENTP?



ENTP. Interesting. My first guess off the cuff when I met him was ISTP. He smiles more IRL but always tries to keep up a solid front. Maybe he's just social-sexual in enneagram and a TP. I CANNOT GET HIM TO FINISH THE TEST...so I ended up going with ESFP...unbelievably to me at the time, he got NF as his Keirsey temperament, but his lack of interest and failure to proceed didn't seem at all NF. This is the most recent photo I have of him


----------



## Caged Within




----------



## Soleil

Enfp?


----------



## Soleil

double post


----------



## Thalassa

Soleil said:


> Enfp?


I think he looks ENFP too.


----------



## Atrej




----------



## Kintsugi

Do not look at my signature. I want some honest opinions/observations. Back up your view with information/insight. Cheers my dears.


----------



## Atrej

Enfp


----------



## sinshred

@aske INxP?
@Kintsugi Why didn't you just make a post without showing your signature?
Geezz Cant believe this S-type girl.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Intj?


----------



## zombiefishy

*wink* :wink:


----------



## Necrox

Enfp


----------



## Tainted Streetlight

fourtines said:


> ENTP. Interesting. My first guess off the cuff when I met him was ISTP. He smiles more IRL but always tries to keep up a solid front. Maybe he's just social-sexual in enneagram and a TP. I CANNOT GET HIM TO FINISH THE TEST...so I ended up going with ESFP...unbelievably to me at the time, he got NF as his Keirsey temperament, but his lack of interest and failure to proceed didn't seem at all NF. This is the most recent photo I have of him
> 
> View attachment 88062


My initial reaction was ISTP.


----------



## dulcinea

Kintsugi said:


> Do not look at my signature. I want some honest opinions/observations. Back up your view with information/insight. Cheers my dears.
> 
> View attachment 88192
> 
> 
> View attachment 88193


Not sure about the second, but I'd peg you for ESFP based on the first pic, especially with the giving the finger bit, lol. I find ESFPs have these faces i photos that are kinda on the angsty side. IDK it's hard to explain. Im gonna post a pic that's pretty typical of my type too.
View attachment 88440

My English Nanny face, lol


----------



## sinshred

@zombiefishy Haha i sure ISFP!
@dulcinea INFP typical introvert take portrait by self, looking upwards sign of intuitive, artistic and smiling indicate feeling, hair perceive.


----------



## WinterFox

INTJ?

I am using my gut feelings to type the person above me, my gut feelings might be wrong though...


----------



## sinshred

WinterFox said:


> INTJ?
> 
> I am using my gut feelings to type the person above me, my gut feelings might be wrong though...


I owe you gut feelings interpretation then, INFx? Based on signature and avatar.


----------



## WinterFox

sinshred said:


> I owe you gut feelings interpretation then, INFx? Based on signature and avatar.


yeah I am INFJ


----------



## JoanCrawford

Well, it looks like you already answered for me!


----------



## .17485

Been a while I've done this


----------



## Dalton

I'd say INFP for @Tega1. I don't know WHY, but the Sonic shirt makes me say NF.


----------



## Violator Rose

Istj


----------



## 45130

View attachment 89508
good luck lol


----------



## QrivaN

Infinnacage said:


> View attachment 89508
> good luck lol


ISTJ 3w4 8w9 6w7 sx/soc


----------



## SneakyNinja

I n f p?


----------



## zazara

Estp


----------



## Meekers

INFP?l


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Orange Fusion

istp


----------



## Dezir

isfp

View attachment 89554


----------



## Scootaloo

enfp?


----------



## 45130

Kawaii Itself said:


> INFP?l


intj deathglare eyes


----------



## 45130

As for scootaloo, ISFP /isfj?


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Vivz

intp.


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Vivz

Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki

it's so embarrassing in reallife when someone tells you he's a type and you know it's not right


----------



## zazara

I'm going to guess.. oh I don't know.. ENFJ? :laughing:


----------



## FakeLefty

ENFP









I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

lol, dude your type is known all over the place, u look ISTP engineer.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones

zazara said:


> I'm going to guess.. oh I don't know.. ENFJ? :laughing:


Most certainly ENFP.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones

fakelefty said:


> enfp
> 
> View attachment 91250
> 
> 
> i'm the one on the left.


istp.


----------



## Eating_salad_bones

crashbandicoot said:


> lol, dude your type is known all over the place, u look ISTP engineer.
> 
> View attachment 91251


ESTJ or ENTP.


----------



## ficsci

crashbandicoot said:


> lol, dude your type is known all over the place, u look istp engineer.
> 
> View attachment 91251


entj?


----------



## Neolux

ficsci said:


> entj?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91831


infj?


----------



## Loki Grim

>


Intp


----------



## Neolux

Loki Grim said:


> Intp
> 
> View attachment 91884



Everything about that face is INTJ.


----------



## hauntology

Try me!


----------



## FakeLefty

xNFP


----------



## Kilohertz

FakeLefty said:


> xNFP
> 
> View attachment 91991



If not for your sig, I'd guess INTJ. You look rather world-weary here.


All right, here I go:


----------



## Caged Within

Kilohertz said:


> If not for your sig, I'd guess INTJ. You look rather world-weary here.
> 
> 
> All right, here I go:
> 
> View attachment 91998
> 
> View attachment 91999
> 
> View attachment 92002


First guess was INFP. Your style seems to be you seeking to express how you feel inside, but there doesn't seem to be an orthodoxy to it. It just seems to be you being you. Also, though I don't see a mainstream theme, your style looks organized. You have clearly put thought into it, and you mix and match things so as to run connected themes of your own.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## L

INFP! 

*checks*

So close.... 





















Enjoy the overload of information.

EDIT: deleted a few.


----------



## Maegamikko

ISTP?


----------



## FakeLefty

Enfp


----------



## Meekers

Looks ISTP to me.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Sent from my Sony Xperia Frying Pan with Tapatalk app


----------



## disguise

INTP?



















Something a bit more expressive. Can you read a character into these pictures? 
(Yes, I am cuddling with my dog here. She got enough of me when I wanted to take a smiley picture. Goddamn that little bastard ♥)


----------



## Meekers

ENFP

(Guess me!)


----------



## pretense

ESFJ?

(I've got a picture on my profile.)


----------



## Meekers

consciousness said:


> ESFJ?
> 
> (I've got a picture on my profile.)


Nope. ENTP?


----------



## disguise

Kawaii Itself said:


> (Guess me!)


 With your avatar, I'd say INFP.


----------



## Meekers

disguise said:


> With your avatar, I'd say INFP.


Nope


----------



## pretense

Kawaii Itself said:


> Nope. ENTP?


Nope. 

ENFJ?


----------



## Meekers

consciousness said:


> Nope.
> 
> ENFJ?


No...ENFP?


----------



## pretense

Kawaii Itself said:


> No...ENFP?


nope

ummm... xSTP?


----------



## Meekers

consciousness said:


> nope
> 
> ummm... xSTP?


Nah. ESFP?


----------



## pretense

Kawaii Itself said:


> Nah. ESFP?


Sure. I don't actually know what I am, only that I am not NeSi.

I give up... what are you?


----------



## Meekers

consciousness said:


> Sure. I don't actually know what I am, only that I am not NeSi.
> 
> I give up... what are you?


I would have accepted ENFP or ENTP :wink:


----------



## 45130

^ esfj


Infinnacage said:


> View attachment 89508
> good luck lol


wats my type ;p


----------



## Maegamikko

ESTP? 
Somebody guess my ugly muuuuuuuuuuug please 
View attachment 92401


----------



## FakeLefty

ENFP

I'm lazy so I'm just gonna use my cowboy hat pic again.


----------



## Maegamikko

Somebody was supposed to go "aww, you're not ugly." You all failed me. ENTP because they all like cool hats. roud:


----------



## FakeLefty

123itsmarie said:


> Somebody was supposed to go "aww, you're not ugly." You all failed me.


Can I give a comforting hug instead?


----------



## Maegamikko

FakeLefty said:


> Can I give a comforting hug instead?


sOMEBODY TELL ME IM PRETTY
WHATS A HUG
*HUG*


----------



## FakeLefty

123itsmarie said:


> sOMEBODY TELL ME IM PRETTY
> WHATS A HUG
> *HUG*


OKAY YOU'RE PRETTY 

WOMAN, JUST CHILL!!!

(ducks)


----------



## Maegamikko

FakeLefty said:


> OKAY YOU'RE PRETTY
> 
> WOMAN, JUST CHILL!!!
> 
> (ducks)


OK GOOD YOU GET TO LlVE


----------



## iwrite

ISFP? going off the picture, not your signature, obviously.


----------



## CatchTwenty2wo




----------



## Neolux




----------



## VoodooDolls

@_iwrite_ you must be an isfj or infj, @_Neolux_ istp or intp maybe e instead of i i can't really tell xD


----------



## Courtalort

DonutsGalacticos said:


> @_iwrite_ you must be an isfj or infj, @_Neolux_ istp or intp maybe e instead of i i can't really tell xD
> 
> View attachment 93479


Ok, bare with me as this is my first attempt. Let's see…I for sure, N?, F?, J?

So…INFJ? 

Here's me.


----------



## Meekers

ENFP
l


----------



## B. Toast

Kawaii Itself said:


> ENFP
> l


ENT... something.. it's in that smile somewhere.


----------



## Austengirl753

Intp?


----------



## 66767

Estp?


----------



## Athesis

infp

My picture is in my profile.


----------



## MelodyGirl

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> infp
> 
> My picture is in my profile.


INFP?

My picture is my avatar, and in my signature.;-)


----------



## Emtropy

BlondeRJ said:


> INFP?
> 
> My picture is my avatar, and in my signature.;-)


ExFJ?


----------



## Miss Prince

Emtropy said:


> ExFJ?


lol that is a really funny dog picture, ENTP


----------



## Emtropy

Taly said:


> lol that is a really funny dog picture, ENTP


is that ENTP for the dog pic, my face, or both?


----------



## deesu

ENTP, idk i just find that avatar funny


----------



## MelodyGirl

Emtropy said:


> ExFJ?


Good job!


----------



## Athesis

BlondeRJ said:


> INFP?
> 
> My picture is my avatar, and in my signature.;-)


You changed your pictures! :0
Now you look less extroverted.


----------



## MelodyGirl

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> You changed your pictures! :0
> Now you look less extroverted.


I know it. That's terrible of me. However, I feel like a liar if I'm always smiling in my posts. Haven't been smiling much lately, due to a lot of tough circumstances. I like my avatar to reflect the truth. I'm probably silly. I'm one of the few that even uses their real face on here, so I have no idea why I care.


----------



## Meirsho

istj


----------



## Meirsho

@AnonymouMaleSapien


----------



## Courtalort

@Meirsho 

Can't really see your pic to guess your type from!


----------



## Athesis

BlondeRJ said:


> I know it. That's terrible of me. However, I feel like a liar if I'm always smiling in my posts. Haven't been smiling much lately, due to a lot of tough circumstances. I like my avatar to reflect the truth. I'm probably silly. I'm one of the few that even uses their real face on here, so I have no idea why I care.


That's not terrible o - oh wait that was sarcasm -.- I need to get more sleep. I don't smile much, myself - depression-stuff. Good luck with your circumstances. 

Why do you say that? I think a lot of the people on here use their real face.  
Do you think my face is fake? >:'(


----------



## Athesis

CourtneyJD said:


> @Meirsho
> 
> Can't really see your pic to guess your type from!
> 
> View attachment 94479


You have a video clip that says enfp above it ... lol
Hard to guess though based on your face you have that monalisa-type expression. .. You look like you could even be infj or infp


----------



## MelodyGirl

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> That's not terrible o - oh wait that was sarcasm -.- I need to get more sleep. I don't smile much, myself - depression-stuff. Good luck with your circumstances.
> 
> Why do you say that? I think a lot of the people on here use their real face.
> Do you think my face is fake? >:'(


Haha! No, it wasn't sarcasm! I meant it was terrible. I feel like a silly Facebook user if I change my profile picture all of the time, but it's like an itch. I... just... have... to...

Aha! Hi, AnonymouMaleSapien face!


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Look I found new jewelry, now I am all fine and flashy


----------



## Meirsho




----------



## Lucky Luciano

Whos that ugly bastard? That´s how I visually imagine ENTP


----------



## Emtropy

lol dude, nice

ESTP for sure...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

based on photo, ISTP?


----------



## Emtropy

Sporadic Aura said:


> based on photo, ISTP?


almost :3 

Everyone says I look like an introvert; it's weird. Maybe I am.


----------



## Athesis

ENFP - Emtropy
(Based on your avatar)


----------



## Emtropy

Haha, what about the pic?


----------



## Athesis

emtropy said:


> haha, what about the pic?


intp


----------



## Rafiki

@AnonymouMaleSapien

INTJ!


----------



## Mr inappropriate

^^great, I dont have to guess anyone


----------



## Superfluous

INTP ?

(ignore the photo filter, I'm sort of an Instagram lover lol)


----------



## Meirsho

estp


----------



## Chewiebon

estp?


----------



## VoodooDolls

*@Chewiebon 
*
i would say ENTP or ENFP


----------



## IniMiney

@DonutsGalacticos: ENFJ


----------



## Red_Setting_Sun

@_IniMiney_

I bet you're an INFP.


----------



## Kilohertz

Krisena said:


> @_IniMiney_
> 
> I bet you're an INFP.
> 
> View attachment 95459



You look INTJ here, possibly? But.. then I want to say INFJ because of your signature. 


Here I am:


----------



## FakeLefty

Kilohertz said:


> You look INTJ here, possibly? But.. then I want to say INFJ because of your signature.
> 
> 
> Here I am:
> 
> View attachment 95531


INFP.

My picture's set as my profile pic.


----------



## Phil

fakelefty said:


> infp.
> 
> My picture's set as my profile pic.


enfp.


----------



## deesu

istj


----------



## FakeLefty

Intj


----------



## theft23

Estp


----------



## chaoticbrain

Intj/infj


----------



## theft23

chaoticbrain said:


> Intj/infj


Really?


----------



## theredpanda

Why not?


----------



## RedGanon

ENFP maybe?


----------



## Runade

Intp


----------



## .17485

I'm guessing ENTP


----------



## -Alpha-

Entp.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Gotta say ISFJ for @Tega1


----------



## stormgirl

Intp?


----------



## .17485

Sporadic Aura said:


> Gotta say ISFJ for @Tega1
> 
> View attachment 105570


Why ISFJ?


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## AddictiveMuse

sporadic aura said:


> View attachment 105570


estp?



lucky luciano said:


> View attachment 105642


intp?


----------



## hanzer

RedGanon said:


> ENFP maybe?
> View attachment 99178


Allison Reynolds from The Breakfast Club?


----------



## HikariNoSeijin

RedGanon said:


> View attachment 99178





hanzer said:


> Allison Reynolds from The Breakfast Club?


I was thinking the same thing. If that were the case, then I would guess INFP.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

stormgirl said:


> Intp?





AddictiveMuse said:


> estp?


You're both 1 letter off! It's funny, most people get the xxTP part right no matter what picture I post, or what the context.



Tega1 said:


> Why ISFJ?


You look a bit guarded, definitely introverted. You seem like someone who would be sensual and emotional..ISFJ just seemed to make sense. I could have gone with ISFP as well.


----------



## disguise

HikariNoSeijin said:


> View attachment 105722


Istp?

Here's a picture of me:

* *


----------



## FakeLefty

disguise said:


> istp?
> 
> Here's a picture of me:
> 
> * *


enfp


----------



## RedGanon

I really look like her^^
but I'm INTP


----------



## disguise

RedGanon said:


> I really look like her^^
> but I'm INTP


I'm an (E)NTP too  Proof of VI being useful? Maybe.


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> here's a picture of me:
> 
> * *


enfj.


----------



## IniMiney

^ deleted or moved photo..


----------



## disguise

@IniMiney INTP?

Here's a working version of mine again:

* *
















Tzara said:


> enfj.


Mff, I sense wishful thinking. One sees what one wants to see :wink:


----------



## 89338

ENFP?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Smelling some Se 

Doesn't look like ENTJ, so ESTP or ENFJ? 







lol


----------



## 89338

ENFJ is true. But the N is almost S and the J is weak but visible. So well done! 

For you I guess ESFJ. But don't be too hard on me if I'm wrong, I'm still new to this thing.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

The functions may be correct, but I'd say no to ESFJ though I'm not sure about myself  I just wanted to hear opinions, no right, no wrong^^


----------



## SkittlesButterface

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Smelling some Se
> 
> Doesn't look like ENTJ, so ESTP or ENFJ?
> 
> View attachment 107298
> lol
> View attachment 107306


I'm really bad at this XD ESFP?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Enfp?


----------



## Annesyl

I'll play, too!


----------



## Annesyl

SkittlesButterface said:


> I'm really bad at this XD ESFP?
> 
> View attachment 108634


You smell Fi


----------



## IniMiney

@Annesyl: ENFJ?


----------



## Annesyl

IniMiney said:


> @Annesyl: ENFJ?


Why not


----------



## Meirsho

isfj!


----------



## chicklit

@Annesyl ENFJ @Meirsho ESTP all the way


----------



## Meekers

ENFJ​l


----------



## andrewjonathan

@Meekers Istp


----------



## JTHearts

Enfp


----------



## andrewjonathan

@john.thomas, really? Where did the extrovert come from? I'm INFP.

you're.. INTJ?


----------



## JTHearts

@andrewjonathan

I'm not sure, you just look outgoing somehow.

And you actually guessed the type that most strangers who know about MBTI think my type is, I behave like an INTJ to strangers and I guess I look like one too haha. I'm actually ENFJ though.

I feel like I'm going to confuse the next person who posts D: Maybe they can just post their picture without guessing someone else's.


----------



## andrewjonathan

@john.thomas

I find it fascinating that we can distinguish such distinct attributes about one another's persona just by looking at them. Some of it, of course, is stereotype. I feel as though any of the NF (particularly INFJ & INFP) males have this "doe-eyed" innocent look to them. I think of the character examples out there that you read about online and they all have it. I can spot myself a mile away


----------



## ShadoWolf

Uh ENTP? I can't tell by photos oops.


----------



## fillthevoid

ShadoWolf said:


> Uh ENTP? I can't tell by photos oops.
> View attachment 113018


If that's you: ISFP


----------



## IniMiney

shadowolf said:


> uh entp? I can't tell by photos oops.
> View attachment 113018


entp?


----------



## VoodooDolls

entj?

i'm on the left.


----------



## Chewiebon

DonutsGalacticos said:


> entj?
> 
> i'm on the left.


ESFP










Hint notice my pose and shabby nature.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Haha INTP. Right?

And because of boredom, I always take pictures when I am bored, and this is quite interesting







Or


----------



## FakeLefty

blueberrycupcake said:


> haha intp. Right?
> 
> And because of boredom, i always take pictures when i am bored, and this is quite interesting
> View attachment 115506
> 
> or
> View attachment 115514


intp


----------



## viloletka

For the person above EST but not sure which one


----------



## viloletka

Chewiebon said:


> ESFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint notice my pose and shabby nature.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Very classical INTP, only the hair is too neat


----------



## Chewiebon

viloletka said:


> Very classical INTP, only the hair is too neat


You are correct! Are you ESFP?



Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## viloletka

eltoroguaco said:


> ENFP?


dunno but think he is very cute, lol


----------



## viloletka

Chewiebon said:


> You are correct! Are you ESFP?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Interesting, what made you say ESFP?

For the INTP i say because most of my bfs are intp so am very familiar. INTJs as well, but they have more stern look and are more rigid.

PS what is with INTPs and the black t-shirts? seriously )


----------



## Chewiebon

viloletka said:


> Interesting, what made you say ESFP?
> 
> For the INTP i say because most of my bfs are intp so am very familiar. INTJs as well, but they have more stern look and are more rigid.


I said ESFP because there wasnt much explanation in your guess. 

I clearly see now you're and ENFP. Right?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## ErenYeager

Plasternoid said:


> A super cute ISFP


Thanks, haha though I'm INTP. xD


----------



## Kyora

@Aquamarine ENTP? 
Wasn't your name Powerhouse before? 







The blond one


----------



## Aquamarine

Kyora said:


> @_Aquamarine_ ENTP?
> Wasn't your name Powerhouse before? [/QUOTES]
> 
> Very close, I'm an INTP. That's right.


----------



## ai.tran.75




----------



## VoodooDolls

@ai.tran.75 ISFJ right there!

mad & "normal"


----------



## Direct

ISFP?

http://postimg.com/152000/140612-005230-151914.jpg

ITS ME, NAKED! HURRY LADIES, SEE IT BEFORE MOD TAKES IT DOWN!


----------



## Plasternoid

Direct said:


> ISFP?
> 
> http://postimg.com/152000/140612-005230-151914.jpg
> 
> ITS ME, NAKED! HURRY LADIES, SEE IT BEFORE MOD TAKES IT DOWN!


dat back! *drools*


----------



## Gossip Goat

yevie said:


> I think I see some Te and Se there so... ESFP? ENTJ?
> 
> Me as I normally am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me looking perty...


You are soooo pretty, the first picture your hair reminds me of anne frank (whom I admire) and over all you look so exotic & pretty.

I'd say ESFP.


----------



## FakeLefty

Gurl you got no picture.

So xxxx.


----------



## TootsieBear267

I'm the husky guys on the left, wearing the red shirt and hat. In fact I'm wearing the shirt right now. Crazy!


----------



## -Alpha-

-alpha- said:


> View attachment 139113


enfp?


----------



## Kyora

-Alpha- said:


> enfp?


INTJ?








(The blond one)


----------



## Lucky Luciano

@Kyora INFJ








Another day at the office


----------



## Desiderium

@Lucky Luciano

Black hole people-ISTJ's
Guy with a face-ISTP


* *


----------



## Kyora

@Lucky Luciano almost  @_Desiderium_ INFP?


----------



## ai.tran.75

kyora said:


> intj?
> 
> View attachment 140489
> 
> (the blond one)


infp?


----------



## Tyltalis

https://www.fanfiction.net/account/pic_push.php?push=1&rand=39975

Pic is linked. This should be fun.

Oh! Ahhh sorry person before me. Hmmm... ISFP?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tyltalis said:


> https://www.fanfiction.net/account/pic_push.php?push=1&rand=39975
> 
> Pic is linked. This should be fun.
> 
> Oh! Ahhh sorry person before me. Hmmm... ISFP?


Not quite  

but I can't link to your site either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meekers

INFP?

(see avatar)


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

ENTJ


----------



## Sporadic Aura

@ThoughtfulThinker

ISTP


----------



## Mamoru

xNTP


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Sporadic Aura said:


> @ThoughtfulThinker
> 
> ISTP


I am INTP


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mamoru said:


> xNTP


 @Mamoru 

ISTJ ?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## jcal

OK... two for one...

Not so recent shots of wife and I on vacation at Colonial Williamsburg. Try us both...


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ISTP and ISFP


----------



## jcal

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ISTP and ISFP


ST and SF are correct... only one is an I.


----------



## Mamoru

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> @Mamoru
> 
> ISTJ ?


INFJ. 


@jcal ENTP/INTP


----------



## jcal

Mamoru said:


> @_jcal_ ENTP/INTP


Nope. Already conceded ST/SF.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

jcal said:


> ST and SF are correct... only one is an I.


esfp


----------



## jcal

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> esfp


Close... for wife... She's ESFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

jcal said:


> Close... for wife... She's ESFJ.


Lol I guessed you as istp
guess my avatar types?


----------



## jcal

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Lol I guessed you as istp
> guess my avatar types?


I'm ISTJ.


----------



## MNiS

Based on their picture: INTP.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Intp.


----------



## MNiS

You are such an ENTP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Entp
the picture is totally ENTP @MNiS


----------



## ai.tran.75

LyeLye said:


> Umm, couldn't find the picture posted of the person above. Here's mine, though
> 
> View attachment 156698
> 
> 
> View attachment 156706


Enfp ?


My avatar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 157610


extrovert but a wary one (close to introvert), feeler from expression, perceiver from unfussy hair casual dress==>EXFP

lighting and furnishings in room don't suggest ESFP==>ENFP


----------



## ae1905

doops


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ae1905 said:


> a badly dressed female enfp, or _femfop_ for short


Isfp


----------



## ae1905

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Isfp


this is me
View attachment 157674


wanna guess again?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ae1905 said:


> this is me
> View attachment 157674
> 
> 
> wanna guess again?


 ooh INTP? Nt?


----------



## ae1905

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ooh INTP? Nt?


? what makes you say that


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> ? what makes you say that


it's obvious from the way your eyes sparkle


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ae1905 said:


> ? what makes you say that


The computers!
the future!!!
100% NT


----------



## Mr inappropriate

I was intp last time 









Haha cant get the photo right









gave up :laughing:


----------



## ae1905

The Force said:


> it's obvious from the way your eyes sparkle





CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> The computers!
> the future!!!
> 100% NT


my eyes _glow_, they don't sparkle

and computers will become more and more life-like, meaning they will emote like animals, so I could be _any_ type

and besides, when _is_ the last time you typed a computer?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ae1905 said:


> my eyes _glow_, they don't sparkle
> 
> and computers will become more and more life-like, meaning they will emote like animals, so I could be _any_ type
> 
> and besides, when _is_ the last time you typed a computer?


There is actually a thing called windows NT


----------



## ae1905

crashbandicoot said:


> View attachment 157682
> I was intp last time
> 
> View attachment 157682
> 
> 
> Haha cant get the photo right
> 
> View attachment 157682


can't get photo right==> not NT

tilting head back away from camera and half smile==>introvert

unshaven and casual dress suggest perceiver but hair is neat so tossup

bareness of wall behind==>not feeler

therefore, ISTX


----------



## ae1905

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> There is actually a thing called windows NT


but there's also a thing called Snow Leopard


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> There is actually a thing called windows NT


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ae1905 said:


> but there's also a thing called Snow Leopard


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> my eyes _glow_, they don't sparkle
> 
> and computers will become more and more life-like, meaning they will emote like animals, so I could be _any_ type
> 
> and besides, when _is_ the last time you typed a computer?


dunno about that,I definitely see a sparkle there mr.ASIMO


----------



## Tzara

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


>


It says GenZ, you arent old enough to know this!!!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tzara said:


> It says GenZ, you arent old enough to know this!!!


Yeah but I'm a computer lawl


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@ae1905
ISFJ 9w? Sx/Sp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Screw smiling


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

@Swordsman of Mana ENxP

E because you're shirtless
N because you're listening to your music and being in your own world even when taking a photo
x - because I can't decide if you're a F or a T from this photo alone
P - messy hair,shirtless,the necklace or whatever that is around your neck 

@Grandmaster Yoda very INTP, although you might have been E under different circumstances. and also very INTJ. you look a lot like one guy from my class who is a mystery to me because he acts both INTP and ENTJ


----------



## ae1905

The Force said:


> dunno about that,I definitely see a sparkle there mr.ASIMO


yeah, which eye? I've got 10 or 11 of em


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Force said:


> @Swordsman of Mana ENxP
> 
> E because you're shirtless
> N because you're listening to your music and being in your own world even when taking a photo
> x - because I can't decide if you're a F or a T from a photo alone
> P - messy hair,shirtless,the necklace or whatever that is around your neck
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda very INTP, although you might have been E under different circumstances. you look a lot like one guy from my class who is a mystery to me because he acts both INTP and ENTJ


I would switch between ENTJ and INTP if I was as cool as that guy.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> yeah, which eye? I've got 10 or 11 of em


they're all so lovely I didn't even notice which of them is the sparkliest, but I'm guessing the farthest to the left


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would switch between ENTJ and INTP if I was as cool as that guy.


you are.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Force said:


> you are.


yes, yes positive my image is.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> yes, yes positive my image is.


ridiculously so.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Force said:


> ridiculously so.


Some people just can't get over good photographs. I for one I have not updated my calendar full of swimsuit models since March.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Some people just can't get over good photographs. I for one I have not updated my calendar full of swimsuit models since March.


the time has come.


----------



## ae1905

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @ae1905
> ISFJ 9w? Sx/Sp


nope


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

the force said:


> ridiculously so.
> 
> Somebody type me
> 
> View attachment 157762
> 
> 
> View attachment 157770


esfp.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> esfp.


and why exactly?)


----------



## ae1905

The Force said:


> ridiculously so.


makeup, hair, necklace, concern for being put together==>EJ

that exec chair==>alpha type personality, ENXJ

dark colors==> coolness so not ENFJ==> ENTJ


----------



## ientipi

@stalemeatloaf


----------



## lemonfries

Haha just curious💁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ientipi

Mikaela_Green said:


> Haha just curious💁
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you forgot the picture 😂😂👏


----------



## ae1905

ientipi said:


> I think you forgot the picture &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56399;


I always wondered what the _unknown type_ looks like--now I know


----------



## cremefraiche




----------



## noz

cremefraiche said:


>


You look kinda ISF there but maybe it's the flair from that dress  but that Cola cup is like, ESTP on crack


----------



## ae1905

cremefraiche said:


>


you have that slightly remote look in your eye, and your reserved facial expression and body language all say==>introvert

your attire==>feeler and judger the latter because you are neat and careful about your appearance even when dressed casually (that dress is not something you just throw on, it's something you deliberately pick out that is out of the ordinary--p types would be less likely to dress that way for a fast food outing)

so you are IXFJ--could be either but there are more INFJs lurking around and you do have that nerdy INFJ girl vibe about you, so INFJ


----------



## cremefraiche

ae1905 said:


> you have that slightly remote look in your eye, and your reserved facial expression and body language all say==>introvert
> 
> your attire==>feeler and judger the latter because you are neat and careful about your appearance even when dressed casually (that dress is not something you just throw on, it's something you deliberately pick out that is out of the ordinary--p types would be less likely to dress that way for a fast food outing)
> 
> so you are IXFJ--could be either but there are more INFJs lurking around and you do have that nerdy INFJ girl vibe about you, so INFJ


Omg that makes me so happy. I am INFJ! I didn't know INFJ girls were typically nerdy but that describes me to a T. :kitteh:

I wore this out to a barbecue restaurant for Fourth of July. I love festive attire on holidays. I had to pick out a shirt for my Perceiver SO who came with me. Actually, I bought him the shirt (it was a white crew neck with thin red and blue stripes). :tongue:



noz said:


> You look kinda ISF there but maybe it's the flair from that dress  but that Cola cup is like, ESTP on crack


I thought I was ISFJ for the first year or so I was studying MBTI. My N is only about 30% I think so I oscillate. Interesting that the cup brings out the opposite type from me. I just really f##king love sweet tea (Texas) so my dinner guest and I split that for the novelty. roud:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

crashbandicoot said:


> I was intp last time
> 
> View attachment 157682
> 
> 
> Haha cant get the photo right
> 
> View attachment 157682
> 
> 
> gave up :laughing:


You are quite attractive and the epitome of my taste in men at least upside down you are.  Not trying to stroke your ego so don't get all cute with yourself.  

Judging by my taste I usually tend to be drawn to guys that have S and introvert. 

ISXX ?


----------



## lemonfries

I am happy to say that I finally know what I'm doing..ish...it only took 4 hours and me running into a couple of doors...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnidexterity

ESFP... 
Hersheys bars are always ESFP. O.O


----------



## lemonfries

Actually...I just don't know what to use for my pic...but I love chocolate so for now it'll do😍👌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartCats

Istj


----------



## Luna Lovegood

S̶t̶a̶r̶k̶ ESTP


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> You are quite attractive and the epitome of my taste in men at least upside down you are.  Not trying to stroke your ego so don't get all cute with yourself.
> 
> Judging by my taste I usually tend to be drawn to guys that have S and introvert.
> 
> ISXX ?


:blushed:

you just made my day honey, thank you :kitteh: 

and I'm istj, so you (and ae1905) guessed right. roud:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@crashbandicoot ESTP


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

entp


----------



## lemonfries

now that it will actually let me post pictures...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

lemonfries said:


> now that it will actually let me post pictures...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


isfp


----------



## ae1905

lemonfries said:


> now that it will actually let me post pictures...


open confident intelligent gaze==>extrovert, thinker

hair is mussed up by intent, that and matching patterned dress show attention to appearance and detail==>extroverted sensor

so ESTP <--there aren't that many of this type around so it's a bit of a long-shot but you look like this type, if not then the 2nd choice is ENTJ, but you're one of the temperament leaders, so if not those two then ESTJ then ENFJ in that order


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

lemonfries said:


> now that it will actually let me post pictures...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Esfj


----------



## ai.tran.75

can you type my friend


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ai.tran.75 said:


> can you type my friend
> View attachment 159354
> View attachment 159362
> View attachment 159378


Xxfj


----------



## ai.tran.75

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Xxfj


Not quite accurate but I'm curious what made you say that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonfries

ae1905 said:


> open confident intelligent gaze==>extrovert, thinker
> 
> hair is mussed up by intent, that and matching patterned dress show attention to appearance and detail==>extroverted sensor
> 
> so ESTP <--there aren't that many of this type around so it's a bit of a long-shot but you look like this type, if not then the 2nd choice is ENTJ, but you're one of the temperament leaders, so if not those two then ESTJ then ENFJ in that order


Haha we already talked this out but I just wanted to reply anyways...but yes ENTJ props to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> can you type my friend
> View attachment 159354
> View attachment 159362
> View attachment 159378


do you have a pic where he's looking into the camera w/o smiling?

smiling brings the personality out and makes everyone look extroverted; it also distorts the normal facial features


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ai.tran.75 said:


> Not quite accurate but I'm curious what made you say that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The friendly smile


----------



## Meekers

missjayjay said:


> entp?


Yep!


----------



## missjayjay

Meekers said:


> Yep!



I'm Awesome :kitteh: lol XD


----------



## ai.tran.75

ae1905 said:


> is that his car?


Any guess yet ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> Any guess yet ?


:wink: 

Question: the painting in his room behind him: did he buy that or is that a gift?


----------



## ai.tran.75

ae1905 said:


> :wink:
> 
> Question: the painting in his room behind him: did he buy that or is that a gift?


He bought it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> can you do my partner?
> View attachment 159778
> View attachment 159786
> View attachment 159794
> View attachment 159802


this one confuses me so let me sleep on it...

one more question: in that first picture on left, he looks tired: he doesn't normally look like that, right, I mean the somewhat worried expression in his eyes?

he normally looks like the last picture?


----------



## ai.tran.75

ae1905 said:


> this one confuses me so let me sleep on it...
> 
> one more question: in that first picture on left, he looks tired: he doesn't normally look like that, right, I mean the somewhat worried expression in his eyes?
> 
> he normally looks like the last picture?


He looks more like the first but i would say pic 2 and definitely 3 is most like him- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raskoolz

Can I get a typing for my friend?

Tell me what you guys think:


----------



## Gruvian

Infj?


----------



## Luna Lovegood

INTP.

(I _may_ have taken a peek at your signature.)


----------



## raskoolz

hmm N? really? what makes you say that?

as far as I know he seems very grounded in reality and interested in trends and pop culture.
he's also a dancer so I figured him more as an SP type


----------



## ae1905

raskoolz said:


> Can I get a typing for my friend?
> 
> Tell me what you guys think:
> 
> View attachment 161057



he's nerdy in an overt trendy way--the eyeglasses are _way_ too big for his face, hair shows concern for appearance==>not NT or STJ

casually dressed but nice shirt==>probably a P

expression is a bit shy, eyes slightly averted, shirt is conservative==>probably introvert but not strong one

expression is not tough==>not ISTP, a feeler

too trendy for INFP==>*ISFP* (ESFP is 2nd choice)


----------



## ai.tran.75

ae1905 said:


> this one confuses me so let me sleep on it...
> 
> one more question: in that first picture on left, he looks tired: he doesn't normally look like that, right, I mean the somewhat worried expression in his eyes?
> 
> he normally looks like the last picture?


Funny that you notice the tired and worried expression in his eyes - very true - he's usually sleepy looking and he does worry but nobody notices it unless theyre close to him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

how about my friend


----------



## ai.tran.75

would this be easier for you to analyze @ae1905. Ill hint you in that hes not a J


----------



## ai.tran.75

.,


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> can you do my partner?
> View attachment 159778
> View attachment 159786
> View attachment 159794
> View attachment 159802


eyes==>introvert
messy room==>P type
attention to appearance and M3==>not INTP or INFP
so ISXP, I'll lean *ISTP* since his angular features make him look more like a thinker and his room doesn't look like it belongs to someone with a strong visual aesthetic, the fast car also makes me think he seeks out risk


----------



## ai.tran.75

ae1905 said:


> eyes==>introvert
> messy room==>P type
> attention to appearance and M3==>not INTP or INFP
> so ISXP, I'll lean *ISTP* since his angular features make him look more like a thinker and his room doesn't look like it belongs to someone with a strong visual aesthetic, the fast car also makes me think he seeks out risk


Correct ! Istp  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> Correct ! Istp


I had trouble with that one cuz the BMWs are often a status symbols and made me think NTJ, but he looked introverted and the room was messy and didn't look like it belong to an INTJ, or any IXXJ, so I had to scrap the idea of the M3 as a status symbol and just see it as a nice toy that decided between ISFP and ISTP


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 161170
> View attachment 161178
> View attachment 161162
> 
> 
> how about my friend



eyes==>introvert
hair, dress esp mitts and hat==>P type and feeler

IXFP, could be either but because she's your friend I'll guess *INFP*


----------



## ae1905

iHeartCats said:


> Some1 guess me fram my avutar PLZ. <3


ESTJ pissed off cuz rules are being broken


----------



## ai.tran.75

Isfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Someone guess me


INFJ on Monday morning after a weekend of hard partying, bloodshot red eyes & green vomit stained shirt gave it away.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

iHeartCats said:


> Some1 guess me fram my avutar PLZ. <3


ENTP
It's obvious due to the tight lipped expression, the beady eyes & extent of whisker protrusion. Definitely an ENTP!


----------



## Orange Fusion

stargazing grasshopper said:


> entp
> it's obvious due to the tight lipped expression, the beady eyes & extent of whisker protrusion. Definitely an entp!


infj


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

That level of cuteness & sipping a margarita or daiquiri, she's most likely an ISTP


----------



## Orange Fusion

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That level of cuteness & sipping a margarita or daiquiri, she's most likely an ISTP


Believes in the existence if a mysterious abstract shape that can help you understand almost all of human kind. Is confident enough in this strange idea to use it as a defining avatar.

Also, is narcissistic -- refers to himself as the "One". Compliments their own opinion of themselves in avatar.

Got to be INFJ.


----------



## Straystuff

Ohhh burn. That level of burn can only come from xntx. I'd say intp (looks introverted, has same vibe as my intp friend).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Nice hair, not too much makeup & I'd betcha she's hiding a smokin bod. 
She's gotta be an ISTP.

dolt ninja'd again.
The signature implies that she's ENFJ. Since I know better than to piss off an ENFJ woman, I'm gonna concede that she's an attractive ENFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

stargazing grasshopper said:


> INFJ on Monday morning after a weekend of hard partying, bloodshot red eyes & green vomit stained shirt gave it away.


Lol he went to Magaluf


----------



## ai.tran.75

Whoa where's all the photos ? [MENTION=96]Stargazing grasshopper I think you're an istj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon




----------



## Chewiebon

ai.tran.75 said:


> Whoa where's all the photos ? [MENTION=96]Stargazing grasshopper I think you're an istj
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must agree.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Chewiebon said:


>


Introverted eyes 
Expression says thinker 
You don't have that firm straight jness to you 

Intp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon

ai.tran.75 said:


> Introverted eyes
> Expression says thinker
> You don't have that firm straight jness to you
> 
> Intp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct










Should have posted this with it.


----------



## Straystuff

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nice hair, not too much makeup & I'd betcha she's hiding a smokin bod.
> She's gotta be an ISTP.
> 
> dolt ninja'd again.
> The signature implies that she's ENFJ. Since I know better than to piss off an ENFJ woman, I'm gonna concede that she's an attractive ENFJ.


Smart man.

Also are you talking about me or the person in my avatar? It's really unclear. :'D


----------



## Orange Fusion

Straystuff said:


> Smart man.
> 
> Also are you talking about me or the person in my avatar? It's really unclear. :'D


Avatar acts a little weird in order to make people think she's original and cool, so they like her and she can make friends (which is basically the same as INTPs, but it actually appears to be succeeding in this case...)

So ENFJ


----------



## Orange Fusion

Straystuff said:


> Smart man.
> 
> Also are you talking about me or the person in my avatar? It's really unclear. :'D


I suspect he means your avatar.

Not that you dont have a great body too haha.  (My army of invisible penguins told me it would look fantastic if you shaved more).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Nah, I thought that I was an outgoing introvert a while back but my family & friends convinced me otherwise.

ai.tran.75 you're a sweet, well grounded ENFP. A kinda rare butterfly that's in need of a good babysitter.


----------



## Straystuff

Orange Fusion said:


> I suspect he means your avatar.
> 
> Not that you dont have a great body too haha.  (My army of invisible penguins told me it would look fantastic if you shaved more).


I'm even more convinced that you're intp, you guys often seem to have secret mafias made of small supposedly-harmless-but-actually-lethal creatures (only Ne user would come up with a great minion-idea like that)

And are you seriously telling me that I have to deal with invisible these guys judging my hairiness, not cool


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Straystuff said:


> Smart man.


 Though few & far between, I have my moments.




Straystuff said:


> Also are you talking about me or the person in my avatar? It's really unclear. :'D


Is your avatar not your image? If not, then the attractive comment was in reference of your avatar but that's not taking anything away from you.


----------



## Straystuff

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Though few & far between, I have my moments.
> 
> 
> I was referring to you, there was no indication that your avatar is your own image.
> 
> 
> Is your avatar not your image? If not, then the attractive comment was in reference of your avatar but that's not taking anything away from you.


Well thank you 

It's not me, my pics were on this thread a bit earlier on.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Straystuff said:


> I'm even more convinced that you're intp, you guys often seem to have secret mafias made of small supposedly-harmless-but-actually-lethal creatures (only Ne user would come up with a great minion-idea like that)
> 
> And are you seriously telling me that I have to deal with invisible these guys judging my hairiness, not cool


No no, you don't need to "deal with" them at all.  In fact I'd argue against this, as it would lead to your immediate and painful death. Just let them do their thing.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Straystuff said:


> Well thank you
> 
> It's not me, my pics were on this thread a bit earlier on.


But your photos were removed as they were taken during your mysterious porn past. (Every ENFJ has a mysterious porn past. Fact.)


----------



## Straystuff

Orange Fusion said:


> No no, you don't need to "deal with" them at all.  In fact I'd argue against this, as it would lead to your immediate and painful death. Just let them do their thing.


Ah well that's nice. I'm too young to die so can I join you guys? Since I can't beat you it seems like a smart course of action. Plus invisible penguins = cool.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Straystuff said:


> Well thank you
> 
> It's not me, my pics were on this thread a bit earlier on.


Ahh I see them now, looks nice. I stand by my previous opinion, I'd add that you appear quite attractive.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Orange Fusion said:


> No no, you don't need to "deal with" them at all.  In fact I'd argue against this, as it would lead to your immediate and painful death. Just let them do their thing.


Deadly 007 ninja penguins?


----------



## Straystuff

Orange Fusion said:


> But your photos were removed as they were taken during your mysterious porn past. (Every ENFJ has a mysterious porn past. Fact.)


I know that intp's like you are the biggest fans of those porny enfj pictures but I'd still rather not talk about them with my fans in public like this. Bad for the business.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Straystuff said:


> I know that intp's like you are the biggest fans of those porny enfj pictures but I'd still rather not talk about them with my fans in public like this. Bad for the business.


If you want to keep your porn past private, it MAY be a good idea to take this quote off your profile:

"I've always sucked at introductions..."

It's a dead giveaway.


----------



## Straystuff

Orange Fusion said:


> If you want to keep your porn past private, it MAY be a good idea to take this quote off your profile:
> 
> "I've always sucked at interviews..."
> 
> It's a dead giveaway.


I see it as very subtle advertising. Also awww, you noticed. 

(I'm dying here why is my sense of humour this bad)


----------



## Orange Fusion

Straystuff said:


> Ah well that's nice. I'm too young to die so can I join you guys? Since I can't beat you it seems like a smart course of action. Plus invisible penguins = cool.



Sure, we have two job vacancies right now:

Receptionist

Movie critic


----------



## Straystuff

Orange Fusion said:


> Sure, we have two job vacancies right now:
> 
> Receptionist
> 
> Movie critic


Can I be a movie critic? I bet I'd be good since I have past experience in acting myself and all (if you know what I mean)


----------



## mikan

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> How?


I’ve seen your type on another thread. Also, your signature xD


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Orange Fusion
ISFJ











:tongue:

or









:ninja:

5 years between these, doesnt look like I've gotten any older, right? RIGHT ?


----------



## ae1905

crashbandicoot said:


> @_Orange Fusion_
> ISFJ
> 
> 
> View attachment 174850
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 174858
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> 5 years between these, doesnt look like I've gotten any older, right? RIGHT ?


you've got the ESTP tough guy vibe, the 2nd pic especially bristles with palpable physical energy

LOL, ya got me!


----------



## Orange Fusion

ae1905 said:


> you've got the estp tough guy vibe, the 2nd pic especially bristles with palpable physical energy
> 
> lol, ya got me!


isfp


----------



## ae1905

Orange Fusion said:


> isfp


oh come on! 

everyone knows Dylan is ISFP!

how bout doing tough guy over there?


----------



## Orange Fusion

crashbandicoot said:


> @Orange Fusion
> ISFJ
> 
> 
> View attachment 174850
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 174858
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> 5 years between these, doesnt look like I've gotten any older, right? RIGHT ?


Picture 1 = ISFP
Picture2 = ESTP
Avatar = ESTJ


----------



## ai.tran.75

crashbandicoot said:


> @Orange Fusion
> ISFJ
> 
> 
> View attachment 174850
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 174858
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> 5 years between these, doesnt look like I've gotten any older, right? RIGHT ?


Very estp - especially the smurf and body gesture 

Your avatar estj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange Fusion

ai.tran.75 said:


> Very estp - especially the smurf and body gesture
> 
> Your avatar estj
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



INFP 

PS: Does your username mean "Robot Transvestite"?? XD


----------



## ai.tran.75

kev said:


> Based on your avatar. ISFP. I checked & was so wrong.
> 
> View attachment 178402
> 
> this picture of me is odd, but it's all i had. don't mind the henna, lol. P.S. I'm taking this fairly seriously since I'm ambiguous on my type ;D


 enfp?

eyes and facial expression and the way you joked about the henna = feelers intuitive
body gesture open- extrovert
you're not standing straight or dressing promptly nor is the camera correct = perceiver

enfp?


----------



## melancholy

^ Based on your avatar, which I'm assuming is you, I'm going to go with ENFP.



Sabrah said:


> Intp





Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> if cute was a type itd be you ^.^ yah your right tho lol
> 
> im guessing INTP lol


You both are close!


----------



## ai.tran.75

melancholy said:


> ^ based on your avatar, which i'm assuming is you, i'm going to go with enfp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both are close!



correct!


----------



## Adena

Actually, according to your avatar I'd say INFP, but now I already know it's ENFP haha.


----------



## ai.tran.75

JudyBoBudy said:


> Actually, according to your avatar I'd say INFP, but now I already know it's ENFP haha.
> 
> View attachment 178642


I can't really type you - haha but I know thinker - that's about it 


I get mistaken for INFP quite a few time


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

JudyBoBudy said:


> Actually, according to your avatar I'd say INFP, but now I already know it's ENFP haha.
> 
> View attachment 178642


Estp.


----------



## 66393

ai.tran.75 said:


> enfp?
> 
> eyes and facial expression and the way you joked about the henna = feelers intuitive
> body gesture open- extrovert
> you're not standing straight or dressing promptly nor is the camera correct = perceiver
> 
> enfp?


*jaw drops* 

and the dude above me: ESTP.


----------



## Adena

God I wish I was ESTP they have it much easier haha


----------



## ai.tran.75

kev said:


> *jaw drops*
> 
> and the dude above me: ESTP.


Am I right or way off ? Lol


----------



## Tzara

Lets see what you'll come up with


----------



## 66393

ai.tran.75 said:


> Am I right or way off ? Lol


Well ENFP is my type. I just am never confident about it. But it's the one I relate with the most. Epic typing. 

INFP for you? You give off an introverted vibe; you look emotionally vulnerable, so feeler; and I just think perceiver - you look mellow

And for @Tzara, you totally look like an ENTP, not because of your sig, which hints it. The second I saw you I thought ENTP. My dad is an ENTP and you guys have the same demeanor.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Tzara said:


> Lets see what you'll come up with


You look very clean. Just had to say that. ( :


----------



## ai.tran.75

kev said:


> Well ENFP is my type. I just am never confident about it. But it's the one I relate with the most. Epic typing.
> 
> INFP for you? You give off an introverted vibe; you look emotionally vulnerable, so feeler; and I just think perceiver - you look mellow
> 
> And for @Tzara, you totally look like an ENTP, not because of your sig, which hints it. The second I saw you I thought ENTP. My dad is an ENTP and you guys have the same demeanor.


Haha close - very close - same type as you


----------



## Tzara

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> You look very clean. Just had to say that. ( :


I may or may not be very clean depending on the topic :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Adena

Tzara said:


> I may or may not be very clean depending on the topic :wink: :tongue:


You seem ENTP!
Now I try with a different photo;


----------



## mysterie

@^ ESTJ?

guess my type


----------



## Retsu

INxP, definitely.


----------



## mysterie

yes!

this photo might clarify F or T


----------



## Retsu

mysterie said:


> yes!
> 
> this photo might clarify F or T


Oh that's easy, F.


----------



## mysterie

correctamundo!


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## melancholy

Intp?


----------



## Lucky Luciano

melancholy said:


> Intp?


nope


----------



## jeevul

ESTP, and make sure to quote mine if you expect me to reply back xD


----------



## Lucky Luciano

jeevul said:


> ESTP, and make sure to quote mine if you expect me to reply back xD


spot on... it seems when I put on a non- crazy face people always type me as ixtp


----------



## Tzara

Eyefucking the camera (aka gazing at the soul of the camera) is a common estp trait roud:


----------



## jeevul

Tzara said:


> Eyefucking the camera (aka gazing at the soul of the camera) is a common estp trait roud:


Well I do like eyefucking, and related things, but i'm not an ESTP.


----------



## Tzara

jeevul said:


> Well I do like eyefucking, and related things, but i'm not an ESTP.












This is how the "ESTPs eyefuck" the camera. Yours is much different roud:


----------



## ai.tran.75

jeevul said:


> Well I do like eyefucking, and related things, but i'm not an ESTP.


You have introverted eyes 
Facial expression emotionless- thinker 
Your sarcasm indicates you're either
Intj or intp ?


----------



## jeevul

ai.tran.75 said:


> You have introverted eyes
> Facial expression emotionless- thinker
> Your sarcasm indicates you're either
> Intj or intp ?


Good job, i'm an INTP although i'm always split between INTP and INTJ on the tests I take. I think depending on the day I can change or use more INTJish parts of my INTPness :wink: Also you're an INTJ and you remind me of a female INTJ friend (yes the 0.7% exists) in how you analyze and see a bit deeper into communication roud:


----------



## ai.tran.75

jeevul said:


> Good job, i'm an INTP although i'm always split between INTP and INTJ on the tests I take. I think depending on the day I can change or use more INTJish parts of my INTPness :wink: Also you're an INTJ and you remind me of a female INTJ friend (yes the 0.7% exists) in how you analyze and see a bit deeper into communication roud:


Enfp here but thanks I like your analysis


----------



## jeevul

ai.tran.75 said:


> Enfp here but thanks I like your analysis


Hmm that was a little surprising actually


----------



## ai.tran.75

jeevul said:


> Hmm that was a little surprising actually


I don't look like an enfp to you ?


----------



## jeevul

ai.tran.75 said:


> I don't look like an enfp to you ?


I have no idea what an enfp is supposed to look like. :dry:


----------



## mackauf

(I would type the person above me, but I have no one to type, so I think that I'll just keep this train going)


----------



## Superfluous

mackauf said:


> (I would type the person above me, but I have no one to type, so I think that I'll just keep this train going)


Dreamy, but practical. Ni dom. 
Gentle, but has a tough exterior. T > F
Also doesnt give a crap that the photo is upside down, are you an INTJ lol?


----------



## Ardielley

I'm going to give this a try...


----------



## melancholy

Infj?


----------



## Ardielley

Very close...


----------



## idoh

Intj?


----------



## Ardielley

I guess I must really look like an Ni-dom, but alas, I'm not.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ardielley said:


> I guess I must really look like an Ni-dom, but alas, I'm not.


I'm guessing INFP - however your picture looks isfj - your eyes indicate si and your facial expression in this pic FE - of course looks is deceiving


----------



## Ardielley

Hm, that's interesting. I'd say that I _am_ a pretty high Si user when I think about it, but I'm pretty sure I don't use Fe. I also don't think my Te is high enough for me to be ISTJ. But yeah, INFP is right


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ardielley said:


> Hm, that's interesting. I'd say that I _am_ a pretty high Si user when I think about it, but I'm pretty sure I don't use Fe. I also don't think my Te is high enough for me to be ISTJ. But yeah, INFP is right


Well I'm an enfp and somebody guessed me as an Intj before this so looks are deceiving I guess


----------



## DankeyKang




----------



## Ardielley

Intp?


----------



## ai.tran.75

DankeyKang said:


> View attachment 181882


Your facial expression - thinker 
Messy room not caring for hair - perceiver
Body gesture isn't close on the first picture so perhaps extrovert but not too much of one 

I'm guessing Entp or estp


----------



## jjcu

I look weird...

Hi.

Nice pic DankeyKang, I'm thinking maybe you're an infp?


----------



## Athesis

johnjaycee.unating said:


> View attachment 182330
> I look weird...
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Nice pic DankeyKang, I'm thinking maybe you're an infp?


Intp?


----------



## jjcu

Hello. Yeah, almost, just two letters are off.


----------



## Adena

@johnjaycee.unating If too letters are off... ISFP maybe?
Now me:







I literally took a picture of myself right now. I have a new dress yay


----------



## Athesis

JudyBoBudy said:


> @johnjaycee.unating If too letters are off... ISFP maybe?
> Now me:
> View attachment 182370
> 
> I literally took a picture of myself right now. I have a new dress yay


Enfp


----------



## Stasis

judybobudy said:


> @johnjaycee.unating if too letters are off... Isfp maybe?
> Now me:
> View attachment 182370
> 
> i literally took a picture of myself right now. I have a new dress yay


infj?


----------



## Adena

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Enfp





EDLC said:


> infj?



Frankly I don't even know anymore I'm conflicted between ENTP, ENTJ, INTJ and what not so I'll take what I can get. By the way, it seems like whenever I post a picture on this thread people think that I'm an extrovert perciever. Hm.


----------



## Stasis

JudyBoBudy said:


> Frankly I don't even know anymore I'm conflicted between ENTP, ENTJ, INTJ and what not so I'll take what I can get. By the way, it seems like whenever I post a picture on this thread people think that I'm an extrovert perciever. Hm.


You smile and you look relaxed= extroverted perceiver.

I'd say you're an Ni dom. INFJ or INTJ is my guess.


----------



## Adena

EDLC said:


> You smile and you look relaxed= extroverted perceiver.
> 
> I'd say you're an Ni dom. INFJ or INTJ is my guess.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Adena

l'enfant terrible said:


> View attachment 182530


extj?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

JudyBoBudy said:


> extj?


Supposedly so.


----------



## Stasis

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Supposedly so.


I agree EXTJ. The only other guess I have is INFJ but I think you appear to be Te dom.


----------



## Stendhal

Another INFP


----------



## VinnieBob

yea bitch's what I iz

what type I be?


----------



## mysterie

@vinniebob

post a pic dawg


----------



## VinnieBob

mysterie said:


> @vinniebob
> 
> post a pic dawg


o.k. use my avatar as the pic


----------



## mysterie

vinniebob said:


> o.k. use my avatar as the pic


entj


----------



## VinnieBob

you are 3/4 correct


----------



## mysterie

estj 8w9?


----------



## ai.tran.75

What happens to all the pictures ?


----------



## B00Bz

I'm assuming that's you in your avatar?
ENFJ?




(album or my avi is pretty accurate)


----------



## Tzara

Messy Hair?
Home workout? 

ESTP!

For picture: Look at the last 2 pages of whichever picture thread.
Possibly including this one.

Yep. Including this one
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...-you-based-their-picture-221.html#post9737546


----------



## ai.tran.75

B00Bz said:


> I'm assuming that's you in your avatar?
> ENFJ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (album or my avi is pretty accurate)



no =) try this picture


----------



## VoodooDolls

pervert isfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

The-Overweighted-America said:


> pervert isfp


Lmao ! No not quite but I'll take that


----------



## Bazinga187

ai.tran.75 said:


> no =) try this picture
> 
> View attachment 193618


INFP. 









Sorry it's a bit blurry.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Bazinga187 said:


> INFP.
> 
> View attachment 194138
> 
> 
> Sorry it's a bit blurry.


Body gesture close = introvert 
Messy hair = perceiver 
Your avator= thinker 

I'm going with intp followed by istp


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## jjcu

^ Esfp?


----------



## Adena

@Superfluous you're insanely beautiful! I'd say ISFP.







favorite picture, I think. 







also this one's cool.


----------



## Tzara

@JudyBoBudy
Hmm NT.
Definitely NT ^^.

INTJ.


You look so much like an ENFP friend of mine in that second picture its scary.
Funny thing, she actually has an INTJ twin.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

JudyBoBudy said:


> @Superfluous you're insanely beautiful! I'd say ISFP.
> View attachment 196674
> 
> favorite picture, I think.
> View attachment 196682
> 
> also this one's cool.


You're extremely attractive. INTJ?


----------



## Adena

Tzara said:


> @JudyBoBudy
> Hmm NT.
> Definitely NT ^^.
> 
> INTJ.
> 
> 
> You look so much like an ENFP friend of mine in that second picture its scary.
> Funny thing, she actually has an INTJ twin.


Haha I'm INXJ but I'm actually leaning towards INFJ. Oh my god, really? That's super cool. Do they get along well? My sister is an ENFP and she's amazing, and INTJ/ENFP dynamics is good.



Sporadic Aura said:


> You're extremely attractive. INTJ?


Aww thanks! Probably INXJ, but maybe I give an INTJ vibe? Haha I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Tzara

JudyBoBudy said:


> Haha I'm INXJ but I'm actually leaning towards INFJ. Oh my god, really? That's super cool. Do they get along well? My sister is an ENFP and she's amazing, and INTJ/ENFP dynamics is good..


They get along well, but I cant get along with that INTJ. :tongue:


----------



## Adena

Tzara said:


> They get along well, but I cant get along with that INTJ. :tongue:


Haha I have an INTJ friend and sometimes I just can't deal with her! But I love her nonetheless


----------



## Tzara

JudyBoBudy said:


> Haha I have an INTJ friend and sometimes I just can't deal with her! But I love her nonetheless


Oh dont get me wrong ^^ I love INTJs. Just not this specific INTJ.

And I love that specific ENFP too.
which causes a huge problem because they are twins..


----------



## Adena

Tzara said:


> Oh dont get me wrong ^^ I love INTJs. Just not this specific INTJ.
> 
> And I love that specific ENFP too.
> which causes a huge problem because they are twins..


Haha are they identical?


----------



## Tzara

JudyBoBudy said:


> Haha are they identical?


Yep.


----------



## Adena

Tzara said:


> Yep.


That's awesome but also confusing. So cool that they have the same genes and completely different personalities!


----------



## Tzara

JudyBoBudy said:


> That's awesome but also confusing. So cool that they have the same genes and completely different personalities!


I know 2 more identical twins
one INFP-ESFP
and
one INTJ-INFJ
(actually they are triplets. One isn't identical, and the other 2 are. Third is an INTP)

I guess thats proof enough that MBTI isnt genetic


----------



## Adena

Tzara said:


> I know 2 more identical twins
> one INFP-ESFP
> and
> one INTJ-INFJ
> (actually they are triplets. One isn't identical, and the other 2 are. Third is an INTP)
> That's so cool. Well MBTI isn't scientifically proves so it's definitely possible!
> 
> I guess thats proof enough that MBTI isnt genetic


This is cool. It's totally possible given the fact that MBTI isn't scientifically proved.


----------



## melancholy

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 195250


INFJ?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

melancholy said:


> INFJ?


ENFP?










I haven't done this in awhile, interested to see what people guess.


----------



## snail

INTP?


----------



## Tzara

Hmm.. estj?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

snail said:


> INTP?


Really close. I'm ENTP but my I/E is pretty split. It's weird almost every single person gets the xxTP part right for me, but not a lot of people get ENTP right.


----------



## melancholy

Sporadic Aura said:


> ENFP?


Nope, you only have the 'N' right so far.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

melancholy said:


> Nope, you only have the 'N' right so far.


Well if I only have the N correct, that kind of gives away the rest of your type. INTJ, huh? I guess you do have a more serious expression than most ENFP's might have.


----------



## kaylamint




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

View attachment 204034


----------



## raskoolz

kaylamint said:


>


hmm..
ENFP/J?



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 204034


Can't see yours- but seeing you edited it, I assume it's on purpose.

Here's mine:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

raskoolz said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 204442


I'd guess that your MBTI type is ESFP.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

StaceofBass said:


> Everyone thinks I'm extroverted. xD
> 
> 
> 
> INFP?
> 
> Edit: Checked your profile...that was going to be my second guess.


Look like an INFP


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

StaceofBass said:


> What made you think ESTJ? I'm quite curious now.


I was going to guess ENFP.
I used to read Promethea's & your conversations in the spam area, I thought you to be a sassy extroverted gal & envisioned you'd appear similar to the image below.


----------



## StaceofBass

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I was going to guess ENFP.
> I used to read Promethea's & your conversations in the spam area, I thought you to be a sassy extroverted gal & envisioned you'd appear similar to the image below.


Promethea and I? I don't think I've had the pleasure of chatting with Promethea that much. If I have, I don't remember. Sure you aren't thinking of someone else? 

Though I can't deny I am quite a sassypants.


----------



## StaceofBass

Win Win said:


> View attachment 205458


:blushed: !!!

I think your type is CUTE.


----------



## OberonHuxley

That's a halo over my head.


----------



## bellybutton

OberonHuxley said:


> That's a halo over my head.


I'm going to say ENTP


----------



## bellybutton




----------



## pretense

OberonHuxley said:


> That's a halo over my head.


Looks more like a light bulb... that just went off... ENTP...



bellybutton said:


> View attachment 205650


ISFP, because maybe you're an artist? You look like one and there is some artsy shit on your desk.


----------



## OberonHuxley

bellybutton said:


> I'm going to say ENTP


That is so dope...I hope it's true...I've been typed as ENTJ by survey and once by another person but I would much rather be a sexually aerodynamic beast of an ENTP.

Do I seem electrifying to you? Does it feel like someone put Alan Watts in a can and you thought you were going to get spam when you opened the can but instead you got a really long discourse which borders between the psuedo-intellectual realm of philosophy and borderline new-age occult insanity?


----------



## OberonHuxley

bellybutton said:


> View attachment 205650



Wow! What a beautiful picture and you as well. ISFP. You give me a really cool artist vibe but also someone who seems competent no matter what they do


----------



## bellybutton

OberonHuxley said:


> That is so dope...I hope it's true...I've been typed as ENTJ by survey and once by another person but I would much rather be a sexually aerodynamic beast of an ENTP.
> 
> Do I seem electrifying to you? Does it feel like someone put Alan Watts in a can and you thought you were going to get spam when you opened the can but instead you got a really long discourse which borders between the psuedo-intellectual realm of philosophy and borderline new-age occult insanity?


Haha, you seeeeem like and ENTP..then again, I don't actually know any >.<


----------



## bellybutton

OberonHuxley said:


> Wow! What a beautiful picture and you as well. ISFP. You give me a really cool artist vibe but also someone who seems competent no matter what they do


Why thank you. And actually guess again


----------



## OberonHuxley

bellybutton said:


> View attachment 205650


Oh...you're an ENFP incognito as an ISFP. That explains the soft and beautiful features. You fooled me!...I had to look at your profile. When someone wears all black they always seem introverted but I always forget this could be a choice by design rather than a default personality trait.


----------



## bellybutton

OberonHuxley said:


> Oh...you're an ENFP posing as an ISFP. That explains the soft and beautiful features. You fooled me!...I had to look at your profile. When someone wears all black they always seem introverted but I always forget this could be a choice by design rather than a default personality trait.


Haha well, I'm the most introverted extrovert you'll ever meet. Annnd thank you, sir


----------



## bellybutton

Rational Thought said:


> ISFP, because maybe you're an artist? You look like one and there is some artsy shit on your desk.


ENFP, actually


----------



## Muffian

I got confused with the post formatting hang on


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I'm not good at this at all. so .. my best guess is ESFP.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

IxFP









Housewife in front of the oven pic.


----------



## The Exception

@BlueberryCupcake INFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

BlueberryCupcake said:


> IxFP
> 
> View attachment 207554
> 
> 
> Housewife in front of the oven pic.


ENtp or enfp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ai.tran.75 said:


> I know your type but in these pictures
> 
> The first one entj
> Open body
> Facial expression non emotion - NT
> You don't have the carefree distant look or messiness of the perceiving type -J
> 
> The next 2 picture
> Very intimidating and well put together -Se
> Again not a feeler expression - Ti
> > estp
> 
> You're last picture
> Body gesture close - I
> Expression - thinker
> Hair and style- not too neat but still modern
> 
> Istp follow by intp
> 
> 
> For your BFF
> 
> She looked directly at the camera - E
> She cares about how she looks pretty well put together - S
> Body gesture isn't straight - P
> 
> Estp or esfp


You know my type?! Really?! Would you care to inform me what that is cause , frankly , I myself have no idea as of lately.

You are good though sweety!

I haven't figured my friend's type yet but I too am caught between estp/esfp but I can't decide which one, I really cannot.

She is not afraid of confrontation, she likes a good physical fight, she is fiesty,daring,opinionated, she always gets her way, she gets everything she wants with minimal effort through manipulation ( this is actually why I think she's an F type because I've never seen a T be able to manipulate people's emotions this well because well, Ts aren't the greatest at connecting and empathy, or maybe this is a estp/entj trait?) but at the same time, she is extremely generous,kind,loving (the kind of person that will do anything for the one who she loves and falls in love once but truly, she is extremely generous with her friends, she has few friends but good ones but at the same time she is a party animal, she loooooves to party),she is more emotionally open than me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

double post,sorry.


----------



## ai.tran.75

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You know my type?! Really?! Would you care to inform me what that is cause , frankly , I myself have no idea as of lately.
> 
> You are good though sweety!
> 
> I haven't figured my friend's type yet but I too am caught between estp/esfp but I can't decide which one, I really cannot.
> 
> She is not afraid of confrontation, she likes a good physical fight, she is fiesty,daring,opinionated, she always gets her way, she gets everything she wants with minimal effort through manipulation ( this is actually why I think she's an F type because I've never seen a T be able to manipulate people's emotions this well because well, Ts aren't the greatest at connecting and empathy, or maybe this is a estp/entj trait?) but at the same time, she is extremely generous,kind,loving (the kind of person that will do anything for the one who she loves and falls in love once but truly, she is extremely generous with her friends, she has few friends but good ones but at the same time she is a party animal, she loooooves to party),she is more emotionally open than me.


Oh I thought I read in your profile once that you're an entj - now thinking of it it's kinda confusing , 

From the description of your friend she sounds a lot like my esfp cousin


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ai.tran.75 said:


> Oh I thought I read in your profile once that you're an entj - now thinking of it it's kinda confusing ,
> 
> From the description of your friend she sounds a lot like my esfp cousin


Yeah, I once thought I was an entj for sure. But, I also thought I was intp/istp/estp/infj/infp so ... not so sure anymore. And nobody seems to really figure it out.


----------



## ai.tran.75

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Yeah, I once thought I was an entj for sure. But, I also thought I was intp/istp/estp/infj/infp so ... not so sure anymore. And nobody seems to really figure it out.


I get more of a Thinker vibe from you - NT vibe but mbti isn't always accurate I don't think everybody have 4 exact cog functions - I feel that I'm Ne Fi Ti Se but that type doesn't exist


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ai.tran.75 said:


> I get more of a Thinker vibe from you - NT vibe but mbti isn't always accurate I don't think everybody have 4 exact cog functions - I feel that I'm Ne Fi Ti Se but that type doesn't exist


I always get ENTP/ENTJ/INTP/INTJ from various mbti/cognitive functions tests.

Yes, I agree. ae1905 also had a great idea of making a type stack (just like a functional stack) - meaning that nobody (or very few of us) is really just one type and that we all have 4 types that could , just like functions , be organized in order ( dom,aux etc)


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Synnett

Sporadic Aura said:


> View attachment 211922


I'm not very glorious when it comes to this, but I'll try: ISFP maybe?








That's me, a picture from last year. (the guy)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ghostpony750 said:


> i'm not very glorious when it comes to this, but i'll try: Isfp maybe?
> 
> View attachment 211946
> 
> that's me, a picture from last year. (the guy)


i n t p


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## Doctor Sleep

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 212130


That puppy dog in the background makes me say INTP, though if it were a kitty cat then I would say either INTJ or ISTJ but I'm going to call the police on you because you probably would feed your fish in that tank in the background to your non-existent kitty.

Shame on you!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Superfluous

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 212986


Dreamy yet stern and grounded. Ne Ti or Ni Te
Your lips, thats like a smirk pucker thing going on, so portraying extroversion and someone a mischeivous. 
ENTP ? lolol








@Tzara dont you dare say it =__=


----------



## Tzara

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 213834
> 
> @Tzara dont you dare say it =__=


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Superfluous said:


> Dreamy yet stern and grounded. Ne Ti or Ni Te
> Your lips, thats like a smirk pucker thing going on, so portraying extroversion and someone a mischeivous.
> ENTP ? lolol
> 
> View attachment 213834
> 
> @Tzara dont you dare say it =__=


I'm either ENTP/INTP or ENTJ. So you're quite good. Anyway, I'm an NT for sure.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

View attachment 213834


I'm impressed, all you'd need is a disco-ball & you'd have that retro 80s look going on like nobody's business.


----------



## Superfluous

stargazing grasshopper said:


> View attachment 213834
> 
> 
> I'm impressed, all you'd need is a disco-ball & you'd have that retro 80s look going on like nobody's business.


I was born beyond it, but i was raised on the 80s. So I take that compliment, and I am epically flattered. Thank you :laughing:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Superfluous said:


> I was born beyond it, but i was raised on the 80s. So I take that compliment, and I am epically flattered. Thank you :laughing:


You look 22 and not a year older. Do you bathe in the blood of virgins or something? Elizabeth Bathory, is that you?

Ps: you look a bit entp-ish


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## ai.tran.75

MindPersonified said:


> View attachment 213898
> 
> 
> View attachment 213906
> 
> 
> View attachment 213914


Introverted eyes => introvert
Smile isn't full => Fi 
Body gesture straight and the room immaculate neat => J
Facial expression - non expressive => thinker 
Im guessing Intj follow by Istj


----------



## Sporadic Aura

MelodyGirl said:


> @ai.tran.75, you're the only one with a picture here in this thread recently, so I type you ENFP with an ISTP husband. The posture and look screams ISTP significant other... Oh wait. I just know you.
> 
> Here's mine!
> View attachment 217978


You look kind of like an ISFJ to me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## ai.tran.75

MelodyGirl said:


> @ai.tran.75, you're the only one with a picture here in this thread recently, so I type you ENFP with an ISTP husband. The posture and look screams ISTP significant other... Oh wait. I just know you.
> 
> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 217978


Your head tilt body gesture close 
I'm guessing introvert 
Your smile isn't full Full Fi 
Your style is quite practical with a hint of aesthetic Se 


I'm guessing isfp or Intj


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

* *


----------



## ai.tran.75

Cosmic Hobo said:


> * *


In this picture 
Eyes straight at camera /body gesture straight - J
Facial expression - Te 
Somehow you don't strike me as an intuitive 

Estj or istj


----------



## Bassmasterzac

ai.tran.75 said:


> In this picture
> Eyes straight at camera /body gesture straight - J
> Facial expression - Te
> Somehow you don't strike me as an intuitive
> 
> Estj or istj


Since ai.train is hogging the thread...  I agree with ISTJ you can see the principles in his stern eyes


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

ai.tran.75 said:


> In this picture
> Eyes straight at camera /body gesture straight - J
> Facial expression - Te
> Somehow you don't strike me as an intuitive
> 
> Estj or istj


Intriguing! Let's see what you make of these:

* *


----------



## Varyafiriel

I would guess IxTP


Here are my pictures from childhood to now... (sorry for the quality)


----------



## Edwins Hubble

For science.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Edwins Hubble said:


> For science.


Your room is extremely organized- J 
You quoted for science - T 
Your body gesture isn't open - I 

I'm guessing istj or Intj


----------



## ai.tran.75

alyara said:


> I would guess IxTP
> 
> 
> Here are my pictures from childhood to now... (sorry for the quality)
> 
> View attachment 218786
> View attachment 218794
> View attachment 218802
> View attachment 218810
> View attachment 218818


Your smile is wider than small and you look directly to the camera - FE 

You dress quite neat and you don't have that carefree / careless look that most P have - J 

Body gesture - close 

Isfj or Infj


----------



## Edwins Hubble

ai.tran.75 said:


> Your room is extremely organized- J
> You quoted for science - T
> Your body gesture isn't open - I
> 
> I'm guessing istj or Intj


Option 2. 

It would seem you're quite good at this!


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste

Sporadic Aura said:


> Alright so..
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right
> 
> ISTP (This is the same guy thats in a few of these? I'm pretty confident in my ISTP typing of this dude..possibly INTP..but more likely ISTP), ESFP, INFJ, ENTJ, ISxJ


Okay, so...just to clarify: The guy in the bowtie is the guy in most of the photos, but surprisingly enough, he's an INTJ. Even though INTJs are stereotyped as robots, this guy is extremely animated. Just goes to show that stereotypes are stupid, as always. 

And as for me...I'm the girl in the orange sundress and several other photos, and I'm ENFP, although I spent most of my childhood operating as an introvert, due to my previous struggles with Aspergers Syndrome. (I was so depressed. XD ENFPs live on people, and not being able to communicate with people and have proper relationships was killer...so much happier now. ^_^)


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste

Modal Soul said:


> @TheQuirkyArtiste aaahh who am i typing!


....XD I just meant to show more photos of my and my guy friend to make the typing easier. 
My original post uses the FB profile photos of me and my friend, while the other are just pics of us...


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste

Okay. here's my family(minus my Dad, who was taking the pic): Have fun typing!


----------



## ai.tran.75

TheQuirkyArtiste said:


> Okay. here's my family(minus my Dad, who was taking the pic): Have fun typing!


Lefty xsfp, the kid in the glasses intx, the back picture is too far off


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lefty xsfp, the kid in the glasses intx, the back picture is too far off


Weeelll, I'm actually an ENFP. I don't understand why bubbly and happy have to equal sensory for everyone who tries to type me! XD
And as for my brother...he's definitely sensory, he doesn't understand abstract anything. :/ I'd say he's probably and istj.


----------



## ai.tran.75

TheQuirkyArtiste said:


> Weeelll, I'm actually an ENFP. I don't understand why bubbly and happy had to equal sensory for everyone who tries to type me! XD
> And as for my brother...he's definitely sensory, he doesn't understand abstract anything. :/ I'd say he's probably and istj.


The picture isn't clear enough - you looked perceiving dom


----------



## Modal Soul

Superfluous said:


> I was born beyond it, but i was raised on the 80s. So I take that compliment, and I am epically flattered. Thank you :laughing:


WHAT IN THE HELL

you look 20!


----------



## The Chameleon

uhh hi could you type me thanks <3


----------



## Superfluous

Modal Soul said:


> WHAT IN THE HELL
> 
> you look 20!


I AM 20. I.. worded my sentence weirdly lolol. Born in 94, people!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

alyara said:


> I would guess IxTP


Re posts #2487-88:
Did you mean me or @Bassmasterzac (whose place I may have usurped - I'd guess Fe by the eyes), and, if me, why?


----------



## Angebear

:kitteh:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Asuzanne515 said:


> View attachment 219538
> 
> View attachment 219546
> 
> 
> :kitteh:


Room messy, hair unbrush=> P
Body gesture close - introvert 
Smile not full or large- Fi

INFP or isfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

The Chameleon said:


> uhh hi could you type me thanks <3


I know your type but in this picture 

Intp


----------



## MelodyGirl

ai.tran.75 said:


> Your head tilt body gesture close
> I'm guessing introvert
> Your smile isn't full Full Fi
> Your style is quite practical with a hint of aesthetic Se
> 
> 
> I'm guessing isfp or Intj


Haha. Nope!


----------



## Kyora

Just wanted to try  I just want to know which type I could be based on pictures  (Just so you know I was forced to wear that x) )
















and I failed can't take that picture of taiga and louise off x)


----------



## GoosePeelings

Isfp


----------



## EchoEnola




----------



## Superfluous

EchoEnola said:


> View attachment 220698
> 
> View attachment 220706


Dreamy towards the abstract, posing next to a tree, looks deep and mystical. Yet when locks eyes with camera, looks intentive. INFJ to the bone.


----------



## Superfluous

GoosePeelings said:


> Isfp
> 
> View attachment 220402


Anime posters, headphones, _very casual_, _focused eye_s yet _relaxed face._ Ti-dom first, hmmm.. Se second. ISTP.


----------



## Devrim

~Finito~

For the lady above me,
I'd definitely sayyy,
Mmm ISFP or ISFJ ^.^


----------



## Booyou

Kyora said:


> Just wanted to try  I just want to know which type I could be based on pictures  (Just so you know I was forced to wear that x) )
> View attachment 220386
> 
> 
> View attachment 220394
> 
> 
> and I failed can't take that picture of taiga and louise off x)


Your smile , hair and eyes expression give me a sense of ENFP or ESFP 



GoosePeelings said:


> Isfp
> 
> View attachment 220402


I'd Say ISFJ! you look like a sweet introvert that really cares about others!




EchoEnola said:


> View attachment 220698
> 
> View attachment 220706


these pictures are a lot INTJ, you surely live in a really mysterious and enchanted world!


My turn now~~


----------



## thenarrator

Booyou said:


> My turn now~~
> 
> View attachment 222778


Really pretty picture! I'm going to make a total assumption and say ISFP because I think you look really gentle and free spirited. Someone who is very in tune with their emotions and artistic. It's possible that someone else could have done your hair but I'm _guessing_ it was you, which denotes a strong degree of creativity. Your eyes being cast down makes you appear a little shy but kind and approachable. 

Here's me on my wedding day 4 months ago:


----------



## Booyou

thenarrator said:


> Really pretty picture! I'm going to make a total assumption and say ISFP because I think you look really gentle and free spirited. Someone who is very in tune with their emotions and artistic. It's possible that someone else could have done your hair but I'm _guessing_ it was you, which denotes a strong degree of creativity. Your eyes being cast down makes you appear a little shy but kind and approachable.
> 
> Here's me on my wedding day 4 months ago:


Ohh Thank you for your guessing! You were really close! Indeed, I am an artist. I did my hairstyle myself (It took a whilebecause I had no idea about what I was doing though)
I am more of an intuitive type, INFP. :3

Woow that's a really nice picture! your eyes and smile suggest a really confident and fierce expression, the atmosphere is really pure and the bright and intense colors are perfectly in contrast with the lighting. Your charismatic look transmit me a ENFJ feeling


----------



## thenarrator

Booyou said:


> Ohh Thank you for your guessing! You were really close! Indeed, I am an artist. I did my hairstyle myself (It took a whilebecause I had no idea about what I was doing though)
> I am more of an intuitive type, INFP. :3
> 
> Woow that's a really nice picture! your eyes and smile suggest a really confident and fierce expression, the atmosphere is really pure and the bright and intense colors are perfectly in contrast with the lighting. Your charismatic look transmit me a ENFJ feeling


Thank you sweet lady! You're also very close. I'm an INFJ. I probably just looked really confident that day because I was told to look in the camera and it *was* my wedding. I'm normally more camera shy if someone else is taking the photo. Now that I look at it up close I think there was some editing done with the lighting effect, my skin doesn't glow to that degree (unfortunately). Oh those perfectionist photographers haha. 

Your hairstyle kind of reminded me of Rapunzel's in Tangled. It's so cool! I have super long, thick hair and I have so much trouble with styling it. Wish I was as talented with hair as you are.


----------



## bearlybreathing

Isfj









I look like a dumbass


----------



## VinnieBob

Superfluous said:


> Dreamy yet stern and grounded. Ne Ti or Ni Te
> Your lips, thats like a smirk pucker thing going on, so portraying extroversion and someone a mischeivous.
> ENTP ? lolol
> 
> View attachment 213834
> 
> @Tzara dont you dare say it =__=


you look like a 70's deejay in one of those old cool 70's movie


----------



## VinnieBob

Sporadic Aura said:


> View attachment 211922


looks like you disproved the theory that INTJ's can't walk on water


----------



## Sporadic Aura

thatskiergirl said:


> Isfj
> 
> 
> View attachment 222810
> 
> I look like a dumbass


An ISTP dumbass? =p


----------



## Sporadic Aura

vinniebob said:


> looks like you disproved the theory that INTJ's can't walk on water


INTJ's only wish they could walk on water. Thats a talent reserved for ENTP's like myself!


----------



## VinnieBob

INTJ's invented water
moses was INTJ


----------



## Booyou

thenarrator said:


> Thank you sweet lady! You're also very close. I'm an INFJ. I probably just looked really confident that day because I was told to look in the camera and it *was* my wedding. I'm normally more camera shy if someone else is taking the photo. Now that I look at it up close I think there was some editing done with the lighting effect, my skin doesn't glow to that degree (unfortunately). Oh those perfectionist photographers haha.
> 
> Your hairstyle kind of reminded me of Rapunzel's in Tangled. It's so cool! I have super long, thick hair and I have so much trouble with styling it. Wish I was as talented with hair as you are.



Oooh, es, It might also be a make up effect, it usually makes people look more confident.
A lot of people think I'm an E too the first time they see/meet me.
I am camera shy too, I always tend to look somewhere else.

Ohh, yeah! I did it before the movie came out though. I wish I had the same hair as she does ahah. Unfortunately it is possible only in Disney movies!
Aww, actually I'm a mess, that was my very first time trying to do something like that. I just didn't stop until it came out like I wanted. I am good at getting the abstract concept of how to do stuff but then I get stuck in practice. like... which direction should I move my hair now? is this right or left? Am I just making knots on my head or is it working?
I'm sure with practice I could get better, I'm just lazy haha!


----------



## Bassmasterzac

thatskiergirl said:


> Isfj
> 
> 
> View attachment 222810
> 
> I look like a dumbass


Where's that at?


----------



## Iris186000

I cut my own hair, so I have a few pics...


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Isfp

["Bohemian Rhapsody" plays in background]

I HAVE A FACE!









(I tried [TRIED!] to go as Cho Chang for Halloween.)


----------



## bearlybreathing

Bassmasterzac said:


> Where's that at?


Northern New Hampshire


----------



## Sporadic Aura

thatskiergirl said:


> Northern New Hampshire


I could have guessed that it was somewhere in New England, just has the feel to it.

Also, ISTP? Am I right?!


----------



## bearlybreathing

Sporadic Aura said:


> I could have guessed that it was somewhere in New England, just has the feel to it.
> 
> Also, ISTP? Am I right?!


I don't even know, haha. I'm thinking more ISFP but what I think I am changes so often I could be an ENFJ for all I know. Right now I'm thinking xSFP


----------



## Luana

A very old photo, but I love that one 
I look like a zombie
(and I'm not 10 years-old as it may appear, just for the record)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Guess


----------



## Luna Lovegood

@Daleks_exterminate: ESFJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## serenitative

I'm getting an ISFP vibe from you. Warm or nowhere near the mark?

Somebody try me!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Luna Lovegood said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_: ESFJ


Not quite. :kitteh:


----------



## serenitative

I suppose I'm going to be skipped over now my photo is no longer directly above anyone. This disheartens me slightly.


----------



## Noir

serenitative said:


> I suppose I'm going to be skipped over now my photo is no longer directly above anyone. This disheartens me slightly.


You're eagerness to be recognized makes me think you are a feeler. Glasses and gaze make me think of the Ni gaze, possibly. ENFJ?


----------



## Adena

Noir said:


> You're eagerness to be recognized makes me think you are a feeler. Glasses and gaze make me think of the Ni gaze, possibly. ENFJ?


Ohh, you're cute! I'd say ENTJ.


----------



## Noir

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Ohh, you're cute! I'd say ENTJ.
> View attachment 226426


You have a nice smile, yet you seem somewhat cold. This is something I usually associate with Ni-Fe, so INFJ.


----------



## Zyranne

I can't forcefully smile for shit


----------



## Retsu

CosinusNiehaus said:


> @_Grandmaster Yoda_ actually I see ISTJ! @_Retsu_ I searched her online and I can kinda see it


Not to sound like a copycat, but I was admittedly thinking ISTJ at first. ;-; I just threw intuitive because most are, or believe themselves to be, on t'Internet.


----------



## Adena

Retsu said:


> Not to sound like a copycat, but I was admittedly thinking ISTJ at first. ;-; I just threw intuitive because most are, or believe themselves to be, on t'Internet.


Hehe, I know! Internet people are crazy. Sometimes I think I might be an ISFJ cause really what are the chances that I am actually an INFJ and I'm not just fooling myself so I don't know.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> Not to sound like a copycat, but I was admittedly thinking ISTJ at first. ;-; I just threw intuitive because most are, or believe themselves to be, on t'Internet.


"I have researched such things, you have not."
I'm glad I don't look like an INTP then. The stereotypical image is fat, hairy basement dweller anyway.

Do you see a basement? Prove me wrong.


----------



## Retsu

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Hehe, I know! Internet people are crazy. Sometimes I think I might be an ISFJ cause really what are the chances that I am actually an INFJ and I'm not just fooling myself so I don't know.


join us
join us
one of us
one of us
one of us


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> "I have researched such things, you have not."
> I'm glad I don't look like an INTP then. The stereotypical image is fat, hairy basement dweller anyway.
> View attachment 234762
> 
> Do you see a basement? Prove me wrong.


I see a loft conversion. Your parents didn't have a basement so they converted the attic just to get you out of the main body of the house. :>


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> I see a loft conversion. Your parents didn't have a basement so they converted the attic just to get you out of the main body of the house. :>


What if you are the one living in my basement and I am living in your attic?


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What if you are the one living in my basement and I am living in your attic?


Impossible.

Because I said so.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Because I said so.


That reasoning is invalid. I am victorious. You are also an ESFJ again.


----------



## Adena

Retsu said:


> join us
> join us
> one of us
> one of us
> one of us


Muhahahaha perhaps  I'm so unsure about this it's crazy. Shouldn't I easily know what is my dominant function??


----------



## Retsu

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Muhahahaha perhaps  I'm so unsure about this it's crazy. Shouldn't I easily know what is my dominant function??


You'd think so, but sometimes it isn't.  @_angelcat_, an ISFJ (GO TEAM!) writes an excellent MBTI tumblr and writes about how to know if you're NOT an ISFJ...
How about signs of someone not being an ISFJ? | Funky MBTI Fiction

Here's the other for signs you're not INFJ :>
http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/103595132815/would-you-be-able-to-give-some-tell-tale-signs

This certainly cemented in my head that I'm an ISFJ.


----------



## Adena

Retsu said:


> You'd think so, but sometimes it isn't.  @_angelcat_, an ISFJ (GO TEAM!) writes an excellent MBTI tumblr and writes about how to know if you're NOT an ISFJ...
> How about signs of someone not being an ISFJ? | Funky MBTI Fiction
> Here's the other for signs you're not INFJ :>
> Would you be able to give some tell-tale signs... | Funky MBTI Fiction
> 
> This certainly cemented in my head that I'm an ISFJ.


I know this blog! It's amazing. Hmm, I'm really not sure cause I identify with some of this sayings and some I don't really identify with. I don't know, I still have some thinking to do D:


----------



## Retsu

CosinusNiehaus said:


> I know this blog! It's amazing. Hmm, I'm really not sure cause I identify with some of this sayings and some I don't really identify with. I don't know, I still have some thinking to do D:


How do each of the types react to social... | Funky MBTI Fiction
You will hopefully forgive me then, for linking you to another post of hers. Narrowing down whether you use Si/Ne or Ni/Se is the biggest clue you'll need for deciphering your type. You seem to know you're an IxFJ, which makes it easier.  So which would you relate to more? Which gives you the stomach tickles?


----------



## Adena

Retsu said:


> How do each of the types react to social... | Funky MBTI Fiction
> You will hopefully forgive me then, for linking you to another post of hers. Narrowing down whether you use Si/Ne or Ni/Se is the biggest clue you'll need for deciphering your type. You seem to know you're an IxFJ, which makes it easier.  So which would you relate to more? Which gives you the stomach tickles?


That's alright  I think that I relate more to the Ni/Se part a bit mroe but I'm unsure. _"with no one to discuss ideas and bounce possibilities off of"_ sounds a lot like me as well. But that's Ne, no?


----------



## Retsu

CosinusNiehaus said:


> That's alright  I think that I relate more to the Ni/Se part a bit mroe but I'm unsure. _"with no one to discuss ideas and bounce possibilities off of"_ sounds a lot like me as well. But that's Ne, no?


That is Ne  That's part of the Si-Ne combo.


----------



## Adena

Retsu said:


> That is Ne  That's part of the Si-Ne combo.


Goddamn it but that's INFJ's last function! I'm gonna have to do some more reading xD Thank you! Oh my god we spammed the thread, I'm sorry!


----------



## Retsu

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Goddamn it but that's INFJ's last function! I'm gonna have to do some more reading xD Thank you! Oh my god we spammed the thread, I'm sorry!


DO NOT APOLOGISE WE ARE BEING PRODUCTIVE
last message i swear
Ne isn't the last function, Se is 
I have used my face to get back on topic.

* *


----------



## Psychophant

Retsu said:


> DO NOT APOLOGISE WE ARE BEING PRODUCTIVE
> last message i swear
> Ne isn't the last function, Se is
> I have used my face to get back on topic.
> 
> * *


INFP. Obviously looks don't have too much to do with personality, but based on experience, you just seem like that sort of person.

I don't usually do selfies, but I'll bite since I'm kind of curious..

* *


----------



## Trademark

ENTJ *pointing fingy* (are u guessing guys or arguing)


----------



## Psychophant

Jakenpoi said:


> ENTJ *pointing fingy* (are u guessing guys or arguing)


You got the NT part right. I'm pretty sure if you scowl, most people will guess that much.


----------



## stiletto

INTP? Phoenix seems more of an introverted guy.


----------



## Trademark

Intj


----------



## Psychophant

stiletto said:


> INTP? Phoenix seems more of an introverted guy.


Yep.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@walking tourist isfp??

oh. Here's me. 
View attachment 235594


----------



## Oppa

isfp, i dont really have clue but nobody has sayed it. btw this is for the guy with the scarf presumably way above me. and for the girl just above me i say ENTP masby


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## Sporadic Aura

MindPersonified said:


> View attachment 235610


Well your real type is advertised pretty glaringly in your sig! I was going to guess ENTP before I saw that though. You definitely have an NT look about you, anyways.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @walking tourist isfp??
> 
> oh. Here's me.
> View attachment 235594


To me, this is the most attractive pic of you I've seen yet. Maybe its because your hair looks kinda red here? I have a weakness for that.

Anyways you look like an ENFP to me.


----------



## Bash

Yes, that's en Ne-dom for sure.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Sporadic Aura said:


> Well your real type is advertised pretty glaringly in your sig! I was going to guess ENTP before I saw that though. You definitely have an NT look about you, anyways.


Well, no system and self-analysis is perfect. There is always a chance that I may be wrong. I just decided to post this because most of my pictures show my face as rather cold and unemotional, mostly because it's difficult for me to genuinely smile for pictures. Those always get judgments of INTJ or INTP. I decided to post a picture of me actually smiling and see what I'd get. XD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Intj


----------



## Ophilla

This looks fun, I'll give it a try. c: 
For the person above, ENFJ, perhaps?

How about me?


----------



## Bash

Intp


----------



## Trademark

Intj


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Maybe ISFP


----------



## baby blue me

Isfj


----------



## Bash

Entp


----------



## Adena

@Ophilla ENTP! You're very cute


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> @Ophilla ENTP! You're very cute
> View attachment 236938


I'd say ISTP.


----------



## Bash




----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> @Ophilla ENTP! You're very cute
> View attachment 236938


Ah, INFJ. Well, I did get the functions right.


----------



## ai.tran.75

guess the types of all 3 of us =)


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> View attachment 236946


Hehe, for you, umm XXTP for sure. INTP?


----------



## Bash

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 236962
> View attachment 236970
> View attachment 236978
> View attachment 236986
> 
> 
> guess the types of all 3 of us =)


I am really bad at typing asians, I'm afraid, but you are an Fi user och the left one seems like an IXFJ.


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Hehe, for you, umm XXTP for sure. INTP?


Thank you for your answer. I haven't found out my type yet, but I don't think I am a Ti user.


----------



## Adena

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 236962
> View attachment 236970
> View attachment 236978
> View attachment 236986
> 
> 
> guess the types of all 3 of us =)


the one that holds a glass of wine in the first picture- ISFP
the one who's beside her- ENFP
the left one in the last picture- ISFJ


Bash said:


> Thank you for your answer. I haven't found out my type yet, but I don't think I am a Ti user.


aw sorry  I was also thinking EXTJ for some reason!
EDIT:







hey hey


----------



## ai.tran.75

CosinusNiehaus said:


> the one that holds a glass of wine in the first picture- ISFP
> the one who's beside her- ENFP
> the left one in the last picture- ISFJ
> 
> aw sorry  I was also thinking EXTJ for some reason!


Wow you got 2 accurate  last one is INFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Bash said:


> I am really bad at typing asians, I'm afraid, but you are an Fi user och the left one seems like an IXFJ.


Well you got me being an Fi user correct


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> the one that holds a glass of wine in the first picture- ISFP
> the one who's beside her- ENFP
> the left one in the last picture- ISFJ


That's some impressive typing skills. Agree fully.


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> aw sorry  I was also thinking EXTJ for some reason!


It's not that strange at all, really. Both XXTP and XXTJ are Thinking-dom types.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Bash said:


> View attachment 236946


I'm sensing Ti - the hat is kinda an off humor so ENTP ? Followed by intp and estp


----------



## Bash

ai.tran.75 said:


> Well you got me being an Fi user correct


Thanks. = ) I realized my foundations were rather weak, though.


----------



## Bash

ai.tran.75 said:


> I'm sensing Ti - the hat is kinda an off humor so ENTP ? Followed by intp and estp


Thanks. I will give Ti-Fe another chance.


----------



## Adena

ai.tran.75 said:


> Wow you got 2 accurate  last one is INFP


Aw damn! At least I was right about Si and Ne xD You and your friends are all Fi


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> That's some impressive typing skills. Agree fully.


Aw thank you!


----------



## Trademark

Beautifully INFJ


----------



## Retsu

I usually take pictures smiling but I realise this isn't actually representative of my face, so this is my resting face.
Also L strikes me very much as INTP. 


* *


----------



## Adena

PRETTY EYES you look ISTJ here 







that's me in a military activity so no makeup here D: I do like the uniforms though!


----------



## Retsu

CosinusNiehaus said:


> PRETTY EYES you look ISTJ here
> View attachment 237018
> 
> that's me in a military activity so no makeup here D: I do like the uniforms though!


Whoa d00d your eyes must be radioactive because they're literally glowing.
You look ENFP for some reason. Maybe it's the radiation eyes.


----------



## Adena

Retsu said:


> Whoa d00d your eyes must be radioactive because they're literally glowing.
> You look ENFP for some reason. Maybe it's the radiation eyes.


RADIATION EYES I think I want it to be my new username xD


----------



## mysteryghost94

View attachment 237162


Turn down for what

Nevermind my ~beautiful~ face (as Retsu so clearly says isn't ;_, tell me. :3


----------



## Grain of Sugar

earth to adam said:


> can i play?
> 
> View attachment 239834


enfp?


----------



## earth to adam

BlueberryCupcake said:


> enfp?


not quite. ;d


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

In my Ushanka I walked home from school looking like a Russian immigrant.


----------



## Mcunkin Hamester

@Grandmaster Yoda I'm going to go with INTP.

Now I'll try.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

ISTP.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

I don't know which type but you look as if you were about to destroy somebody. INTJ?

__
->Profile pic


----------



## Mcunkin Hamester

rhoynarqueen said:


> ISTP.


lolno.

Also, I'm going with INTJ as well.


----------



## jjcu

rhoynarqueen said:


> istp.


enfp?


----------



## AesSidhe

JJCU, based on your profile picture I think you'd be an ISFP (but bordeline INFP might be possible) D

What about me?


----------



## jjcu

^ I think Infj/Enfj.


----------



## AesSidhe

I'm secretly an INFP DD


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Noir

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 242514


ENTJ


* *


----------



## mackauf

Noir said:


> ENTJ
> 
> 
> * *



ENTx. Hm... I'll go with ENTJ.


----------



## Retsu

@mackauf

INxJ, it's the pursed lips and downward curve of the mouth. Maybe T.

My face behind spoiler

* *


----------



## Bash

I do already know your type, so I'll go for the Enneagram. 5w6


----------



## Bash

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 242514


I approve of this picture. Te-Fi-axis.


----------



## Retsu

Bash said:


> I do already know your type, so I'll go for the Enneagram. 5w6


d00d
Eh well, I'm 6w5 so close enough, 9/10
I have considered 5w6 before because I am afraid of being incompetent but meh. I am more like 6, really.


----------



## Bash

Retsu said:


> d00d
> Eh well, I'm 6w5 so close enough, 9/10
> I have considered 5w6 before because I am afraid of being incompetent but meh. I am more like 6, really.


So you tend to be more 9ish than 8ish when you are at your best?


----------



## Retsu

Bash said:


> So you tend to be more 9ish than 8ish when you are at your best?


I completely forgot about integration/disintegration.
Gimme a second to read up on them.

Yeah, I'm more like 9 when healthy.


----------



## Retsu

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I want to say ESFP for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 245386


ISFJ for some reason. Very friendly smile.

Face behind spoiler. I got a pashmina 

* *


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> ISFJ for some reason. Very friendly smile.
> 
> Face behind spoiler. I got a pashmina
> 
> * *


Hipster


----------



## Retsu

grandmaster yoda said:


> hipster


i look cute and fabulous fak u
hipster is not a type


----------



## DudeGuy

Retsu said:


> i look cute and fabulous fak u
> hipster is not a type


Hipsters are the type of people who stole my clothes and wear trilby hats. You're no hipster. ISFP?


( Darn it, I'm wrong. )


----------



## Noir

Retsu said:


> ISFJ for some reason. Very friendly smile.
> 
> Face behind spoiler. I got a pashmina
> 
> * *


I know you're an ISTJ, but I think you look like an ISFJ? You know, if you want people to guess your type by you're image, you really ought to hide your sig. Though hipster seems to fit you too (the scarf, the headphones, the glasses).

Here is my picture, and no, I did not use a potato to shoot it.


----------



## Retsu

Noir said:


> I know you're an ISTJ, but I think you look like an ISFJ? You know, if you want people to guess your type by you're image, you really ought to hide your sig. Though hipster seems to fit you too (the scarf, the headphones, the glasses).
> 
> Here is my picture, and no, I did not use a potato to shoot it.


Bleh, I forgot. I'll remember next time. Maybe. My glasses are normal :'(
I guess you're ExFJ because 3w2 
And the party lights. And the host like appearance.


----------



## Noir

Retsu said:


> Bleh, I forgot. I'll remember next time. Maybe. My glasses are normal :'(
> I guess you're ExFJ because 3w2
> And the party lights. And the host like appearance.


That is cheating. You're supposed to guess by the picture, not the sig.

EDIT: That's it. No more smiling in pictures for me.


----------



## Bash

Enfj


----------



## Retsu

Noir said:


> That is cheating. You're supposed to guess by the picture, not the sig.
> 
> EDIT: That's it. No more smiling in pictures for me.


I would have said ExFJ anyway, you still look like you've taken a break from a party to take that. 
Also you're ENTJ right? Surely you should be cheating too, not scolding me for being RESOURCEFUL, not cheating.


----------



## Bash

Retsu said:


> I would have said ExFJ anyway, you still look like you've taken a break from a party to take that.
> Also you're ENTJ right? Surely you should be cheating too, not scolding me for being RESOURCEFUL, not cheating.


Resourseful is more Ne than Ni, in my opinion. I would turn XSTJ and rage at someone not following the rules. = )

I'll revise this to: not a Te-dom thing.


----------



## inregardstomyself

Posted this on another thread, but go, go, go 

View attachment 247530


----------



## Akbar2k7

inregardstomyself said:


> Posted this on another thread, but go, go, go
> 
> View attachment 247530


Ok lets do this,

Touchy feely plushes in the background coloured wall, Se is strong.

The smile is warm and friendly. (Fe) 

ESTP.

my pictures in my avatar but hes another for teh lulz.


----------



## inregardstomyself

Akbar2k7 said:


> Ok lets do this,
> 
> Touchy feely plushes in the background coloured wall, Se is strong.
> 
> The smile is warm and friendly. (Fe)
> 
> ESTP.
> 
> my pictures in my avatar but hes another for teh lulz.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247850


Lol ESTP? Well I think ESTPs are pretty BA so I'll take it :')

Okayyy for you I'm getting an ENFP vibe.

The profile pic seems friendly and sympathetic but not super engaging (so Fi over Fe?). The mustache pic says "I'm funny and don't take myself too seriously" but it's all for the sake of creating a fun environment that everyone can enjoy.

EDIT: My mom actually decorated my room


----------



## inregardstomyself

Bash said:


> No. It's because you look like something in between a hipster and a jock=ENTP.


Holy cow, this is actually literally the most accurate description of my brother (ENTP).


----------



## Bash

inregardstomyself said:


> posted this on another thread, but go, go, go
> 
> View attachment 247530


exfj


----------



## Akbar2k7

inregardstomyself said:


> Lol ESTP? Well I think ESTPs are pretty BA so I'll take it :')
> 
> Okayyy for you I'm getting an ENFP vibe.
> 
> The profile pic seems friendly and sympathetic but not super engaging (so Fi over Fe?). The mustache pic says "I'm funny and don't take myself too seriously" but it's all for the sake of creating a fun environment that everyone can enjoy.
> 
> EDIT: My mom actually decorated my room


Spot on


----------



## ClarityOfVision

ENTP 

*after looking * Ugh, pity...ENFP. Most of the ENFP's I met I just couldn't deal with. Bloody oversensitive overemotional blabbermouths. The exception confirms the rule, so maybe you're different.


----------



## saythe

clarityofvision said:


> entp
> 
> *after looking * ugh, pity...enfp. Most of the enfp's i met i just couldn't deal with. Bloody oversensitive overemotional blabbermouths. The exception confirms the rule, so maybe you're different.


intp?


----------



## Json221

*boop* DELETION :O
EDIT: Guessing @_saythe_ ... ENFP?


----------



## Slagasauras

json221 said:


> excuse the bedhead and facial hair, i'm still on break.
> 
> Here's my default face, worn 90% of the time (should be easy):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's me trying to do other types. Let me know how well i did.
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> estp(???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Guessing @_saythe_ ... Enfp?


intp.


----------



## DomNapoleon

*wrong thread lol*​


----------



## PrincessK




----------



## Json221

^LOL classic


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

_Salutations._


----------



## PrincessK

Json221 said:


> ^LOL classic


What? Sorry, not good at knowing how to link them or whatever. They work on my laptop if you copy & paste the links. My computer's in my uncle's name, hence the "Allen". Did you check if they work? I guess you assumed I was joking based on your comment?


----------



## Json221

PrincessK said:


> What? Sorry, not good at knowing how to link them or whatever. They work on my laptop if you copy & paste the links. My computer's in my uncle's name, hence the "Allen". Did you check if they work? I guess you assumed I was joking based on your comment?


Sorry, I was just being mean. What you gave was the paths to the photos on your computer. You have to actually upload them to to a website or put them as an attachment. We have no way to access those photos in your computer otherwise. 

Use something like imgur.com

E: The reason it works on your laptop is because chrome (or whatever) is smart enough to realize you're not looking for a website, but for a file.


----------



## PrincessK

Json221 said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Sorry, not good at knowing how to link them or whatever. They work on my laptop if you copy & paste the links. My computer's in my uncle's name, hence the "Allen". Did you check if they work? I guess you assumed I was joking based on your comment?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was just being mean. What you gave was the paths to the photos on your computer. You have to actually upload them to to a website or put them as an attachment. We have no way to access those photos in your computer otherwise.
> 
> Use something like imgur.com
> 
> E: The reason it works on your laptop is because chrome (or whatever) is smart enough to realize you're not looking for a website, but for a file.
Click to expand...

You're fine, no worries. I'll try out that website then. The pics I wanted to put were saved from my instagram, some from my previous phone & iPod, but I'll just post some from my phone then. Just wondered what "vibe" my photos would give off. That makes complete sense why they worked for me then but not you.


----------



## PrincessK

imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
@Json221 Yes, I totally got all the ones off my laptop that I originally wanted to post too. Didn't think it would work that well. Really hope the links work now.


----------



## PrincessK

^ Ok, so guesses guys for me?


----------



## Json221

@PrincessK Yup, they work!


----------



## General Lee Awesome

imagine that I am actually smiling....


----------



## Adena

Isfj


----------



## PrincessK

PrincessK said:


> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> imgur: the simple image sharer


What about ME guys? Anyone wanna guess?


----------



## Adena

@PrincessK XSFP?


----------



## PrincessK

CosinusNiehaus said:


> @PrincessK XSFP?


Possibly!  Still trying to figure out my type, but I do think I'm some sort of SP. Just wondered what other people would think I come off as.


----------



## Adena

PrincessK said:


> Possibly!  Still trying to figure out my type, but I do think I'm some sort of SP. Just wondered what other people would think I come off as.


Have you filled out any questionnaires? Maybe I can assist you!
(Also, what type do I look like? Just for fun )


----------



## Trademark

Ahem! My sis looks pretty ;')


----------



## Adena

Jakenpoi said:


> Ahem! My sis looks pretty ;')


Aww sweetie  Thank you!


----------



## PrincessK

CosinusNiehaus said:


> PrincessK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly!  Still trying to figure out my type, but I do think I'm some sort of SP. Just wondered what other people would think I come off as.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you filled out any questionnaires? Maybe I can assist you!
> (Also, what type do I look like? Just for fun )
Click to expand...

I have, but all my questionnaires are really old. The most recent person helping me figure it out has narrowed it down to ESxP. I'm always open to opinions, though, so I'll let you ya know if I fill out some new ones. The pics don't come up really on my phone, which I'm on now, so I'll guess yours when I go on my laptop later. Any guesses on my friends & family from my pics? I do know like 5 of their types. lol


----------



## Neuroticon

ESFx?


----------



## bleghc

Well, I'd feel guilty if I didn't do part of the game so I'm gonna guess from the username as well as the icon... INTJ, INFJ, or INTP... I'm guessing the third?

View attachment 249922


----------



## Neuroticon

OrdinarySnowflake said:


> Well, I'd feel guilty if I didn't do part of the game so I'm gonna guess from the username as well as the icon... INTJ, INFJ, or INTP... I'm guessing the third?


You are indeed...correct! You win the pleasure of having a conversation with me.

Unfortunately I don't see your picture but just from your username I'm going to bet on INFP.


----------



## bleghc

Oh, yay! Your writing style also gives off an INTP vibe so something worth noting. And you guessed that from my username? Well, damn... I didn't really think that gave anything off but kudos to you. c:

(And anyone wanting to join in as well are obviously free to ignore this and just post their picture... ^^)


----------



## PrincessK

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Have you filled out any questionnaires? Maybe I can assist you!
> (Also, what type do I look like? Just for fun )


I'll guess IxFJ for you


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Darkbloom

NFP

Can't post pics,you can go to my profile


----------



## Modal Soul

@_Living dead_ ENTJ and my god you are beautiful

@_Xahhakatar_ hahaha love it


----------



## Trademark

You look pretty indeed. Anyway, here's mine.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jakenpoi said:


> You look pretty indeed. Anyway, here's mine.


albert fish? judging on appearance (isolating all the things i know about the guy)


introverted eyes- i
non expressive face- thinker
clothing/hair well put together- S
posture isnt straight- p

istp from the picture 








type my cousin


----------



## Modal Soul

@_ai.tran.75_ IxFP




Jakenpoi said:


> *You look pretty indeed.*


yeah i think you missed the point of this thread


----------



## Neuroticon

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 249682
> 
> type my cousin


ESF something.

Here's me









And @Modal Soul is a qt.


----------



## Trademark

@Akbar2k7 @Yoohoo Larry @ClarityOfVision @saythe @inregardstomyself​


>


you'd approached me with your hospitable look, and _you'd just allowed me to enter to your open house without taking off my shoes full of dirt..._ gonna go with the giver, ENFJ


>


too much focused on his physical appearance (and your avatar, boy)... I bet you like to work out, and you wear your suave mustache as your method for alluring chicks, eh a Don Romantico ESTP?


>


chilll... seems like you just prefer simple shot.. makes sense huh.. you look more ISTJ for me..


>


and you were sitting on your bed when taking that shot, didn't you? uuut, seems like you were about to cover your face. Shy? I think you're INFP.


>


yohooo?! this is an example of frustrated smile > just like you were inside your restroom (I didn't see your sofa behind your back). and you were discharging your bowels while taking that shot haha joke. But I already seen your album (the shitface behind the avatar). You have a relaxed face, makes me think you have the INFP features.


----------



## Trademark

@ai.tran.75 @Neuroticon and @Modal Soul

>


This is your cousin? She's charming (and her smile).. She has the resemblance of my first love, who was typed as ENFP. So I gonna go with ENFP. If you don't mind me typing your avatar:


>


ISFJ. You have a Chinese look. So you're familiar with Werewolf of Wysteria? How'bout his gruesome, disturbing crimes? He is regarded as one of the worst human in the history. I think he suffers now in hell or cannibalized inside their chambers haha. This pedophilic senile is also known as 'The Gray Man'.


>


 Man, what time is it? Try to look on your watch and pause.. (maintain that grumpy face).. and you will be typed as ENTJ.


>


I missed the point of this thread. What the heck I'm being dumb. But this pretty-looking girl reminds me of my INFP sitmate when I was in 10th grade. Your smile reveals your weak Fe.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Neuroticon said:


> ESF something.
> 
> Here's me
> View attachment 249754
> 
> 
> 
> And @Modal Soul is a qt.


Quite accurate - she's an esfp  

For you - introvert - solemn expression thinker 
I'm going with intp or istp 














this is me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuroticon

ai.tran.75 said:


> this is me


You are indeed correct. I am a dominant introverted thinker.
My first guess was an ESFP but wasn't entirely sure so decided to play it safe.

As for you, most likely an ENFP. A pretty attractive one as well. 


@_Jakenpoi_ Nooo, ENTJs look way more intimidating. And I've had the watch since this summer, usually I don't wear one.


----------



## ectomorphine

<---- type this guy


----------



## Ben8

This should be funny


----------



## Modal Soul

@Ben8 INFJ


re-posting​ because i like getting typed



Modal Soul said:


>


----------



## Ben8

Modal Soul said:


> @_Ben8_ INFJ
> 
> 
> re-posting​ because i like getting typed


I'm terrible at typing people based on appearance, but my guess is...INFP?


----------



## bleghc

@Ben8 You seem like an INFJ but that's just me.  And generally just in the Dreamer temperament but if not, my second choice would be INTP.

View attachment 250858


----------



## ShadowsRunner

In a tree...

WAITING TO POUNCE!!!!


----------



## 66393

cloudyskies said:


> View attachment 253834
> 
> 
> in a tree...
> 
> Waiting to pounce!!!!


isfp


----------



## 66393

lul


----------



## 66393

michaelthemessiah97 said:


> enfj?


estj?


----------



## bleghc

You seem like an ENTP from the picture you posted. Don't seem too much of an introvert and your avatar kind of gives off a vibe of being an NTP. Best guess is ENTP and if not, ESTP.

View attachment 253898


----------



## ai.tran.75

CloudySkies said:


> View attachment 253834
> 
> 
> In a tree...
> 
> WAITING TO POUNCE!!!!


Body gesture close- introvert
Eyes wandering off- intuitive 
Carefree style /lays back looking- perceiving 
Your username doesn't strike thinker much 


INFP ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

ai.tran.75 said:


> Body gesture close- introvert
> Eyes wandering off- intuitive
> Carefree style /lays back looking- perceiving
> Your username doesn't strike thinker much
> 
> 
> INFP ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...I actually thought it was obvious for some reaa


son, mostly because of my eyes and facial expression.
I think a lot of INFP's have large eyes and something sort of child like about them.

Kind of think of this


----------



## ClarityOfVision

@_CloudySkies_ @_ai.tran.75_ You didn't post a picture. This annoys me. You're blocking the thread. I think the point of the thread is to discuss something while still posting pictures. I'll start it up again. CloudySkies I type you as ENFJ.* 













*


----------



## Modal Soul

@ClarityOfVision i choose you wait no i mean i type you ISFP


----------



## JasmineDarlene

There isn't a pic for ModalSoul above so I'll try and type Clarity of Vision. You seem like an ESFP


----------



## ClarityOfVision

@Modal Soul @JasmineDarlene It's interesting how, just by posing in a different way, people type in different ways. Experimentation with the perception of people  

You seem like an ISFJ @JasmineDarlene


----------



## Adena

@ClarityOfVision you seem XXTJ in that photo!  Perhaps ENTJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75

ClarityOfVision said:


> @_CloudySkies_ @_ai.tran.75_ You didn't post a picture. This annoys me. You're blocking the thread. I think the point of the thread is to discuss something while still posting pictures. I'll start it up again. CloudySkies I type you as ENFJ.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


considering the fact that ive posted my pic several times already i dont think its necessary to post again- and im analyzing the pic
anyhow for you

the fact that you're pissed off for the thread not following exact order- Judging
body gesture close- introvert

ixfj or ixtj

im guessing Istj


----------



## Retsu

You look pretty demure. INFP.
Face behind spoiler

* *


----------



## 45130

Retsu said:


> You look pretty demure. INFP.
> Face behind spoiler
> 
> * *


ftfy

honestly i'd say ISTJ. 
Maybe ISFJ or INTJ.




View attachment 256194


----------



## melancholy

Rage Kage said:


> ftfy
> 
> honestly i'd say ISTJ.
> Maybe ISFJ or INTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256194


I would guess INFJ.


----------



## FlightlessBird

@melancholy

isfp?











Im not sure about my type so you'll have to make a guess haha


----------



## Mr inappropriate

FlightlessBird said:


> @melancholy
> 
> isfp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure about my type so you'll have to make a guess haha
> 
> View attachment 256266
> 
> 
> View attachment 256282


Estp ?


----------



## FlightlessBird

@crashbandicoot ESTJ? 

ESTP is one of my possibilities  btw can I ask why do you think that?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

FlightlessBird said:


> @crashbandicoot ESTJ?
> 
> ESTP is one of my possibilities  btw can I ask why do you think that?


I dont usually let people ask me questions but since your sexy, you got away with that.

You have a figure that tells people that you are there with some sorta intensity. You smoke in your avatar, and look like a bad-ass girl. Also the background of room doesnt look feelery.

Can I ask why estj ? :kitteh:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

@crashbandicoot

You seem like an ISTJ.

I know this pic is small, I was having trouble enlarging it for some reason. I'm the one furthest to the right (black pants, blue shirt, black jacket). Type all of us if you want.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Sporadic Aura said:


> @crashbandicoot
> 
> You seem like an ISTJ.
> 
> I know this pic is small, I was having trouble enlarging it for some reason. I'm the one furthest to the right (black pants, blue shirt, black jacket). Type all of us if you want.
> 
> View attachment 256914


Gonna type y'all.

From left to right: istp - esfj - intj - infp - esfp - intp


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

sporadic aura said:


> @_crashbandicoot_
> 
> you seem like an istj.
> 
> I know this pic is small, i was having trouble enlarging it for some reason. I'm the one furthest to the right (black pants, blue shirt, black jacket). Type all of us if you want.
> 
> View attachment 256914


istp, esfj, enfp, isfj, isfp, enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@An Obese Skeleton

ISFP


----------



## FlightlessBird

crashbandicoot said:


> I dont usually let people ask me questions but since your sexy, you got away with that.
> 
> You have a figure that tells people that you are there with some sorta intensity. You smoke in your avatar, and look like a bad-ass girl. Also the background of room doesnt look feelery.
> 
> Can I ask why estj ? :kitteh:


You look like a tough and demanding guy haha


----------



## bleghc

XSTP. I'm probably off with this one, but anyway - I'm going to assume you to be an introvert because of the somewhat reserved avatar, though I can't necessarily disagree with why some people may say it seems more extroverted. S because you seem to be more of a spontaneous person who kind of just lives in the moment, once again from the avatar. T and P are more of a hunch, though. So final guess is ISTP, though I'm probably very off. 

View attachment 257258


----------



## tangosthenes

isfj mbti, isfp in socionics

winter white version


----------



## MonkOnAcid

Esfp


----------



## tangosthenes

MonkOnAcid said:


> Esfp


I look like an ESFP or the person above me does?


----------



## MonkOnAcid

you


----------



## tangosthenes

MonkOnAcid said:


> you


well, I didn't expect that haha


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Er.


----------



## bleghc

@tangosthenes Yeah - you seem like you'd definitely be more of an INTJ than an ESFP. I'd guess INTJ. (Though, INTP is second choice.) Your facial expression gave off more of an introverted attitude and you don't seem that much of a "feeler". As for your enneagram, I'd guess 5w6.
@perpetuallyreticent (First of all, you're so freaking adorable!!! >^<) And if I already didn't know your type, I'd be stuck with IXFP. But, you still give off the ISFP vibe. Stereotyping here but your hair and lip piercing kind of gave me that impression, as well as your shirt in the second. c: 2w3 as your enneagram as well.


----------



## bleghc

View attachment 258402


View attachment 258410


----------



## NurseCat

OrdinarySnowflake said:


> View attachment 258402
> 
> 
> View attachment 258410


Your type is in your signature! I would've guess ENTP, though. 

[[PICTURE REMOVED]]


----------



## daniluni

see my profile picture pleaaase?


----------



## NurseCat

daniluni said:


> see my profile picture pleaaase?


infp.


----------



## daniluni

Cat Enthusiast said:


> infp.


same type for you, sweetie


----------



## Daniellekk

??


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

INFP 6w7 Sp/Sx


----------



## SigmaEffectual

TwinAnthos said:


> Ok. Happens all the time too me, I tend to see more than neccesary since people don't accept it when I say what I mean so I assume that they don't mean what they say but something else. :tongue:
> I thought so, but then again, I've been wrong before, turned really awkward once.
> You do look like the ISTP poster guy roud: I was trying to see where you are, at first I assumed you were in some summer house attic but then I saw a railing, got me really confused ... Care to share?
> Also, I've been meaning to ask you this, what does you name mean? I was trying to google it but then it just got strange.


Hehe... Just my front porch. My tablet was facing up, and I didn't know I could take pictures like that and it was an accident.

Sigma = mathematical sum
Effectual = successful in producing a desired or intended result; effective.

Basically just means "knows how to do math"... Stupid right? lol!


----------



## TwinAnthos

SigmaEffectual said:


> Hehe... Just my front porch. My tablet was facing up, and I didn't know I could take pictures like that and it was an accident.
> 
> Sigma = mathematical sum
> Effectual = successful in producing a desired or intended result; effective.
> 
> Basically just means "knows how to do math"... Stupid right? lol!


Ok. That explains the odd angle. roud:

It's awesome. I like it. Mine is just a strange coincidence (which I call life) that I used. Yours is actually thought out =)


----------



## SigmaEffectual

TwinAnthos said:


> Ok. That explains the odd angle. roud:
> 
> It's awesome. I like it. Mine is just a strange coincidence (which I call life) that I used. Yours is actually thought out =)


Yours is still cool though. Anthos from GotG... :kitteh:


----------



## TwinAnthos

SigmaEffectual said:


> Yours is still cool though. Anthos from GotG... :kitteh:


Really? Never though it was very cool, but thanks. I had no idea who that was, but I checked him up and he's kinda cool. I'll have to look into him more. :happy:


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

lucky luciano said:


> View attachment 271042


estp/entj

View attachment 273834


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Intp.


----------



## The_Wanderer

INFJ. You're all INFJs.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Intp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274090
> 
> 
> View attachment 274098


You know if you were a little bit tanner, you'd actually look just like Jolie in your avatar. You're smokin. INFJ


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

The_Wanderer said:


> INFJ. You're all INFJs.


Good God, I'm an ENTJ.


----------



## Adena

Try me and my second cousin? I'm the blonde one


----------



## Vaka

INFJ and your cousin maybe EXFP


----------



## Gorgon

INFP or INFJ


----------



## Deus Absconditus

INFP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Istp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Iron Throne said:


> Istp
> 
> View attachment 275442
> 
> 
> View attachment 275450


ENxJ

And please, for the love of god, shave that moustache. You're a cute guy but it just doesn't work for you. Hell, that wouldn't work for anybody.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> ENxJ
> 
> And please, for the love of god, shave that moustache. You're a cute guy but it just doesn't work for you. Hell, that wouldn't work for anybody.


LOL. I'm too lazy too shave that mustache. You're not the first person to have told me that.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Iron Throne said:


> Istp
> 
> View attachment 275442
> 
> 
> View attachment 275450


ENTJ?
Guess this dude. Clue: NOT a Sensor.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ENTJ?


I'm noticing a pattern. When I smile in these pictures, people guess ENTJ. When I don't, they guess INTJ.


----------



## DudeGuy

retsu said:


> infj i feel
> 
> face behind spoiler
> 
> * *


entp?


----------



## Superfluous

Sporadic Aura said:


> enfp


what about me says enfp?


----------



## backdrop12

I thought It was sugar ....
and somehow I was possessed by the devil . Now I know why people say alcohol is addicting first ya like " aw this will be fun 8D" and then its like " MINEZ  " XD


----------



## bleghc

Your picture screams ENFP. Your caption proved to match with my theory as well, with the picture. You seem to be the laidback guy that everyone likes to ask advice on because you're always so chill, hah.

- 

View attachment 280762

This picture kind of annoys me because half of my face is lit from the Christmas tree while the other isn't so... yeah, but whatevs.


----------



## serenitative

I'm getting a goofy INFJ vibe from you.










Try this one.


----------



## Macrosapien

Gray Romantic said:


> The eyes, really! And the understanding look and a little smile was Fe



I'm thinking I have to get more intellectually involved in this type business, for if one can see it through a face, I wonder what that suggests about psychology? Psychology, after all is physical, but our how faces come to be structured, even body, suggests things about the unseen quality of our nature, our psyche. So it makes one wonder, to what degree do we study a "science of the mind", when it is also in our bodies, such as its look, and perhaps even motor functions. 

The only thing I have heard of about INFJ is the eyes... there is a slight downward curve towards the end of the eyes. This is what someone said on this forum a few years ago, it sort of stuck with me, but I don't know how accurate or correct that is, seems very subjective.


----------



## Macrosapien

serenitative said:


> I'm getting a goofy INFJ vibe from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one.



When I looked at your picture, I also looked at your avatar, and it sort of gives it away LOL. I'm not an expert though, but its interesting, in your avatar, you look so different, vs this picture with you all done up. So my opinion doesnt really matter at this point, as I already know now. But I would not have thought the picture in the avatar was that type, it feels different to me. but then again, I dont know nothing about this typology system, besides what it suggests about me.


----------



## Arcypher

INFJ. There's something about that vibe I get from that picture.

Mine:









My messy dorm room is obviously the most attractive thing.


----------



## Cesspool

serenitative said:


> I'm getting a goofy INFJ vibe from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one.


Cutie


----------



## incision

serenitative said:


> I'm getting a goofy INFJ vibe from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one.


Your avatar and this pic conflict to some extent. The avatar suggests INFP where this pic suggests INFJ.

Guess my type based on my avatar.


----------



## Macrosapien

Cesspool said:


> Cutie



we all know that she is aesthetically pleasing to the eye, but what is her type man, from the picture.


----------



## Macrosapien

Duo said:


> Your avatar and this pic conflict to some extent. The avatar suggests INFP where this pic suggests INFJ.
> 
> Guess my type based on my avatar.


I
'm a cheater I went to look at your profile and nothing was there. I don't want to play this game lol. INTJ...


----------



## incision

Pseudonymity said:


> I
> 'm a cheater I went to look at your profile and nothing was there. I don't want to play this game lol. INTJ...


You're actually very close but not quite. Well done though!


----------



## Macrosapien

Duo said:


> You're actually very close but not quite. Well done though!



Thank you but no cigar. For it to be very close it could be INTP, which is why I had put originally, but put INTJ second... I would think this would be "very close" since its in the same NT category...but then it could be ENTJ.... but then it could be INFJ... but then it could be ISTJ LOL.... but I am THINKING ITS NOT Se... to be very close, I feel very far away, as there is a lot of possibilities.


----------



## incision

Pseudonymity said:


> Thank you but no cigar. For it to be very close it could be INTP, which is why I had put originally, but put INTJ second... I would think this would be "very close" since its in the same NT category...but then it could be ENTJ.... but then it could be INFJ... but then it could be ISTJ LOL.... but I am THINKING ITS NOT Se... to be very close, I feel very far away, as there is a lot of possibilities.


It's def not high Se or Si. An intuitive thinker so that leaves ENTJ or INTP where INTPs usually have a relatively congenial expression due to their inferior Fe. This leaves....ENTJ or eNTj to be more precise. Thanks for playing. :-D


----------



## Macrosapien

Duo said:


> It's def not high Se or Si. An intuitive thinker so that leaves ENTJ or INTP where INTPs usually have a relatively congenial expression due to their inferior Fe. This leaves....ENTJ or eNTj to be more precise. Thanks for playing. :-D



Aw so ENTJ... or eNTj, well that is very close, not sure why I confused it with all that other stuff.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## mysterie

intj


----------



## bleghc

You seem like an INTJ. You kind of have this condescending and cheeky aura/vibe - of course, that's a bad stereotype of INTJs' but I mean, yeah... confident for the right reasons, I guess? Second guess would be ENTJ. Then again, INTP's also a possibility... hmm.

View attachment 283722

My attempt at looking serious and at least decently attractive...? Aha.


----------



## raskoolz

You strike me as someone who's an Ne user. You have that glint in your eyes that looks like you're constantly making observations and connections with the world. Your post also somehow gives me the vibe that you're very speculative and inquisitive lol. Some sort of xNxP I think, but if I had to settle on a type.. probably ENFP?


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Yomiel said:


> Two for two.


Ok, I'm going to cheat and look at your profile. Since you didn't make duck faces I would guess IxTP. I believe I can generally tell if someone is I/E based off the vibe in their appearance. Also P/J by how put together their hair and dress is. T/F is harder and I honestly don't know how to distinguish between S/N based on looks.


----------



## NurseCat

Sporadic Aura said:


> INFJ
> 
> I'm on the left with the hair. You can type my friends too.
> 
> View attachment 291802


You look ISFP, red crewneck looks ENTJ, flannel looks INTP (definitely an introvert), right looks ENFP. 


Guess me anybody?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Cat Enthusiast said:


> You look ISFP, red crewneck looks ENTJ, flannel looks INTP (definitely an introvert), right looks ENFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess me anybody?


You look like an INFP.

And sorry to say, but you are way off on your typings of me and my friends! =p


----------



## NurseCat

Sporadic Aura said:


> You look like an INFP.
> 
> And sorry to say, but you are way off on your typings of me and my friends! =p


Eh, I'll get better at phototyping. As a second guess I'll say you're INTP. Don't know about the rest.
Wondering why you typed me as INFP, when I think INFP I think something like this:


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Cat Enthusiast said:


> Guess me anybody?


You look like an INxP

Edit: Although your cat avatar looks like something a sensor would pick. It's very amusing to the senses.


----------



## Samsonite08

Infj


----------



## NurseCat

Revolver Ocelot said:


> You look like an INxP
> 
> Edit: Although your cat avatar looks like something a sensor would pick. It's very amusing to the senses.


The cat looks like she is saying "how may I help you" and I love that. She is a kind old soul.


----------



## Samsonite08

Cat Enthusiast said:


> The cat looks like she is saying "how may I help you" and I love that. She is a kind old soul.


saw your picture and i'd guess INFJ
p.s. am new getting used to replying with quotes and replying in general


----------



## NurseCat

Samsonite08 said:


> saw your picture and i'd guess INFJ
> p.s. am new getting used to replying with quotes and replying in general


Finally somebody guessed it. 
Based on your avatar I'd guess ESTP.









What do you guys think this rabbit is? Looks cozy.


----------



## Samsonite08

Cat Enthusiast said:


> Finally somebody guessed it.
> Based on your avatar I'd guess ESTP.
> 
> View attachment 296730
> 
> 
> What do you guys think this rabbit is? Looks cozy.


ISTP but that is my more approachable smile something i've been working on haha


----------



## HARVA

Sporadic Aura said:


> INFJ
> 
> I'm on the left with the hair. You can type my friends too.
> 
> View attachment 291802


This sounds pretty shallow, but here it goes:
Sporadic Aura - INTX
P - for the hair
J - for body-build, top

Red top - ENFJ
Checks - ESFX
Gray - INXJ

I'm curious to know, what are their types?


----------



## HARVA

Cat Enthusiast said:


> Guess me anybody?


+INFP based on photo, of course.


----------



## NurseCat

HARVA said:


> +INFP based on photo, of course.


I'm with her, tell us what you and your buddie are, @Sporadic Aura.
And why I look INFP...!


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Cat Enthusiast said:


> I'm with her, tell us what you and your buddie are, @Sporadic Aura.
> And why I look INFP...!


Well for men, when I think of 'J' I think collared shirts freshly pressed and tucked in, combed hair, and straight posture.


----------



## HARVA

I imagine INFJ to look mysterious, serious, sometimes they do a half smile but their eyes look directly, intensely to cam. Also, you are sporting a cutesy anime, school girl look (if I'm not mistaken,) which I think an INFJ would not gravitate into in terms of fashion.


----------



## Ninjaws

Cat Enthusiast said:


> Finally somebody guessed it.
> Based on your avatar I'd guess ESTP.
> 
> View attachment 296730
> 
> 
> What do you guys think this rabbit is? Looks cozy.


Soo.. Cute.. Must.. Pet..


----------



## NurseCat

HARVA said:


> I imagine INFJ to look mysterious, serious, sometimes they do a half smile but their eyes look directly, intensely to cam. Also, you are sporting a cutesy anime, school girl look (if I'm not mistaken,) which I think an INFJ would not gravitate into in terms of fashion.


Hmm.
I'll take that for an answer.


----------



## saythe




----------



## Revolver Ocelot

saythe said:


> View attachment 298194
> 
> View attachment 298202


You look like an I and a J. So following that line of thought that leaves ISTJ ISFJ INFJ INTJ. INFJ is too rare so I'm going to scratch that out. I'm going to go with INTJ.


----------



## HARVA

^That's my first guess too IxxJ, but according to my crystal ball he is an extrovert =) I'd go with ExxJ


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

ientipi said:


> Thank you, i am Colombian, Italian and German. Any speculations on my MBTI? I really am quite curious about how obvious it is haha


Would your username have anything to do with your MBTI? roud: Even without looking at your username you're clearly an introvert. And the vibe you give off is that of a perceiver. Judging types give off a different vibe... it feels like they're judging people and objects around them and that's how they navigate the world. And you do look intuitive. I think the hardest for you is telling if you are a T or a F.


----------



## ientipi

@_TelepathicGoose_

haha I can see how I look like an INFJ in these pics because of my neat(ish) hair coulpled with the fact that I have actually been experimenting with seeming more approachable through pictures which is most likely why I seem as more of a feeler. Thank you for the response, it is much appreciated 😄 
@_Revolver Ocelot_ 


ah very observational with the username, kudos 😄👏 
for some reason the fact that you say I'm easily perceived as an introvert makes me very proud...don't know exactly why especially since I usually hold a preferance for extroverts.....
actually I think I do know! it's because this last year I had a friend who is very mystified and intrigued with introverts and the idea of seeming so mysterious appeals to me greatly. and yes I do realize that contradicts with my whole 'experimenting with coming off as approachable' thing but that is more so for developing a greater array of skills.
thanks for basically saying I'm an obvious intuitive, I assume you are one as well judging from your writing style.
the T or F dilema you face is as I said to telepathicgoose, a result of me playing around with different states of mind while shamelessly taking selfies haha and I feel like I may be rambling so I guess I will end this post in the near future lol.


Thank you both for taking the time to analyze my 'aura' and I will gladly return the favor if either of yall post a pic or ask me to


----------



## AddictiveMuse

the avatar looks ISFP ... but the username.. hmmm decisions..
well avatar is more of a subconscious thing..
ISFP then


----------



## Narcissus

A'ight whatever, I'm checkin' in


----------



## LarryL

Infp
ed: You look like a kind/soft soul  Even though you're not smiling, I can somehow still sense (see?) a smiling on your face. It makes me think you're an NF.
The whole vibe you give just seems very I rather than E as well.
P or J I can't tell at all.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Enfp


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

pagan astronaut said:


> A'ight whatever, I'm checkin' in
> View attachment 300738


You look like IxxP to me. N/S and T/F are always hard to tell. Since you're wearing a black shirt I'm going to guess N. Your T/F seems impossible to discern. Your avatar has both T and F themes.

disclaimer: Right after I wrote the above I saw your signature. :frustrating:


----------



## Narcissus

Revolver Ocelot said:


> You look like IxxP to me. N/S and T/F are always hard to tell. Since you're wearing a black shirt I'm going to guess N. Your T/F seems impossible to discern. Your avatar has both T and F themes.


This is interesting though. I can never tell J from P by just looking at a person's photo..
I've just been thinking of getting rid of the type from my siggy anyways


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

pagan astronaut said:


> This is interesting though. I can never tell J from P by just looking at a person's photo..
> I've just been thinking of getting rid of the type from my siggy anyways


For J/P I just ask myself does this person look like the type who judges people and things or do they look like someone who perceives things as they happen? It comes out in their hair, dress, and demeanor/posture I think.


----------



## Narcissus

Revolver Ocelot said:


> For J/P I just ask myself does this person look like the type who judges people and things or do they look like someone who perceives things as they happen? It comes out in their hair, dress, and demeanor/posture I think.


That makes a messy me easy to classify then, lol


----------



## LarryL

Dark and Derisive said:


> Enfp
> 
> View attachment 301130
> 
> 
> View attachment 301138


INTP! It just screams INTP for me.. what are you?

Mmh I guess I'll add a few pictures just for the next person


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

LarryL said:


> INTP! It just screams INTP for me.. what are you?
> 
> Mmh I guess I'll add a few pictures just for the next person


ENTP. And if you say INTP I'll say you are a misdiagnosed INTP. ENTP can be the most introverted of the extroverts. Take everything I say with a grain of salt. I'm the _farthest_ thing from a professional and this is just an internet game. I don't feel the introversion, particularly in the 2nd and 3rd picture, and I feel enterprising and entrepreneurial. I could be totally wrong.

EDIT: Ah, I saw your type in another forum. I'm wrong. I see what threw me off. :frustrating: *recalibrates self*


----------



## LarryL

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ENTP. And if you say INTP I'll say you are a misdiagnosed INTP. ENTP can be the most introverted of the extroverts. Take everything I say with a grain of salt. I'm the _farthest_ thing from a professional and this is just an internet game. I don't feel the introversion, particularly in the 2nd and 3rd picture, and I feel enterprising and entrepreneurial. I could be totally wrong.


I was referring to Dark and Derisive, sorry  The Chinese guy is myself

ed: @Revolver Ocelot Ops, that's embarrassing. sry again^^


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

LarryL said:


> I was referring to Dark and Derisive, sorry  The Chinese guy is myself


Yeah actually I was talking about you haha.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## knife

Superfluous said:


>


ENFP








le me


----------



## SilverKelpie

knife said:


> ENFP
> 
> View attachment 301642
> 
> le me


I'd guess ISTP. Your picture makes me think of a crazed loner living out in the wilderness, far away from government and society.

Nobody will guess mine correctly! Ha! However, I shall take pity on you and give you a hint below the image.









(Hint: In this particular image, I am the human.)


----------



## 0+n*1

istp?








Note: I don't know why it posted it rotated to the left


----------



## velveteen

0+n*1 said:


> istp?
> 
> View attachment 302082
> 
> Note: I don't know why it posted it rotated to the left


ISTP


----------



## kingofrice

velveteen said:


> ISTP


Isfj


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

^ infp?


----------



## kiriosa

There's no pic above me so...









(I usually don't post photos of me on the internet...but I just liked this theard so much:happy


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Enfp


----------



## Narcissus

Sassy ENTJ?


----------



## Ninjaws

Gray Romantic said:


> I like how it's obvious to everyone that my sister's an ESFP xD Because it's true! Also, awesome- I'm a Te and Fi user probably  @crashbandicoot ISTP perhaps?
> View attachment 311425
> 
> That's how I look like when I'm not posing to the camera...
> View attachment 311433
> 
> And interesting- try typing the women on this photo! Me, my sisters, my mother and my grandmother (dad's mother).


My gosh, you look beautiful!

I'd say you are a strong Fe user based on the natural smile. ExFJ?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Sassy ENTJ?
> 
> View attachment 313306


Omg you're cute as fuck

INTP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Guy above me looks like ENTPish

What about this guy here?? XD I know somebody that looks EXACTLY like this guy


----------



## Narcissus

Hehe... Idk, ESTP? Or ESTJ. is that America or should I rewatch the series


----------



## Arcypher

Enfp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Hehe... Idk, ESTP? Or ESTJ. is that America or should I rewatch the series


Wrong and Wrong!
That's not America!! That's Mexico!! XD (I put America as ENFP.)

And for the guy in the picture (Mexico) both are the wrong typing! XD
At least you got the E right.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Here's another screencap of Mexico.








At least we all know he's E___


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

See if you can guess Mexico and Norway's type








Left = Norway
Right = Mexico


----------



## selena87

Hetalia? I used to be a fan too, even went to a fan meeting, but I've forgotten most of it now :laughing:

Let me guess: Norway INFJ, Mexico ENTP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

selena87 said:


> Hetalia? I used to be a fan too, even went to a fan meeting, but I've forgotten most of it now :laughing:
> 
> Let me guess: Norway INFJ, Mexico ENTP?


Well at least you got Norway - INxJ correct! 

And you're almost there for Mexico!!  Why do you think ENTP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

This guy is Brazil from Hetalia:










Columbia: 









Can you guess their types just by looking at their picture?
And Norway and Mexico?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

selena87 said:


> Hetalia? I used to be a fan too, even went to a fan meeting, but I've forgotten most of it now :laughing:
> 
> Let me guess: Norway INFJ, Mexico ENTP?


IKR? 
I wonder why Mexico is with Norway. Perhaps he's really social and friendly, and Norway is just reserved?


----------



## selena87

Norway: If not F then it's a T :laughing: he has that Ni blank stare
Mexico: I don't know, he seems like an ExTx to me, just a guess ENTP or ESTP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

selena87 said:


> Norway: If not F then it's a T :laughing: he has that Ni blank stare
> Mexico: I don't know, he seems like an ExTx to me, just a guess ENTP or ESTP


Yep! Norway is indeed INTJ!
Mexico? He's not a thinker, but he is a Te user.  Why did you think eXtX?


----------



## ECM

Thought i'd join in, so here's a pic I did most recently, no cheating now!


----------



## albino mallato

I was an idealist once, then I took a everyone underestimating my competence because I wasn't concerned about present reality to the knee.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

INFP to me.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ENTJ?
INTJ?
Just have the Ni stare to me.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@raskoolz

You're almost there... He's actually ISFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Type this horse


----------



## Fluctuate

EccentricM said:


> Thought i'd join in, so here's a pic I did most recently, no cheating now!


I have no idea why i want to say I/ENFJ, but I do.

Am I close?


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Type this horse



INFP
INFJ or
ISFP


----------



## Doran Seth

Enfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

dogshavesillynames said:


> INFP
> INFJ or
> ISFP


Why would you say I?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

type this other horse


----------



## ECM

dogshavesillynames said:


> I have no idea why i want to say I/ENFJ, but I do.
> 
> Am I close?



Quite close ^^


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Why would you say I?


I'm not sure... she's not SUPER FRIENDLY ... looking, I suppose. She looks quiet. 
Is she actually an E/ can we know lol??


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> type this other horse


ESFP.
... or possibly an ENFJ or ESFJ, maybe.


----------



## Fluctuate

Google Image Result for http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/disneyprincess/images/c/c0/Mulan-mulan-32266732-400-600.jpg/revision/latest%3Fcb%3D20130730210008


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

dogshavesillynames said:


> Google Image Result for http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/disneyprincess/images/c/c0/Mulan-mulan-32266732-400-600.jpg/revision/latest%3Fcb%3D20130730210008


xSFJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Type Da Horse


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

dogshavesillynames said:


> ESFP.
> ... or possibly an ENFJ or ESFJ, maybe.


Actual type = ISFJ/INFJ
Quite close though


----------



## Narcissus

Dat horse be ESFJ.


----------



## cinnabun

xNTP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Above = ESFJ


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> xSFJ


Nice! Mulan IS an ESFJ 










What is your impression of this cartoon character?


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> type this other horse


Is it sad that I know her name is Fluttershy and that she is for sure an introvert. I can't say more than that though, I am bad at these kinds of things.


----------



## selena87

MegHanSolo said:


> View attachment 318346


You look calm and gentle, and there is some Fe too, so I guess INFJ :laughing:

Normal face







Goofy face


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

selena87 said:


> You look calm and gentle, and there is some Fe too, so I guess INFJ :laughing:
> 
> Normal face
> View attachment 318522
> 
> Goofy face
> View attachment 318530


Kinda close! INTP here


----------



## Sygma

MegHanSolo said:


> Is it sad that I know her name is Fluttershy and that she is for sure an introvert. I can't say more than that though, I am bad at these kinds of things.
> 
> View attachment 318346


Awww ... pretty


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

Sygma said:


> Awww ... pretty


I am terrible at accepting compliments 😂 but thank you! Rough day so I appreciate it.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## jjcu

^ Maybe istj or intj.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

CMON now!!


----------



## ECM

lucky luciano said:


> View attachment 319474
> 
> cmon now!!


enfp?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ENTJ?
> INTJ?
> Just have the Ni stare to me.



Ni-dom  INTJ, possibly INFJ. However I'm curious to know where you see extroversion


----------



## Lucky Luciano

EccentricM said:


> enfp?


nawww not quite


----------



## Courtalort

To the last pic: ENTJ. 

Me:


----------



## selena87

CourtneyJD said:


> View attachment 321626


I'm from the other thread and those eyes are horribly Ne lol, just like my boyfriend's. Can't make out whether it's Fe or Fi though, it's not that obvious here, so ENxP.

As the earlier discussion was derailed by some jerk that only posted his picture I'm going to post mine again: :laughing:


----------



## Arcypher

selena87 said:


> I'm from the other thread and those eyes are horribly Ne lol, just like my boyfriend's. Can't make out whether it's Fe or Fi though, it's not that obvious here, so ENxP.
> 
> As the earlier discussion was derailed by some jerk that only posted his picture I'm going to post mine again: :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 321650
> View attachment 321658


I see Fi from the soft expression. Just not sure about the extent of the other functions, but I do have a feeling Intuition is a primary/secondary function.

I'll say INFP/INTJ.

Here's my unadulterated face:


----------



## ECM

CourtneyJD said:


> To the last pic: ENTJ.
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 321626


Im gonna say... ENTP


----------



## Cbyermen

arcypher said:


> here's my unadulterated face:
> 
> View attachment 321674


intp?








sorry this photo is so awkward lmao


----------



## ECM

tummyboxes said:


> View attachment 321874
> 
> sorry this photo is so awkward lmao


infp?


----------



## Cbyermen

Wow yes!!


----------



## piano

CourtneyJD said:


> ^IxTJ.
> 
> View attachment 334170


IxTP


----------



## Sygma

Enfp


----------



## Rachel Wood

Sygma said:


> Enfp


ISFJ?

I'm the blonde...


----------



## kiriosa

Rachel Wood, My first thought was ISFJ...well, at least I got the functions right


----------



## Rachel Wood

kiriosa said:


> Rachel Wood, My first thought was ISFJ...well, at least I got the functions right


Your picture looks quite ISFP to me.


----------



## Sygma

Rachel Wood said:


> ISFJ?
> 
> I'm the blonde...
> 
> View attachment 334538


Intp, you look like pagan astronaut and my intp cousin


----------



## Sygma

kiriosa said:


> Rachel Wood, My first thought was ISFJ...well, at least I got the functions right


Infp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

My best friend who is from London and is a few years older than me (she's going to Imperial in October) looks a lot like the woman in the picture below (it's *NOT* her, but someone that looks very much like her, this is a blogger called Emily Nereng), and usually wears the same facial expression! She also tends to be rather expressive while talking to people (in terms of facial expression)








Most of her family is from Ireland; she's half Irish and half English.

Reminder: the lady in the photo is *NOT* the person I'm talking about. She's just someone that looks a lot like a friend of mine.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Hello?


----------



## ae1905

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> My best friend who is from London and is a few years older than me (she's going to Imperial in October) looks a lot like the woman in the picture below (it's *NOT* her, but someone that looks very much like her, this is a blogger called Emily Nereng), and usually wears the same facial expression! She also tends to be rather expressive while talking to people (in terms of facial expression)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of her family is from Ireland; she's half Irish and half English.
> 
> Reminder: the lady in the photo is *NOT* the person I'm talking about. She's just someone that looks a lot like a friend of mine.


ESXP, prolly ESTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv Sorry, forgot to respond. The person whose picture you displayed seems like an ISTP for some reason. 

View attachment 335730


View attachment 335738


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I've narrowed it down from xSTx to ESTx to ESTJ.


----------



## KingAndrew

Infj


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ae1905 said:


> ESXP, prolly ESTP


 @Dark and Derisive

My friend is actually an ENTP. Good guess though.

The woman in the photo looks ENTJish to me, maybe INTJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


>


esfp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

What's this guy?


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

No.... I am just very drunk in that picture!


----------



## Gilfoyle

Isfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> No.... I am just very drunk in that picture!


Lol!! I could tell you are some sort of EP though XD
I remember doing that once XD

So, what do you think this guy I posted is?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Caustic Banana said:


> Isfp


why isfp?


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Maybe, but I think he has N eyes, I would go with INFP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Maybe, but I think he has N eyes, I would go with INFP


Yeah, I was thinking along the same line 
I wonder why everyone's thinking he's an introvert...

(I know some Dutch guy that looks somewhat like this dude, that's why I posted him )


----------



## Gilfoyle

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> why isfp?


First, his expression and age. If he was a little older I'd expect an ISFP's face to be a little more relaxed, but I know an ISFP that does that thing with the eyes when he is photographed. He says it is in order to look awake. His hair is messy, but it looks like it has been consciously arranged that way. The clothes are toned down and comfortable, but most likely carefully selected due to the necklace which he probably wouldn't bother to wear on the outside of the shirt if he wore it for other reasons than appearance. His face looks very young, but he could still be older than he looks. The collar turned upwards supports that he is young of age though. The wide open eyes definitely says SF rather than NT at least. And his concern with the visual makes me want to say young ISFP.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Well, his eyes look like an N to me, his hair looks like a P, The F is because he doesn't look like ENTP or INTP to me. Which leaves me ENFP and INFP. ENFP's seem more alive than this guy, but this is all conjecture.


----------



## Sygma

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I've narrowed it down from xSTx to ESTx to ESTJ.


That's so rad, a Necronomicon <3 beware of the Lurker at the Threshold ...


----------



## Adena

Who am I supposed to guess? No one? D:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESFP. You know, every blonde girl who ever harassed me in high school. I'd go with ESFJ, but you don't look smart enough to be that close to an INTJ.


----------



## Groovy

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ESFP. You know, every blonde girl who ever harassed me in high school. I'd go with ESFJ, but you don't look smart enough to be that close to an INTJ.


ENFP?  










Guess


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Edit: double post.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Assuming that the alien is imaginary, INFJ.


----------



## Groovy

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Assuming that the alien is imaginary, INFJ.


Spot on!!!!


----------



## Athesis

Teacher said:


> ENFP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess


HAWT

that is my guess..

I accidently looked at your type before I could guess. 

View attachment 338441


----------



## Adena

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ESFP. You know, every blonde girl who ever harassed me in high school. I'd go with ESFJ, but you don't look smart enough to be that close to an INTJ.


:'(

That was a joke, right? D: @Athesis fabulous hair, ISFP?


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Are those INFx eyes I see


----------



## MissMo

I guess ESXJ ??









Now guess mine


----------



## Athesis

Gray Romantic said:


> @Athesis fabulous hair, ISFP?


XD nah I'm INxJ... 

Thanks..., I probably care way too much about my looks to be INXJ..


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

missmo said:


> i guess esxj ??
> 
> View attachment 338617
> 
> 
> now guess mine


INxP. An INFP probably wouldn't have the patience to read such a book, but I don't think an INTP would be smiling like that.


----------



## Adena

Athesis said:


> XD nah I'm INxJ...
> 
> Thanks..., I probably care way too much about my looks to be INXJ..


Mhm, not sure. Any Ni doms here to tell us if they care about how they look or not? They're a Se users after all :/ Though I obviously care about my looks and I'm not Se user, mhm.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

@MissMo Hmm I do like how you are holding a book to a mirror, my first thought was I will just look at the picture in the mirror from my laptop.... but that sounded like a lot of work. if the ESXJ was for me you are very far off my friend!


----------



## MissMo

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INxP. An INFP probably wouldn't have the patience to read such a book, but I don't think an INTP would be smiling like that.


INTP and that smile is my 'I am feeling awkward' smile cause I don't like selfies. Either you are really good at guessing from pics or I am just to easy to read.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

[


----------



## MissMo

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> @MissMo Hmm I do like how you are holding a book to a mirror, my first thought was I will just look at the picture in the mirror from my laptop.... but that sounded like a lot of work. if the ESXJ was for me you are very far off my friend!


I checked out your profile, ENTP huh ? Well I got the E part right  You seemed adventurous ...


----------



## Adena

@Tetsuo Shima lol, obvious xNxP. Maybe INTP?


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

MissMo said:


> I checked out your profile, ENTP huh ? Well I got the E part right  You seemed adventurous ...


Haha the picture gets mistyped all the time, It was Halloween.. it was either Magic Mike or Pedo Priest and I couldn't find my creeper glasses.


----------



## dracula

Gray Romantic said:


> @Tetsuo Shima lol, obvious xNxP. Maybe INTP?
> View attachment 338737


Trying to look at the picture objectively (since I know your type) but I'd say ENFJ.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

I Spy an NT head tilt!


----------



## dracula

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> I Spy an NT head tilt!


Wait what, is that an NT thing? 

You learn something new every day


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

The quizzical head tilt hell yea, more common among, but not limited to ntp's


----------



## Sporadic Aura

@draculaoverlord

ENTP?


----------



## pungent

I'm getting an ENxP vibe from your pic for some reason, Sporadic Aura.










I'm judging the size of your...


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## piano

@pungent ISxP
@Lucky Luciano INTJ (boy was i off)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INxx other than INFP. I guess INTJ.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INxx other than INFP. I guess INTJ.
> 
> View attachment 340218


In all your pictures you look like an ESTP to me.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Sporadic Aura said:


> In all your pictures you look like an ESTP to me.


I guess because I'm badass.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

xxFJ. I guess I'll go with INFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> xxFJ. I guess I'll go with INFJ.


why infj?


----------



## Jagdpanther

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv I would say INFP or INFJ, I don't know why.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> why infj?


I guess I associate blonde hair with being peaceful like that. Wow, that's kind of racist now that I think about it. But, you just look so calm.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

What do we look like? (very outdated pic)


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

@Jagdpanther Hmm ESXY?


----------



## Buttahfly

Left one ENTP and right one ENFP? Not really sure about the right one... 

Me: Imgur (3 pictures included)


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

@Buttahfly Wow you were close, Right one is ENTJ. Props! Should I be typing you based on your hair style? ;P


----------



## Buttahfly

@WhiteChocolateDrip Thanks!  Sure, why not?


----------



## Noir

Ok, I have no one to type. 
Here I goo...
I can see you! 

* *














I look like a miner, lol.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Noir said:


> Ok, I have no one to type.
> Here I goo...
> I can see you!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a miner, lol.


I wouldn't have thought "miner", but since you said it, I can't get ISTP out of my mind.


----------



## Noir

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I wouldn't have thought "miner", but since you said it, I can't get ISTP out of my mind.
> 
> View attachment 341826
> 
> View attachment 341818


omg lol, I'm laughin so hard at this

How'd you find a connection between miners and ISTP's? omg lol, I'm laughin so hard at this

Regarding the pictures, some weird ass ENFP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Noir said:


> omg lol, I'm laughin so hard at this
> 
> How'd you find a connection between miners and ISTP's? omg lol, I'm laughin so hard at this
> 
> Regarding the pictures, some weird ass ENFP.


When I think of any kind of hands-on work, I guess I think of ISTPs. Or ISTJs.


----------



## Trademark

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ESFP. You know, every blonde girl who ever harassed me in high school. I'd go with ESFJ, but you don't look smart enough to be that close to an INTJ.


this is an insult and should not be neglected.


----------



## Sygma

Jagdpanther said:


> @CupcakesRDaBestBruv I would say INFP or INFJ, I don't know why.
> 
> View attachment 340378


How come nobody answered to that one ? can't do it because knowing her type


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Trademark said:


> this is an insult and should not be neglected.


I was already banned for a day for it.


----------



## Yotty

@Jagdpanther ISxP. I'm leaning more to T. 

My photo is in the spoiler!


* *


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

IxTP, probably INTP because apathy.


----------



## NurseCat

*Pls bear with me I want to improve my phototyping*



Tetsuo Shima said:


> IxTP, probably INTP because apathy.
> 
> View attachment 342849


The smile screams ENTP



Yotty said:


> @Jagdpanther ISxP. I'm leaning more to T.
> 
> My photo is in the spoiler!
> 
> 
> * *


INFP?



Jagdpanther said:


> @CupcakesRDaBestBruv I would say INFP or INFJ, I don't know why.
> 
> View attachment 340378


INTJ!!


* *


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESFJ, but leaning towards intuitive.


----------



## Buttahfly

I'd say ENFP... 

Imgur (3 pictures)


----------



## overlordofpizza

Thinking FP.
Statistically more sensors than intuitives...I'll say S to be safe.
Smile says extrovert, eyes say introvert.
ISFP?

I found a hat.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

xSTP?


----------



## Momentz

^IxTP


* *















Waiting to be stabbed in the shower _Psycho_-style.
I, am an artist.


----------



## bleghc

Aw, adorable. I would have to say a Fi dom of some sort, leaning towards INFP. 

View attachment 348898


----------



## Momentz

ENFP seems right. ^^


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Momentz

^isfj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## saythe

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv ENFP?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

^ istp

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv isfp

skip me, I can't be arsed posting anything. Sry. Back to the poster above ^


----------



## Courtalort

@saythe I get a Te and Fi vibe. Maybe either INFP or INTJ. 

Moi:


----------



## desecrationsmile

Look like an ENFJ. But you look like an ISFP I know.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@saythe @InSolitude
why isfp/enfp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

My cousin who lives in America knows someone who looks a lot like the guy above (only without too much muscle) but his personality type is much different to what you'd expect with someone who looks like that.


----------



## ai.tran.75

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> My cousin who lives in America knows someone who looks a lot like the guy above (only without too much muscle) but his personality type is much different to what you'd expect with someone who looks like that.


Hmm I'm guessing estj ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Some kind of IxFx, especially an IxFP. Probably ISFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hmm I'm guessing estj ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope! He's an introvert. Not an ST. 

You seem like an enfj


----------



## saythe

CourtneyJD said:


> @saythe I get a Te and Fi vibe. Maybe either INFP or INTJ.
> 
> Moi:
> View attachment 349346


You're right 

I am INFP ( Well , I think^^ )


----------



## saythe

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> @saythe @InSolitude
> why isfp/enfp?


Don't know. You look like one of my ENFP friend


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


>


Bump.

HINT: Not an extrovert. You'll be surprised to find out.


----------



## Buttahfly

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv

I'd say ISFP from first impression, but maybe INFP since you say we'd be so suprised?

Imgur 

Three pictures of me. The third picture was made without me knowing, but you can't see that much.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Buttahfly said:


> @_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_
> 
> I'd say ISFP from first impression, but maybe INFP since you say we'd be so suprised?
> 
> Imgur
> 
> Three pictures of me. The third picture was made without me knowing, but you can't see that much.


Correct!  
I wonder why you would have said isfp from first impression...

You seem SFJish to me


----------



## Buttahfly

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv
I really like those typing by look threads (not saying I think it's a good way to type ) and I guess I just have a kinda stereotypical picture of some types by now. My actual thoughts were that he looks Se because of his body and because his eyes seem to be kinda in the here and now. His eyes also looked a bit dreamy, deep and introverted, so i thought it could be Fi or maybe Ni. 
So then there was Fi, Ni and Se, which makes ISFP.
For some reason his hair made me think Fi, too. 

I'm not SFJ btw, sorry.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Bump.
> 
> HINT: Not an extrovert. You'll be surprised to find out.


Looks like a stereotypical ENFP, so I'll go with INFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Looks like a stereotypical ENFP, so I'll go with INFP.


Stereotypical ENFP??  Why say that?! XD


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Bump.
> 
> HINT: Not an extrovert. You'll be surprised to find out.


First impression... ESTP. So... INFJ?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Buttahfly said:


> @_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_
> I really like those typing by look threads (not saying I think it's a good way to type ) and I guess I just have a kinda stereotypical picture of some types by now. My actual thoughts were that he looks Se because of his body and because his eyes seem to be kinda in the here and now. His eyes also looked a bit dreamy, deep and introverted, so i thought it could be Fi or maybe Ni.
> So then there was Fi, Ni and Se, which makes ISFP.
> For some reason his hair made me think Fi, too.
> 
> I'm not SFJ btw, sorry.


Hmm.... NFP for you?? 

I thought people would have said ESTP for the dude I posted!! XD But yeah, I know an INFP that looks somewhat like him


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

dogshavesillynames said:


> First impression... ESTP. So... INFJ?


You're on the right line; almost there!


----------



## Buttahfly

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Hmm.... NFP for you??
> 
> I thought people would have said ESTP for the dude I posted!! XD But yeah, I know an INFP that looks somewhat like him


Correct!


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> You're on the right line; almost there!


Just read the rest of the page... INFP, maybe?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

dogshavesillynames said:


> Just read the rest of the page... INFP, maybe?


Yup!  Why did you think he was ESTP?
(by the way, it's not him, we're talking about this guy I know that LOOKS a LOT like him)


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Yup!  Why did you think he was ESTP?
> (by the way, it's not him, we're talking about this guy I know that LOOKS a LOT like him)


I'm not sure! His posture, I suppose? INFP makes a lot of sense now that I know.
(that's cool!)
Sometimes certain facial expressions will give me a pretty good hint as to the person's type, but other times their expression is more ambiguous. This guy had the latter.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

dogshavesillynames said:


> I'm not sure! His posture, I suppose? INFP makes a lot of sense now that I know.
> (that's cool!)
> Sometimes certain facial expressions will give me a pretty good hint as to the person's type, but other times their expression is more ambiguous. This guy had the latter.


Hmm... I thought it was physical appearance!  Actually, I know many ESTPs and not one of them looks like that guy I posted.


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Hmm... I thought it was physical appearance!  Actually, I know many ESTPs and not one of them looks like that guy I posted.


Yeah. I realized that a few seconds after I posted ... "wait, the ESTPs I know look nothing like this guy. Why did I post that?" AND my ENFP brother looks like this in photos (the facial expression in particular, not the abs + shirtlessness).
I'm pretty tired right now; I really need to be napping lol.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

dogshavesillynames said:


> Yeah. I realized that a few seconds after I posted ... "wait, the ESTPs I know look nothing like this guy. Why did I post that?" AND my ENFP brother looks like this in photos (the facial expression in particular, not the abs + shirtlessness).
> I'm pretty tired right now; I really need to be napping lol.


Oki doki! Make sure you catch a good night's rest! 

By the way, the ESTP people you know, how do they look like generally?


----------



## TwistedMuses

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Bump.
> 
> HINT: Not an extrovert. You'll be surprised to find out.


Ayy man. This is hot as freaking flames of hell. 










Anyone?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

up - ENTP?

Hot as flames of hell?!?


----------



## Fluctuate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Oki doki! Make sure you catch a good night's rest!
> 
> By the way, the ESTP people you know, how do they look like generally?


Thanks! 

I feel like there isn't anything I could say about ESTPs that I couldn't say about any other type. Some ESTPs are in really excellent and amazing shape, some aren't. Some dress up a lot, some don't. Some have short hair, some have long hair... If I was going to say anything about the appearance of an ESTP, I would say that they are more bold than others in their style, they change their style more often, and they wear makeup more often than not. All of the ESTPs I've met and been able to identify have been women, except one.

If you're really curious, here!
My friend looked a lot like Lev on page 16:
http://personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/20304-pictures-estp-27.html
http://personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/213738-what-does-average-estp-look-like.html


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Stereotypical ENFP??  Why say that?! XD


Because ENFP guys are always supposed to have spiky hair and no shirt.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Bump.
> 
> HINT: Not an extrovert. You'll be surprised to find out.


INTP all the way on that one. I imagine that furrowed brow doing overtime over a maths or physics problem. Got Hadron Collider written all over him.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> View attachment 337082
> 
> 
> What's this guy?


About 13yrs old by the looks of things.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Me right now after having just written the part of my story where the main character destroys the world.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> @InSolitude
> why isfp?


Connected to the camera so S rather than N. Looks introverted as the energy there is turned inwards but still shines through. Soft energy though so not J type or T type.


----------



## ai.tran.75

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Nope! He's an introvert. Not an ST.


Hmm ... Isfp ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

InSolitude said:


> About 13yrs old by the looks of things.


13 years old?!?!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

InSolitude said:


> Connected to the camera so S rather than N. Looks introverted as the energy there is turned inwards but still shines through. Soft energy though so not J type or T type.


You're on the right lines!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hmm ... Isfp ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost there 

As in... I wondered why estj first?


----------



## ai.tran.75

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Almost there
> 
> As in... I wondered why estj first?


Well in the picture he looks like he enjoys working out - and his eyes are serious and he looks like somebody consistent so I guessed Te Si - his face strike me more as fi than fe - so it narrows down to estj 

For the second guess you said that he's something entirely different and an introvert - so I'm guessing he's a feeler and Isfp do engage into extrovert sensing which may be why his shirt is off 
I'm way off though - what is he ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ai.tran.75 said:


> Well in the picture he looks like he enjoys working out - and his eyes are serious and he looks like somebody consistent so I guessed Te Si - his face strike me more as fi than fe - so it narrows down to estj
> 
> For the second guess you said that he's something entirely different and an introvert - so I'm guessing he's a feeler and Isfp do engage into extrovert sensing which may be why his shirt is off
> I'm way off though - what is he ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


infp 

As in this guy I know that looks like him, a lot


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> infp
> 
> As in this guy I know that looks like him, a lot


I was right!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I was right!


How do you know?? XD
What made you think so?? XD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> How do you know?? XD
> What made you think so?? XD


He made me think of an ENFP, but you said introvert, so I guessed INFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

An IxTP, but the angsty kind that 12-year-old girls obsess over.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> An IxTP, but the angsty kind that 12-year-old girls obsess over.


12 year olds?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> 12 year olds?


Yes, every 12 year old girl on DeviantArt.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Yes, every 12 year old girl on DeviantArt.


but why intp or something like that?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> but why intp or something like that?


Because ISTPs are edgy loners, and I suppose INTPs are like that but deeper because they're intuitive.

Actually, never mind. INTPs are elder gods. They're too deep for 12-year-old girls to fucking comprehend. The guy in the picture is definitely an ISTP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Because ISTPs are edgy loners, and I suppose INTPs are like that but deeper because they're intuitive.
> 
> Actually, never mind. INTPs are elder gods. They're too deep for 12-year-old girls to fucking comprehend. The guy in the picture is definitely an ISTP.


I thought ENTP because he reminded me of Weird Al! Seriously, guys with longish hair like that remind me of ENTPs for some weird reason. So I thought ENTP. XD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I thought ENTP because he reminded me of Weird Al! Seriously, guys with longish hair like that remind me of ENTPs for some weird reason. So I thought ENTP. XD


His hair isn't half as long as Weird Al's.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> His hair isn't half as long as Weird Al's.


Still reminded me of an ENTP though XD


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> His hair isn't half as long as Weird Al's.


About 1/2 of these lot remind me of blonde Russell Brand as far as I know, so I bet half of them are EN_P people, because of Russell Brand.
IRL Hetalia look-a-likes!

Or should I say any sort of _N_P type, to be fair. The hair on these lot just reminded me of _N_P types.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Still reminded me of an ENTP though XD


Looking back at him, I'm trying to equate his hair to a musician, and all I can think of is Luca Turilli, who is the guitarist from Rhapsody Of Fire, and he's an INFJ.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> About 1/2 of these lot remind me of blonde Russell Brand as far as I know, so I bet half of them are EN_P people, because of Russell Brand.
> IRL Hetalia look-a-likes!
> 
> Or should I say any sort of _N_P type, to be fair. The hair on these lot just reminded me of _N_P types.


Wow, he really does look like France in some of those pictures.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Wow, he really does look like France in some of those pictures.


France? Looks like France? XD
I thought they looked like blonde Russell Brand/Weird Al! XD
I know an _N_P type that looks like one of those guys in the link XD


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Looking back at him, I'm trying to equate his hair to a musician, and all I can think of is Luca Turilli, who is the guitarist from Rhapsody Of Fire, and he's an INFJ.


oki doki!  you know anyone that looks like that?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> oki doki!  you know anyone that looks like that?


Umm... No...? Just the actual Luca Turilli himself... I mean, I obviously don't know him IRL.

But yeah, whenever I see people cosplaying as Hetalia characters, I ask them if they've heard of Rhapsody Of Fire. Because Rhapsody Of Fire is an Italian band.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Umm... No...? Just the actual Luca Turilli himself... I mean, I obviously don't know him IRL.
> 
> But yeah, whenever I see people cosplaying as Hetalia characters, I ask them if they've heard of Rhapsody Of Fire. Because Rhapsody Of Fire is an Italian band.


oki doki!  like what do they sing? And what is their reaction? 

EVERYONE ELSE: IRL Hetalia look-a-likes! type these ppl?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> oki doki!  like what do they sing? And what is their reaction?
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE: IRL Hetalia look-a-likes! type these ppl?


This is their latest album, but it was made after Luca Turilli left the band. The singer is Fabio Lione, who is an ISFP.





But since he left the band, Luca Turilli started his own version of Rhapsody and has so far made this album.





...And apparently, they just came out with another album. I knew it was coming, but it got postponed a lot, but apparently, some of the songs can now be found on YouTube. I haven't even heard any of the new songs yet, and I'm already having an orgasm.


----------



## Timetokill




----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

^

ENFP or ISFP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Infp
> 
> View attachment 350698


Infp? why? 

You seem ESFP to me  Why? Because of the "light, giddy" pose you are striking!  Reminds me of an ESFP I know of that always seems giddy  And you seem warm and sociable too.


----------



## Real Observer

VERY old one but I think most conductive to my personality type.









additionals:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Infp? why?
> 
> You seem ESFP to me  Why? Because of the "light, giddy" pose you are striking!  Reminds me of an ESFP I know of that always seems giddy  And you seem warm and sociable too.


The guy in the picture seems like an INFP because he looks like he's daydreaming about world peace.

I look light and giddy in all of my pictures because I tend to take pictures of myself while I am high and/or thinking about killing people.

Normally, I look more like this.


----------



## Dawd

INFP because of the emo "don't look at me" pose that Tetsuo is in. Akira is an old, and consequently a overhyped movie, and a lot of INFPs that I know are interested in old anime like Akira and NGE.

edit: I was correct! Whooo!

2nd edit: Oh. Real picture. Not avatar. I was right nonetheless. My bad.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Dawd said:


> INFP because of the emo "don't look at me" pose that Tetsuo is in. Akira is a nostalgic, and in my opinion, highly overrated anime movie, and INFPs like nostalgic art.
> 
> edit: I was correct! Whooo!


I only found out about Akira last year.


----------



## Dawd

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I only found out about Akira last year.


I shouldn't have said nostalgic. I should have said old. A lot of Fi-dom/aux people are interested in dated entertainment, in my experience.

Here are some pictures of me, since I forgot to post them in my earlier reply.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Dawd said:


> I shouldn't have said nostalgic. I should have said old. A lot of Fi-dom/aux people are interested in dated entertainment, in my experience.
> 
> Here are some pictures of me, since I forgot to post them in my earlier reply.
> 
> View attachment 351074
> View attachment 351082


Ixtp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Dawd said:


> I shouldn't have said nostalgic. I should have said old. A lot of Fi-dom/aux people are interested in dated entertainment, in my experience.
> 
> Here are some pictures of me, since I forgot to post them in my earlier reply.
> 
> View attachment 351074
> View attachment 351082


Yeah, IxTP because Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is a Ti-dom anime according to this chart that I made.










(Fun fact: To create pictures like this, I edit over existing pictures, so this is actually saved on my computer as SuzumiyaHaruhi.jpg)

If you're wondering why Akira isn't on the chart, I decided not to include OVAs. That, and I didn't know what to put it with since it has an INFJ subtext with an ESTP main character.

I also didn't include any hentai, although I'm sure ESTPs would love Urotsukidoji.


----------



## Sygma

you can add From The New World for INxJ


----------



## Dawd

I like Shinsekai Yori more than JoJo, but as they guessed, I'm Ti-Dom. Why do you think that Shinsekai Yori is a Ni-dom show? The protagonist is likely an INFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Yeah, IxTP because Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is a Ti-dom anime according to this chart that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Fun fact: To create pictures like this, I edit over existing pictures, so this is actually saved on my computer as SuzumiyaHaruhi.jpg)
> 
> If you're wondering why Akira isn't on the chart, I decided not to include OVAs. That, and I didn't know what to put it with since it has an INFJ subtext with an ESTP main character.
> 
> I also didn't include any hentai, although I'm sure ESTPs would love Urotsukidoji.


Wouldn't Ouran be ExFJ?
Hetalia = ExFJ?
AoT = xSTJ?
Pokemon = ESxP?
Totally Spies = ExFP?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Wouldn't Ouran be ExFJ?
> Hetalia = ExFJ?
> AoT = xSTJ?
> Pokemon = ESxP?
> Totally Spies = ExFP?


Makes sense.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Makes sense.


Black Butler = IxFJ?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Black Butler = IxFJ?


Yeah, I could see that. Or xSFJ since that's what most people think Sebastian is.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Yeah, I could see that. Or xSFJ since that's what most people think Sebastian is.


Yeah I'd say that. It's also because out of experience loads of the fandom of Black Butler appear to be ISFJs, maybe ISFPs (if you have a look at some forums?) Also is it about learning about society and culture that would appeal to SFJ types? I really don't know... XD
Also a lot of FJ types in general seem to enjoy Hetalia, a lot. IRL many of my friends who follow Hetalia are ExFJs and ISFJs  And one ENFP too  I wonder why... XD

What would you say?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Yeah I'd say that. It's also because out of experience loads of the fandom of Black Butler appear to be ISFJs, maybe ISFPs (if you have a look at some forums?) Also is it about learning about society and culture that would appeal to SFJ types? I really don't know... XD
> Also a lot of FJ types in general seem to enjoy Hetalia, a lot. IRL many of my friends who follow Hetalia are ExFJs and ISFJs  And one ENFP too  I wonder why... XD
> 
> What would you say?


Yeah, that's all true.


----------



## VoodooDolls

I've got a message


----------



## mhysa

MeTheParrot said:


> I've got a message


INFP, of course of course.

don't look at my signature! spoilers!


----------



## ai.tran.75

mhysa said:


> INFP, of course of course.
> 
> don't look at my signature! spoilers!
> 
> View attachment 358730
> 
> 
> View attachment 358738


Isfp ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## with water

Esfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infj


----------



## Buttahfly

Profile picture of the person above me: Entp

Me 4 years ago, what do you see? :tongue:

http://imgur.com/F35abZE


----------



## 124567

buttahfly said:


> profile picture of the person above me: Entp
> 
> me 4 years ago, what do you see? :tongue:
> 
> http://imgur.com/f35abze


enfp


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Isfj.


----------



## VoodooDolls

obvious ISTJ, look at those eyebrows how \ / they are. an infp would be like ^ ^ just without the edges.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Nervous INTP


----------



## Macrosapien

Living dead said:


> @_Pseudonymity_ XD, thank you for reminding me(I think again?) lol
> See, why would I post in that thread when I have the whole forum?
> 
> Btw why no doubt ENFJ?
> 
> 
> @_Tetsuo Shima_ xNFP
> 
> 
> Here are:
> 1. summer picture
> 2. makeup free+crappy front camera messing up my upper face, I'm feeling non vain today haha



I dont have a reason why I said ENFJ, it just comes off that way. My calls for types isnt intellectual at all, its like totally intuitive, and besides your hot and have a certain type of magnetism, which I feel most ENFJ's (I can only speak about the women) have. I have probably called you hawt many times, I dont really at this point.


----------



## Ace Face

Dark and Derisive said:


> Nervous INTP
> 
> View attachment 365514


ISTJ


----------



## Arcypher

Enfp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

entp?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Smile - fe 
So Enfj or esfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## ai.tran.75

Intp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaggieMay

Enfp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## Courtalort

Ugh. INTJ. So predictable xD


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

entp
dat smerk
lel


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## Arcypher

That's a tough one... EXFJ?


----------



## Theophania




----------



## Son of Mercury

Theophania said:


> View attachment 371554


INFP. No doubt in my mind.


Edit: Close....


----------



## Son of Mercury

Ace Face said:


> ISTJ


I am trying my best not to look at people signatures. I have to turn my head to the right while I click to reply.


Alright, I took one glance at your picture and I got ESFJ or P


----------



## Son of Mercury




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## Maiko_Hima

(Son of Mercury) an NT for sure. They tend to not smile too much in their pictures and look somewhat serious.


----------



## Son of Mercury

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> entp?


ENFJ

I will rewrite my thoughts leading to this conclusion, since I see that is your actual type:

"Hmm... okay, eyes, have a spacey look, that's N. Slim, slightly angular face, J. Let's see here. Is she introvert or Extrovert? Well.. the smile doesn't look forced. It's very welcoming... Okay, so that's F right there. It's very relaxed.. Okay, hand in the cup... leaning on the bar. That's a relaxed demeanor.. .so she is very comfortable with her surroundings. Bright orange shirt... okay, and colorful headphones. Okay, that's an E..... Alright, ENFJ"


----------



## Son of Mercury

Sinister said:


> Enfp
> 
> View attachment 360770


INTX borderine J/P. I'm leaning more towards P though.


----------



## Son of Mercury

sygma said:


> infp !


entp..


----------



## Son of Mercury

just_me said:


> intp


esfj.


----------



## Son of Mercury

mhysa said:


> INFP, of course of course.
> 
> don't look at my signature! spoilers!
> 
> View attachment 358730
> 
> 
> View attachment 358738


"Red hair, okay... open. Perceiving. Eyes, dreamy... that's iNtuitive. Hoody on the head, picture is close, Introvert. and....Soft, yet relaxed features... Feeling.... INFP"


----------



## Son of Mercury

CourtneyJD said:


> @saythe I get a Te and Fi vibe. Maybe either INFP or INTJ.
> 
> Moi:
> View attachment 349346


Red lipstick matched with the shirt. Black glasses with the black part of the shirt... Hmm, A bit of order there, so I'm going to go J. Eyes wide open...hmm, alert... S, smile is not forced but it's not super relaxed.. in middle of relaxed and forced.. T. and..... Pick is in the bathroom, angled look, close up... .Introvert..


ISTJ


----------



## Son of Mercury

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Aw, adorable. I would have to say a Fi dom of some sort, leaning towards INFP.
> 
> View attachment 348898


Eyes... dreamy N. Face, not angular... soft features that is an F. The fact that you made that hilarious face gives me the idea that you are a pretty comfortable with yourself, I'm going to say E, and .... P? Eh... What the hell ... P

ENFP


----------



## Son of Mercury

Jagdpanther said:


> @CupcakesRDaBestBruv I would say INFP or INFJ, I don't know why.
> 
> View attachment 340378


I'm pissed off. I guessed ISTP from first glance and I was trying to get my laptop to scroll slowly so I wouldn't see your signature but I saw it anyway...it confirmed it but I wanted your features to confirm my initial guess.

Blah.


----------



## Son of Mercury

i cant play the piano said:


> IxTP


Eyes wide open but it's not naturally wide open. I suspect when you relax them they tend to be just that...relaxed, so N. Green....is a pretty opened color. Color of the geniuses. a geniuses perceive; judgements come after...so P ....Er, T.... because of the duck face. I think you were mocking the common duck face pose... that plus the devil face solidifies my T judgement, and.... Introvert because...despite the picture being cropped, you seem to be crunched together around the shoulders and neck.. as if your are trying to fit yourself in thepicture.


So, yes... INTP


----------



## Sygma

Son of Mercury said:


> entp..


Heh ... nice try I guess ?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Son of Mercury

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 372497



Soft features... F. Eyes are wide open but it is not a natural intense focus of the S, so N. Not much emphasis on hair or clothing...meh P? .. I don't see any signs of J in your picture. I'll go with J...er...P? P.

Not sure if E or I

xNFP



I'm going to find the pattern. I know there is one. I am going to find it and fine-tune it. So far I have:

I Judge E or I based on the clothing choice, posture, angle of face, and the facial expression.

S or N can easily be detected in the eyes.

T or F depends on the features of the face, and partially the facial expressions, particularly around the lip area.

J or P I use your surroundings, and the shape of your face.


----------



## Son of Mercury

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> estj





Maiko_Hima said:


> (Son of Mercury) an NT for sure. They tend to not smile too much in their pictures and look somewhat serious.




Combine the two and I am the result of that combination.... allegedly.


----------



## SevSevens

Son of Mercury said:


> Combine the two and I am the result of that combination.... allegedly.


I see you Brother.


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You definitely have a xxTP look to you, but your expression is relaxed and unfocused, so I'm going to say INTP. Or an ESTP after a few beers.


----------



## UhClionaish




----------



## Son of Mercury

UhClionaish said:


> View attachment 372922


E.... pose is open and comfortable. Very in tune with your feminine energies. Borderline N/S. I want to say N because an S would have made sure the picture was right side up. F, soft features, soft eyes, soft relaxed features. J...

EXFJ

Edit: I did not analyze it enough. The eyes off to the side.... that means something. Eyes directly at the camera implies a slight preference for judgement in my opinion, off to the side gives off a more openness before judgment. Also, not just direct eye contact, but the intensity of the eye contact.

Meh, ah well.


----------



## Tsubaki

Looks a lot like an ISxJ maybe ISFJ?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tsubaki said:


> Looks a lot like an ISxJ maybe ISFJ?
> 
> View attachment 382570


No not an sfj - perhaps he's too old lol 

As for you 

Eyes - Ne 
Face - not emotional so I'm guessing thinker 
You look too neat to be a perceiver 

Istj ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

OOH! More narcissistic fun with pictures!









^^^ Me singing Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen









^^^ Me singing Rick Astley's legendary trollpiece


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP with an emphasis on the intuition.


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Tetsuo Shima
You look Estp in that picture ( I'm way off I know ) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

Cute. INFP. Or INFJ. Kinda serene but cheeky. Idk. 

View attachment 382930


----------



## Tsubaki

Your general look seems more like an introvert.
Athough I'm not sure, you seem more like a feeler to me so I'm going for
INFP or INFJ


----------



## ai.tran.75

pippylongstocking said:


> Cute. INFP. Or INFJ. Kinda serene but cheeky. Idk.
> 
> View attachment 382930


Definitely an introvert
Your face doesn't look too emotional so thinker 
You seem to be appear of aesthetic 
I'm guessing istp ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

Tsubaki has always given off an extremely minimalistic ISFP vibe from pictures, actually.

As for Ai, I'm somewhat torn between ESFJ and ENFP. :tongue: Something about the lively expression screams Fe though, not sure how to describe it as it's a mostly intuitive feeling but yeah. Now gonna go with Fe dom.










Hiding under a blanket because monsters... also because I wanted to differentiate the dark void that is my room symbolizing my soul from my hair. :grey::emptiness::ghost3:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

^enfp?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

1st picture makes me think NF, and 2nd picture makes me think FJ, so I guess I'll go with INFJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75

sweetraglansweater said:


> ^enfp?
> 
> View attachment 385522
> 
> 
> View attachment 385530
> 
> 
> View attachment 385546


Infp ?

You have a serene yet idealistic look to you that I notice most fi user have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tetsuo Shima said:


> 1st picture makes me think NF, and 2nd picture makes me think FJ, so I guess I'll go with INFJ.
> 
> View attachment 385538


I know your type but this picture is very Se 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The 1st 2 pictures aren't really much to go by, the last 2 make me think EN, and the 3rd one makes me think F, leaning towards FP. So, ENFP.


----------



## Tsubaki

@Tetsuo Shima:
You look pretty much like an ISTP to me... Definitely something with Se and probably introverted. Also, you don't really seem that much like a feeler ^^"








(My picture is somewhere on the last page but I'll just post it again)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I immediately got xSxx from your expression, and then I saw your avatar and remembered that it belonged to an ESTJ. But, trying to forget that, I guess I'd go with ISTP. I was already leaning towards introverted with the picture, and you don't look bitchy enough to be a J.

Is this an adequate amount of feels?


----------



## BroNerd




----------



## ai.tran.75

BroNerd said:


> View attachment 386634


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## Tsubaki

You look like an ExTP to me. My first impression was ESFP but with that smile... nah.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Tsubaki said:


> You look like an ExTP to me. My first impression was ESFP but with that smile... nah.
> 
> View attachment 386714


Ahahaha. No way I'm an Se-dom. Interesting vibe, but no way I'm an Se-dom. 

As for you, though I already know your type, you also give something of an ENTP vibe. (If I recall correctly, I believe you said somewhere that you acted more ENTP-ish as an adolescent?)


----------



## Tsubaki

Ire said:


> Ahahaha. No way I'm an Se-dom. Interesting vibe, but no way I'm an Se-dom.
> 
> As for you, though I already know your type, you also give something of an ENTP vibe. (If I recall correctly, I believe you said somewhere that you acted more ENTP-ish as an adolescent?)


(Just a quick question: Do you know my type or did you read my signature? That's a difference XD And yes, it's stated on my profile, that I have slight doubt if I'm more of an ESTJ or ENTP ^^")


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Tsubaki said:


> (Just a quick question: Do you know my type or did you read my signature? That's a difference XD And yes, it's stated on my profile, that I have slight doubt if I'm more of an ESTJ or ENTP ^^")


I know your type. I know it _because_ of your signature, I won't lie, but I've seen you on this forum before, so it's not the first time. Hopefully you understand what I'm saying?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ai.tran.75

Ire said:


> View attachment 386690
> 
> 
> View attachment 386698


Ne Ti fe si 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltare

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 386802


My first impression was INTP or ISTP. Leaning INTP.


----------



## Sehrynn

ENFJ or ENTJ. Leaning ENTJ because of the pose.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sehrynn said:


> ENFJ or ENTJ. Leaning ENTJ because of the pose.
> 
> View attachment 387081


Smile - fi 
Posture - introvert 
Pictures - blurry which means indicates Perceiving

Infp or isfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sehrynn

That was spot on.


----------



## bleghc

From one of Ai's videos on a challenge thread, she now definitely gives off the vibe of being an sp/so. Pictures seem like she'd be so/sx, oddly enough. But yeah, based on pictures only, I'd say ENFP 2w3 or 7w6. 

As for Sehryn, definitely a Fi dom. INFP 9w1 sp/sx, maybe.


* *















:kitteh: (Excuse the duck face. :laughing


----------



## Blue Soul

@Hella Rad Trash INTP.


* *


----------



## Tsubaki

@Blue Soul: I don't see everything but just the lighting and setting scream ISFP to me ^^"









(I was still too lazy to turn it, so just press ctrl + alt gr + left arrow key)


----------



## Blue Soul

Tsubaki said:


> @Blue Soul: I don't see everything but just the lighting and setting scream ISFP to me ^^"
> 
> View attachment 387994
> 
> 
> (I was still too lazy to turn it, so just press ctrl + alt gr + left arrow key)


Try again. ^^


* *














Something about the way how your eyes aren't looking directly into the camera reminds me of my ENTP friend. I could be wrong, but I think NT at least. And you got an Adventure Time poster, so I know you're awesome.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@Tsubaki ESFP. You remind me of this one ISTP I once knew except you're smiling.
@Blue Soul ENFP. Your expression is full of Ne, and the artwork suggests Fi.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Hella Rad Trash said:


> From one of Ai's videos on a challenge thread, she now definitely gives off the vibe of being an sp/so. Pictures seem like she'd be so/sx, oddly enough. But yeah, based on pictures only, I'd say ENFP 2w3 or 7w6.


How would you type me on the video ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

@Tetsuo Shima Consistent with that ESTP vibe. 
@ai.tran.75 I think that NFP is right. You're definitely expressive in your pictures but how you appear on video is completely different. You definitely weren't as exuberant and lively as I assumed you to be. :laughing: Those traits are usually what I associate with ENFPs' but that's based off of shallow generalizations about them and the subconscious association to E7s'. I can see you as being an INFP as an alternative. ENFP seems accurate for now, though. But not E7. I could actually see you as being a 9w1 from that video. The combination is definitely not as acknowledged in the typology community but I could see that possibility being likely. Also maybe 6w7. But as you've mentioned in your caption, you did say - or, I suppose, implied that you were conscious about your image the whole entire time. That might imply you being an so dom. Right now, I'm around considering ENFP 9w1/6w7 so/sx.

DISCLAIMER: No pansy pandas were hurt in the making of this picture. :kitteh:

* *


----------



## ai.tran.75

Hella Rad Trash said:


> @Tetsuo Shima Consistent with that ESTP vibe.
> @ai.tran.75 I think that NFP is right. You're definitely expressive in your pictures but how you appear on video is completely different. You definitely weren't as exuberant and lively as I assumed you to be. :laughing: Those traits are usually what I associate with ENFPs' but that's based off of shallow generalizations about them and the subconscious association to E7s'. I can see you as being an INFP as an alternative. ENFP seems accurate for now, though. But not E7. I could actually see you as being a 9w1 from that video. The combination is definitely not as acknowledged in the typology community but I could see that possibility being likely. Also maybe 6w7. But as you've mentioned in your caption, you did say - or, I suppose, implied that you were conscious about your image the whole entire time. That might imply you being an so dom. Right now, I'm around considering ENFP 9w1/6w7 so/sx.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: No pansy pandas were hurt in the making of this picture. :kitteh:
> 
> * *


I'm an enfp but as I age my fi develop better and I'm at a stage where my use of fi is as strong and my use of Ne. As for enneagram - I think I'm 9 or 7 as well . You're really good at observation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltare

Sehrynn said:


> ENFJ or ENTJ. Leaning ENTJ because of the pose.


Pretty close but I consider myself an ENTP. I'm one of the least structured people I know. I actually wish I was more of a J.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Now do I have feelings?


----------



## Gjcrouse09

Intj


----------



## Noir

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 388250
> 
> 
> Now do I have feelings?


Looks like an ISTP stare in here, heh. 










Im so fancy omg.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Is that in Ireland? 
You look present, so I'll go with ISxP

Won't offer a photo though I have one in my profile


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Noir said:


> Looks like an ISTP stare in here, heh.


Don't INTPs have that same stare? Because I'm definitely intuitive.


----------



## sometimes

I don't know who I'm meant to type? 
So moving on.

View attachment 392778


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Enfj


----------



## Yasminec19

I guessed ENFP at first, then clicked on the spoiler because I have no self control.


----------



## O_o

^ISTP. Not an extroverted feel. Look seemed to remind me of Se. 










There is something awkward enough about this photo which made it seem relevant for this.


----------



## Yasminec19

I'm an INTJ. I'm guessing INFP ?


----------



## O_o

Yasminec14 said:


> I'm an INTJ. I'm guessing INFP ?


No, I'm actually Gandalf. Good try though
I was slightly close, function wise.


----------



## piano

ENFP based on both her profile picture and personality


----------



## Blue Soul

@i cant play the piano First thought INTP, but then I thought your signature seemed Se, so I'll go with ISTP.


----------



## Owtoo

o_o said:


> ^istp. Not an extroverted feel. Look seemed to remind me of se.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is something awkward enough about this photo which made it seem relevant for this.


intp

View attachment 394266


I seem to look like five different people in different pictures lol, so I wasn't sure which one to go for but decided to go for this one. Mind you, it's not one of the most recent pictures of myself, but it's not super old either.


----------



## SevSevens

Mattias said:


> intp
> 
> View attachment 394266
> 
> 
> I seem to look like five different people in different pictures lol, so I wasn't sure which one to go for but decided to go for this one. Mind you, it's not one of the most recent pictures of myself, but it's not super old either.


intj or istp


----------



## SevSevens

pippylongstocking said:


> I don't know who I'm meant to type?
> So moving on.
> 
> View attachment 392778


you're unbelievably gawd awfuly beyond hopes and dreams hot.


----------



## Owtoo

SevSevens said:


> intj or istp


I'm INFP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ok, I've given up on looking like a feeling type, but do I at least look intuitive?


----------



## bleghc

Intuitive making fun of sensors, maybe. Can't shake the feeling of you being a Ti dom off. Adorkable INTP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Intuitive making fun of sensors, maybe. Can't shake the feeling of you being a Ti dom off. Adorkable INTP.


I thought I looked more like a sensor making fun of intuitives. I'm holding a frickin tarot card.

And, you look like... an ISFJ. Idk, you just look shy.


----------



## Exquisitor

You look like a badass ISTP or ESTP who's gonna kill a bitch on a whim.

My profile picture:

* *


----------



## Xerta

Gray Romantic, you are super cute. I'd say you are an ENFP.


----------



## Xerta

...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Xerta

ENFP 7w6 sx/so


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFJ.

I'm curious about what you get from this one, as it was made after a particularly busy and stressful period - almost a whole week of barely sleeping at all.


----------



## celestica

Ironweaver said:


> ISFJ.
> 
> I'm curious about what you get from this one, as it was made after a particularly busy and stressful period - almost a whole week of barely sleeping at all.


I'm not very good but I'll try haha..
I'd say ENTP!


----------



## Rafiki

@Loki Grim 
xSTP
@Herp
ENFJ, ENTP Ti-Fe axis
@Modifier
ENxP
@SE Strider
ISFJ, ISFP
@Zobster
ESFJ
@The_World_As_Will
INTJ (cool name btw)
@ponyjoyride
ISFP


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## ai.tran.75

Estp in this picture 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naturely truthfull

intp


----------



## bibliobibuli

Istp


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Princess Sarcasm said:


> Istp


INFJ most likely..

Could´nt find better quality photo but this is me posing before my first fight in Thailand, aftermath is not pretty :laughing:


----------



## Kelz

ISTP? 

http://s11.postimg.org/i0k42wh6b/20151023_214947.jpg


----------



## irulee

Isfp


----------



## desecrationsmile

Enfp/infp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intj/Isfp 

There's an Ni/Se look to you in this picture 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overlordofpizza

INFP

On the right.


----------



## sometimes

Entp 

View attachment 432474


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

pippylongstocking said:


> Entp
> 
> View attachment 432474


Hmm XNTP? Very cute btw


----------



## Mereallysmart

I'm guessing INFJ...


----------



## Blue Soul

mereallysmart said:


> i'm guessing infj...
> 
> View attachment 433642
> View attachment 433666


ISFJ. You smile like someone who's really good at everything and receives all the praise.


----------



## bleghc

An INTJ prodigy at both literal and figurative play, 'erryone. 

View attachment 433690


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

ENFP?



Ha, I'll post a better pic if I am being mistaken for INFJ  
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/5418/jLX1Xh.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img910/5476/RAGfgf.jpg


----------



## sometimes

.


----------



## hauntology




----------



## Lucky Luciano

space junkie said:


>


enfp


----------



## B0r3d




----------



## Katealaina

Infp.


----------



## Sinister

Entp


----------



## 124567

^Yup ENTP :crazy:

My avatar


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Havahism INFJ 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ExFP, leaning towards ENFP?


----------



## debonair

INxP


----------



## Kito

your picture's dead :sad: but by your avatar I'll say ENTP


----------



## Rafiki

@_Tetsuo Shima_

i like ur 'random gif' sig

ISFP 2w3, 9w8, 7w8
to the guy above @Kito


----------



## kiriosa

Let's see roud:


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

@kiriosa ISFP


----------



## xXMariahXx

@A Temperamental Flutist INFP

left


----------



## xXMariahXx

@A Temperamental Flutist INFP

left 
View attachment 444218


----------



## Ironweaver

xXMariahXx said:


> @_A Temperamental Flutist_ INFP
> 
> left
> View attachment 444218


INFJ?

One that actually turned up pretty well, for an accidentally taken photo at least.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ironweaver said:


> INFJ?
> 
> One that actually turned up pretty well, for an accidentally taken photo at least.
> 
> View attachment 444818


Picture too dark - no lighting - Ni Dom 
Intj I'm guessing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

@ai.tran.75 I have an esfp vibe.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESTJ 5w6 (or 6w5) 1w9 2w1


----------



## Gorgon

ENTP 7wB (balanced wings)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Intj, brah. Dat stare, dat glare.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

infp :happy:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@crashbandicoot
entp for you  you exude wittiness and charm!

why is that guy infp?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> @crashbandicoot
> entp for you  you exude wittiness and charm!
> 
> why is that guy infp?


haha, I thought estp but since he is posing for camera, why not do a twist and go infp :laughing:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

crashbandicoot said:


> haha, I thought estp but since he is posing for camera, why not do a twist and go infp :laughing:


ummmmmm..... okay then...
why did you think estp?
and why did you eventually decide infp out of all choices for his real personality


----------



## Mr inappropriate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ummmmmm..... okay then...
> why did you think estp?
> and why did you eventually decide infp out of all choices for his real personality


he looks rough and modelling seems more like a career for estp male?

for infp I dunno, I wasnt that serious


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

crashbandicoot said:


> he looks rough and modelling seems more like a career for estp male?
> 
> for infp I dunno, I wasnt that serious


He's a Hispanic actor :/


----------



## Mr inappropriate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> He's a Hispanic actor :/


ok, make someone else type him in the next page 

edit: haha I got the first post on this page :tongue:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

crashbandicoot said:


> ok, make someone else type him in the next page
> 
> edit: haha I got the first post on this page :tongue:


lol  ahahahahaaaaa XD


----------



## bleghc

ENFJ who reluctantly got into Playboy to save his starving family. 

View attachment 452569


----------



## Tsubaki

Hella Rad Trash said:


> ENFJ who reluctantly got into Playboy to save his starving family.
> 
> View attachment 452569


...I don't care what you say, that definitely looks like a duckface XD

I know your type but I'm practicing visual identlification so I'll just sum up my thoughts:

You don't look directly at the camera and your eyes are drifting off a bit. -> Ne
There's also a slight spark in your eyes that I would associate with Ne
I don't necessarily see much Fi but I don't see Ti at all
Generally, you have a warmer xNFP look rather than the more cold and aloof xNTP look(it's not necessarily more cold or aloof but it just gives off a different vibe)

So I would have said xNFP ^^


----------



## Darkbloom

ENTP

That shirt is clearly NTP, hair and something about face goes against INTP
So, ENTP)


My avatar and profile


----------



## sometimes

ENTP. You kinda have an ENTJ vibe but also seem Fe so I went somewhere in between with ENTP.. But you seem like a J type for some reason though. You seem confident in a put together kind of a way so that is the vibe I'm getting. ENxJ would be close second guess.

View attachment 453882


----------



## DesertRiver

I think INFJ


----------



## Ironweaver

I'd say your posture and facial expression suggest a strongly positioned, but somewhat awkward Fe. ISFJ, perhaps?

I'm on the left.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ironweaver I'm inclined to think INTP for some reason. Scrutinizing the environment (Ti) in addition to merely taking in the sensory details of the environment (tertiary Si) in contrast to the more intensity-seeking nature I tend to associate with Se. Also, what event was this photo taken at? Seems like a competition of some sort in which you were the moderator or something. 

You look kind of like this guy. (Alfredo from the Spanish show _Gran Hotel_)









Moi:


----------



## Ironweaver

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @_Ironweaver_ I'm inclined to think INTP for some reason. Scrutinizing the environment (Ti) in addition to merely taking in the sensory details of the environment (tertiary Si) in contrast to the more intensity-seeking nature I tend to associate with Se. Also, what event was this photo taken at? Seems like a competition of some sort in which you were the moderator or something.
> 
> You look kind of like this guy. (Alfredo from the Spanish show _Gran Hotel_)
> 
> View attachment 454082


Hmmm, I can see a bit of resemblance. 

Yep, I was the moderator, although it was a political panel discussion.


----------



## karmachameleon

I think I got INFP last time. But i've also gotten INTP, ISTP.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 459946



You're an infp.


----------



## backdrop12

Excuse the dirty room X3


----------



## karmachameleon

xrx said:


> View attachment 459946
> 
> 
> 
> You're an infp.


Me? I don't think so ^^


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

backdrop12 said:


> View attachment 460906
> 
> 
> Excuse the dirty room X3


I was going to say ENTP at first because I thought those headphones were earrings. But, I'm still seeing a lot of Ne but with a more laid-back introverted feel, so INTP.


----------



## Worriedfunction

ISFP

Quirky visuals to appear different.


----------



## karmachameleon

istj
Me looking neutral
View attachment 460962

Ok I'm not totally relaxing my face but almost )


----------



## counterintuitive

IxFP

Believe it or not, this is actually a frequent facial expression for me:

[Image is within spoiler - if it doesn't work then please just skip me haha thx]


----------



## ai.tran.75

backdrop12 said:


> View attachment 460906
> 
> 
> Excuse the dirty room X3




Messy room = perceiving 
Eyes = ne > Ni 

I highly doubt an xntp would apologize for a messy room - so I'm guessing 
Enfp follow by infp



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmachameleon

@ai.tran.75 do you still see ESTP for me?


----------



## ai.tran.75

@karmachameleon

According to this photo ( bc I was wrong on the other one ) 

not slouching = J 
Body gesture not open = I 
You apologize for the picture fe

Infj or isfj  but I'll lean more towards infj(not bc you are one ) but bc you have that Se vibe to you ( I recall typing you as estp )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmachameleon

ai.tran.75 said:


> @karmachameleon
> 
> According to this photo ( bc I was wrong on the other one )
> 
> not slouching = J
> Body gesture not open = I
> You apologize for the picture fe
> 
> Infj or isfj  but I'll lean more towards infj(not bc you are one ) but bc you have that Se vibe to you ( I recall typing you as estp )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well im not 100 percent sure of my type except me being introverted so i might be ISTP. And I agree that i have an Se vibe. I never thought about that before!


----------



## Sinister

@Worriedfunction IXXP probably INTP
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/04/1453733118-imag0011.jpg


----------



## sometimes

^ your photo didn't work.

View attachment 471682


----------



## piano

@pippylongstocking INFJ. you actually bear a bit of a resemblance to the photo of audrey hepburn you have set as your avatar. it might be the angle, maybe even the profile a little. either way, cute selfie.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

i cant play the piano said:


> @pippylongstocking INFJ. you actually bear a bit of a resemblance to the photo of audrey hepburn you have set as your avatar. it might be the angle, maybe even the profile a little. either way, cute selfie.


From your eyes I can see you are reserved and prefer things organized, you just have that tidy lady look.
Also from the eyes I can see you are a feeling type I´d say INFJ

here is me


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Lucky Luciano ISTP or a bored ESTP 

7w8 > 9w8 > 3w4 sp/sx

















I forget if I've used the bottom one before in this thread. Ah well.


----------



## Adena

@Despotic Nepotist ENTP 9w8 3w4 7w6 So/Sx?

















With my sister <3


----------



## Retsu

Gray Romantic said:


> pictures


I'd say you look like ESFJ


----------



## 124567

@Retsu Omg you always gave me ISTP vibe but look like an ESTJ :O The bathroom's type is IXFP xD (a bit messy)


Actually found a 'light hair' pic xD
View attachment 474610


----------



## karmachameleon

_this guy is creepy af_


----------



## piano

karmachameleon said:


> Istj
> View attachment 478082


karma karma karmachameleon INFJ


----------



## 124567

i cant play the piano said:


> karma karma karmachameleon INFJ


You're sooo pretty! Remind me of Hope Sandoval, one of my favorite singers. Looking IXFP-ish..actually XXFP..XNFP 



@Doctor Doom[/MENTION][/MENTION] 



> But aren't SJs in general usually kind of ugly? I thought I was a sexy-looking guy.
> 
> Also, you look like some sort of Te user to me. Fe, Se, and Ne are a little more happy in pictures.


Omg type has nothing to do with how 'good'/'bad' looking someone is :shocked: 

Yay my MBTI is Te :laughing:


----------



## psychologic

@Doctor Doom interesting. Unabashed advances aside, what else makes you say Se-dom?



Havahism said:


> View attachment 478122


To me you give off thinker and Ni vibes. I really wanna say ISTP for some reason. Or maybe INxJ.


----------



## Super Luigi

*Your happy and easy-going presence on the camera. You're not wearing anything too off-beat, like I've seen among intuitives and Si sensors.*


----------



## psychologic

That's cool, I never would've thought I come across as a sensor haha
From your photos I get an ENxP (leaning ENTP) vibe because you seem impish and playful, but I'm no good at recognizing Se :suspicion:


----------



## Super Luigi

*


rhythmic said:



That's cool, I never would've thought I come across as a sensor haha
From your photos I get an ENxP (leaning ENTP) vibe because you seem impish and playful, but I'm no good at recognizing Se :suspicion:

Click to expand...

Wow, I didn't realize you were an INFP. I never even looked. That's shocking.
Could be that I've mistaken your Ne for Se. I wonder if I've done that before, and if so, how many times.*


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## Bearlin

952


----------



## Bearlin

.


----------



## Bearlin

Loki Grim said:


> I thought this would be interesting, Or removed.. I don't know if this would be the right place to post this.


kind of 9w1/6w5 combination, i guess. not sure of core type.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

MrGeorgeSmiley said:


> View attachment 479538


INFP/INTP...not very sure...but I kinda tend towards INTP.


View attachment 481377


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

View attachment 481377
[/QUOTE]
Maybe Infp but not sure


----------



## Libra Sun

~


----------



## psychologic

You look INFx to me. At first I was like "definitely INFP" but something seems slightly Fe about you. Overall you seem more NF, but I could see ISFx as well. 



Doctor Doom said:


> *Wow, I didn't realize you were an INFP. I never even looked. That's shocking.
> Could be that I've mistaken your Ne for Se. I wonder if I've done that before, and if so, how many times.*


Tbh I've been questioning my introversion recently and even my Ne (I tested ESFP last week <_<) so I wonder if that has an effect. In the end I'm definitely a Ne-Si user though. I wouldn't doubt you've done that in the past lol I've done it numerous times, confusing Se for Ne. It could be we're likely to see ourselves in other people and therefore more likely to type them similarly to ourselves.

View attachment 478130
View attachment 482538


----------



## Libra Sun

rhythmic said:


> You look INFx to me. At first I was like "definitely INFP" but something seems slightly Fe about you. Overall you seem more NF, but I could see ISFx as well.
> 
> View attachment 478130
> View attachment 482538


That's interesting because I've been wavering between INFJ, INFP, and ISFJ. Those are the three I usually get on tests. I think the Fi/Fe and Ni/Si is what's confusing me the most because I feel like I can relate to those functions equally. 

As for you... to me, you definitely look extroverted. I can see ENFJ or ENFP.


----------



## psychologic

soul_searching said:


> That's interesting because I've been wavering between INFJ, INFP, and ISFJ. Those are the three I usually get on tests. I think the Fi/Fe and Ni/Si is what's confusing me the most because I feel like I can relate to those functions equally.
> 
> As for you... to me, you definitely look extroverted. I can see ENFJ or ENFP.


Interesting... How about Ne and Se? Those are important too. To me you look more Si-Ne but obviously typing by looks isn't the most accurate lol.

I wonder if it's the pictures I picked. Does this one give you a different vibe?
View attachment 482554


----------



## Shadow Tag

rhythmic said:


> Interesting... How about Ne and Se? Those are important too. To me you look more Si-Ne but obviously typing by looks isn't the most accurate lol.
> 
> I wonder if it's the pictures I picked. Does this one give you a different vibe?
> View attachment 482554


That one in particular looks INFJ or maybe even INTJ imho, you have that focused Ni-dom look, and I always find it hard to tell the difference between Fe and Te auxiliary because, to me, Ni or Si facial expressions dwarf them too much. But yeah, like you said, visual typing is shaky.

I'll post these gems again from the enneagram one...


----------



## fleursdetilleul

tenefix said:


> View attachment 482578
> 
> 
> View attachment 482586
> 
> 
> View attachment 482594


ENFP?

Me:
View attachment 482866


----------



## Libra Sun

rhythmic said:


> Interesting... How about Ne and Se? Those are important too. To me you look more Si-Ne but obviously typing by looks isn't the most accurate lol.
> 
> I wonder if it's the pictures I picked. Does this one give you a different vibe?
> View attachment 482554


In that particular picture you look INFJ to me, ha, so you're right... definitely not the most accurate! I feel like I have inferior Se, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

I would have said INTP by the picture but then I saw your signature 

Me...
View attachment 492065


----------



## leictreon

I get ISFJish vibes from that pic. Also, fun fact, I tested as INTP the first few times, actually.

(btw... you look cute :>)


----------



## fleursdetilleul

leictreon said:


> I get ISFJish vibes from that pic.


You're 1 letter away 

By the way, if you Go Advanced, you can opt to hide your signature


----------



## NurseCat

leictreon said:


> i get isfjish vibes from that pic. Also, fun fact, i tested as intp the first few times, actually.
> 
> (btw... You look cute :>)


ISFP? Maybe INFP. 















I feel like these photos placed together do a really good job at representing my versatility as a person.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ENFJ ? Could be ENTP, too.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Based on your profile picture of "I think I shall buy a boat" cat, you might be a perceiving type. As for your photo, you look like an IxTP.. Your eyes seems to be somewhat engaging although you don't have much facial expression. You might be a sensor, perhaps.

This is me though..


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Solely based on the photo I'd say INxx. You're not looking straight in the camera which hints to I. You have big,expressive eyes which don't really say anything about you being S or N but I'll put my money on N. You look like a majestic INFP, but I wouldn't go as far as that so INxx it is.


----------



## Mange

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ISFP 359


What's with the pills in all your pics? Are those vitamins?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

xrx said:


> What's with the pills in all your pics? Are those vitamins?


They're mostly digestive enzymes.


----------



## compulsiverambler

@LuvGen ISTJ @L'Enfant Terrible ISTP


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

compulsiverambler said:


> @LuvGen ISTJ @L'Enfant Terrible ISTP


Not even close. For you I'd say either INTP or INFP, leaning more on INFP though.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

I think it's okay to put this picture in here, though there are more than one people to type. Me and my group of friends had an idea to took this "mbti picture" where each of us would try to represent our type. So have a guess!

(Wasn't there a picture to type or doesn't my computer just show it?)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

from left to right..

(girl reading Stephen King): INTJ - also, I love Stephen King, awesome choice.
(laying on bed): ESFP
(weilding pillow): ESTP
(tucked away in corner): INTP
(girl with red hair, hands in face): INFP


----------



## leictreon

@Mangofruit y'all cutes! I agree with the above poster.









that dog died, by the way , poisoned by thugs. He was the most loving and warm dog, always being so playful and nice to tourists but for whatever reason he seemed to really like me... now I am sad.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

<!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=343498" target="_blank">leictreon</a></i></span>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, thanks  <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=28176" target="_blank">Sporadic Aura</a></i></span>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->

Right with INTJ and ESTP, but who you guessed as INFP and ESFP are actually the other way around. And the INTP one is ENTJ.

The thing we tried was that INFP is like just sleeping, eating, dreaming and stuff in the corner while others are fully awake. ESTP and ESFP ones are playing pillow fight and ESFP is trying to protect herself and laughing. ENTJ, well... 



INTJ is pretty clear I think.

But no doubts that the situation could be as you guessed.roud:


----------



## 124567

:kitteh:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xNFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP

This one's blurry, effect-laden and taken while I was in motion, but I quite like how it turned out, for some reason.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Still the quirky INFJ.









Took a photo with a friend during an event.


----------



## the1williams

ISFP? Not sure why, but that's the guess that comes to mind.









Sorely lacking in pictures of just me on my laptop lol. Here's one from an event last year. Won a competition/talent show sort of thing and got to sing live.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

the1williams said:


> ISFP? Not sure why, but that's the guess that comes to mind.
> 
> View attachment 497769
> 
> 
> Sorely lacking in pictures of just me on my laptop lol. Here's one from an event last year. Won a competition/talent show sort of thing and got to sing live.


You obviously have Fe in your expression but not too much. Extroverted or not, I think you might have a balance way of expressing it. However, I'm betting on Introversion. IxFJ perhaps.


----------



## Anonymous Disaster




----------



## 124567

@Anonymous Disaster INTP


Visit profile to type :ninja: Yes I like this thread cuz am curious what type most people say I look most like :crazy:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Anonymous Disaster said:


>


Facial expression - non emotional ( thinker )
Style very vibrant - extrovert sensing 
Body gesture- close introvert 
Im guessing istp , Intj 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

Nice photo. (Loving the color scheme.) A light yellow halter-dress and mint background gives off a dreamy vibe for some reason which kind of makes me want to say INFP. You also have a "thinking-of-something-else" gaze which makes me want to say Ne, but wouldn't necessarily be dominant, I don't think. And if not INFP, I wouldn't be too surprised with ISFP. 

View attachment 498098


----------



## leictreon

Cute looking gal. You strike me as ISFP, for some reason. My other guess would be INFJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

@leictreon, you remind me of my good friends, my teachers and my neighbours. I am surrounded by INFPs. :laughing:


----------



## leictreon

ENFP or ISFP. Cute too, I like that smile.


----------



## piano

picture's about two weeks old but it makes me laugh


----------



## 124567

@carpe omnia ISFP yup :kitteh:

View attachment 499138


----------



## bleghc

Most likely in the Gamma quadrant, which leaves xSFP and xNTJ. Would guess feeler more than anything, which is somewhat biased because of your avatar but meh. ESFP, because your Te seems fairly high and your choice of clothing and the way you took the picture (which I see as aesthetically pleasing) strikes as high Se. 

1. ESFP
2. ENTJ 
3. ISFP
4. INTJ 

In order of what I see as most likely. 8w9 > 3w4 > 7w6 sx/sp?


----------



## bleghc

Forgot to add a picture. (Sorry it's sideways.) Maybe they'll think of me as their ENTJ overlord now.

View attachment 503866


----------



## leictreon

Nah, it looks really ESFP (also you're sooo good looking).









i hate my face that's why i hide it


----------



## emmydoll94

Just from the picture you posted, I am getting an INTP vibe... and there's no need to hide your face!


----------



## Wolf

I'm no expert but you look like a NF to me, xNFP if I had to say.


----------



## Adena

@A Lone Wolf IxTx and a Se user, INTJ or ISTP.


----------



## psychologic

@Adena I get Fe vibes. xSFJ, leaning ESFJ if I had to choose. Also 2w1 so/sp.

View attachment 507570
View attachment 507578


----------



## Xanthus Primus

rhythmic said:


> @_Adena_ I get Fe vibes. xSFJ, leaning ESFJ if I had to choose. Also 2w1 so/sp.
> 
> View attachment 507570
> View attachment 507578



ENFP, all the way.









View attachment 509994


----------



## shakti

demosthenes iii said:


> enfp, all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 509994



intp?


----------



## sometimes

ENFJ? 7w8 2w3 8w9

View attachment 510530


----------



## emmydoll94

pippylongstocking said:


> ENFJ? 7w8 2w3 8w9
> 
> View attachment 510530


ISFJ? Although I could be distorted because you look a lot like my ISFJ friend... my other guess is INFJ

I'll do a different picture this time:


----------



## applecrumble

emmydoll94 said:


> View attachment 510874


You give off an INFP vibe. Can't pinpoint what it is, maybe your eyes haha. You're really gorgeous btw


----------



## Roman Empire

applecrumble said:


> You give off an INFP vibe. Can't pinpoint what it is, maybe your eyes haha. You're really gorgeous btw
> 
> View attachment 511121


INFJ

Introverted because you got that vibe of not talking that much. Enjoying reading books. 
Intuitive, because most people in here are intuitive, and can't imagine a lot of ISFJs being in here.
Feeler because of the flower stuff on the shirt, and you look like a softie.
J, because you look efficient and conservative compared to the colorful chaotic perceiver.

Tritype you are:

1w9 (traditional, conservative and family oriented)
2w1 (You want to help people/animals, make a change)
6w5 (You are competent, like social structure, and expertise)


----------



## ai.tran.75

Body gesture extrovert 
Smile - fe
Eyes - alert - Ne/Se 

Entp or estp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

Infp 

View attachment 512449


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

@pippylongstocking , you look ISTJ.

View attachment 512457


----------



## leictreon

Attachment Unavailable


----------



## Rafiki

isfj


----------



## McFluff

INFP, but there was no picture given...


----------



## sometimes

ISTP. I see Ti, Se and Fe. Not necessarily in that order but ISTP vibe overall.

View attachment 516602


----------



## leictreon

ENFPness there, very cute!


----------



## Diamante

I would probably go for IxFP. 

View attachment 517586


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Diamante

I would probably say ENTP.

View attachment 517602


----------



## Ironweaver

ExTP.

Take a shot at both.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Ironweaver said:


> ExTP.
> 
> Take a shot at both.


Left: ISFJ or INFP. Right: NP or SP of some sort

Edit: Forgot I was guessing ethnicities....anyway, left seems Irish or Balkan. Right....German?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Diamante said:


> I would probably say ENTP.
> 
> View attachment 517602


Norwegian or Swedish---the file name gives it away.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

the watchmaker said:


> Infj
> 
> View attachment 517594


Scottish?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

leictreon said:


> ENFPness there, very cute!
> 
> View attachment 516786


unclear. beanie + dog in face makes guessing difficult.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## Ironweaver

@clefaery

Definitely introverted; I'm getting the impression of lower-order Fe. INTP?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ

I'm the one with the dark blue shirt.


----------



## confusedasheck

Esfp/isfj

View attachment 526258


----------



## peatchy

confusedasheck said:


> Esfp/isfj
> 
> View attachment 526258


infp/isfj?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## peatchy

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Infp
> 
> View attachment 526346
> 
> 
> View attachment 526354


enfj


----------



## throughtheroses

Infj


----------



## peatchy

throughtheroses said:


> Infj
> 
> View attachment 528930


isfp











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

INFP/ISFJ 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w1 so/sx.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Can't see your pic @Memeophilic


----------



## peatchy

intj 6w5 ?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Infp.


----------



## Sabrah

Isfj


----------



## Lavender

I/enfj?


----------



## Nick_

INFJ, maybe P


----------



## Pangea




----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Intp


----------



## Mange

Literally me RN


----------



## sometimes

@peatchy You look so similar to your avatar. cute. and you seem very INFP.

@Florahyalina I'm going to say INTJ for some strange reason. EDIT: just realised I'm mixing typing avatars and photos and you don't have a photo which is what this thread is. ah well.

Here's mine then if I must:

View attachment 539594


----------



## leictreon

ExFP 7w6 sx/sp


----------



## bleghc

The black-and-white filter makes me a bit more inclined to say a type that associates itself with expressiveness (e4). You have a somewhat neutral facial expression, also a bit more on the serious side and introversion is extremely evident. ISFP 964 sp/so? Maybe... though so and sx are close.


----------



## leictreon

I'll guess IxFP only because you look like my sister and a friend of mine. My sister is INFP and my friend I suspect is an ISFP. Enneagram probably 7w6 so/sp.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@leictreon INFJ 7w6 > 4w5 > 9w8

The sig quote connects a sudden, dynamic shift in the environment (Se) immediately to a larger, overarching meaning (Ni).

Plus, the avatar looks like an animated INFJ's forbidden Se fantasy.

EDIT: Whoops, wrong thread lol.

But, here are my pics:


----------



## Eset

@Despotic Nepotist

ISTP vibes.
You look like you're gonna fuck shit up. (not in a psycho way, but some James Bond way).
















P.s. I look stoned all the time, and that's because I'm not.


----------



## sometimes

ISTP based on those pictures.

View attachment 540986


----------



## Eset

Infp


----------



## Jaune

I'll say ENFP for some reason.


----------



## busybee

ISFJ 


I don't think I have enough posts to upload my pic :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meaningless

Person above doesn't have a picture... oh well its sideways for some reason.....


----------



## Jaune

I get ENFJ vibes.


----------



## meaningless

hmm, istp or intj









Istg if this image is sideways....


----------



## sometimes

Cute pic. ISFP.

View attachment 551498


----------



## Jaune

I hope that this does not sound awkward, but you're pretty. I get ISFJ vibes.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

I see IXFP. Definitely Fi.

I'll try this out!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaffleSingSong

double post


----------



## Jaune

I see ESTP.


----------



## leictreon

ExFP, maybe? Some kind of FP, at least.


----------



## Eset

Hella shady, ISTP


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Ne-ish, ENXP.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

Entp.

View attachment 552162


----------



## leictreon

IN-P. More of a Thinking vibe in that photo.


----------



## meaningless

That dog is plain gorgeous omg, INTJ.


----------



## leictreon

You look INFP. So adorable!


----------



## Jaune

You look cool. ISTP?

Damn, I hope this attached correctly. I'm on mobile right now.


----------



## JAH

You look clearly IXFP.

Phototyping Jung Test | Similarminds.com
Interesting test, I managed to score 46% on average, which is pathetic since even the dumbest person should get at least 50.
I wonder if someone can really consistently score something above 60%


----------



## meaningless

You're an INTJ, but you look super ESTP


----------



## JAH

zoec said:


> You're an INTJ, but you look super ESTP
> 
> View attachment 553234


That’s a pretty sexy pic, hard to concentrate. 

Clearly INTX you obviously don’t value superficial things and you lack the NF vibe, but you look to well groomed for an INTP so INTJ or just extremely weak P.

ESTP ? I can’t stand them, but I can actually see it in my smile. 

Maybe these are better:

No1: The slightly arrogant INTJ










No2: The evil schemer










Still ESTP vibe ?


----------



## Jaune

Yes, you look very INTJ in those pictures.


----------



## meaningless

JAH said:


> That’s a pretty sexy pic, hard to concentrate.
> 
> Clearly INTX you obviously don’t value superficial things and you lack the NF vibe, but you look to well groomed for an INTP so INTJ or just extremely weak P.
> 
> ESTP ? I can’t stand them, but I can actually see it in my smile.
> 
> Maybe these are better:
> 
> No1: The slightly arrogant INTJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No2: The evil schemer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ESTP vibe ?


lmao, you look like a brooding ESTP, jkjk nah you look pretty INTJ to me


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Yes, you look very INTJ in those pictures.


You look xSFP here. Don't know how to explain it, but you're making a cute face, and still you seem to be a clever person in a Se way, if that makes any sense?

EDIT: shitty pics, sorry.


----------



## meaningless

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> You look xSFP here. Don't know how to explain it, but you're making a cute face, and still you seem to be a clever person in a Se way, if that makes any sense?
> 
> EDIT: shitty pics, sorry.


You look super INTP to me


----------



## Jaune

You didn't post a picture.  So, I'll type Dental Floss Tycoon.



Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> You look xSFP here. Don't know how to explain it, but you're making a cute face, and still you seem to be a clever person in a Se way, if that makes any sense?
> 
> EDIT: shitty pics, sorry.


Makes sense. Anyway, I think you look INTJ or INTP. Serious, reserved, and intellectual.









Man, all my pictures have some weird quality close up.


----------



## leictreon

Jaune Valjaune said:


> You look cool. ISTP?


You flatter me! Actually, INFP but I tried to mimic the ISTP look xD, not hard because my father is probably an ISTP himself.

Also, ISFP.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Jaune Valjaune

hmm, you look like introvert and feeler. infp ?


----------



## Lion daughter

@Mr inappropriate 

Ok you definitely look like an Extrovert to me.. I would guess .. ENFJ? 
There is something extroverted about that smirk xD


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Lion daughter said:


> @Mr inappropriate
> 
> Ok you definitely look like an Extrovert to me.. I would guess .. ENFJ?
> There is something extroverted about that smirk xD
> 
> 
> View attachment 554082


heh I'm a natural introvert  

You look esfp or entj. Kinda serious but with a swagger. hübsch


----------



## Lion daughter

@Mr inappropriate 

Wow did you just talk german to me? 
Do you know german? xD 


And well if you'd like a laughing pic I got that too: 









You are right I am an extrovert (actualllllly I am an ambivert.. but well xD ) but not quite what you typed me xD 
Oh you're and introvert.. well than I failed in typing you already.. great xD


----------



## Eset

INFP vibes.










Starting the morni.... *checks time*.. a-afternoon off with a cuppa!


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

You definitely look dominant Ne. ENTP.


----------



## Eset

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> You definitely look dominant Ne. ENTP.
> 
> View attachment 554346


Nice chess board you got there, but it seems a bit impractical.


----------



## Lion daughter

narcissistic said:


> INFP vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting the morni.... *checks time*.. a-afternoon off with a cuppa!




Nooo Noo you're definitely an ENFP. I myself am one and the quote underneath your pic screams ENFP xD xD


----------



## Eset

Lion daughter said:


> Nooo Noo you're definitely an ENFP. I myself am one and the quote underneath your pic screams ENFP xD xD


Wait,.. you're 16? You look straight up 18/19.

And about myself:
INTP in an ENFP body maybe.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

nevermind


----------



## Ausserirdische

double postttttt


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Oh well, I got skipped.

@Major Tom

Cara de Fi... Talvez ISFP ou INFP mesmo.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> Oh well, I got skipped.
> 
> @Major Tom
> 
> Cara de Fi... Talvez ISFP ou INFP mesmo.


I was looking at the last page and saw you got ignored so I was preparing to type you right away lol.

You look like an introverted thinker. Prolly INTP or INTJ. I guess the latter was right.


----------



## busybee

@Major Tom I think you are an INFJ 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@busybee

Smile makes me say Fe user, ISFJ ?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@Mr inappropriate

I get Se vibes from you. Not sure if dominant or auxiliary. Also, you seem to be a type 6.

.


----------



## busybee

Mr inappropriate said:


> @busybee
> 
> Smile makes me say Fe user, ISFJ ?


Nope enfj  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 554898


ENTP being shy.

View attachment 555322


----------



## Ausserirdische

pippylongstocking said:


> ENTP being shy.
> 
> View attachment 555322


INFx


----------



## sometimes

INFP bein moody

View attachment 556242


----------



## kfrankieskid

You may want to click on them to enlarge the images, excuse the picture named '1stnipple' I just over-written a photo file named '1stnipple' out of impulse.


----------



## Jaune

I get ENFJ vibes from that picture.


----------



## aliem

INFP maybe INFJ?


----------



## Ironweaver

Lower order Fe, most likely introverted. IxTP, maybe ISTP?








I swear I'm not usually like this


----------



## sylviar

Ixtj?


----------



## sylviar

Ixtj?









edit: oh shoot, didn't mean to post twice!


----------



## Angelic.sweet

ESFP (was nearly leaning to an ISFP but your smile doesn't look too shy)


----------



## mariahj

ENFP sx 9w1 / 2 / 5








this is not actually an enneagram cosplay. it's just a shirt i have. no, i don't know what it's supposed to mean.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

mariahj said:


> ENFP sx 9w1 / 2 / 5
> 
> View attachment 569394
> 
> this is not actually an enneagram cosplay. it's just a shirt i have. no, i don't know what it's supposed to mean.


Omg!!! You are right!!! I am an ENFP 9w1!!! 

I'm going to say maybe ISTP? 








Another of me!


----------



## Mindtraveler

Click to enlarge:
View attachment 570506


----------



## Jaune

@Angelic.sweet You do look ENFP.
@Mindtraveler ENTP.


----------



## bleghc

@Mindtraveler You sort of look like someone I used to know. 

Most obvious indicator in that picture would be probably be that you're a Fe user, auxilary as well, also possibly dominant but less likely. (Judging from the smile - it's very natural.) ISFJ 6w7 > 2w3 > 9w1 so/sx










*EDIT*: SORRY, DID THE WRONG PERSON. GIVE ME LIKE TWENTY MINUTES, I NEED TO GO SOMEWHERE REALLY QUICKLY.

*EDIT 2*: @Jaune Valjaune Definitely some sort of FP. ENFP 7w6 > 9w1 > 4w3 so/sx?


----------



## Eset

Petty ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

Looks like an INTP trying to be ISTP.


----------



## JayShambles

Accidentally clicking her profile before guessing, I now know what an ISFP type can look like.


----------



## Mindtraveler

ENFP, and a nice hat you got there!

Here a somewhat older picture of me; the one with the hat on the right (or above in the picture...)
View attachment 570666


----------



## JayShambles

Mindtraveler said:


> ENFP, and a nice hat you got there!
> 
> Here a somewhat older picture of me; the one with the hat on the right (or above in the picture...)
> View attachment 570666


People would be mistaking you as my brother if we were kicking it together.


----------



## bleghc

@Mindtraveler Not sure why this one gives out a particularly different "vibe" from the other but INFP, I think. Same tritype, different order. 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w3 so/sx, with sp coming in as a close third. Hope you don't mind me typing you again! Last time, but I'm generally an overzealous person and the inactivity in this thread doesn't make for a great combination lol.










I tried to look cute but I looked at it a little and realized it look more like I had one of two balls stuck in my mouth. (Not sure where the ball and supposed organ went but...) Also - not that being cute and having a ball in your mouth is necessarily mutually exclusive, but...


----------



## Eset

XNFP 4w3 6w7 9w8 SP/SO


----------



## Mindtraveler

ISTP? 

Behold: 

View attachment 570946

View attachment 570954

View attachment 570962


----------



## Eset

ESTP


----------



## bleghc

For some reasons, you're now giving off weirdly similar vibes to the user Axwell lol. ISTP 3w4 > 8w9 > 5w6 sp/sx. 










**needs to get the fuck to sleep, takes a selfie to exemplify just how much she needs to sleep and posts it on the forum that's preventing her from sleeping instead**


----------



## leictreon

You look like an... ENFP! Maybe 4w3, maybe 7w6


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

@leictreon, this has been done by INFPs everywhere in their rooms. Me in a striped shirt.


----------



## bleghc

AWH! You're such a cutie! :kitteh: You look a lot like an INFP - there's a glint of Ne in your eyes that look like they're thinking about something else, especially as they don't seem to be directed towards the camera as the other girl in the photo. You have relatively conservative clothing - looks like the fashionable kind of minimalism if I do say so myself.



Introverted judger was what I got out of that detail, but probably overthinking it, hah. (So, I'm sticking with INFP.) As for your Enneagram type, 9w1 (definitely, wouldn't be so quick to disregard the idea of w8 but I'm a bit biased because of the signature lol!) > 4w5 > 6w7 so/sx? 










(Real talk, didn't know just how brown my eyes were until I took the picture in the lighting that I did, hah!)


----------



## piano

@Memeophilic ISFJ 9w1 6w5 2w1 sp/so. That was a random ass guess.

My face 90% of the time.


----------



## Eset

xNFP 7w6 4w5 9w1 sp/sx

Inbound hot shit:


----------



## Mindtraveler

Coffee too hot? :tongue:

ENTP

Here's the boogeyman:

View attachment 572322


----------



## Jaune

I get XSTP vibes. Your friendly smile says "Fe" to me, but not as dominant function. And I also see Se because you seem so... Present in the photo?


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Jaune Valjaune said:


> I get XSTP vibes. Your friendly smile says "Fe" to me, but not as dominant function. And I also see Se because you seem so... Present in the photo?
> 
> View attachment 575002



IxFP, all the way.


----------



## Deanmachine

INTJ


----------



## Jaune

Infp.


----------



## JayShambles

Hey look, I'm 19, and never grew up


----------



## JAH

ENFP 2w3-7w8-8w7 Sx/So

You look like the male version of my ENFP ex. Same nose, same eyes, same cheekbones, same chin.


----------



## JayShambles

He must've been a handsome young chap. 

You - ENTJ. BOOM!! Got it right yeah,


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Deanmachine said:


> INTJ
> View attachment 578522



I've settled with ENTJ, but whenever I take the test I type as INTJ Good guess.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## kitchensink

Aww, you're adorable! You look like an ISFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

kitchensink said:


> Aww, you're adorable! You look like an ISFP.


You look like an INFP.. 

*Peeks into Kitchensink's MBTI info.* 
*Close enough..*


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Notus Asphodelus said:


> View attachment 579450


infj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## Jaune

ENFJ. Your smile tells me "Fe," but your eyes tell me some sort of intuitive function. I sense some Se here too.


----------



## bleghc

That picture is not as telling as a few of the others you've posted before - in other words, I can't pinpoint a specific type as easily, heh. An extroverted feeler (so ExFx, not Fe) for sure - ESFP, actually, specifically because of what you have in your background. Also 3w2 > 6w7 > 9w8 so/sp.


----------



## Rafiki

^ISFJ

use my avatar


----------



## Retrospective

Mmm I'm going with INFP

My avatar is a picture of me.


----------



## Rafiki

ISFP
=] @Retrospective


----------



## Rafiki

and
for realsies this time
caveat: slightly late, slightly tired


----------



## keinalu

@pancaketreehouse - I'd say INTP, you definitely look like an introverted thinking type.


----------



## bridmaga

@keinalu Esfp? You look very genuine and warm


----------



## Eset

@bridmaga

INFJ I would say.


----------



## raskoolz

narcissistic said:


> @bridmaga
> 
> INFJ I would say.


INTP.


----------



## sometimes

Isfj? 

View attachment 584730


----------



## leictreon

ISFJ vibes


----------



## Diophantine

Isfp? 

* *





.


----------



## sometimes

Entp 

View attachment 585074


----------



## Eset

INFJ.

(Rocking a fringe cos I'm gay like that


----------



## Diophantine

ISFP



pippylongstocking said:


> Entp


What makes you say that? Not saying you're write or wrong, but I am a very curious.


----------



## Rafiki

can't tell above^ eei


----------



## Angelic.sweet

I was going to say ENFP but I'm now going to say INFP!


----------



## sometimes

ENFP (you definitely seem like a hardcore xNFP hehe)



Diophantine said:


> What makes you say that? Not saying you're write or wrong, but I am a very curious.


Just something in the eyes/expression..




View attachment 585538


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@pippylongsticking INFP 6w5 > 9w8 > 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

Entp 6w7 8w7 4w3 so/sp


----------



## saythe

Hmm.... ISFP maybe ?


----------



## Jaune

First picture: ISTP
Second picture: ESTP
Third picture: ESFP

Conclusion: ESTP 7w8


----------



## saythe

Jaune Valjaune said:


> First picture: ISTP
> Second picture: ESTP
> Third picture: ESFP
> 
> Conclusion: ESTP 7w8
> 
> View attachment 588946


Do I radiate Se ? :O


----------



## Eset

Jaune Valjaune said:


> First picture: ISTP
> Second picture: ESTP
> Third picture: ESFP
> 
> Conclusion: ESTP 7w8
> 
> View attachment 588946


Same pose, tits get slightly bigger by the day.

A blast from the past:

* *


----------



## keinalu

I'd say INTP. Or ISTJ. Definitely Enneagram 5.


----------



## pertracto

Hmm... most probably NF, I'm not good at this but I'd say your hair makes me think your creative; your eyes are quite gentle, they have a dreamy look about them; and over all your expression seems questioning (if that makes sense). So I'd say NF. Probably an introvert seeing as you chose to take the pic in your bathroom, alone and how you have your headphones on, a convenient way to cut yourself from the world. So INFx, I'm not sure about the last letter.


----------



## Retsu

pertracto said:


> Hmm... most probably NF, I'm not good at this but I'd say your hair makes me think your creative; your eyes are quite gentle, they have a dreamy look about them; and over all your expression seems questioning (if that makes sense). So I'd say NF. Probably an introvert seeing as you chose to take the pic in your bathroom, alone and how you have your headphones on, a convenient way to cut yourself from the world. So INFx, I'm not sure about the last letter.
> 
> View attachment 596074


It's like... the top half is INFJ and the bottom half is IxTx...

Hard to say. INTJ maybe. Gorgeous hair and jumper.

Retsu at rest.


----------



## Acrylic

Witch of Uncertainty said:


> @Angelic.sweet You do look ENFP.


Correction, I think what you meant to say was...
@Angelic.sweet You do look like the most mirthfully merry condensed ball of volcanic cuteness bursting at the seams leaking sunlight and butterscotch on passersby ENFP I've seen thus far.

lol


----------



## gyogul

@Retsu

the wittiness on your face is piercing my screen. definitely an ExTP or an ExTJ with a very good sense of humour


----------



## Rafiki

@keinalu ISFP @Petracto INFx, leaning P @Retsu ENTP


----------



## Saturniid

Hm. Not really sure. This is gonna be a weird guess for me, but... ISFP or ISFJ, perhaps? Knowing me, I'm probably way off though. Still in practice.




Speaking of, last person got mine way off. Wondering if I should try again with a clearer image.

I'll keep going til someone guesses correctly (there's only 16 choices, after all)! 

Round 2 for me: 


* *















Any guesses, now that I have a better picture from my much friendlier webcam?


----------



## Acrylic

Dagan Eldr said:


> Round 2 for me:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses, now that I have a better picture from my much friendlier webcam?


k... the difference between the first one and this one, is the difference between the photo of Pluto we had for decades, and the one we took last year from a few hundred miles away lol.


----------



## Rafiki

xxxp


----------



## Retsu

@Dagan Eldr ENFJ


----------



## MaggieMay

ENFP. 

You give off an extroverted vibe with your eyes, seem creative and unique in your creations. I get a sense you know who you are well but like to hide certain sides. That's just my theory anyway.


----------



## megmento

MaggieMay said:


> ENFP.
> 
> You give off an extroverted vibe with your eyes, seem creative and unique in your creations. I get a sense you know who you are well but like to hide certain sides. That's just my theory anyway.
> 
> View attachment 597266


You remind me of Merida. ENFP for that matter.


----------



## gyogul

just strolling by so skip me, but I figured I'd answer @Witch of Nostalgia before I make my exit. I guess ESFP 


@Retsu

you don't wear contacts, do you? Your eyes are very green. I've only seen people with either very dark or faint green eyes


----------



## overlordofpizza

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

gyogul said:


> just strolling by so skip me, but I figured I'd answer @Witch of Nostalgia before I make my exit. I guess ESFP
> 
> 
> @Retsu
> 
> you don't wear contacts, do you? Your eyes are very green. I've only seen people with either very dark or faint green eyes


They're actually blue! And I do sometimes but only to help me see. No colours or anything.

I think that's just the tint of my anti glare glasses in that one.


----------



## vforverification

@pizzathegreat INTJ


----------



## Doll

INFP


----------



## kitchensink

Maybe an ESFP? It looks like you're types ENFP so that's pretty close!


----------



## Eset

Nice sink, INFP:

Look like a bit of a gaylord, but oh wells:


----------



## Laylaw

Hmm.. You look like an introvert hiding in their room + I also spot a Skyrim map. INTP?


----------



## Eset

Convenient zip; ESTP.


----------



## overlordofpizza

INFP

On the right (Though both would be great)


----------



## Eset

Left ESTP, right ENTP.


----------



## leictreon

INTP trying to look like an ISTP yo

Let's make it double! Me and soulmate.


----------



## Eset

You: INFP
Your bae: ENFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Me and my partner in crime - curious - if you know my type don't guess 


Oh and entp for the user above - you have Ti eyes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OP

You: ENTJ
Your partner in crime: INFJ


* *





Click to enlarge


----------



## Jaune

The hand gesture seems kind of ESTP but the filter ENTP.


----------



## JayShambles

Witch of Uncertainty said:


> The hand gesture seems kind of ESTP but the filter ENTP.
> 
> View attachment 600394


ESTP For above.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabalist

Hmmmm, ENFP, maybe...

I'll not post a picture of me smiling because I have to force smiles on pictures :v


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Ooh I'm going to say ENXP but I'm leaning towards ENFP!







O-O


----------



## Jaune

@Cabalist INFJ 6w5 4w5 1w9
@Angelic.sweet You remind me of Anna from Frozen. ENFP 7w6 1w2 3w4


----------



## panicattack

Jaune Valjaune said:


> [MENTION=412977]
> 
> View attachment 600810


I'll guess INFP 4w5. Pretty, very lovely eyes!

Here I am:


----------



## Doll

esfp, 2w3


----------



## panicattack

Doll said:


> esfp, 2w3
> 
> View attachment 606122


ENTP Type 7. (I've never gotten ESFP before, I'm intrigued. Mind if I inquire why?)


----------



## Doll

panicattack said:


> ENTP Type 7. (I've never gotten ESFP before, I'm intrigued. Mind if I inquire why?)
> 
> View attachment 606138


 You appeared very friendly, open, extroverted, fun, and approachable. This picture makes you look more INFJ, still type 2, but maybe 2w1 here. I'm not sure of your real type, though. 

This is an older picture and when I had red hair, but still curious.


----------



## Eset

You look rather glum and disgusted.

Edit:
Shit forgot, NFP


----------



## leictreon

ISTP or ESTP


----------



## Jaune

To me you look INTP there, and the girl looks ISFJ.


----------



## sometimes

Isfp 


View attachment 606418


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INxP. Possibly a Ti dom.









I'm the one with the short hair.


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

Notus Asphodelus said:


> INxP. Possibly a Ti dom.
> 
> View attachment 606442
> 
> 
> I'm the one with the short hair.


Ti Fe user? INFJ or XNTP?


----------



## RedGanon

To the above: 
I would say INFJ


----------



## megmento

Leaning towards ISFx. Please excuse the stoic expression.


----------



## Libra Sun

Isfp


----------



## Acrylic

Miss Bingley said:


> View attachment 559970


Refined upscale elegance right there.



Greta Garbo, and Monroe
Dietrich and DiMaggio
Marlon Brandon, Jimmy Dean
On the cover of a magazine
Grace Kelly, Harlow Jean
Picture of a beauty queen
Gene Kelly, Fred Astaire
Ginger Rogers, dance on air
They had style, they had grace
Lady Miss Bingsleyshire gave good face
Lauren, Katharine, Lana too
Bette Davis... we love you

Don't just stand there let's get to it
Strike a pose there's nothing to it
VOGUE


----------



## Ironweaver

soul_searching said:


> Isfp
> 
> View attachment 610506


Hmmm. INFJ?


----------



## Meliodas

INFP

My offering:


* *


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Enfj ?


----------



## Jaune

Cool hair, yeah you do look ISFP to me.


----------



## Doll

enfp, you have that quirky thing going on.

have a theater pic:


----------



## JayShambles

Doll said:


> enfp, you have that quirky thing going on.
> 
> have a theater pic:
> 
> View attachment 612842


Entj!! You look beautiful and bossy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironweaver

@Doll ENTx
@JayShambles (going off your profile pic) ESFP


----------



## Miss Bingley

@Ironweaver - INFx








(I'm on the left, ENFP on the right)


----------



## piano

@Doll you're a beaut and i promise i'm not just saying that because you're a mod :/ ENFP 4. 
@Miss Bingley i honestly have no idea. Fe for sure though. ENTP or ENFJ? you're a cutie too.


please type both me and the flower.


----------



## Eset

@pobrecita

Hi mom,
$take 19

Flower: GOAT
You: WOAT


----------



## saythe

@Narci Claus xNTP


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w4


----------



## ixwolvesix

above: infj?


----------



## Jaune

INTP 8w7


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ISFP. Overall FP vibes...


----------



## megmento

Probably ISTP.


----------



## sometimes

ISFP having a zoned out Ni moment.

P.s. you look like Pocahontas.


View attachment 650226


----------



## JayShambles

sometimes said:


> ISFP having a zoned out Ni moment.
> 
> P.s. you look like Pocahontas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 650226


You're giving me INFP vibes yo


----------



## JayShambles




----------



## backdrop12

Istp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 7w6 9w8 4w3 so/sx


----------



## libellule

I'm not great with Enneagram but as for Myers Briggs, I'm guessing ISTP.
View attachment 651770


----------



## Rafiki

xNTP, leaning I
6w5 (some 3 in there too, though)
sp/so


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I get Ne vibes from your picture. Maybe ENFP, that's my guess.


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Dollar Store Glasses & Gaffer Tape Suits Me & My Budget*


----------



## Miss Bingley

@BranchMonkey - xNTP?

Me: 








forgive the background of my crappy dorm room lmao


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Skipped again...


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Dental Floss Tycoon

I didn't skip you--I typed you in my head, so out of my mind, here you go:

INFJ or INFP, leaning--to my eye/gut as INFJ. (If you have a lot of p-ness in you, it's not part of the four letters; you got it with XY chrome chain thing.)


----------



## megmento

I always associate half-baked smiles to NT. You must be an INTJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## BranchMonkey

*A photo taken by someone else, slight smile is better than a forced big teeth selfie.*

InFP - Love the hat, and your eyes are very expressive.


Old one I had to crop: Christmakah with a few people I love, taken years ago:


----------



## bleghc

infj 9w1 sp/so. hard determining between whether or not you were a feeler/thinker, though.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

More FP vibes, maybe INFP, ISFP... Not sure. And enneagram 9.


----------



## Mange

ENTP


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Moods Change - And So Do Others' Perspectives*

@Dental Floss Tycoon

Your eyes have introverted, feeling, intelligent--and that tell-tale analytical vibe: INFJ


@Sun Bear

This photo reminds me of an ENFP sister (I have a lot of sisters), and the eyes are angry; don't know if it's a selfie (most of my own are not), so hmm:


I've known a lot of ISTPs and they don't look like this unless they're in the middle of a nasty situation; otherwise their eyes show introversion. 

Gonna go ENFP for this, especially the hand/arm posing--more extraverted move, there.


I got one, again not a selfie, taken last year.


----------



## Wiggentree

BranchMonkey: INFJ - you seem very composed (J type?); you have a slight tilt to the head, your eyes are connecting to whom you're looking at, and you have a smile (Fe), but it's a suppressed smile that makes me think you're simultaneously introspective (Ni-Fe). You wear playful colors that counterbalance your composure, a kind of Ni-Fe complexity again, I feel. 

Second pic is a class picture with me in the center front (and I also dunno how to rotate the first pic ._. It's strangely not like that in the original pic, so I wonder why it got rotated when I uploaded it.)


----------



## Waveshine

ISFP. You look kinda timid and artsy. You also like to wear clothes with subdued colors like grey. Reminds me of my ISFP sister, actually


----------



## Tsubaki

@Waveshine 
The first thing I noticed was a rather shy introvert smile that is still warm and friendly. I'd attribute that to aux Fe, but I am not excluding the possibility of dominant Fi. You have a more dreamy look and don't have the roughness of an ISFP. I think your whole vibe is not of an ISFJ as, even though you do exhibit some characteristics, they are overshadowed by the sort of dreamy and idealistic vibe that you give off as a combination of your facial expression, style and the camera angle.
That means I am guessing INFP


----------



## Meliodas

@Tsubaki INTP. Kind of detached (T), casual (P) look, slightly gothic and haughty also which is very IN.

Instinct stacking? I pick up SX second, I think SO/SX. Enneagram is probably 5, but I am reluctant to take a stand on that from visuals alone.


* *


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Rock Of Ages INFP 4w5 > 6w7 > 8w9 sp/sx

The deep, pained look of an Fi fed up with the world. I didn't see much of a look that I could associate with Se, so I went with INFP. 


* *


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Confident look, also extroversion and thinking. I'd guess ENTJ.

Shaved beard.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFJ is clearer to me without beard: Your eyes, that straddling F/T: More apparent.


----------



## isuals

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> Confident look, also extroversion and thinking. I'd guess ENTJ.
> 
> Shaved beard.
> 
> View attachment 655602


I'm gonna guess..... INTP??


----------



## BranchMonkey

@isuals

Your photo reminds me of an acquaintance on another personality forum; she rocked between INFP and INFJ; also ennegram 4w5 or 5w4. I'll go with 4w5 and INFP for you, here.


----------



## Bo0mCha_

You seem lost in your thoughts and imagination, quite detached from the world. The black and white makes me think of introversion. 
I'd say INFJ or INFP (I am never sure between P vs J!) 
Not sure about the enneagram but you seem to be a caring and emotional person for sure!


----------



## Jaune

You fixed yourself rather nicely. Your overall appearance gives me Fi and Se vibes. The intensity in your eyes makes me view you as a Se-dom. So my guess from your picture would be ESFP. Enneagram guess is 3w4/4w3 7w8 8w9 sx/sp.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I'm guessing isfp - you have an Se vibe to you 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

ai.tran.75 said:


> I'm guessing isfp - you have an Se vibe to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An absolutely Gorgeous ENFP. I swear I didn't cheat.


----------



## BranchMonkey

No photo for JayShambles so I will add one of my own: Double-click to enlarge somewhat. Hair is natural shade--if that affects perception, any.


----------



## megmento

BranchMonkey said:


> No photo for JayShambles so I will add one of my own: Double-click to enlarge somewhat. Hair is natural shade--if that affects perception, any.
> 
> 
> View attachment 656601


You look like an ISFP here (and a young Barbara Hershey).


----------



## MindBlaze

Hmm... you definitely look like an INFP to me. Maybe an ENFP. But I'm going to say INFP, I just get INFP vibes from you.


<----------------- my pic is right there!


----------



## Jaune

I get Fi vibes from your look, and my initial guess would be ISFP 4w3 9w8 6w7 sp/so.


----------



## Marshy

I had a hard time with yours. 
Strong Fe vibes and looks introvered.
IXFJ 
If I had to choose of the 2 it would be ISFJ









this is me pls be kind i just woke up


----------



## Mange

Wow. Wowowow. Honestly the Fi is make a screm so loud in that pic. ISFP.


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy

INFP, you're a happy goof.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy

Vibe... 

OK, fine I did some research--not a lot to go on at this point but I did the work: For now, EXTX or IXTX. 

Also, I want to rename you EasyPeasy_LemonSqueegie, because I would still get to squeeze you and the nuance would be there. Also, it wouldn't end on an exact but an approximate rhyme.

(I can be bossy & independent. And I rarely wear a bra.) 

No, the last bit has nothing to do with this subject or any subject remotely connected to it, hence the P-ness in me. 

Consider it; if you do change it to this, I will type you "accurately" as for some reason I am good at it; perhaps because I have the knowledge; interest, lots of life history; I'm a tad crazy; damn smart, and I fuggin' care. 

:smilewoot:


----------



## shameless

No one to guess above

Anyways this is me and my usual MO out and about outside of work, dress casual engagements, or like going out. Below is how I usually roll. 

I love my roll outta bed comfy look. Huge on hats (low maintenance).

View attachment 671602
View attachment 671626

@BranchMonkey I think you like NJ (Ni dom)


----------



## BranchMonkey

Can't see the eyes too well behind the Jackie O glasses but I'd say introverted, and ISTP:

Last spring, my husband took this; I don't do selfies. An age and auto-immune thing: I shake...


----------



## Shadow Tag

@BranchMonkey

ISFP it looks like. That picture is Fi overload, holy cow! 


* *















I'm the one in blue :]


----------



## Librarylady

I would guess an extroverted feeler from that, so either ESFJ or ENFJ 

Never posted a picture of myself before, so here goes nothing. It's a bit small but hopefully you can still make it out:


* *




View attachment 673106


----------



## Sparky

@Sensational You look like ISTP @BranchMonkey Your husband looks like ISFP @Ivy You look INTP @Librarylady It says "Invalid Attachment"


----------



## Sparky

@Tega1 Do you have another picture? I'm guessing ENTJ @narcissistic ENTJ @Notus Asphodelus ENFP @Red Mange ENTJ


----------



## Librarylady

Edit


----------



## tokyomatcha

ISTJ I would say


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Sparky -- Did you see a photo of my husband in one of my Home Page albums? I can see how he'd come across that way. 

He is not an "extreme" extravert but if you met us in person, you'd have no doubt he's extraverted; and if I told you stories--or showed you his yearbook photos, you'd know for sure "sensor" too as he was an incredible athlete who still stands with a certain relaxation, at ease, languid... and moves with a kind of quick-twitch muscular power. 

He's almost always on the move; is around people so much--and it does jazz him, truly; he comes home bouncy as I say, like Tigger. 

And the jokes, impersonations... He waits, reads a person for type of humor--and pitches to each person, usually perfectly.

I get up, want quiet, and he is already waiting to share something with me, impatient as I make tea, tell myself not to react grumpy and tell him something like, "Could you let me go through my wake up routine first?" 

He does like animals but most MB types do. In America, I think 75% of people have dogs and 55% or so have cats; don't know about rats, which he didn't want but now he adores Pickles and is looking forward to Pieper. 

I am definitely not an extravert. I get tired out by people even when I enjoy them, like my husband. I need a whole lot of alone time. I spend all day alone, and hours most evenings. If I had my way and it didn't hurt my husband I would also sleep alone. 

I shared one photo--can't remember if it was here, that my husband took, and I know the circumstances. 

The look in my eyes that someone mentioned as being Fi is "pain." 

I was in a lot of pain: I have auto-immune, spine degenerative and other diseases, so to rise above it for a bit I had my husband take a series of photos including one semi-nude. Also, for motivation as I wanted to get back to light weight-training and gentle yoga. (I have gotten back to yoga.)

When I look in my eyes, I can see the pain expressed as some kind of "brightness" almost glittery, and I remember how much I hurt while he took the photos. 

Typical extravert, at least my extravert? 

He was so antsy to be going out I had to cajole him into taking the necessary photos, and waiting for me to change clothes and put them back on, all that I am patient about when it comes to art, teaching, training animals and more.

He did it, though; and I'm grateful.


@Librarylady - You know I never waver on your type; you're classic, what I call "rank-n-file" ISTJ. My dad was too. 


I think a lot of people forget, if they ever give it enough thought, that within each grouping, we are individuals--and personal details rock our MBTI and enneagram in ways that show up in our avatars, photos, writing... that don't rock others of the same type:

My growing up with violence, an ex-con mother, poor to working-class, back in the 60s and 70s, and so much more... makes me a hard read for many, but once in a while someone comes along (you were one of them) who just gets the INFJ so easily. 

I appreciate that, though some of the guesses are funny, e.g. those who've guessed me as ESTP and such. 

Sure I'm "persuasive" and even enthusiastic about certain things, but those qualities don't belong to one MB type. 

I loathe selling anything. 

I do, however, enjoy helping someone struggling to pick out the perfect gift or decide between two products in a store when we're both customers, because I'm good at asking the right questions, so why not help out when it takes so little time. 

Rhetorical.


@Sparky

Let me know how you guessed about my husband?

Also, I will do some research on you because right now, by your avatar, I don't know if you're an INTP or ENTP with an ironic sense of humor for the photo, or a gay man sending out code. (If you're the one who guessed me as INFP and so Fi or such, then I did see your photo in that post, and you are clearly *ESXX *to my mind/eye.)

I'm being serious about your avatar--this one you have now. I've had a lot of gay friends through the years including males--and this is the kind of avatar "some" (not all) would use to say, "Hey, do you wanna..." 

Great song:









And now Ms. Touch Typist moves on...


----------



## tokyomatcha

@Librarylady, I would type you as ISTJ.

How about me?
View attachment 673186


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFJ and enneagram 4w5 

It's your eyes and the slight smile; we don't always look the same, we're alive, for crimminy's sake, but that particular look? Classic INFJ.



@Librarylady

Weigh in, here


----------



## Librarylady

Ah, do I really look like an ISTJ? (I actually am one of course). I guess It's a bit amusing since my personality really matches my photos then.

I'm probably way off but I would guess INFP.


----------



## tokyomatcha

@Librarylady, you look very ISTJ! Though I was also thinking maybe ISFJ.

INFP you say, haha okay. I'm actually ENFJ or INFJ


----------



## BranchMonkey

@tokyomatcha

I see the "thinker" in your eyes, i.e. "analytical" and I see the introversion, as though you are looking right at the camera outwardly but your thoughts are inward-directed.

I think the INFP vs INFJ for many is a certain shyness and perhaps lack of confidence that to many seems INFP, but to me, that is a separate issue, i.e. whether we are "down" temporarily or even regularly is not something for just one MB type; anyone can have a pain or depression day, or have chronic pain or depression--or both--and still be an extravert or introvert, a sensor or thinker, a judger or perceiver:

Depression, low self-esteem and so forth is no respecter of type, including personality. 

Rather, it is how one deals with low-self esteem or depression, so for me? I'm going to meditate.

My husband who is extraverted is gonna go out and get involved in one of his group activities or "jump" as soon as someone asks him to go to a baseball game or help out with painting a room, whatever: 

That gets him UP. Being alone and calming my mind usually gets me out of a funk.



I have a photo to show you for "classic INFJ"; gotta find it. I have two laptops... Hold on:

See the slight turn up at each corner of my mouth? I didn't do it on purpose to look like an INFJ, or as some say, INTJ. That was my idea of smiling.  











@Librarylady

No one who ever watched Maude would think her an introvert, let alone an ISTJ 

If I saw your photo and never read a post or saw a signature--if you have one; I don't look when I'm typing a photo, I'd say you were, based solely on that photo: ESFJ or ESTJ:

The clothing is stylish; the mouth gaping as she carries on about whatever point she is making; the finger for emphasis, the intensity in her eyes: All say ExxJ, and when I focus on her, one of the two types mentioned.

I think your shadow is an ESFJ or ESTJ ... and I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of one of Maude's monologues... but I know that isn't why you chose the photo. xD


----------



## Librarylady

I don't think Maude is an ISTJ either. I would have guessed maybe ENTP or something- mainly because my brother is ENTP, and she reminds me of him. Only difference is that he doesn't debate feminism, but he can be just as loud and in your face. lol

I'm nothing like that at all. :wink:

I can see fans of the show typing me as something else, but in a way, I guess my photo could also be a product of my dominant Si too, since Si is about nostalgia and living in your past memories/experiences. It's an older show and I was always a fan of it. Hahaha


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Librarylady

Your reasoning is sound; my only question is how many persons who've typed you ISTJ looked up the photo, then a blurb at least on what Maude was like--better yet, watched a youtube to get context, and further, could read your mind and know about The Golden Girls' motivation. 

So, internally, yup, rational, but for others, I think most have read some of your posts, and noted you are in the ISTJ section, just like they note I am so often in INFP and type me accordingly--figuring if I was some other type I'd go "there," but I spent almost 10 years on a predominantly INTJ site; if I still wanted to hang out with mostly INTJs I wouldn't have left there.

Besides, INFPs have the best games, and with my pain problems, I need that.

Ah, logic... if only we had more to spread around. ✍(◔◡◔)


----------



## .17485

Sparky said:


> @Tega1 Do you have another picture? I'm guessing ENTJ @narcissistic ENTJ @Notus Asphodelus ENFP @Red Mange ENTJ


Yeah sure I have another picture. Did you guess me to be an ENTJ?


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Tega1

I think it's the stiff way you carry yourself and the "clutch-style purse" but I'd have said J because of the outfit. 

Kidding, of course. You look shy, chill clothes ready to relax or work, and so my guess would be ISFP because your eyes have a feeler softness. I've never seen, that I recall any other photos of you, so more "could" be revealed.

And now let @Sparky guess if I haven't been ninja'd after doing my own :ninja: posting.


----------



## Temizzle

ESFP.


----------



## Eset

ESTP


----------



## whimsicat

Istj


----------



## Shadow Tag

First guess: INFP. Possibly ISFJ, though. 










I'm in the middle.


----------



## Eefje

Esfp?


----------



## Jaune

Pretty! I'd guess INFP 9w1 4w5 6w7 sp/so.


----------



## bleghc

also very pretty.  xsfp, just a bit closer to being extraverted an 6w7 > 9w8 > 3w2 sp/so.


----------



## megmento

Baffled expression but still seemingly bubbly. ENFP 4w5 6w1 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP, I figure.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w5 7w8 1w9 sx/sp.


----------



## megmento

Miss this Jaaaa, eyeliner never gets old \m/ xNFx vibes


----------



## Eset

IxFJ


----------



## bleghc

isfj 6w5 sp/so. you have a small smile which gives off the impression of being relatively introverted (also either aux. fe or dom. fi but for the sake of backing up my typing, aux. fe!) but the eyes look more sharp/focused, hence 5 being the wing i chose. self-explanatory enough but 6 being the core bc there's more of a correlation between isfjs and 6s. 










am i tumblr enough u guys


----------



## ENIGMA2019

entj?


----------



## Temizzle

ISTP 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Angelic.sweet

oooh you're throwing me off a bit ifeel like you could either be a infp, intp or istp tbh 0.o. I think im going to risk it for a biscuit and say you're and istp 7w6!







Here is me :>


----------



## Eefje

Esfp


----------



## navi__x3

@Eefje 
xNFP!  leaning towards ENFP.


----------



## Jaune

Cute! I sense Fi and Se from you, and from that picture you seem like an ambivert for some reason. I'd guess ISFP 3w2 6w7 9w1 so/sx.


----------



## overlordofpizza

The eyes make me think ISFP


----------



## VoodooDolls

^ textbook ISFP


----------



## VoodooDolls

^ textbook ISFP


----------



## Roach

Enfp


----------



## VoodooDolls

why i can't post here?


----------



## ravioliravioli

INFJ perhaps







So here's me pretending to be tough when I'm not


----------



## ravioliravioli

INFJ perhaps
View attachment 691930

So here's me pretending to be tough when I'm not


----------



## ai.tran.75

Care free intp 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

isfp (judging from the way you took the photos) and 8w9 for your core maybe? 6 and 4 in your tritype, though i'm unsure about the wings. also sp/sx!


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

You look as a solid INFP

My turn!!! My turn!!!!!


----------



## a peach

Ooh goodness, very handsome! 
I'm going with ENTP, face shows a lot of charisma and confidence!
Reminds me so much of a close ENTP friend! ♡

Hope you guys don't mind me playing dress-up;;


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

I'll go for ENFJ, but honestly is just a vague aproximation.



> Ooh goodness, very handsome!


Hehe, thank you. Just avoid any close up pic of me please, haha.

You also look pretty nice.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> I'll go for ENFJ, but honestly is just a vague aproximation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh goodness, very handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, thank you. Just avoid any close up pic of me please, haha.
> 
> You also look pretty nice.
Click to expand...

No picture, so has no personality.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

> No picture, so has no personality.


Here it is.









Ohh, I guess you are an ESxy

Sorry that's all what can I think right now.


----------



## bleghc

exxp is the most i can guess mbti-wise without reluctance. gunna use my non-existent ni and guess entp! smirk makes me think of 3w4 for some reason (7 and 9 as ur fixes) and u seem friendly enough so so/sx.


----------



## sometimes

INFJ. Red suits you btw. 

View attachment 694697


----------



## Luckyshot

Bad hair day
@sometimes looking at your picture it seems clear that you are introverted, logical person. My guess was INTP which turned out to be right


----------



## The red spirit

ISTP

View attachment 695129​I look so silly


----------



## bleghc

@*sometimes* ahh, ineresting! thank you haha, will note for future reference. not sure if i've mentioned it earlier because i have seen your photos a couple of times but the timing seems relevant now so i'll just say it!! in addition to being beautiful, you have anaturally elegant/captivating aura to you that's rare to come across.  and it's especially evident in that photo.
@*The red spirit* ooh, you look like a fellow intp frand of mine (albeit a friendlier one). 9w8 > 5w6 > 3w2 sp/so.  almost certain of it. could be in a different order but i'm almost sure of the tritype being correct. 

View attachment 695201


my face rn bc i like frequently posting on these sorta threads but no one else does, thus increasing the risk of making myself look like a narcissist though i can't exactly deny that bc my picture appears literally every other post 

in other words pls post more often @*eve*ryone reading ;D


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

I'll go by INFP. I can't explain why, just a possibility.

Here's my beautiful image.









Type me as you wish ladies and gentlemen. Now keep going with the typing show. Who's the next on the line to the spotlight?


----------



## VoodooDolls

ESFP


----------



## VoodooDolls

ESFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

infj


----------



## Libra Sun

INTJ 



My significant other on the left and me on the right.


----------



## bleghc

your so: esfp 4w3 > 8w7 > 7w8 sx/so 
you: isfj 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w1 so/sp


----------



## goldthysanura

blehBLEH said:


> your so: esfp 4w3 > 8w7 > 7w8 sx/so
> you: isfj 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w1 so/sp


I'm gonna go with INTP. 

I accidentally attached two pictures but can't figure out how to undo it. i swear i am not incredibly vain.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You are quintessentially an ISFP. My Picture down below.


----------



## Libra Sun

ISFP for sure @Notus Asphodelus

https://ibb.co/jSKwfF


----------



## Angelic.sweet

I'm going to go with INFJ I think.


----------



## incision

Either an NFP or SFJ. Both do the pink thing, albeit the former is more likely.


* *


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Somewhere around ENxJ vibe


----------



## Libra Sun

I still think ISFP for you, @Notus Asphodelus

https://ibb.co/jwZ6Pk


----------



## anorganizedmess

Isfj.


----------



## melancholy

Since you didn't post a picture, I'm going to guess ESFP based on your avatar.

http://i.imgur.com/bxHzpDb.png


----------



## Libra Sun

Wow, you're stunning. INTP. 

https://ibb.co/cQ1wUk


----------



## Turi

^ ISFJ?
You look remarkably similar to the midwife that delivered my daughter, and I'd type her as an ISFJ (though obviously I barely know her, haha - one of the most genuine, caring and kindest people I've ever met though!)


----------



## TheHuman

@Turi ... I can see a lot of Se in you, you're definitely a SP type. At first I thought ISFP, but then after a closer look I thought that maybe you're an ESTP.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Hmm, ISFP?


----------



## ai.tran.75

In this pic you look intp - the man sitting directly from you entj









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freya Violet

Entp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Gorgeous. And I could be totally off, but...I wanna say ESTP/ISTP.


----------



## Eefje

screams for tina said:


> gorgeous. And i could be totally off, but...i wanna say estp/istp.
> 
> View attachment 705873


infp?


----------



## a peach

@Eefje Ooh my gosh, you are so freaking cute!! ♡♡
For some reason, I'm immediately getting a sense that you're extroverted, and you lead with a dominant Perceiving function -- perhaps Ne or Se?? Your features are just so open, bright! Loose, long hair makes me think of an almost "bohemian" personality, someone whom enjoys letting loose and doesn't stress over the little things~ And god, I can't get over your eyes!! So big and beautiful, love the color so much!! Overalls are totally my thing too, someone bring back the 90's!! 

_(And weird comment, but your teeth are so adorable aah!! So tiny and sweet, god I feel like mine can take up my whole face;; lol I need braces, but my dentist told me he'd have to remove eight of my teeth;;;;;; Super envious over here!)_


----------



## Turi

music box said:


> @Eefje Ooh my gosh, you are so freaking cute!! ♡♡
> For some reason, I'm immediately getting a sense that you're extroverted, and you lead with a dominant Perceiving function -- perhaps Ne or Se?? Your features are just so open, bright! Loose, long hair makes me think of an almost "bohemian" personality, someone whom enjoys letting loose and doesn't stress over the little things~ And god, I can't get over your eyes!! So big and beautiful, love the color so much!! Overalls are totally my thing too, someone bring back the 90's!!
> 
> _(And weird comment, but your teeth are so adorable aah!! So tiny and sweet, god I feel like mine can take up my whole face;; lol I need braces, but my dentist told me he'd have to remove eight of my teeth;;;;;; Super envious over here!)_
> 
> 
> View attachment 706890


I'd hazard a guess at ESFP at first glance.
Reminded me of Lito Rodriguez from Sense8 (you don't look like him, no clue why I thought of him) and I'd probably type him as ESFP too lol.

Same sorta look + he always seems to have his top undone real far down too haha.


----------



## Freya Violet

Screams for Tina said:


> Gorgeous. And I could be totally off, but...I wanna say ESTP/ISTP.
> 
> View attachment 705873


Thanks for the compliment! I can honestly say the same to you too  Actually, you look a lot like Amanita Caplan from _Sense8_, it's a Netflix series.

@Turi

Hmm, I get Fi,Ni and Se vibes from you here. ISFP??


----------



## bleghc

you're very pretty! loving the color scheme as well (blue hair and purple lipstick, i believe? to match that purple avatar, ofc - or, violet, i suppose, now that i look at your username. hah.) i'd guess fi-dom (leaning towards infp) 9w8. sp/sx? 6w5 and 4w3 as your instincts, although i'm unsure of which one of the two comes second and which one comes third. 

my photo's a bit of a strange request: 









could someone type all three people in this photo based solely off of their outfits? (i'm one of the three in here, lool. i'd ask you to guess who i am out of curiosity but i've posted on here so many times that i'd figure whoever was responding would already know.)


----------



## Crowbo

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=bd83d8b78b047650317da0d9bf274835&oe=5A22EC0F

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=995afbc55ef56c97a7325baedcaf17aa&oe=5A282C0B

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=96a0f6517e439a280b1f8c5591c78ebe&oe=5A24AECC
https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d003c65a177ac15470b7981c51c084ef&oe=5A261F13


----------



## Cataclysm

Infp


----------



## Cataclysm

Here are pictures of me:


----------



## Freya Violet

I see a lot of Se. Gonna go with Se-Fi, so ESFP.


Curious about what I give off with my default face.


----------



## Mr Castelo

You definitely have that "Te look", INTJ is probably right.

https://imgur.com/dpamJB9
https://imgur.com/Ytu4Tpl

Yes, I took these pictures using my shitty webcam. I don't have any other pictures of myself with me and I'm too lazy to get up and take a new one. I took the second one without glasses because people always say that I look like another person without them.


----------



## megmento

Inferior Fe stare, possibly INTP.









Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## leictreon

Look like an ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFPs tend to adore face warmer thingy and glove.


----------



## Crowbo

Cataclysm said:


> Infp


ENTP, actually


----------



## ai.tran.75

Guessing istp 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_

IxFx. Most likely INFJ from the photo


----------



## Crowbo

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a33e0fe1ffd3237a563407b1e2f6d94f&oe=5A5F9CA7


----------



## Jaune

@Nick_ You have a hipster thing going on, seems like an ambivert and perceiver and Se/Ni vibes. I'd guess xSTP 3w4 9w8 7w6 so/sp.
@Crowbo Seems like something a Ne dom would do in a picture. ENTP sounds about right, and for enneagram I'd guess 7w8 3w2 8w9 sp/so.


----------



## shameless

ENFP

These are old ones of me back in high school 
View attachment 712834
View attachment 712850


Recent ones
View attachment 712858

View attachment 712842

View attachment 712866


----------



## overlordofpizza

Sunglasses = ESTP obviously


----------



## Crowbo

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9e173841a0673dc7766ea27b95601a6e&oe=5A549161

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=513e6142f431612f374f8651d428fe48&oe=5A60A493
https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b7a3bee115741fd4c06803f56b176f7f&oe=5A5020C6

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0f28301703d376962f34479e40067d11&oe=5A580342

INFP


----------



## Ofifi

ENTP

Me:









I'm all of them.


----------



## Jaune

Well, you have a diverse sense of style. You generally vibe ESTP or ENTJ, I get Se/Ni and some sort of thinker from you. For enneagram, maybe 3w2 8w7 5w6 sx/sp.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infj 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ExFP.


----------



## Zeus

Me(ESTP), brother(ESFP) and sister (ESFJ).


----------



## Jaune

@Dental Floss Tycoon INTJ 5w6 3w4 9w8 sp/so.
@maenad Well you gave the answers already but I would have guessed ISTP 9w8 for you, ENFP 7w6 for your brother, and ESFJ 2w3 for your sister.


----------



## Zeus

Sandpit Turtle said:


> @*Dental Floss Tycoon* INTJ 5w6 3w4 9w8 sp/so.
> @*maenad* Well you gave the answers already but I would have guessed ISTP 9w8 for you, ENFP 7w6 for your brother, and ESFJ 2w3 for your sister.
> 
> View attachment 715809


never had either of them checked on the enneagram. You might be right about my sister. I took the enneagram and believe I was deficient in 9. Plus brother is the classical ESFP, he generally talks about what ever come to mind on a whim and his humor is very much the same way.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Sandpit Turtle

Acting like I never read anything about you, which is hard, I'd say by this photo ISFP.


----------



## Crowbo

INTP

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0a9992db785c5abb4e88b126db3ba171&oe=5A12FEDD


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 8w9 7w8 2w3 so/sp


----------



## Gorgon

ISxP 9w8 7w6 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Niobity

I'm really curious to get responses. Please indicate what you see that made you guess the personality type.


----------



## Crowbo

FJ of some sort, your expression led me to that guess.


----------



## Enoch

skip me

*deleted*


----------



## Turi

@Crowbo - INTP under grip of inferior Fe trying extrovert to make friends and with the outside world in some fashion, desperate for contact on an emotional level.

You got a Switch, btw?


----------



## Reila

infj ; )


----------



## ai.tran.75

Istp









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Niobity

Crowbo said:


> FJ of some sort, your expression led me to that guess.
> 
> View attachment 725314


Excellent guess!!  

I am actually an INFP, but there are many things I personally identify with in INFJ. For example from 16Personalities:
"INFJs tend to see helping others as their purpose in life, but while people with this personality type can be found engaging rescue efforts and doing charity work, their real passion is to get to the heart of the issue so that people need not be rescued at all."

Thanks for your guess Crowbo  My guess for you is ENTP


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ai.tran.75

Entp 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Judson Joist

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTJ with a shovel.









I'm on the right.


----------



## Crowbo

XSFP

I'm on the left


----------



## Judson Joist

The expression says "ISTP," but the pink shirt says "ENFP." I'm going with ESFP.


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP (x9000)


----------



## Reila

ISFP. Adorable photo, by the way.


----------



## Jaune

Person above didn't post pic so I'll do @Judson Joist again. INFP 9w1 2w3 7w6 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

Ixfp


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP


----------



## Turi

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

@Turi ISTP 8w9 5w6 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP

I'm on the left.


----------



## Turi

@Crowbo xSTP



Witch of Caprice said:


> @Turi ISTP 8w9 5w6 4w5 sx/sp
> 
> View attachment 726690


Type 8 ISTP haha, what's this, Wolf from Sense8?
Who's an example?

I want to say xSFP for you.


----------



## Luckyshot

@Crowbo ESFP


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTJ projecting a linebacker mentality.


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP

Here's me when I fell asleep in a restaurant.
:blushed:


----------



## Crowbo

INXJ inferior Se

Me in an eating competition


----------



## Judson Joist

ISTP-esque


----------



## anorganizedmess

INTJ 







me looking all sick, and on top of that bad hair that is a few days past due of a haircut


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Rafiki

ISTP
6w5, 9w8


___


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP










And before you even ask, no, that Hello Kitty swag isn't mine. It's my former ro0mmate's wife's.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Intp


----------



## goldthysanura

Infj


----------



## anorganizedmess

Isfp


----------



## Wild

Enfp

View attachment 728842


----------



## Jaune

You are very attractive (sorry that sounds awkward). I'd guess ENFJ 3w2 6w7 9w8 sx/so.


----------



## goldthysanura

maybe ISFP? really cute


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## Miss Basura

I mean, I see you're an ENTP in your signature, but you look more INTP to me.


----------



## Crowbo

XSFP

I'm in front


----------



## zombiefishy

xSTJ


----------



## Queen of Cups

Enfp

View attachment 729362


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Miss Basura

Intp


----------



## Jaune

You’re cute. I’d guess ESFP 7w6 9w8 2w3 so/sx.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Judson Joist said:


> Get ESFP'd on! *ignores bottom line of sig*
> :tongue:
> 
> 
> Now you know what my real name is.
> :happy:



You share it with this little guy (whose picture I will not leave up long)

View attachment 733250


ETA: that's his happy face.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ

I'm in the middle


----------



## Judson Joist

Crowbo: More ESFP'ing around!
:happy:


HellenaHellspawn said:


> that's his happy face.


He kinda looks like Frisk from Undertale!










Get him an outfit like that! It'll be awesome!

Guess I need to show off another picture. Here's one of my former roommate and me in the early '90s (I'm the one with the mullet).










And here's us more recently (few years ago-go).


----------



## BranchMonkey

Introverted thinker is always clear--including in the awkward photos, but I usually get an INTP sense from them, so I'm going with that.










Visiting my parents, circa 1983










Taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp ( fi eyes )










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISFP but it's so fun I don't know...


My husband tricked me with this one. I don't like having my photo taken so I play around while he says "OK, I'm ready" but he never is, and this time he took the photo while I was 'preparing' for it.


----------



## Zeus

Miss Basura said:


> Based off avatar...INTP?
> 
> View attachment 732937
> 
> 
> New hair.


Miss Bastia what ethnicity are you? Your last name seems Spanish to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zeus

ESTP,ESFP,ESFJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miss Basura

ClOwNkInG said:


> Miss Bastia what ethnicity are you? Your last name seems Spanish to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha, well, Basura means trash in Spanish. Not my real last name. But I am part Spanish, and 1/4 Filipina. Mostly Irish & Scottish.


----------



## Zeus

Miss Basura said:


> Ha, well, Basura means trash in Spanish. Not my real last name. But I am part Spanish, and 1/4 Filipina. Mostly Irish & Scottish.


Nice. Portuguese, Italian and German heritage here. Explains why sometimes I can be hot headed haha.


----------



## Miss Basura

This is from the summer:


----------



## Crowbo

Xsfp


----------



## megmento

I would say... INFP 









Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## goldthysanura

Enfp


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Miss Basura

You look ISTJ


----------



## Crowbo

Xsfp


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP (disregarding sig). You've got the original two-tone gray-on-gray Nintendo light gun! That takes me back! Which do you like better, that or the orange and gray one? Did you ever watch _Captain N: The Game Master?_ Remember the _Faxanadu_ episode?


----------



## Queen of Cups

Esfp 

View attachment 735994


Grumpy pick from earlier


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

I can see the Ni in your eyes... INFJ

Pardon the scruffiness.. I lost my shaver.... and my comb... and my joy


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP

I'm the one wearing the pink shirt


----------



## Sybow

ENTP eyes, even though I'm used to a bigger smile from ENTPs, hah.


----------



## Luckyshot

Sybow said:


> ENTP eyes, even though I'm used to a bigger smile from ENTPs, hah.
> 
> View attachment 737298


ISFJ

here's mine


----------



## Queen of Cups

Luckyshot said:


> ISFJ
> 
> here's mine
> View attachment 737305


ESTJ was my first guess

View attachment 737409


Me with short hair taken about two years ago


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You seem like an introverted intuitor. INxJ


----------



## Crowbo

probably ISFP


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP. From what I understand, they love chocolate.
roud:
Here's the picture I used to make my avatar.









It's a room we call "The Green Room" in my former roommate's basement. We used to have LAN parties down there all the time. We all miss those days.


----------



## Adena

Judson Joist said:


> ENFP. From what I understand, they love chocolate.
> roud:
> Here's the picture I used to make my avatar.
> 
> View attachment 737489
> 
> 
> It's a room we call "The Green Room" in my former roommate's basement. We used to have LAN parties down there all the time. We all miss those days.


MAJOR Ni gaze. Also not much emotions are shown. INTJ?









This picture is upside down for a reason, stupid phone


----------



## Crowbo

guessing EXFP


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ESFP for Adena and it's kind of hard to type Crowbo as anything else when he's screaming his type at you right before you go to type... ENTP


----------



## Sybow

I would say ISXP, but since you got quite an intense stare, im guessing ISTP.


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## Adena

Lower Fe, intense gaze, xSTP?


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## La Bella Luna

Crowbo said:


> Esfp
> 
> View attachment 737993


I see lots of Ti and lower Fe


----------



## Queen of Cups

You look like my INTP friend. Missy is this you?? Lol

View attachment 740298


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Temizzle

Classic ENTP. 

On the left


----------



## Crowbo

Entj


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## bleghc

cute! the fish, of course. intp 8w9 sp/so 


View attachment 752706


----------



## Rydori

Intp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Cute. I’d probably guess ENFP 9w8 7w8 3w2 so/sx.


----------



## Rydori

A very cute ISFP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow

exfj.


----------



## Jaune

I’d guess INTP 5w4 3w4 9w8 sp/sx.


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP









Please ignore the bug bite on my cheek.


----------



## remarkable_remark

Intp.


----------



## Crowbo

ixtp


----------



## Rydori

Infj











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle

Rydori said:


> Infj


I think his image screams ENTP. 

ISFJ 2w3 for you


----------



## Reila

Enfj.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Enfp


----------



## Crowbo

intp Where da pic?


----------



## khcs

INFP Female + ISTJ Male



L'Empereur said:


> ISFJ
> 
> http://i55.tinypic.com/v81v05.jpg


----------



## khcs

Infj / istj



Temizzle said:


> I think his image screams ENTP.
> 
> ISFJ 2w3 for you


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Sybow

entx


----------



## Literally Gone

Estp!

Muahahahaha!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

NTP.


----------



## Jaune

I like your style. I’d probably guess 3w2 7w8 9w8 so/sp.


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Literally Gone

Crowbo said:


> istp
> 
> View attachment 757442
> 
> 
> View attachment 757450


Total ENTP!









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Enoch

INTP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow

isfj?


----------



## Herondale

Isfp??


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## La Bella Luna

Is it weird I want to say you have Fe eyes? Is that creepy? :kitteh:


----------



## ai.tran.75

La Bella Luna said:


> Is it weird I want to say you have Fe eyes? Is that creepy? :kitteh:
> 
> View attachment 757962
> 
> View attachment 757970
> 
> View attachment 757978


Infp I'm guessing 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild

From this pic I'd probably guess ESFJ, you're a beauty 

View attachment 758225
View attachment 758233

@Turi , get over here and guess me too plz


----------



## Turi

Wild said:


> From this pic I'd probably guess ESFJ, you're a beauty
> 
> View attachment 758225
> View attachment 758233
> 
> 
> @Turi , get over here and guess me too plz


I think ESFP is solid but I don't really "believe" in vultology even though I find it kind of interesting.


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Wild thanks ! And you're gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra Sun

https://ibb.co/mxOWob


----------



## Retsu

@*soul_searching*

INFP

Six months ago pic


* *



















Looking back at my other posts, I look so different now. This red haired one is only from six months ago and I don't even look like this anymore!

Here's one that is more accurate. Also with boyfriend. 


* *


----------



## Crowbo

isfj


----------



## MaggieMay

ISFJ or INFP? I'm torn! 










Early college morning feels.


----------



## Crowbo

guessing ixfj


----------



## Queen of Cups

Intp

View attachment 758962


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj 

Browsing stuff and took a time for a selfie.


----------



## catharsiis

INFJ









me ft. tide pod frame from Facebook


----------



## Pangea

catharsiis said:


> INFJ
> 
> View attachment 759746
> 
> 
> me ft. tide pod frame from Facebook


Infp


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Three Strikes...*

INTx


These are not selfies; my husband took 'em.


----------



## Wild

INFP or INFJ I'd say


----------



## Enoch

ESFP from past pictures, similar to another that I know.


----------



## Crowbo

estp









I'm the one in the pink shirt.


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 8w9 3w4 5w6 so/sx


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISTP for @Sandpit Turtle

Skip me if you want and weigh in on Sandpit Turtle. I'm sharing this just because my husband took it--he's learning how to snap 'em when I'm playing around waiting; he said, "I'm taking photos now like you do, really quick, one after the other." Well, it's nearly 30 years overdue, but I'm still grateful. 









Addition: I saw Sandpit Turtle's photo in my mind after I logged off--really tired, shouldn't have posted, and thought, oh please, ISTP. So I edited this to reflect her photo-type--to my mind, accurately.


----------



## ChrisLundahl

Profile pic.


----------



## Lunacik

ChrisLundahl said:


> Profile pic.


INTJ :dry:
lol










https://images.pexels.com/photos/28...ss.jpg?w=1260&h=750&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb

it's not me, but good enough.


----------



## Enoch

INFP.


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> INFP.


INFJ... @Goetterdaemmerung 

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## BranchMonkey

ENTP, zero doubt--for the photo, anyway.


----------



## Lunacik

@Literally God
Really? INFJ? Lol wow.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Literally Gone

Very ENFP looking... but calmer...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone

BranchMonkey said:


> ENTP, zero doubt--for the photo, anyway.





truth explorer said:


> @Literally God
> Really? INFJ? Lol wow.


Alright, one of these is actually me (I was able to trick my mother with the other picture though):









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Literally God said:


> Very ENFP looking... but calmer...
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Literally God said:


> Alright, one of these is actually me (I was able to trick my mother with the other picture though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


Eyebrows don't lie. You might be rightly typed.


----------



## Judson Joist

@BranchMonkey Of course it's staged, but it's based on one of my actual mannerisms that I noticed while annotating one of my videos some years back. Steven Spielberg does the same thing (the steepled fingers thing). As for the pic with the dog (a friend's dog that was sort of also mine for a while), was it the one where I was asleep? Don't know how I could manage to fake that.
:tongue:


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Judson Joist

I don't stage my own. 

No, you were walking a dog, outside, on your feet.


----------



## zombiefishy

Previous picture seems ENTP-ish to me :thinking2:


* *


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

INFJ 2w1










(ignore my deli hat. I know you probably won't ignore it now.)


----------



## Taileile

ISFP! 

I like the deli hat ;p

Bonus points if someone can help me figure out my cat's MBTI, haha


----------



## Sybow

Looks INFJ-ish


----------



## Crowbo

ISFJ
Your cat is a grumpy INTJ that wants to destroy the universe.









ninjad. the one below isfp


----------



## Libra Sun

ENFP

https://ibb.co/dzBE37


----------



## bachsgirl

hmmmm INFP


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP channeling ENFJ.

Here's me trying really hard to _*not*_ look awkward.


----------



## bachsgirl

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

Enfp


----------



## Nick_

Esfp


----------



## Lunacik

Tough.
INFJ was first instinct, but on second thought perhaps anything, really.
Second guess IxFP ??????
Edit: A memory of someone else your pic reminds me of kicked in and now I want to guess ENFP


I can't believe I'm about to post my pics on here :facepalm:

* *





Deleted




Please do not quote, I plan to delete.


----------



## Literally Gone

@RGBCMYK
INXP...









Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Lunacik

Still ENTP to me. 
I hesitated on the I/E


----------



## Crowbo

literally god said:


> @rgbcmyk
> inxp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from heaven using my will


entp


----------



## Wild

Looks ISFP


----------



## Enoch

INTP.


----------



## Literally Gone

Enoch said:


> INTP.


You look like a God Emperor to me!


----------



## Sybow

CelineDijon said:


> Aren't you on YouTube dude? I saw a guy that looks like you on there. He said he was an Enneagram 8 but I don't remember his MBTI. Can't remember his name. I'm going to say ISTP 8w9
> 
> Skip me.


I do have a youtube (haven't posted in ages), but never showed anything of my physical self. Just search my name on youtube and you'll find my channel. I'm 100% sure that I'm not the guy you mean.


----------



## lifeinterminals

ISTJ vibe from the photo.


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Intp


----------



## lifeinterminals

ESFP based on the photo.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Infp


----------



## [email protected]

Can someone guess my type? Please









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeinterminals

A bit of an ENFJ vibe.

Also, it a me:


----------



## Krayfish

You look like a 7w6 so/sp ISFP... Eh, 2 out of 3?







This is likely the best picture you'll get out of me


----------



## Vickysworld

ISFP 

"Here lies is a person who's currently snooping around the virtual reality." -myself


----------



## lifeinterminals

A bit of an INFP vibe.

Try guessing our types!


----------



## Jaune

I would guess ISFJ 6w5 9w8 2w1 sx/sp for the one with glasses (is this you?) and ISFP 4w3 6w7 9w8 so/sx for the other person.


----------



## diotimaage

What about me according to you?


----------



## bearlybreathing

Infp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

ISTP 8w6 4w5 6w7 with high Fe

Umm, here is a shallow pic of me.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

I guessed ISTP for diotimaage but INFP is also veeeery realistic

thatskiergirl is ISFJ 7w6/6w7 with ISFP tendencies or an ENFJ


----------



## ai.tran.75

Mister Bimbo said:


> ISTP 8w6 4w5 6w7 with high Fe
> 
> Umm, here is a shallow pic of me.


Picture is sideway and blurry--perceiving -
Hmmm tough to tell if it's sensing or intuition but I think sensors are more aware technical so my guess Entp or enfp 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goldthysanura

Infj


----------



## Eset

ISTP.


----------



## Ariviel

ISTJ was my first guess

Guess mine?


----------



## lifeinterminals

Are you an INFJ?


----------



## poco a poco

I definitely get INFx vibes, I'll go with INFP
edit: i was kinda close

is anyone down to try to type 2 people...?! I feel like I look too much like my type in individual selfies, I wanna give a challenge !!
here's a pic of my best friend and I haha. I'm on the left.


----------



## Jaune

Cute picture! I'd say ENFP 6w7 2w3 9w8 so/sx for you here, and ENTJ 3w4 1w9 7w8 sp/sx for your friend.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Hmm Introverted Sensor of some type!


----------



## Lunacik

Before cheating I guessed ExFP
ENTP would be another possibility, lol.


----------



## Luckyshot




----------



## incision

There's something ESFPish about the pose but there's something ESTPish about your face.

This is me without makeup, hair without any work and attempting to smile unnaturally for the camera. Guess my type, lol.


----------



## Luckyshot

Cold smile and a cat as avatar makes me lean to an introverted thinker, INTJ


----------



## Jaune

Not sure who to type so I'll type both.

I'd guess ESTP 7w8 3w4 8w9 (I swear you vibe this way and I'm not copying your signature lol) so/sp for @Luckyshot and ISTJ 6w5 1w9 3w4 sp/sx for @Duo.


----------



## Sybow

ixtp

edit: Forgot the picture x]


----------



## Crowbo

istp









this time without a beard


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

ENTP. Hands down. XD Idk why this screams ENTP to me.








it is an older pic but I felt my natural haircolor might be better to show.


----------



## Retsu

Crystal Winter Dream said:


> ENTP. Hands down. XD Idk why this screams ENTP to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is an older pic but I felt my natural haircolor might be better to show.


Your link doesn't work, can't make any judgement.


----------



## Jaune

I'd say ISTJ 6w7 9w1 3w4 sp/so.


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp









I'm on the left. My friends on the right. You can type him as well if you want


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> ixfp
> 
> View attachment 805843
> 
> 
> I'm on the left. My friends on the right. You can type him as well if you want


Crowbo in that photo looks to me like a... ISTP 7w6 sp/so
Your friend looks to m like an INTP 5w6 sp/so.


----------



## Judson Joist

ENTJ

Here's me giving blood.










A+, the nerdiest blood type.
:tongue:


----------



## Jaune

I'd guess INTP 9w8 5w6 3w2 so/sp.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

Infj


----------



## Chompy

ENFP









I'm on the right. Bonus points if you get my friend...it's not a very tricky one.


----------



## Judson Joist

@Crowbo ESTP

Here's my latest escapade.
:tongue:


----------



## Jaune

I'd say ENTP 5w4 9w8 3w4 sp/so in that picture.


----------



## 0wl

ISFP 2w3


----------



## BlueRaspberry

INFJ 4w5


----------



## Crowbo

Ixfp


----------



## leictreon

meme aka ENTP


----------



## Jaune

Nice dab. You and your room look pretty fucking Ne dom. I'd guess ENFP 7w6 9w8 4w3 sx/sp.


----------



## Crowbo

Welcome back!! Great to see you here again  ISXP


----------



## Tomie

Enfp


----------



## BroNerd

INFP 4w3-7w6-9w1 sp/sx


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Enfp?


----------



## Jaune

From that pic I'd guess INFJ 1w2 3w2 6w5 sp/so.


----------



## Neige Noire

ISxP 4w3









(sorry for the bad quality)


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

ENTP


----------



## TemP14y3R

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Would guess ESTP 8w9 7w8 3w2 sx/sp


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r

Would go with xNFJ.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ENTJ. Reminds me vaguely of Armored Skeptic (YouTube).


----------



## Crowbo

Xnfp


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP as ever


----------



## Crowbo

Exfp


----------



## Alana

My first thought is Se though, so ESTP


----------



## Jaune

Yeah you seem look pretty INFP. Enneagram guess would be 5w4 4w5 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## bleghc

jaune ya cutie ! getting isfp 9w8 > 5w4 > 2w1 sp/so energy from u 









we love a candid

edit: awk ninja’ed give me a sec to type u my phone is dying


----------



## bleghc

@TABASCO oops already did u !! i'll just give an ~alternate~ typing (unless u mind which then the person next can just do u) 

ur photo radiates biggg fi ni/energy ! besides either isfp or infp i could see infj. judging by both ur facial expression and the setting in which u took it i would also have to agree undoubtedly with 4 as ur core enneatype and the two others make sense. the only other one i could see myself questioning would be gut (8w9 maybe ???? i also feel like that could be stronger than ur head type) so is definitely last, i think either sp/sx or sx/sp could work from ur photo


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7

O' U know mate... Just regular everyday shit B 

:wink-new:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I'm getting ENTP vibes. x)


----------



## Enoch

E_FP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Hahaha.. I don't give a shit about my hair..


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Hahaha.. I don't give a shit about my hair..
> 
> View attachment 827139


IxFP U SEEM NICE : )


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Bassytranslatelexicon7 said:


> IxFP U SEEM NICE : )












Why, thank you.. :happy:


----------



## bleghc

@*not*us idk how to explain it but u have a fi-dom look to u ! i'd guess isfp just bc of the athletic shirt. u also have a gut-type vibe, i'd guess either 9w8 or 8w9. sp/sx?? 









i'm the one in the top-middle


----------



## Crowbo

Exfp


----------



## Judson Joist

ENTP










I defeated two Stumpy Treants yesterday! Melee style, even! No OP akimbo Maliwan SMGs (slag for left hand, fire for right hand).


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ESXP?  








I'm at the left.


----------



## Jaune

INFP 6w7 9w1 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## bleghc

aw i love ur lipstick color! infp 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w1 so/sp for this pic 









im the blonde one

edit: omg j realized the face im making in this pic matches my avatar lmao heyo


----------



## bleghc

man am i killing these threads or what !!

b U m P


----------



## Lunacik

ExFP

Just use my avatar or whatever. It's all just for fun anyways, so it's not as if it matters.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

https://i.imgur.com/jf7TmUg.jpg


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ


----------



## bleghc

intp so/sp !(?)


----------



## Sybow

xnfp


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

ENTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Intj


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Istp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Oh Pe dom and Fi secondary. I'll say ESFP but I'm cheating because it's obvious from other factors.

https://imgur.com/ALbBxNS


----------



## Lunacik

Dean ESTP

Pic INFJ???

Do my pfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Occams Chainsaw 

How am I obviously Se dom when I don’t use Se


----------



## Meliodas

You have wide eyes and a toothy, Puck-like smile and a slightly anxious look. This suggests Xe probably Ne with Fi to me (so IEE).

A picture of me is attached below:


* *


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Intp?


----------



## Meliodas

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Intp?
> 
> View attachment 832807


Intense, alert eyes so probably S over N 
Not much direct expression of emotion but indirect signs of it (Hufflepuff House, long stylish hair, pouting) so I am guessing that you are an Ethical Introvert. 
Btw, your picture reminds me a bit of those Andy Warhol pop art posters for some reason. I like it.
Maybe SEI (ISFP)?

(you guys can skip me)


----------



## wolvent42

ihint Fe & $e


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Very Fe-ish with those eyes and caring qualities within you xxFJ type


----------



## CelineDijon

your thing says 5 but you look very 8w9 to me. mbti? idk.

I'm not Narcissistic


----------



## CelineDijon

You sort of remind me of Pablo Escobar (is that a compliment?) anyway I think he was an 8w9.


----------



## Luckyshot

ESTP-ish, with enneagram 7


----------



## Queen Talia

Estj


----------



## Reila

ENFP

There are a few photos me here, just choose one: https://www.instagram.com/iris.varges/


----------



## ai.tran.75

Isfp? Very artsy and cute 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen Talia

ISFP 4w5


----------



## The Dude

Infj...


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intp or infp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

enfj...


----------



## Reila

ISTP

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6GwkkVp2LL/


----------



## Scorpiotte

INFP


* *


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFJ 









* *




Merry Christmas!


----------



## haato

ISFP


----------



## bleghc

ur expression in the first pic and smile in the second is very fi-isque to me! ixfp? n over s i'd imagine. some variation of 96/52. sp/sx? 










middle one!


----------



## crystalcrows

Id say... enfp. I feel like youre very fun and spontaneous, creative and you care deeply for your friends.


----------



## Jaune

Cool hair! I would guess ESFP 7w6 4w3 9w8 sx/so


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Definitely got introvert vibes with some Ne, I'd say INFP! 

I'm on the left.


----------



## Sybow

ISFP









Wanted to make a new pic, but I look like a damn zombie atm..


----------



## Bohema

getting some ISTP vibes
maybe INTP


* *














not a close-up, but I guess I'm still visible


----------



## aware.7

inxj. Sx first. Possibly so second. E7. Maybe E1w9. Quite a pretty person, nice vibe. Outside the box thinker. Very cozy. I bet for a beautiful smile. High morals. Decent commitment expectations. Very, very high IQ. More than 131. Probably over 145. Possibly around 160-165 range. Rough life. But still level headed. Did I mention rather pretty?

Not gonna link my pics but the next one can judge hugh Hefner, just a female version of him. Better yet: Michelle from mi3.


----------



## aware.7

Estj. Spsx. 3w2.


----------



## aware.7

Why? Was the estimate so close you’re now intrigued to eagarely find out how just another member looks like? ;p

Or was the analysis, actually a bullseye.

I’m ugly because I have a deficiency. 

I’m sick. So
I guess.
That’s the why.
For the
No pic.



But. I’ll let you guess my type one more time. That I can do.

And if you nail it - I will set you up a statue with yourself right in the front of Eiffel Tower. That’s a promise.

To anyone willing to give it a go.


----------



## ericajoy

@*aware.7* - I’ve never much related to ESTJ, but who knows, there could have been an estj part who was playing me that day... But more than your accuracy of your guess, I’m curious how different pictures, different feeling states, different photographers, bring out different parts of us. And how people respond to them, categorize them.

Edited to add: Last time I was guessing Hugh Heppner’s type without knowing much about him. Probably so/sx. I might guess you are a type that values accuracy highly: maybe intp? Entp? Getting fear triad vibes.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Expected you to be a hot chick who is dominanting, bur that's just me horny talk. 


xxTJ 

Poor smile


----------



## Luckyshot

ESFP probably


----------



## Jaune

I'd say INTJ 3w4 5w4 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## The Dude

Infp?


----------



## Phil

The Dude said:


> Infp?
> 
> View attachment 840539


Sorry forgot to do yours!

I get an INFJ vibe.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Phil said:


>


I'm serious, that's one awesome hat..
*
My guess is ENFx..*









Intentionally not gonna make it clear, so make a lucky guess..


----------



## ai.tran.75

Isfp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyshot

ai.tran.75 said:


> Isfp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool new hairstyle, ISFJ probably


----------



## Lunacik

ai.tran IxFJ




























The "be happy" pic isn't mine btw.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I’m guessing xstp ? You have that care free vibe 

Hmm I’ll play again 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Ixtp ninjad, XNFP


----------



## CelineDijon

I immediately thought that guy is an ISTP, looks like every ISTP I've ever known ever.

What type is the person in my avatar? Really curious.


----------



## raskoolz

CelineDijon said:


> I immediately thought that guy is an ISTP, looks like every ISTP I've ever known ever.
> 
> What type is the person in my avatar? Really curious.


Based on his body language and his fashion sense, the guy in your avatar seem to indicate signs of having a natural flare for being performative, even if a bit subdued initially.

Seems like a romantic bad boy type, with a gritty but introspective persona. If I had to make a cold call, I'd say ISFP.

Recent photo:


----------



## BroNerd

You definitely seem like an INFP to me.


----------



## bleghc

isfj/infp 6w7!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow

Isfp


----------



## leftover crack

istj


* *




this is the most haunted photo I have ever taken


----------



## Ashley222

INFP


----------



## Cherry

ExTJ or ESTP










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

@Owl Holy biscuits you are beautiful & would intimidate the sheet out of me irl. Some type of TP. Or maybe an ISTJ? My ISTJ friend has that expression a lot. Ok I am not good at this game INTP final answer.


* *


----------



## jjcu

I think ISFP or ESFP. Or INFP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Esfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliviaofneptune

I'm gonna guess ISTP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intp or infp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanLouise

View attachment 869048


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISFJ


----------



## sheepysowner

xNFP above


----------



## sheepysowner

IGNORE THIS STUPID COMMENT, ACCIDENTALLY REPLIED TWICE


----------



## Eset

*ISFP*


----------



## mino

Eset said:


> View attachment 870547
> 
> 
> *ISFP*


You unironically look very much like an xSTJ.


----------



## Sybow

No idea, there is no picture


----------



## BroNerd

You vibe Ti to me. I think ISTP makes sense.


----------



## Lacy

INTP 9w1, but now that I noticed your typing, I must say that you give me some Douglas Adams vibes, which would make sense.


----------



## ai.tran.75

infp or isfp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

ISFP, 9w1, 9w1-4w5-6w7, Sx/Sp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chris Evans, is that you? Idk istp?
\








I'm a sweet infp


----------



## lifeinterminals

daleks_exterminate said:


> Chris Evans, is that you? Idk istp?
> \
> View attachment 876127
> 
> I'm a sweet infp


I know you said yr type, but if we're basing it on visual information alone, you come off very ENFP.

Also, me:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

^ Got some Ne eyes


daleks_exterminate said:


> Chris Evans, is that you? Idk istp?
> \
> View attachment 876127
> 
> I'm a sweet infp


Such an INFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## Rc Salim

Loki Grim said:


> I thought this would be interesting, Or removed.. I don't know if this would be the right place to post this.


How to post photo?


----------



## Wiggentree

@Rc Salim - At the very bottom of the textbox, in the grey area, there's a bunch of icons. You can click on 'insert image' between the chain icon and the camera icon

INTP for @TheCosmicHeart










My boyfriend and I 😺 can both of us get a typing? Ty


----------



## firegrace

Wiggentree said:


> @Rc Salim - At the very bottom of the textbox, in the grey area, there's a bunch of icons. You can click on 'insert image' between the chain icon and the camera icon
> 
> 
> INTP for @TheCosmicHeart
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend and I 😺 can both of us get a typing? Ty


You: infp, him: xsfj,


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENxP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfp


----------



## Nick_

INTJ


----------



## Bearlin

Eset said:


> View attachment 870547
> 
> 
> *ISFP*


sp/sx (tw-ascetic= low second sx with so/ sp switch /analogy / shadow but still social last/ blind) 
core 6w7(sw5w6)-9w8(1w9)-3w4(4w5)


----------



## Bearlin

ai.tran.75 said:


> infp or isfp
> 
> View attachment 874908
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sp/sx (tw-ascetic) 
core 6w7(sw5w6)-9w1(1w2)-4w5(3w4)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I don't photograph well, but i do have dimples, freckles, and a chin that had been described as "stop stabbing me with your chin" and "owwwe pointy" on several occasions.


----------



## Nick_

@daleks_exterminate You give me strong Ne-Ti vibes in this photo. I think you look ENTP 7w6, 4w5, 9w8 sp/sx, Phlegmatic (Dominant).


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

@Nick_ isfp


----------



## Ace Of Forests

ESTP


----------



## Nick_

ENFP


----------



## Dynna

what's my type?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Dynna said:


> what's my type?


Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

I'm guessing IXFP for the person above.


----------



## Dynna

TheCosmicHeart said:


> Isfp


wrong


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 890850
> 
> 
> I'm guessing IXFP for the person above.


Intj


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hi Friend!  Isfp makes sense ^^










It me


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

daleks_exterminate said:


> Hi Friend!  Isfp makes sense ^^
> 
> View attachment 895100
> 
> 
> It me


The hair. 😆

I will summon @Sparky. He might tell you about your ADHD, and stuff.

I already know you're ENTP.

But based on the jumper and hair could be INxx.


----------

